# Countdown zur Konfusion??



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März



> *Countdown zur Konfusion??​*Eines steht ja schon fest:
> Egal wie morgen bei der um 11 Uhr beginnenden Sondersitzung des VDSF/DAFV abgestimmt wird:
> *ES WIRD KEINEN EINHEITLICHEN BUNDESVERBAND DAFV GEBEN!*
> 
> ...


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Erpressung vorzuwerfen ist schon übel, ich hoffe dafür hast du tatsächliche Beweise...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich werfe nix vor, ich spekuliere - ausdrücklich..


> darüber lässt sich nur spekulieren


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

So wie du das schreibst versteht man es so das Erpressung usw. auf jedenfall stattfindet, nur in welchem Umfang könne man spekulieren.

Evtl. den Satz umformulieren...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Dass Du nicht immer richtig verstehen willst/kannst, hab ich schon bemerkt.

;.-))

Aber daran solls nicht scheitern und ich werd das umformulieren...


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich meine es ja nur gut mit dir. :k Am Ende hast du wieder Ärger am Hals, möchte ja niemand.

Das man bei einem Tunnelblick nicht mehr links und rechts schaut hab ich bei den meisten hier auch schon bemerkt. Die Masse frisst alles was ihr vorgeworfen wird, und wird nicht selbst aktiv. Schade, am Ende wirst du wieder persönlich. Aber ok, so ist das eben hier...


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Die Masse frisst alles was ihr vorgeworfen wird, und wird nicht selbst aktiv.



Das trifft auf die Masse der Deligierten haargenau zu.


Countdown ? Hmmmmm..

Was nach einem Countdown so alles passieren kann, weiß man ja....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwMTnAOYfgc


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Da sind doch ausreichend Satzzeichen drinnen, so dass klar ist, was der Autor meint. #c


----------



## pro-release (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

"Spekulation (extra für pro-Release umformuliert):"

Das ist doch echt Kindergarten...


----------



## Deep Down (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wie lange soll denn ein solch zusammengeflickter Seelenverkäufer schwimmen? 
Alle die mit aufentern werden zwar versuchen, den Kahn über Wasser zu halten, aber rein mit Durchhalteparolen und belastet mit dieser Hypothek wird das nicht lang gut gehen!

Steht denn zu dem überhaupt schon fest, dass der DAV letzten Endes zustimmt? Wenn nicht, dann gehen zwar die Schuldzuweisungen los, aber der Hinweis auf ungeklärte Fragen/Finanzen ist immerhin ein schöner und nachvollziehbarer Rechtfertigungsgrund ein "Ja" zu verweigern!

Danach muss man nur noch die Versprengten und Gestrandeten einsammeln und einen neuen Weg bestreiten!


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Mich würde da gar nichts mehr wundern.

Wenn die Delegierten vor dem Novembertermin nicht ausreichend informiert waren, so dass da schon beinahe 75% zugestimmt hätten, dann haben die jetzt auch nichts dazugelernt.
Und umgekehrt werden auch alle anderen LV-Führungen schon darum bemüht gewesen sein, entweder nichts oder auf keinen Fall zuviel an die (Delegierten-)Öffentlichkeit dringen zu lassen, bzw. durch geschickt lancierte Äußerungen, Schweigen oder Herunterreden von Fakten und Sachargumenten die wahren Probleme herunterzureden.
Letztlich hatten die ja auch ein leichtes Spiel. Man musste ja nur das Angleboard zum erklärten Feindbild machen, um dann damit zu argumentieren, wir wollten gezielt jede Art von Fusion torpedieren. Dass es uns genau wie Niedersachsen ausschließlich um *vorherige* Beantwortung offener Fragen geht und ging, ist doch bis heute noch nicht in der Öffentlichkeit bekannt geworden.

Und deshalb glaube und befürchte ich, dass sich eine Mehrheit dumpf abnickender ewig Gestriger gegenüber allem durchsetzen wird, was nur den Hauch von Vernunft, Anstand, Würde und kritischem Umgang mit kritischen Fakten verströmt.
Und was den DAV betrifft, so sehe ich das noch kritischer.
Da hat es seit November doch überhaupt nichts an Bewegung gegeben. Die machen auf mich alle den Eindruck als könnten sie es gar nicht erwarten, endlich abgeschlachtet zu werden, nur damit sie nicht mehr im warmen Stall stehen müssen.


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

hallo zusammen kann einer mal in kurzen Worten zusammenfassen worum es da geht ?
komme zwar aus ner ganz anderen Gegend aber interessiert mich dennoch 
schwer sich ohne Hintergrundwissen da einzulesen
könnte einer mit kurzen worten das mal für alle die nicht aus der region sind erklären  ?


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> hallo zusammen kann einer mal in kurzen Worten zusammenfassen worum es da geht ?
> komme zwar aus ner ganz anderen Gegend aber interessiert mich dennoch
> schwer sich ohne Hintergrundwissen da einzulesen
> könnte einer mit kurzen worten das mal für alle die nicht aus der region sind erklären  ?



was heißt hier "nicht aus der Region"? 
Hier geht es um die Fusion der beiden Bundesverbände (DAV und VDSF) welche seit Jahren angestrebt wird, aber jeglicher Grundlage entbehrt.
Es geht um ungekläre Finanzen, Intrigen und dubiose Äußerungen diverser Beteiligter um es ganz kurz zu halten und darum einen Verband für Angler (Wunschdenken der Meisten hier) und nicht für Angelfunktionäre (Tatsache) zu schaffen - das Gegenteil wird gerade (unter Anderem mit der fusion) bewerkstelligt und ist auch mehr oder weniger explizites Ziel dieser Fusion ...

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> es ganz kurz zu halten und darum einen verband für angler (wunschdenken der meisten hier) und nicht für angelfunktionäre (tatsache) zu schaffen - das gegenteil wird gerade (unter anderem mit der fusion) bewerkstelligt und ist auch mehr oder weniger explizites ziel dieser fusion ...


Sehr gute Kurzerklärung!!!!


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Und gute Lektüre gibt es hier:

http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Und ab hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=164&order=desc&page=12
oder hier:
www.Anglerpraxis.de

;-)))


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

ich glaube ich habe da nen denkfeher ?! 
dachte dav und vdsf wären große angelvereine in denn neuen bundesländern und es geht um deren fusion


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> ich glaube ich habe da nen denkfeher ?!


Ja, hast Du..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Davon ab und zum Thema:
Was glaubt ihr, werden die über 25% Vernünftiger wie im November wieder erreicht werden oder werden sich die Abnicker durchsetzen können????


----------



## Norbi (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Sollte es morgen zu einer Fusion kommen, dann ist meiner Meinung nach am Schmurad gedreht worden,denn so Blind können Angler doch nicht sein.........oder doch|kopfkrat


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich bin Optimist und glaube an das Gute in den Menschen - da gehören auch Angelfunktionäre zu 
Aber ein mulmiges Gefühl bleibt ...


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das nun genügend Druck vom VDSF und einige Verbänden aufgebaut wurde und somit einie "Fusionsgegner" einknicken werden.
So mancher wird sich bestimt sagen: Scheiss egal, kein Bock mehr auf dieses Theater.


----------



## sonstwer (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> So mancher wird sich bestimt sagen: Scheiss egal, kein Bock mehr auf dieses Theater.



Die Schlimmste aller Entscheidungsgrundlagen! 

Ich wage derzeit noch gar keine Prognose, aber wie heißt es immer so schön:

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!

LG,
frank


----------



## Knispel (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Das könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, erst einmal Fusionieren und denn sehen wir weiter. Wenn es denn nicht passt treten wir aus und folgen den Wiederstand leistenden Dörfern der ersten Stunde ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Norbi schrieb:


> Sollte es morgen zu einer Fusion kommen, dann ist meiner Meinung nach am Schmurad gedreht worden,denn so Blind können Angler doch nicht sein.........oder doch|kopfkrat


Morgen stimmen aber keine Angler ab, sondern Delegierte/Funktionäre..

Die Angler hätten viel früher aufwachen und sich wehren und diese Funktionäre zum Teufel jagen müssen - haben sie nicht getan, also müssen sie - so oder so - die mehrheitlich gewünschte Suppe auslöffeln......

Ich denke, das wird knapp werden........

Aber egal wie, eine Einheit wirds ja eh nicht geben..

Muss man den LSFV-NDS mal angehen, dass die als bis jetzt einziger zumindest ansatzweise anglerfreundlicher Verband bundesweit tätig werden und enttäuschten Anglern ne Heimat bieten;-)))


----------



## Moringotho (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

sers,

"die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!"

aber leider stirbt auch sie. 
ich denke/fürchte mal es werden genug einknicken und abnicken.

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## xCOLOGNEx (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

danke werde mal versuchen mich einzulessen worum es eigentlich geht
aber eins scheint ja schonmal klar zu sein 
ne fusion scheint ihr nicht wirklich zu wollen ^^


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

ich denke, es wird auch eine große Rolle spielen, ob geheim abgestimmt wird oder nicht.

Die Anfeindungen nach der Abstimmung im November im Kopf, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass bei einer öffentlichen Abstimmung sich Unentschlossene evt. nicht die "Blöße" geben.

Darüber hinaus ist es ja nicht ganz klar, wie sich die Mehrheitverhältnisse überhaupt darstellen.
Im November waren ja wohl nicht von allen Verbänden die volle Anzahl an Delegierten und damit Stimmen in Berlin.
Dann fällt Thüringen weg.
Bayern stimmt wie genau ab?

Hochrechnung könnten also etwas schwierig werden...


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> danke werde mal versuchen mich einzulessen worum es eigentlich geht
> aber eins scheint ja schonmal klar zu sein
> ne fusion scheint ihr nicht wirklich zu wollen ^^



Irrtum, wir wollen eine Fusion.
Aber nicht so wie diese derzeit über die Bühne gedrückt werden soll.

Lektüre:

http://www.vdsfberlinbrandenburg.de/index.php?id=22&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=21&cHash=1d559a3e0fd7e9e2f6dedad7aefc2861


----------



## daci7 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich sach ma so, wa:
Die Idee von einem bundesweit einheitlichen Verband mit gleichen Regeln, gleichem Einsatz und gleichen Bedingungen der sich für das Angeln in Deutschland einsetzt und mit einer "großen" Stimme spricht und auch mal seine Meinung vertritt und nicht bei jedem Gegenwind einknickt finde ich sehr verlockend.
Das was da momentan durchgedrückt werden soll ist aber, wie ein User vor mir treffend schrieb, ein "zusammenflickter Seelenverkäufer" der sich weder für das Angeln noch für die Angler stark macht und sich dazu finanziell wahrscheinlich nicht tragen können wird. 

Das kann doch Niemand guten Gewissens wollen?
...oder doch?  Vl weil man Kapität oder erster Maat dieses großen Seelenverkäufers werden soll? 
#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> guten Gewissens wollen?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258066


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Das könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, erst einmal Fusionieren und denn sehen wir weiter. Wenn es denn nicht passt treten wir aus und folgen den Wiederstand leistenden Dörfern der ersten Stunde ....


Genau das ist die Marschrichtung der Schleswig-Holsteiner!
Lieber sehenden Auge ins Ungewisse als erstmal stehen bleiben und über den Weg nachdenken.

Ich finde es schon bezeichnend, dass es immer noch eine riesen Zahl von (auch organisierten) Anglern in Deutschland gibt, die noch gar nicht mitbekommen haben, was da morgen entschieden wird. Schön dass selbst wir hier noch jemanden gefunden haben, den man informieren kann.:m

Mein Tipp für morgen:
Entweder knapp über 75% oder knapp an 100% der Anwesenden. Letzteres aber nur, weil die wenigen Vernünftigen gerade alle kotzen müssen.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die bekommen die >=75%. War letztes mal schon kapp.


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> erst  einmal Fusionieren und denn sehen wir weiter.





> Genau das ist die Marschrichtung der Schleswig-Holsteiner!


Das ist nicht nur die Marschrichtung der SHler, sondern auch aus dem Süden.
Die Probleme kann man dann nachher schon lösen.
Und einige Delegierte sind einfach genervt von dem Thema und wollen es vom Tisch haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Naja, erstmal sehen wie viele kommen..

Zählen ja nur die abgegebenen Stimmen.....

Von 2 kompletten Landesverbänden (zusammen ca. knapp 140.000 über Vereine organisierte Angler) weiss ich, dass die definitiv komplett dagegen stimmen werden.

Da fehlt dann nicht mehr viel zu den 25%......................

Auf der einen Seite wärs schön, wenn die (Kon)Fusionäre wieder vorgeführt werden würden und es mehr als 25% Vernünftige geben würde.....

Auf der andern Seite könnte sich da dann der DAV am 9.3. schön aus der Affäre ziehen..

Denn auch da wirds definitiv - auch nicht bei offener Abstimmung - keine 100% geben..


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Marschrichtung der Schleswig-Holsteiner!



Schön nachzulesen im SH-Forum wo eine linientreue Moderatorin für den Brüller des Threads sorgte:


http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page2

*Auszugsweises Zitat:*

[edit by Thomas9904: Aus gutem Grund nur verlinken und nicht bei uns direkt einstellen bitte]


Jau klar, es geht nur um Millionen, Peanuts also.
Und man kann ja nach der Fusion prima transparent feststellen, dass man im Grunde Pleite ist.

No risk, no fun halt.#d#d

Weiter:

*Auszugsweises Zitat:*

[edit by Thomas9904: Aus gutem Grund nur verlinken und nicht bei uns direkt einstellen bitte]


Jawoll, genau.

Obwohl, die hätten sich die Angler vermutlich schon vor den Fusionsverhandlungen gewünscht.


Es ist aber auch nicht einfach, knapp 75 % der Funktionäre auszutauschen.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal sehen wie viele kommen..
> 
> Zählen ja nur die abgegebenen Stimmen.....
> 
> ...



Der DAV könnte ja mal den ersten Schritt machen und zuerst gültig Abstimmen.  

Ich glaube dann wäre das Chaos perfekt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der DAV könnte ja mal den ersten Schritt machen und zuerst gültig Abstimmen.
> 
> Ich glaube dann wäre das Chaos perfekt.




Das ist doch wie wenn Kinder "Zeig mir Deinen, dann zeig ich Dir meinen" spielen.

"Du zuerst"

"Nä Du"

"Nä, Du"

"Nä, Du zuerst"


Und irgendwann stehen sie dann beide mit runtergelassenen Hosen da. :q


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist doch wie wenn Kinder "Zeig mir Deinen, dann zeig ich Dir meinen" spielen.
> 
> "Du zuerst"
> 
> ...



Tja, so läuft es doch aber derzeit.
VDSF...mach du mal zuerst.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die bekommen die >=75%. War letztes mal schon kapp.



Okay, ich halte dagegen! Mordor fällt!


Durch das Verhalten meines Landesverbandes  ist das Ding erst richtig ins Rollen gekommen und die Planken des Seelenverkäufers öffneten sich bedrohlich.
Manch einer bekommt da möglicherweise nun kalte Füße und zieht die Notbremse, da er sonst nach dieser "Veröffentlichung" sehenden Auges mit drin hängt!
Gerade dieses "ich will jetzt meine Ruhe haben"kann auch dazu führen, dass man der Sache eben nicht seinen Segen gibt!


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der DAV könnte ja mal den ersten Schritt machen und zuerst gültig Abstimmen.
> 
> Ich glaube dann wäre das Chaos perfekt.



Dieser "Erste Schritt" wäre jedoch ein paar Tage nach morgen...
der DAV sitzt erst wieder am 09.03. zusammen.

Zuvor (zwischen morgen und dem Neunten März) gibts noch ein paar Landesverbandssitzungen.

Frei nach dem Motto: Erscht ma guggn was passiert |wavey:

Mittagsgruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Okay, ich halte dagegen! Mordor fällt!
> 
> 
> *Durch das Verhalten meines Landesverbandes*  ist das Ding erst richtig ins Rollen gekommen und die Planken des Seelenverkäufers öffneten sich bedrohlich.
> ...


Ja, man kann dem LSFV-NDS nicht genug danken!!!!

Nicht nur, dass er die Bedenken der Angler teilt.

Sondern vor allem dafür, das öffentlich gemacht zu haben!!!!!!

Während das ganze andere P......... - VDSF/DAFV wie DAV -  immer noch in Hinterzimmern rummauschelt!

Zum Ergebnis, wie gesagt, ich trau mich nix sagen...

Wenngleich die Wahrscheinlichkeit angesichts der Zahlen (die bekannten Gegenstimmen) und dem Durcheinander bei bisherigen Befürwortern wie z.B. bei den Bayern nicht allzu klein ist, dass Mordor dann tatsächlich zum zweiten Mal fällt und die Vernunft nochmal mit über 25% gewinnt....
;.-))


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Marschrichtung der Schleswig-Holsteiner!
> Lieber sehenden Auge ins Ungewisse als erstmal stehen bleiben und über den Weg nachdenken.
> 
> Ich finde es schon bezeichnend, dass es immer noch eine riesen Zahl von (auch organisierten) Anglern in Deutschland gibt, die noch gar nicht mitbekommen haben, was da morgen entschieden wird. Schön dass selbst wir hier noch jemanden gefunden haben, den man informieren kann.:m
> ...


 
Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich überhaupt nicht gefragt wurde von meinen Verein, auch nicht Schriftlich. Möchte nicht wissen wie vielen es noch so ergangen ist.

Denke aber das es damit zu tun hat weil ich bei der Versammlung nicht bei war, was aber eigentlich kein Grund sein dürfte, überhaupt nicht zu informieren, bei solch wichtigen Dingen.

Ich sehe das ganze mit sehr vielen Bauchschmerzen entgegen, zumal der DAV, danach keine Möglichkeit hat, Einfluss zu nehmen, ihm dann die Stimmenzahl fehlen wird.#d


----------



## Deep Down (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Ich muss dazu sagen, das ich überhaupt nicht gefragt wurde von meinen Verein, auch nicht Schriftlich. Möchte nicht wissen wie vielen es noch so ergangen ist.



Und das könnte der ganz große Angriffspunkt sein! 
Eine solch weitreichende Entscheidung kann der jeweilige Delegierte ohne Einholung einer vorherigen Legitimation gar nicht allein nur aufgrund der Innehabung seines Amtes treffen! Er kann zwar in seiner Funktion abstimmen, aber es fehlt die vorher einzuholende Legitimation hierfür. 
Und so frisst sich die Kette über den Landesverband, zum Verein bis zum einzelnen Vereinsmitglied  durch!
In keinem mir bekannten Verein hat sich der Vorstand eine Legitimation seitens der Hauptversammlung für eine Abstimmung im Landesverband von seinen Mitgliedern abgeholt.

Nochmal: Nicht der Vorstand entscheidet, sondern die Mitgliederversammlung hat über die wesentlichen Entscheidungen des Vereins über Abstimmungen befragt zu werden.
Entscheidet der Vorstand ohne eine solche Legitimation, ist er haftbar! 

Und die Grundlage bzw die Kenntnis über die möglichen Folgen/Haftung hat der Aufstand des nds LSFV jedem Delegierten zu teil werden lassen!

Die ganze Sache dürfte möglicherweise daher sogar anfechtbar sein!


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und das könnte der ganz große Angriffspunkt sein!
> Eine solch weitreichende Entscheidung kann der jeweilige Delegierte ohne Einholung einer vorherigen Legitimation gar nicht allein nur aufgrund der Innehabung seines Amtes treffen! Er kann zwar in seiner Funktion abstimmen, aber es fehlt die vorher einzuholende Legitimation hierfür.
> Und so frisst sich die Kette über den Landesverband, zum Verein bis zum einzelnen Vereinsmitglied durch!
> In keinem mir bekannten Verein hat sich der Vorstand eine Legitimation seitens der Hauptversammlung für eine Abstimmung im Landesverband von seinen Mitgliedern abgeholt.
> ...


 
Verstehe schon was Du meinst, dazu müsste es aber Tabellen geben mit Anzahl der jeweiligen Mitgliedern in den Vereinen und wie sie abgestimmt haben.
Ich bezweifel das es sie gibt, mich wundert es sowieso das der DAV zu 100%, dafür gestimmt hat. 

Naja zur Not kann man ja auch austreten und wieder eigene Brötchen backen. Genauso wie es Vereine und Landesverbände dann machen werden und sich neu Orientieren werden, nur ob es dann noch Sinn macht?

Es werden Jahre vergehen bis das Vertrauen wieder gewachsen ist.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Und das könnte der ganz große Angriffspunkt sein!
> Eine solch weitreichende Entscheidung kann der jeweilige Delegierte ohne Einholung einer vorherigen Legitimation gar nicht allein nur aufgrund der Innehabung seines Amtes treffen! Er kann zwar in seiner Funktion abstimmen, aber es fehlt die vorher einzuholende Legitimation hierfür.
> Und so frisst sich die Kette über den Landesverband, zum Verein bis zum einzelnen Vereinsmitglied  durch!
> In keinem mir bekannten Verein hat sich der Vorstand eine Legitimation seitens der Hauptversammlung für eine Abstimmung im Landesverband von seinen Mitgliedern abgeholt.
> ...



Naja, ich weiss nicht wie soetwas geregelt ist.
Aber der Vorstand eines Angelvereins hat natürlich einen grossen Spielraum zur Selbsstbestimmung.

Bei uns im Verein gab es auch nie eine *mir bekannte* Abstimmung oder Anhörung zu diesem Thema.

Vorstand haftbar? Für was?  
Meinst Du ernsthaft die grossen Gerichte befassen sich mit solch Themen?
Da blickt doch keiner durch, wird Jahre dauern bis dann mal Gericht gesprochen wird.


----------



## Deep Down (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Deshalb schrieb ich auch von den wesentlichen Entscheidungen. Und die Dazugehörigkeit zu einem Verband gehört dazu!

Die großen Gerichte werden vom (geringen) Streitwert eher nicht befasst! 
Aber Vereinssachen werden durchaus auch wegen weniger entschieden!


----------



## smithie (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Nicht der Vorstand entscheidet, sondern die Mitgliederversammlung hat  über die wesentlichen Entscheidungen des Vereins über Abstimmungen  befragt zu werden.
> Entscheidet der Vorstand ohne eine solche Legitimation, ist er haftbar!


Das ist davon abhängig, was dazu in der Satzung des jeweiligen Vereins steht. Dort müsste definiert sein, was eine solche wesentliche Entscheidung ist.

Meistens ist es so, dass die Vorstandschaft relativ viele Entscheidung treffen kann, außer z. B. eingegangene Verbindlichkeiten übersteigen das Vereinsvermögen o. ä.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Moin! 

Ich habe mal eine Frage; warum musste die neue Abstimmung so unverzüglich nach der gescheiterten folgen?

Mal ganz davon ab dass ich in LSFV-Nds.-Verein bin. Die Jahreshauptversammlungen meiner Vereine sind immer Mitte Februar / Anfang März.  
Ist das in anderen Vereinen auch so? 

Letzten Endes bedeutet das ja, dass selbst wenn ich Bedenken zur Fusion per Antrag in die Jahreshauptversammlung meines Vereines gebracht hätte, wäre die Fusionsabstimmung schon gelaufen, ehe die Jahreshauptversammlung überhaupt stattfindet. 
Demnach bleibt ja gar keine Zeit dass im großen Kreise zu diskutieren.


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

wenn es eine geheime abstimmung ist, sollten die 25 + % erreicht werden. wenn sie nicht geheim ist sehe ich schwarz.


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage; warum musste die neue Abstimmung so unverzüglich nach der gescheiterten folgen?
> 
> ...



richtig. bei uns in mv ist die versammlung erst im sommer. bei solch einem thema hätte man natürlich vorher eine sondersitzung machen müssen. dies ist anscheinend bewusst nicht gewollt.#c


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



CarpFreakSHG schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich habe mal eine Frage; warum musste die neue Abstimmung so unverzüglich nach der gescheiterten folgen?
> 
> ...



Zur ersten Frage kann ich eigentlich nichts sagen.  Man will es halt so schnell wie möglich durchdrücken.

Das Thema sollte aber schon einige Jahre bei euch im Verein Thema sein. Frag da mal Deinen Vorsitzenden.

Ansonsten....eure Delegierten aus den Vereinen handeln hier eigenverantwortlich/ eigenmächtig.
Die brauchen euch nicht Fragen. Ihr habt denen mit der Wahl zum Vorsitzenden des Vereins alle Vollmacht gegeben.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> richtig. bei uns in mv ist die versammlung erst im sommer. bei solch einem thema hätte man natürlich vorher eine sondersitzung machen müssen. dies ist anscheinend bewusst nicht gewollt.#c



Hast Du eine bei Deinem Vorsitzenden beantragt?


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Thema sollte aber schon einige Jahre bei euch im Verein Thema sein. Frag da mal Deinen Vorsitzenden.



Die Thematik der Fusion als solche ist ja nicht neu, jedoch ist im Laufe der letzten Wochen soviel an "Würze" hinzugekommen, die es durchaus Wert ist neu und vor allen Dingen informativ ausdiskutiert zu werden.


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Hast Du eine bei Deinem Vorsitzenden beantragt?



ich muß dir ganz ehrlich sagen, ich weiß nicht mal, ob einer aus unserem verein ein deligierter ist. aber da liegt wohl nicht nur bei mir, sondern bei vielen das problem. ( ich will doch nur angeln ). hoffe jetzt nur, das die fusion nicht zu stande kommt, um mich in zukunft persönlich da mehr reinzuhängen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> hoffe jetzt nur, das die fusion nicht zu stande kommt,


Nochmal:
Eh wurscht - es wird keine Einheit geben.........

Und wenn der DAFV kommt, wird der bald anfangen zu zerbröseln..

Dann müssten die ja anfangen das Ding zusammen zu organisieren - und wenn dann spätestens im Herbst 2013 es eine Sitzung wegen Beitragserhöhungen geben wird, um 2014 noch genügend Kohle für Verwaltungen, Geschäftstellen, Casting etc. zu haben (nenenne, nicht für Angler oder Angeln!) werdne die näxten LV aus diesem so elend zusammen geschusterten Konstrukt austreten.


Ganz zu schweigen dann, wenn die versuchen müssen, inhaltlich was auf die Beine zu stellen.

Das gibt Hauen und Stechen und nie eine Einigkeit.

Stoof aus Hamburg gab ja in Berlin schon die Richtung vor ("wir sind ja im VDSF 4mal so viele und machen mit denen vom DAV eh was wir wollen", Protokoll VDSF-HV 2012) - spätestens da weren dann die ersten DAV-LV austreten, wenn die merken, was da dann wirklich läuft..



> um mich in zukunft persönlich da mehr reinzuhängen.


Die Gelegenheit wird also kommen - so oder so ;-)))))


----------



## Fischdieb (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

alles reine Spekulation.....und Mutmaßungen...oder Wunschdenken....


----------



## Dunraven (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



xCOLOGNEx schrieb:


> ich glaube ich habe da nen denkfeher ?!
> dachte dav und vdsf wären große angelvereine in denn neuen bundesländern und es geht um deren fusion



Da es noch nicht klar gesagt wurde, der DAV und der VDSF sind die beiden deutschen BUNDES-Verbände. Also jeder Verein der in einem Landesverband ist ist gehört über Umwege zu einem von den beiden. Das selbe mit den Mitgliedern dieser Vereine. Weder Angler noch Verein sind zwar Mitglied im Bundesverband, aber die Beiträge died er LV an den Bundesverband zahlen muss werden natürlich auf die weitergereicht. So das Du also bei z.B. 3 Mitgliedschaften in VDSF Vereinen auch 3x die 2 Euro an den VDSF zahlst, bei 5 Mitgliedschaften eben 5x, usw. Aber wie gesagt, Mitglied bist Du da trotzdem nicht, kannst also nicht mit Abstimmen, ect. 

Der DAV kommt aus der DDR Zeit, ist also der "Nachfolger" des DDR Bundesverbandes, und VDSF ist der BRD Bundesverband. Das sind keine Angelvereine, und zumindest dem VDSF gehören auch keine Angler an. Da sind nur Landesverbände Mitglied.



Deep Down schrieb:


> Deshalb schrieb ich auch von den wesentlichen  Entscheidungen. Und die Dazugehörigkeit zu einem Verband gehört dazu!
> 
> Die großen Gerichte werden vom (geringen) Streitwert eher nicht befasst!
> Aber Vereinssachen werden durchaus auch wegen weniger entschieden!



Und hier spielt auch genau das eine Rolle.
Du hast unrecht, das ist keine wesentliche Entscheidung für Deinen Verein. 
Dein Verein ist da ja nicht Mitglied!
Im VDSF sind nur LV Mitglied. Und die Mitglieder müssen sich schon die Legitimation abholen. Das machen sie auch, aber eben nicht von Dir, das machen sie auf ihrer JHV wo die Delegierten das abstimmen. Die werden vom Verein entsendet. Du also wählst Deinen Vorstand/oder Delegierte als Deine Vertretung. Die Mitgliederversammlung muss auch gefragt werden wenn der Vorstand aus dem Landesverband austreten will, weil da eine schwerwiegende Entscheidung ist, wie Du schon sagtest. Nur Dein Vorstand vertritt Deinen Verein dann im Bezirk, die wählen da auch einen Vorsitzenden, ect. Und die entsenden dann auch die Delegierten zur LV JHV (meist eben die Vorstände der Vereine, oder halt von dafür gewählte Leute). Und die sind es dann die für die Mitglieder des Landeverbandes (das bist nicht Du sondern die Vereine) diese Entscheidung treffen. 

Bei dieser Fusion entscheiden dann die Delegierten der Landesverbände mit ihren Stimmen. Das ist die Abstimmung am Wochenende. Sie vertreten die Mitglieder des VDSF, also ihren Landesverband. 

Am Beispiel Niedersachsen kann man das schön zeigen. 
Niedersachsens Präsidium hat die Aufgabe und Pflicht im Sinn seiner Mitglieder (der Vereine also) zu entscheiden. Manches können sie selbst entscheiden, anderes nicht. Bei der Fusion haben sie im Sinne ihrer Mitglieder (nach Rücksprachen, ect.) sich für Nein entschieden, weil es zuviele offene Fragen gibt. 

Durch die ganzen Ereignisse haben sie sich dann dazu entschlossen das sie aus dem VDSF austreten wollen. Das können sie aber nicht, wie Du es schon sagtest, selbst entscheiden, weil es zu wesentlich ist. Das muss also die JHV entscheiden. Da es aber für die Kündigung Fristen gibt (musste bis zum 31.12.12 raus sein damit man zum 31.12.13 austreten kann), hat der Vorstand im Sinne seiner Mitglieder erstmal eigenständig (nach Rüchsprachen, eber eben ohne den JHV Beschluß) die Kündigung ausgesprochen. Das war vorsorglich im Sinne der Mitglieder. Diese aber müssen jetzt auf der JHV des LSFV Nds. Ende Mai darüber abstimmen ob man austreten will oder nicht. 

Stimmen sie, wie zu erwarten, mit Ja, dann wird die Kündigung der VDSF Mitgliedschaft auch im LV intern gültig. Stimmen sie aber gegen die Kündigung, dann muss der Vorstand sie zurücknehmen und man bleibt Mitglied im VDSF. 

Sie haben also im Sinne der Mitglieder gehandelt (ein Jahr Zwangsmitgliedschaft wegen der Fristen erspart wenn die für den Austritt stimmen), damit die dann auf der regulären JHV entscheiden können was sie wollen (auch wenn es vorher schon Rücksprachen gab und das auch mit den Vereinen abgeklärt ist, die offizielle Abstimmung fehlt aber halt noch). Der LSFV-SH hat den anderen Weg gewählt. Sie haben eine außerordentliche JHV einberufen und da dann darüber abgestimmt, und sich also vor der Kündigung die offizielle Legitimation dazu geholt. Das ist die Alternative zu Niedersachsens Weg. Hat den Vorteil das es schon vor der Kündigung offiziell gedeckt ist, kostet aber natürlich auch einiges so eine außerordentliche JHV. Diese Kosten hat Nds. sich halt gespart, da eine Entscheidung auf der regulären JHV ja früh genug ist und man das eingesparte Geld besser anderweitig für seine Mitglieder verwenden kann.

Ich hoffe ich bin da jetzt nicht ins Stolpern gekommen und habe es sinngemäß richtig zusammengefasst.



> Zur  Wahrung einer flexiblen Situation und zur Schadensbegrenzung war eine  Kündigung der Mitgliedschaft im VDSF noch in diesem Jahr dringend  erforderlich. Diese Kündigung, da sie diesjährig ausgesprochen wurde,  ist nach der Satzung des VDSF erst mit Ablauf des 31.12.2013  rechtsgültig.
> Somit  wären unsere Mitgliedsvereine von einer drohenden Beitragserhöhung, die  aufgrund der Rechtssituation erst ab 2014 erfolgen könnte, nicht mehr  betroffen. Aufgrund unserer Satzungsregelung ist  das Votum der Delegierten unserer Mitgliederversammlung erforderlich.  Damit wird die Kündigung zwar im Außenverhältnis fristgemäß  ausgesprochen, erhält aber ihre interne Rechtswirksamkeit erst mit der  Zustimmung in der Mitgliederversammlung. Die Mitgliedsvereine werden  aufgrund der Satzungsregelung in einem morgigen Rundschreiben mit dem  Hinweis auf Abhandlung in der Mitgliederversammlung am 05.05.2013 in  Nienburg informiert.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen und Petri Heil
> Werner Klasing
> Präsident


http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331&limitstart=5


----------



## Knispel (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> alles reine Spekulation.....und Mutmaßungen...oder Wunschdenken....


 
Warte einmal ab wenn du zu deinen Enkeln oder Urenkeln sagst : "das waren noch Zeiten als wir den Gewässerpool hatten"! Glaube mir, der geht mit als erstes de "Bach runter"  ....


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Warte einmal ab wenn du zu deinen Enkeln oder Urenkeln sagst : "das waren noch Zeiten als wir den Gewässerpool hatten" ....



Und als die grossen Profiangler (Schlögel, Zamataro etc.)  zu uns kamen und ihr Wettangeln veranstalteten.

Und als die Bundeskanzlerin in Berlin bei der Weltmeisterschaft im Angeln ihren Auftritt hatte...

:q

So gehts mir heute jedenfalls wenn ich an die VDSF Mannschaft denke die mehrmals Weltmeister wurde.
Datt waren Zeiten.

Als Blag wollte man auch hirgendwann mal dort landen.

Und heute? Heute muss man sich Schämen wenn man nen Preis für den dicksten Fisch bekommt. Heute gibt es einen auf den Deckel wenn man die Gewichte und Plazierungen beim Hegefischen veröffentlicht.


----------



## Knispel (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> So gehts mir heute jedenfalls wenn ich an die VDSF Mannschaft denke die mehrmals Weltmeister wurde.
> Datt waren Zeiten.
> 
> Als Blag wollte man auch hirgendwann mal dort landen.


 
Richtig : Wolf-Rüdiger und co. waren halbe Götter .... Auf der Deutschen in Bremen hab ich beim Sieger Dietmar Michealis gestanden und zugeschaut wie er es macht ....
Heute :
In manchen Bundesländern wirst du ja schon angezeigt, wenn du zu dritt am Wasser stehst - ungenemigtes Gemeinschaftsfischen heißt denn das zauberwort und der betreffende VDSF - Verband schereit Hurra - richtig , immer feste druff .....


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> alles reine Spekulation.....und Mutmaßungen...oder Wunschdenken....



Genau der gleiche Spruch, den Abnicker wie Du uns schon vor 2 Jahren ins AB gestellt haben.
Und was ist heute?
Fast alles, was wir damals angekündigt haben, ist annähernd genau so eingetroffen und die, die damals die großen Kritikreden geschwungen haben, sind ganz ganz still und kleinlaut.
Muss unheimlich schwer sein, Fakten und Wahrheiten zu akzeptieren, die nicht ins eigene kleine Weltbild passen...

Und was "Wunschdenken" betrifft: Einen geeinten und starken Verband für Angler wünschen wir uns alle hier. Nur wird sich dieser Wunsch auf lange Zeit nicht erfüllen, solange nicht überall Leute vom Kaliber eines Werner Klasing das Sagen haben, sondern teilweise noch diktaturgeschulte Patriarchen.


----------



## Fischdieb (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die Mannschafts des VDSF wurden einmal Weltmeister, wie auch das DDR -Team....nicht mehrfach...

Und für alle die es wirklich noch nicht verstanden haben, der gewässerpool ist einen Vereinbarung der Landesverbände....und die hat nix zu tun mit dem Bundesverband...aber sie taugt wahrscheinlich ganz gut zum "Schwarzsehen" und "Angstmachen".....

vieleicht sage ich auch zu meinem Enkel...die deutsche Vereinigung ging schneller als für die Vereingung der deutschen Angler...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> alles reine Spekulation.....und Mutmaßungen...oder Wunschdenken....



Wieso?

Ist doch so zu lesen im VDSF-Protokoll die Aussage von Stoof, dass die den DAV unterbuttern werden - von Mohnert hies es dazu nur, man solle das nicht so *betonen*, weil das ja kontraproduktiv wäre..

Dass NDS austritt ist sicher (viele Vereine stellten zur HV in NDS von sich aus Austrittsanträge aus VDSF/DAFV, die sind da cleverer als der Rest vom Zahl- und Stimmvieh in der Republik), ein zweiter Verband mit ca. 45.000 Mitgliedern, der auch dagegen stimmen wird, will auf seiner HV im April/Mai einen Vorratsbeschluss zum Austritt bei Beitragserhöhung und grundsätzlich den Austritt erwägen. 

Es wird also definitiv keinen einheitlichen Verband geben, das ist Fakt und keine Spekulation.....

Wenn dann ab 2014 dem VDSF/DAFV die 90.000 Zahler aus dem LSFV-NDS fehlen und evtl. die weiteren ca. 45.000 und jetzt schon die Kohle nicht reicht und zudem die Mehrkohle aus Beiträgen vom DAV fehlt, MUSS spätestens im Herbst ne Beitragsehöhung für 2014 angestrebt werden, wenn die überhaupt ansatzweise arbeitsfähig bleiben wollen.

Das wird dann umso lustiger, wenn dann die Bayern wahrmachen, dass sie keinesfalls mehr als 2 Euro zahlen wollen und dann auch noch evtl. austreten, gekündigt haben sie ja schon, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen - aber (Kon)Fusionär Braun ist ja nicht umsonst zurückgetreten...

Da muss man also kein großer Prophet sein - und wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, hatten wir auch mit unseren Prophezeiungen bisher immer ganz gut gelegen ;-))

Das Schöne:
Es wird alles im Netz erhalten bleiben und nachlesbar ... ;-))


----------



## Fischdieb (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

den Spruch habe ich von Thomas....;-)))


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Die Mannschafts des VDSF wurden einmal Weltmeister, wie auch das DDR -Team....nicht mehrfach...
> 
> Und für alle die es wirklich noch nicht verstanden haben, der gewässerpool ist einen Vereinbarung der Landesverbände....und die hat nix zu tun mit dem Bundesverband...aber sie taugt wahrscheinlich ganz gut zum "Schwarzsehen" und "Angstmachen".....
> 
> vieleicht sage ich auch zu meinem Enkel...die deutsche Vereinigung ging schneller als für die Vereingung der deutschen Angler...




Dann eben nur einmal. Aber darum gehts auch nicht.
Die VDSF Mannschaft hat man dennoch angehimmelt.

Die Gewässer sind Ländersache, korrekt.
Was aus disem DAV- Pool wird ...abwarten. 
Ich habe da auch weniger bedenken. Und wenn können sich die Landesverbände dem Zugriff verweigern in dem se kündigen.


----------



## Knispel (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Die Mannschafts des VDSF wurden einmal Weltmeister, wie auch das DDR -Team....nicht mehrfach...
> 
> Und für alle die es wirklich noch nicht verstanden haben, der gewässerpool ist einen Vereinbarung der Landesverbände....und die hat nix zu tun mit dem Bundesverband...aber sie taugt wahrscheinlich ganz gut zum "Schwarzsehen" und "Angstmachen".....
> 
> vieleicht sage ich auch zu meinem Enkel...die deutsche Vereinigung ging schneller als für die Vereingung der deutschen Angler...


 
Hast du denn auch gelesen das in der neuen Satzung ( die ja bereits beschlossen ist ) sinngemäß drinnen steht : Anordnungen des Bundesverbandes sind von den Landesverbänden schnellsten umzusetzen ? So und nun kommen die alten VDSF Verbände, die so einen Pool nie hatten und legen einmal lächelnt Protest ein, dass ihre Angler zu den Pools keinen Zugang haben - bei 2/3 ehem. VDSF Funktionäre kannst du dir das Ergebnis ausrechnen. 
Das sind alles Fragen die im Vorfeld hätten geklährt werden müssen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Eine solch weitreichende Entscheidung kann der jeweilige Delegierte ohne Einholung einer vorherigen Legitimation gar nicht allein nur aufgrund der Innehabung seines Amtes treffen!



Das ist ein gewaltiger Denkefehler, dem ich auch mal eine zeitlang aufgesessen bin. 

Ein Delegierter ist an nichts und niemanden gebunden, außer an sein Gewissen. Die Mitgliederversammlung wählt ihn lediglich in diese Verantwortung.

Wäre für solch eine Abstimmung ein Mitgliederbeschluß bindend, bräucht man nicht mit Delegierten zu arbeiten.


So weit die Theorie.

Das in vielen Vereinen die Delegierten nicht wirklich gewählt werden, in Verbänden die linientreuen sicher oft die meisten Stimmen bekommen, ist klar.
Dass es hier einen festen Charakters braucht, wenn ein Delgierter gegen die Verbandsmeinung stimmt, ist auch klar.

Darum ziehe ich meinen Hut vor denjenigen (wenigen) Delegierten, die sich trauen was anderes abzustimmen, als der Chef sagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Darum ziehe ich meinen Hut vor denjenigen (wenigen) Delegierten, die sich trauen was anderes abzustimmen, als der Chef sagt.


Oder die - wie im LSFV-NDS - mit ihrem Chef zusammen anfangen zu denken und was für, statt gegen Angler zu tun und gemeinsam gegen diese (Kon)Fusion stimmen ;-))))


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder die - wie im LSFV-NDS - mit ihrem Chef zusammen anfangen zu denken und was für, statt gegen Angler zu tun und gemeinsam gegen diese (Kon)Fusion stimmen ;-))))




Sorry Thomas, aber die Niedersachsen habe ich aus diesem ganzen Gedrissen längst gedanklich ausgeklammert. Die sind inzwischen auf einer ganz anderen Ebene.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Die sind inzwischen auf einer ganz anderen Ebene.



Weil die zuerst an Angler denken....

Ist man ja so aus dem VDSF/DAFV und dem DAV nicht gewohnt..


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sorry Thomas, aber die Niedersachsen habe ich aus diesem ganzen Gedrissen längst gedanklich ausgeklammert. Die sind inzwischen auf einer ganz anderen Ebene.



Lautet die Ebene "DFV", oder doch eine sinvollere Lösung ?

Angler unter dem Dach der Berufsfischer....  nee das isses nicht !

Abendgruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Das wird sich weisen - so oder so ist *ALLES* sinnvoller als die real existierenden VDSF/DAFV oder DAV.

Die ja nun nachdrücklich über Jahre bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können und die nur das Geld der Angler veraasen.............

Und, was meinst Du als DAVler?

Wird da dann am 09.03. auch einfach abgenickt, wenn morgen keine 25% Vernünftiger im VDSF zusammen kommen?



> Angler unter dem Dach der Berufsfischer.... nee das isses nicht


Zudem ist das nicht der "Berufsfischerverband", sondern laut Satzung genauso für Angler (die da mit VDSF/DAFV und DAV sogar die Mehrheit haben, was sie draus machen, zeigt deren "Kompetenz")...

Man muss halt was draus machen im Ernstfall - alles besser als VDSF/DAFV oder DAV, wie gesagt...........


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, was meinst Du als DAVler?
> 
> Wird da dann am 09.03. auch einfach abgenickt, wenn morgen keine 25% Vernünftiger im VDSF zusammen kommen?



Das ist doch schon lang nicht mehr das Thema...
ob man da abnickt oder nicht.

Wenn die Fusion auf beiden Seiten durchgewunken wird, fällt dieser neu entstandene Verband, durch Austritte, eh wieder auseinander.

Dies scheint aber die derzeit einzige Möglichkeit zu sein, sich des Ballastes an der Spitze zu entledigen.

Klingt komisch, iss aber so |wavey:

Uuuund - nur meine persönliche Meinung

Gruß


----------



## gründler (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Blühende Landschaften werden wir euch im DAV bringen,genauso wie zum Mauerfall.




*Blühende Landschaften!*


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Wenn die Fusion auf beiden Seiten durchgewunken wird, fällt dieser neu entstandene Verband, durch Austritte, eh wieder auseinander.


So isses.................



gründler schrieb:


> Blühende Landschaften werden wir euch im DAV bringen,genauso wie zum Mauerfall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So isses auch .....


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Lautet die Ebene "DFV", oder doch eine sinvollere Lösung ?
> 
> Angler unter dem Dach der Berufsfischer....  nee das isses nicht !
> 
> Abendgruß



Um " mit einer Stimme in Bund und Europa " vertreten zu sein, reicht der DFV allemale. Insbesondere bei der Stimmenverteilung. Es sieht nämlich eigentlich so aus, als hätten die Angler dort den größeren Teil des Daches. Wenn sie dort gebührend vertreten würden.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon lang nicht mehr das Thema...
> ob man da abnickt oder nicht.
> 
> Wenn die Fusion auf beiden Seiten durchgewunken wird, fällt dieser neu entstandene Verband, durch Austritte, eh wieder auseinander.
> ...



Um dann neuen Ballast dort zu plazieren?

Also, auch der VDSF unterliegt dem Vereinsrecht und es wäre ein leichtes Herrn Mohnert & Co. gemeinsam des Feldes zu verweisen.
Aber statt dessen wird er seit 21Jahren (?) immer und immer wieder EINSTIMMIG gewählt.
Also auch hier, verarschen kann ich mich selber.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Lautet die Ebene "DFV", oder doch eine sinvollere Lösung ?
> 
> Angler unter dem Dach der Berufsfischer....  nee das isses nicht !
> 
> Abendgruß



Hast Du Dir mal deren Zusammensetzung angeschaut?
Die Berufsfischer haben da eher Grund zur Klage.


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



gründler schrieb:


> Blühende Landschaften werden wir euch im DAV bringen,genauso wie zum Mauerfall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, schick sieht es doch dort drüben aus. Komm mal in den Pott. Strassen wie in der ehemaligen DDR hoch 10.

Ich würde gerne tauschen, dann bräuchte ich morgens kein Slalom fahren.

|supergri

Ok, nicht nur Morgens sondern auch Abends. Nur da wird es dann ganz fies.


----------



## Blauzahn (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, schick sieht es doch dort drüben aus. Komm mal in den Pott. Strassen wie in der ehemaligen DDR hoch 10.
> 
> Ich würde gerne tauschen, dann bräuchte ich morgens kein Slalom fahren.
> 
> ...



Ooch du,
da blüht bei uns im Asphalt auch so manches,
vor allem jetzt im Spätwinter.

Aber so sehe ich wenigstens Euren Soli in unsern Straßen versickern...

Nicht ganz ernst gemeint und zudem noch OT

Grüßle


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Nicht ganz ernst gemeint und zudem noch OT


Eben - daher wieder zurück zum Thema.......

Eines steht ja schon fest:
Egal wie morgen bei der um 11 Uhr beginnenden Sondersitzung des VDSF/DAFV abgestimmt wird:
*ES WIRD KEINEN EINHEITLICHEN BUNDESVERBAND DAFV GEBEN!*

Der LSFV-NDS wird bei einem so elend zusammengeschusterten DAFV nicht mitmachen.

Auch alle anderen LV in VDSF/DAFV und DAV wurden natürlich informiert und können sich daher nachher nicht auf "nicht wissen" berufen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257096


Dazu dann noch die unsäglichen Briefe von Mohnert: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256913
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256982
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257064

und Brillowski:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257659


*Spekulation* (extra für pro-release umformuliert):
Ob und was darüberhinaus an Erpressung, Überredung, Versprechungen, Überweisungen etc. getätigt wurde, um weiterhin die stumme, willenlose Abnickdelegiertenhorde im VDSF (abgesehen vom LSFV-NDS) am eigenständigen Denken zu hindern, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014

Ob sich wieder über 25% für die Vernunft entscheiden werden, oder ob sich dann über 75% vorschreiben lassen von oben, wie sie abzustimmen haben, das wird sich dann zeigen.

So oder so haben wir wieder dafür gesorgt, möglichst zeitnah aus der Sitzung berichten zu können.

Spekulationen über den Wahlausgang sind ja auch durch den Rücktritt von Manfred Braun - auch als Vize im Bund (wurde bis heute noch nicht vom Bundesverband bekannt gegeben, sowenig wie ein Ersatzkandidat) - sicher nicht weniger spannend geworden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256926


Also nur zu mit der Diskussion:
Wie schätzt ihr es ein?

Werden die Vernünftigen mehr als 25% bekommen oder die uninformierten, willenlosen Abnicker mehr als 75%???


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Na, will keiner mehr nen Tipp abgeben?


> Werden die Vernünftigen mehr als 25% bekommen oder die uninformierten, willenlosen Abnicker mehr als 75%???


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich stelle bei mir mit zunehmender Dauer eine gewisse Überdrüssigkeit fest ... Alle Argumente aller Seiten wurden mehr als einmal gesagt und werden jetzt nur noch routinemäßig wiederholt. 

Nachdem ein Anglerverband, der sich für die Interessen der Angler so massiv einsetzt, wie ein Automobilclub für die Interessen der Autofahrer, sowieso unrealistisch ist (und es zudem in Bayern eh kaum noch schlechter werden kann): Stimmt endlich ab, beendet das Trauerspiel das nur noch schadet und keinem mehr nützt - der Bezug zur Basis und zur Sache ist eh längst verloren gegangen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

ooooch, warte nur mal ab - mir liegen Schreiben vor, wie z. B. die designierte Präsidentin, FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kassan, zum Tierschutz denkt, zum zurücksetzen etc. - natürlich trotz ihrem Engagement für Gentechnik und Agrarindustrie....

Glaub mir, es kann noch viel schlimmer kommen, als ihr denkt, wenn da (kon)fusioniert wird........

*Und für die DAVler:*
Vergesst nicht, euer Verband unterstützt diese Sichtweisen der designierten Präsidentin, die im krassen Widerspruch zu seiner bisherigen Strategie und auch im krassen Widerspruch zu der Arbeit von Dr. Thomas Meinelt stehen ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187 ) - soll nachher keiner sagen er habe es nicht gewusst...
Die wollen auch diese Präsidentin mit genau diesen Ansichten!!

Demnächst mehr in diesem Theater..........


----------



## dieteraalland (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

mein tipp ist ! 

glatter durchmarsch von mohnert und seinen kunfusionären :r

danach will es keiner gewesen sein #q#q


----------



## Wegberger (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> ooooch, warte nur mal ab - mir liegen Schreiben vor, wie z. B. die  designierte Präsidentin, FDP-Mitglied Dr. Happach-Kassan, zum Tierschutz  denkt, zum zurücksetzen etc. - natürlich trotz ihrem Engagement für  Gentechnik und Agrarindustrie....



und warum kennen wir es nicht?#h


----------



## gründler (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> und warum kennen wir es nicht?#h


 
Schau nach Bayern.....



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> und warum kennen wir es nicht



erst gekommen heute abend .- muss ich noch rechtssicher ausarbeiten und häng ja nebenher noch mit Berlin/Hotel am Telefon und diversen Landesverbandspräsidenten- und Delegierten.

Mohnert soll sich sehr sicher sein und verlautet haben," dass man die NDS auch noch auf Reíhe kriegt" - Schuss definitiv nicht gehört........


----------



## Sharpo (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Du hast ne Gabe den Leuten Mut zu machen.

Kann ich schon mal Anfangen mein Euipment verticken?
Ich mein, jetzt bekomm ich noch etwas dafür.....

Rat bitte per PN. Muss ja nicht jeder Wissen das ab Morgen Ende ist mit Angeln.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

so brisant, dass es noch eine Bombe werden könnte? |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Sagen wir so:
Ihre Ansichten sind recht deckungsgleich mit denen des Abknüppelbefürworters Braun, der ja im VDSF auch ihr Vertrauter war und der maßgeblich mitverantwortlich für das Abknüppelgesetz in Bayern  war...........

Verantwortungsvolles Angeln mit eigener Entscheidung der Angler ist dagegen definitiv nicht ihre Sache.......

Und Spaß am Angeln ist für sie laut vorliegendem Schreiben definitiv kein vernünftiger Grund....

Dass sich der VDSF so eine Präsidentin wünscht (außer LSFV-NDS), konnte man sich denken....

Dass der DAV das auch noch unterstützt - nun gut........

Die haben ja auch schon mehr als ein Versprechen gebrochen seit Markstein.......


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so brisant, dass es noch eine Bombe werden könnte? |bigeyes


 
Na hoffentlich zündet die dann nicht zu spät|engel:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Na hoffentlich zündet die dann nicht zu spät



Es wird eh keinen einheitlichen Verband geben (NDS) - wer aus dem VDSF/DAFV und/oder DAV dann nicht austritt und das weiter mitmacht, ist halt selber schuld..............

Zu spät ist nur der, der diese (Kon)Fusionäre in ihrem angerfeindlichen Tun weiter wählt, unterstützt und bezahlt und nicht in seinem Verein darauf hinarbeitet, aus den entsprechenden Landesverbänden auszutreten.......


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wird eh keinen einheitlichen Verband geben (NDS) - wer aus dem VDSF/DAFV und/oder DAV dann nicht austritt und das weiter mitmacht, ist halt selber schuld..............
> 
> Zu spät ist nur der, der diese (Kon)Fusionäre in ihrem angerfeindlichen Tun weiter wählt, unterstützt und bezahlt.......


 
Da gebe ich Dir natürlich recht, und wenn es die Landesverbände nicht machen, fangen wir Mitglieder in den Vereinen an auszutreten, falls die Vereinsvorstände nicht aus den Landesverbänden austreten wollen! :q:q:q Na das wird ja ein Austreten!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wobei man da austreten nicht mit anpissen verwechseln sollte..
Man verzeihe mit das Wortspiel..
;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))9


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

na das kann ja ne lange nacht werden. möchte die bombe lesen. dann bin ich ja morgen schon wieder spät im büro.


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir natürlich recht, und wenn es die Landesverbände nicht machen, fangen wir Mitglieder in den Vereinen an auszutreten, falls die Vereinsvorstände nicht aus den Landesverbänden austreten wollen! :q:q:q Na das wird ja ein Austreten!!


schön, wenn du dazu die möglichkeit hast. geht bei mir leider nicht. #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> na das kann ja ne lange nacht werden. möchte die bombe lesen. dann bin ich ja morgen schon wieder spät im büro.



Das kommt erst nach dem Wochenende...

Und wer aus dem jetzt geschriebenen noch nicht genug rauslesen kann.......

Wird ja zudem erst wirklich interessant, wenn es morgen keine 25% Vernünftiger im VDSF geben sollte...


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> schön, wenn du dazu die möglichkeit hast. geht bei mir leider nicht. #d


 
Warum kannst Du das nicht, jeder kann raus, muß nur Kündigungszeiten einhalten. Gewässer mit käuflichen Karten gibt's genug, auch in Deiner Ecke.


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

ok. dann doch früh ins büro. aber die bombe wollen wir am we lesen. nicht das du jetzt in hinterzimmern mauschelst. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Muss ja erst die Berichterstattung von morgen organisieren, berichten, analysieren..

Alles auf einmal geht nicht............


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Warum kannst Du das nicht, jeder kann raus, muß nur Kündigungszeiten einhalten. Gewässer mit käuflichen Karten gibt's genug, auch in Deiner Ecke.


 
nein, da hängt mein liegeplatz mit dran. das wort anglerverein ist eigentlich auch übertrieben ( auch wenns einer der größten im land ist ). möchtegernjachter oder toler segelfutzi würde dem schon eher näher kommen.


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Muss ja erst die Berichterstattung von morgen organisieren, berichten, analysieren..
> 
> Alles auf einmal geht nicht............


 
bist halt keine frau #h


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Okay verstehe, ist ja bei einigen Angelvereinen so. Aber vielleicht ist ja Euer Vorstand zu überstimmen dann geht's auch ohne Mitgliederaustritt.


----------



## Wegberger (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Muss ja erst die Berichterstattung von morgen organisieren, berichten, analysieren..
> Alles auf einmal geht nicht............



Live-Schalte mit Bild und Ton


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nicht übertreiben - ich hoffe auf recht zeitnahe Unterrichtung über Vorgänge und Ergebnisse..........


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na, will keiner mehr nen Tipp abgeben?


 
Morgen wird das im VDSF durchgewunken mit 75% plus, aber der DAV wird am 09.03 scheitern. Warum? Weil die sich morgen nach der Wahl alle gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen und feiern werden. Und dann werden Dinge gesagt, die man am nächsten Tag lieber hätte nicht gesagt. Dinge die den DAV aufhorchen lassen. 

Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung im Rahmen meines Mittagschlafes entstanden .


----------



## mathei (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Okay verstehe, ist ja bei einigen Angelvereinen so. Aber vielleicht ist ja Euer Vorstand zu überstimmen dann geht's auch ohne Mitgliederaustritt.


 
richtig. da wächst eine neue aufgabe in mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

In gut 12 Stunden gehts los ;-)))

Tipps werden noch angenommen..

Darum gehts:
Eines steht ja schon fest:
Egal wie morgen bei der um 11 Uhr beginnenden Sondersitzung des VDSF/DAFV abgestimmt wird:
*ES WIRD KEINEN EINHEITLICHEN BUNDESVERBAND DAFV GEBEN!*

Der LSFV-NDS wird bei einem so elend zusammengeschusterten DAFV nicht mitmachen.

Auch alle anderen LV in VDSF/DAFV und DAV wurden natürlich informiert und können sich daher nachher nicht auf "nicht wissen" berufen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257096


Dazu dann noch die unsäglichen Briefe von Mohnert: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256913
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256982
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257064

und Brillowski:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257659


*Spekulation* (extra für pro-release umformuliert):
Ob und was darüberhinaus an Erpressung, Überredung, Versprechungen, Überweisungen etc. getätigt wurde, um weiterhin die stumme, willenlose Abnickdelegiertenhorde im VDSF (abgesehen vom LSFV-NDS) am eigenständigen Denken zu hindern, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014

Ob sich wieder über 25% für die Vernunft entscheiden werden, oder ob sich dann über 75% vorschreiben lassen von oben, wie sie abzustimmen haben, das wird sich dann zeigen.

So oder so haben wir wieder dafür gesorgt, möglichst zeitnah aus der Sitzung berichten zu können.

Spekulationen über den Wahlausgang sind ja auch durch den Rücktritt von Manfred Braun - auch als Vize im Bund (wurde bis heute noch nicht vom Bundesverband bekannt gegeben, sowenig wie ein Ersatzkandidat) - sicher nicht weniger spannend geworden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256926


Also nur zu mit der Diskussion:
Wie schätzt ihr es ein?

Werden die Vernünftigen wieder mehr als 25% bekommen oder die uninformierten, willenlosen Abnicker mehr als 75%???


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nur mal angenommen, das wird morgen nichts mit der Fusion. Dann wirds sowieso in 6 Wochen wieder abgestimmt.

Wie ich schon einmal schrieb. Die Wählen EU Style. Wenn negativ, dann Neuwahl und wenn das abgelehnt wird, dann Neuwahl und wenn das....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wir werden sehen - ich würd mich wegschmeissen ;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In gut 12 Stunden gehts los ;-)))
> 
> Tipps werden noch angenommen..



Lockern wir die Sache doch mal bisschen auf:

Ich setze eine Kiste Radeberger auf den nächsten Flop morgen.
Magst du dagegen halten und wenn ja, gibt es überhaupt 'ne Art Bier bei euch, die als Einsatz mithalten könnte?#h


----------



## Pitti (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die sind sich sicher und haben dafür gesorgt das es durch geht, ansonsten gäbe es keine zweite Wahl. Da bin ich mir ganz sicher ! Kenne das von unseren Verein her, warum soll es da anders sein.


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Denke ich auch. Dann haben wir morgen nur Gewinner (abgesehen von den Anglern) und die Funktionäre werden sich gegenseitig auf die Schultern Klopfen und im SH Forum wird man lesen können, wie gut das doch alles gelaufen ist.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr, werden die über 25% Vernünftiger wie im November wieder erreicht werden oder werden sich die Abnicker durchsetzen können????


--->


Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das nun genügend Druck vom VDSF und einige Verbänden aufgebaut wurde und somit einie "Fusionsgegner" einknicken werden... dazu die bisherigen, hörigen Ewig-Abnicker sich auch noch bestätigt fühlen und den befohlenen Endsieg quasi vor sich sehen


-->


Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Und deshalb glaube und befürchte ich, dass sich eine Mehrheit dumpf abnickender ewig Gestriger gegenüber allem durchsetzen wird, was nur den Hauch von Vernunft, Anstand, Würde und kritischem Umgang mit kritischen Fakten verströmt....


Das ist auch meine Befürchtung nach rund 30 Jahren VDSF-Erfahrungen.




Deep Down schrieb:


> Okay, ich halte dagegen! Mordor fällt!


Leider befinden wir uns nicht in einem Fantasy-Film mit absehbarem Happy-End, sondern in der bitteren Realität.
Und in der gewinnen meistens die Saurons die Schlacht.
Mit tatkräftiger Hilfe jeder Menge stupider, feiger Orks.
Der Krieg jedoch geht weiter bis auch die letzte Mauer gefallen und der letzte Despotenkopf abgeschlagen ist.


----------



## Dunraven (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hm, ich hoffe mal ein wenig.
Ein Verband ist raus, damit auch seine Ja Stimmen.

Nach den Beleidigungen werden diejenigen die letztes Mal Nein sagten sicher nicht so schnell sagen "oh ja, erst werde ich beleidigt, dann kommen noch mehr Fragen auf, dann werden meine Fragen als offiziell nicht vorhanden bezeichnet, und nun stimme ich natürlich für Ja, das hat meine Unterstützung!"

Bei anderen Verbänden sind sicher auch einige zum Grübeln gekommen. Da die Abstimmung ja geheim ist, und weniger Nein Stimmen gerbaucht werden um die 75% nicht zu erreichen, tippe ich darauf das 72,8% für Ja stimmen werden.

Klar sind auch welche "auf Kurs" geholt worden, aber das gleicht sich durch die wegfallenden Ja Stimmen und die neu hinzugekommenen Skeptiker wieder aus. Die müssen ja nicht für Ja stimmen, enthalten oder ungültige Stimme hilft ja auch schon das die 75% nicht fallen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Du gehst jetzt aber davon aus, dass die Delegierten (um die gehts ja) wirklich informiert wurden, selbständig denken und entscheiden und nicht nur abnicken,  wie im VDSF eigentlich üblich.

So wie das beim LSFV-NDS der Fall ist, dass man sich vorher informiert, ist das ja nicht der allgemein übliche VDSF/DAFV-Stil, sondern eher die Ausnahme......... 



> Da die Abstimmung ja geheim ist,


*Das ist falsch,*.
Geheime Abstimmung muss beantragt und dann abgestimmt werden (50% plus 1 Stimme) - das Risiko einer ehrlichen, geheimen Abstimmung werden die sicher nicht nochmal eingehen. Ist auch im DAV satzungsmäßig so...


Das kann man also alles so sehen wie Du - man muss es aber nicht..............

Davon ab:
Schönen guten Morgen, Kaffe steht aufm Tisch, Bier und Chips bereit zum neuen Stück der Verbände in xter Wiederholung, diesmal in Berlin:
Angler verarschen ...
;-))))


----------



## smithie (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

huch, da liest man mal einen Abend  nicht...



> und wenn dann spätestens im  Herbst 2013 es eine Sitzung wegen Beitragserhöhungen geben wird, um 2014 noch  genügend Kohle für Verwaltungen, Geschäftstellen, Casting etc. zu haben  (nenenne, nicht für Angler oder Angeln!) werdne die näxten LV aus diesem so  elend zusammen geschusterten Konstrukt austreten.


Wer genau will denn die doppelte Geschäftsstellenführung, außer der Verschmelungsvertrag?
Angenommen, die NDS sind raus, könnte man sich doch prima mit dem Rest darauf verständigen, dass angesichts der prekären Finanzlage "gewisse Punkte" des Vertrags "aktualisiert" werden müsen?




> Okay, ich halte dagegen! Mordor fällt!


Und Niedersachen trägt den Schatz... äh Ring... ?!
Mal sehen ob Gollum ihnen den Finger abbeißt und den Ring wieder abnimmt...​


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Wer genau will denn die doppelte Geschäftsstellenführung, außer der Verschmelungsvertrag?
> Angenommen, die NDS sind raus, könnte man sich doch prima mit dem Rest darauf verständigen, dass angesichts der prekären Finanzlage "gewisse Punkte" des Vertrags "aktualisiert" werden müsen?


Naja, so unrecht hast Du nicht - wer wie Mohnert und sein Präsidium nachgewiesen die eigene Satzung nicht kennt und sich auch nicht drum kümmert und das auch eingesteht (z. B. Revisionen), dem wird sicher auch am Ende egal sein, was in so einem Verschmelzungsvertrag steht.

Ironie an:

Satzungen, Verträge, Verpflichtungen - mein Gott, was solls.......................

Man regiert die Angler, kassiert jedes Jahr nen Millionenbetrag von denen, lässt solange abstimmen bis es passt, ignoriert danach die abgestimmten Verträge - und das alles zum Wohle der Angler natürlich ......

Ja, so ein Szenario kann man sich vorstellen..........

Auf bester demokratischer Basis oder wie mancher Präsident da so rumschwurbelt...................
Ironie aus...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

PS (vergessen):
Und alles von bestens informierten Landesverbänden und Delegierten abgenickt - auch inur m Interesse der sie bezahlenden Angler natürlich......


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Es ist an der Zeit einen Neuanfang im VDSF zu starten. Entgegen eurer Meinung seh ich einer Fusionierung deshalb positiv entgegen.


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

wann beginnt denn die bescherung?


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@ pro-release,
deine hoffnung hat doch aber gerade durch das verhalten des vdsf im vorfeld der heutigen veranstaltung, ob nun gegenüber der öffentlichkeit oder auch gegenüber eigenen funktionären, delegierten und landesverbänden keinerlei nährboden mehr!!! wieso meinst du, daß mohnert *und co*. irgendwas ändern WOLLEN?


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Es ist an der Zeit einen Neuanfang im VDSF zu starten. Entgegen eurer Meinung seh ich einer Fusionierung deshalb positiv entgegen.




Also Du legst Deine Hoffnung in die Delegierten die andere Delegierte beleidigen, diffammieren, ausgrenzen etc.?
Die ihre Basis, ihre Mitglieder nicht informieren?

Wie Dumm muss man sein?#

Hier wird ein Diktator durch einen anderen Diktator abgelöst.
Die anderen Delegierten werden nicht wirklich ausgetascht. Ausser Mohnert wird dort im Grunde keiner abgelöst. Da gibt es keinen Politik wechsel.
Diesmal aber soll aber ein alternativer Bundesverband sogar wegfallen. 
Eine Auswahl gibt es dann nicht. Es gibt dann keine Konkurrenz mehr.
Dann heisst es nur: Friss oder Stirb.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Eine Fusion ist das weiter so alter Sturköpfe in verkrusteten Strukturen und kein Neuanfang.

Nicht umsonst wollen gerade die, die das alles ja bisher verbockt haben, unbedingt diese Fusion.

Mohnert, Markstein, Brilloswki, Weichenhahn, Richter, Heldt etc...

Und mit dem FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan soll eine Präsidentin gewählt werden, die nach uns vorliegendem Schreiben (dazu demnächst mehr) sich eindeutig gegen zurücksetzen von Fischen ausspricht, Angeln nur zur Ernährung etc. - von ihrem ehemaligen Vertrauten Braun aus Bayern kennt man diese Argumentation ja schon, die dann zur Entmündigung der Angler und zum Abknüppelgesetz in Bayern führten.

Und Braun ist ja nur das Endprodukt seit Drosse im VDSF, dem man diesen anglerfeindlichen  Unfug ja verdankt.

Dass der DAV und jemand wie Dr. Thomas Meinelt das aber mitträgt, das gibt mir schwer zu denken - bei den Veröffentlichungen von ihm:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187

Denn das bedeutet dann ja, dass der DAV nun vollends auf diesen alten und überholten VDSF-Kurs eingeschwenkt ist und die Angler nun vollends komplett verrät, indem diese Präsidentin mitgetragen wird........

Heute wird man sehen, wie viele der VDSF-Delegierten tatsächlich das Interesse der Angler vertreten oder wie viele ohne jedes Gewissen für diese Fusion mit diesem Personal stimmen werden..

Am 09.03. dann, ob die Angler vom DAV weiter verraten werden oder ob sich dann die noch besinnen auf ihre ehemaligen Standpunkte........


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @ pro-release,
> deine hoffnung hat doch aber gerade durch das verhalten des vdsf im vorfeld der heutigen veranstaltung, ob nun gegenüber der öffentlichkeit oder auch gegenüber eigenen funktionären, delegierten und landesverbänden keinerlei nährboden mehr!!! wieso meinst du, daß mohnert *und co*. irgendwas ändern WOLLEN?



Mohnert und Co. haben nach der Fusionierung erstmal nichts mehr zu melden. Da die Präsidenten und das komplette Präsidium zurücktreten muss, das ist die Grundlage der Fusionierung. Vor der Abstimmung zur Fusionierung heute muss deshalb der neue Verband stehen. Mit zb. Dr. Salva, auch ist der Posten für den Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wieder seit Jahren besetzt usw.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Mohnert und Co. haben nach der Fusionierung erstmal nichts mehr zu melden. Da die Präsidenten und das komplette Präsidium zurücktreten muss, das ist die Grundlage der Fusionierung. Vor der Abstimmung zur Fusionierung heute muss deshalb der neue Verband stehen. Mit zb. Dr. Salva, auch ist der Posten für den Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wieder seit Jahren besetzt usw.




Und für welche Politk stehen diese Leute? 
Dieser Dr. Salva etc.?

Wo soll es mit dem DAFV hingehen? Ziele? 

Erzähl mal!

Evtl. kennst Du ja die Antworten zu den Fragen des LSFV Nds..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Mit zb. Dr. Salva, auch ist der Posten für den Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wieder seit Jahren besetzt usw.



Der kann den doofen Anglern dann die Entmündigung der Angler und die Abknüppelphilosphie der designierten Präsidentin sicher gut verkaufen...

Das brauchen wir, da können sich die Angler aber freuen und werden dafür auch gerne höhere Beiträge zahlen...


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die Götter sind auch schon böse,die schicken schon Meteoriten ^^ 


Wenn das nicht nen Zeichen ist|supergri



#h


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ironie an:
> 
> Satzungen, Verträge, Verpflichtungen - mein Gott, was solls.......................
> 
> ...


 
Das erinnert mich ein wenig an Bürgermeister Wöllert ( Klaus Weppert ) in der Fersehreihe : Um Himmelswillen


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der kann den doofen Anglern dann die Entmündigung der Angler und die Abknüppelphilosphie der designierten Präsidentin sicher gut verkaufen...
> 
> Das brauchen wir, da können sich die Angler aber freuen und werden dafür auch gerne höhere Beiträge zahlen...


 

Hast du mal drangedacht das du hier nicht Meinung ALLER Angler vertrittst !!!
Im Gegensatz zum AB herrscht  dort wenigstens so eine Art Demokratie.
Wenn jemanden was nicht passt muß mal eben den mühsamen Weg gehen und selbst Verbandsarbeit machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Hast du mal drangedacht das du hier nicht Meinung ALLER Angler vertrittst !!!


Logo, will auch niemand vertreten.
(Du weisst doch, ein Staubsaugervertreter vertritt keine Staubsauger. Die Staubsauger werden von ihm verkauft.. Spiel das ruhig mal mit Anglervertreter durch..)

Wir geben hier nur ALLEN Anglern den Raum, sich auszutauschen...

Und informieren über Dinge, die sie vielleicht noch nicht wissen:

Eine Fusion ist das weiter so alter Sturköpfe in verkrusteten Strukturen und kein Neuanfang.

Nicht umsonst wollen gerade die, die das alles ja bisher verbockt haben, unbedingt diese Fusion.

Mohnert, Markstein, Brilloswki, Weichenhahn, Richter, Heldt etc...

Und mit dem FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan soll eine Präsidentin gewählt werden, die nach uns vorliegendem Schreiben (dazu demnächst mehr) sich eindeutig gegen zurücksetzen von Fischen ausspricht, Angeln nur zur Ernährung etc. - von ihrem ehemaligen Vertrauten Braun aus Bayern kennt man diese Argumentation ja schon, die dann zur Entmündigung der Angler und zum Abknüppelgesetz in Bayern führten.

Und Braun ist ja nur das Endprodukt seit Drosse im VDSF, dem man diesen anglerfeindlichen  Unfug ja verdankt.

Dass der DAV und jemand wie Dr. Thomas Meinelt das aber mitträgt, das gibt mir schwer zu denken - bei den Veröffentlichungen von ihm:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187

Denn das bedeutet dann ja, dass der DAV nun vollends auf diesen alten und überholten VDSF-Kurs eingeschwenkt ist und die Angler nun vollends komplett verrät, indem diese Präsidentin mitgetragen wird........

Heute wird man sehen, wie viele der VDSF-Delegierten tatsächlich das Interesse der Angler vertreten oder wie viele ohne jedes Gewissen für diese Fusion mit diesem Personal stimmen werden..

Am 09.03. dann, ob die Angler vom DAV weiter verraten werden oder ob sich dann die noch besinnen auf ihre ehemaligen Standpunkte........


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Mohnert und Co. haben nach der Fusionierung erstmal nichts mehr zu melden. Da die Präsidenten und das komplette Präsidium zurücktreten muss, das ist die Grundlage der Fusionierung. Vor der Abstimmung zur Fusionierung heute muss deshalb der neue Verband stehen. Mit zb. Dr. Salva, auch ist der Posten für den Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit wieder seit Jahren besetzt usw.



Es ist doch vollkommen kurzsichtig, die Unfähigkeit zur bildung einer wirklich sinnvollen Fusion an Mohnert, Markstein und deren engsten Kreis festzumachen. 

Außer Niedersachen haben doch alle Verbände, Funktionäre und Delgierten hinreichend gezeigt, dass sie nicht in der Lage sind die Interessen der Angler in Zukunft bundesweit professionell zu vertreten.

Und was glaubst Du, aus welchen Reihen rekrutieren sich die "neuen" Bundesverbandsfunktionäre ?

Die einzigen, die Potential hätten, kommen aus Niedersachsen, und die nehmen aus guten Grund an der Fusion nicht teil. 

Hast Du nicht mitbekommen, wie z.B. Schleswig Holstein sich zur Fusion positioniert ?

Sagt Dir der Name Happach-Kasan nichts ?

Das z.B. die Badenser noch letztes Jahr ernsthaft über den längst verworfenen Vertragsentwurf aus 2010 diskutieren, weil sie denken, dass sei die aktuelle Version, macht Dir keine Sorgen ?

Dass sei Jahrzehnten junge, reformwillige und querdenkende Kräfte systematisch gemobbt und blockiert werden, gibt Dir Hoffnung auf Veränderungen von innen heraus ?

Dass einige Verbände bereits jetzt vorsorglich die Mitgliedschaft gekündigt haben, um zu sehen was nach der Fusion passiert, gibt Dir Hoffnung, da hätte auch nur irgendjemand eine Vision, eine Vorstellung, einen Plan, wie es nach der Fusion weitergehen soll?

Nä, ne ?


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Merlin schrieb:


> Hast du mal drangedacht das du hier nicht Meinung ALLER Angler vertrittst !!!
> Im Gegensatz zum AB herrscht  dort wenigstens so eine Art Demokratie.
> Wenn jemanden was nicht passt muß mal eben den mühsamen Weg gehen und selbst Verbandsarbeit machen.



Dort? 
Wo?
Im VDSF?
Never!

Beleidigung, Diffamierung, etc. bei abweichender Meinung gehört sicherlich  nicht zur Demokratie in einem Verband.
zur Demokratie gehört es Meinungen zu akzeptieren und zu tollerieren.

Zur Demokratie gehört es Fragen anderer zu Beantworten.

Brauchst Du nun Nachhilfe in Demokratie?


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Merlin schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zum AB herrscht  dort wenigstens so eine Art Demokratie.




Klaro, voll demokratisch so lange abstimmen lassen, bis es die andersdenkenden Leid sind, die Klüngeltruppe machen lassen und dann, endlich, eine schon im Vorfeld pleiteschwangere Fusion der ewig gestrigen zu Stande kommt.


----------



## sonstwer (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Merlin schrieb:


> Hast du mal drangedacht das du hier nicht Meinung ALLER Angler vertrittst !!!
> Im Gegensatz zum AB herrscht  dort wenigstens so eine Art Demokratie.
> Wenn jemanden was nicht passt muß mal eben den mühsamen Weg gehen und selbst Verbandsarbeit machen.




Ich bin nun beileibe nicht immer mit Thomas einer Meinung, aber:

Ist dir eigentlich schon aufgefallen, daß du hier mit deinen Argumenten die Meinung von noch viel weniger Anglern vertrittst, als Thomas das tut?

Ist dir Schon aufgefallen, daß die "Art Demokratie", die du hier propagieren willst, verteufelt der in der damaligen DDR ähnelt?

Die Zeiten sind vorbei und sollten auch im Kleinen besser nie wieder kommen.

LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nu gehts los - 11 Uhr ;-)))


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@ Ralle und sonstwer..

Ich bin raus...
Wenn ich hier meine Meinung vertrete die nicht auf AB Linie ist...habe ich gleich wieder Ärger mit Thomas wegen den Boardregeln
außerdem schreiben hier ( fast) nur Leute mit derselben Meinung...
 alle anderen trauen sich nicht oder worden mundtot gemacht..
So ist das für mich keine Disskussionsgrundlage !!


----------



## schuessel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Ist dir Schon aufgefallen, daß die "Art Demokratie", die du hier propagieren willst, verteufelt der in der damaligen DDR ähnelt?
> 
> Die Zeiten sind vorbei und sollten auch im Kleinen besser nie wieder kommen.
> 
> ...



offtopic: Als ob es in der Politik oder sonstwo besser aussehen würde...nene die Angelfunktionäre befinden sich da voll im Trend, leider.

ontopic: jetzt müsste es grad losgehen...die Spannung steigt ins unermessliche


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Also Du legst Deine Hoffnung in die Delegierten die andere Delegierte beleidigen, diffammieren, ausgrenzen etc.?
> Die ihre Basis, ihre Mitglieder nicht informieren?
> 
> 
> Die anderen Delegierten werden nicht wirklich ausgetascht. Ausser Mohnert wird dort im Grunde keiner abgelöst. Da gibt es keinen Politik wechsel.



Altes Präsidium welches zurücktreten muss:

1. Mohnert Präsident
2. Ripperger Vize
3. Günster Vize
4. Dr. von Lukowicz Vize
5. Kurt Klamet Vize
6. Dr. Berg Ref. für Gewässerfragen
7. Wagner Ref. Casting
8. Dr. Kurt Schreckenbach Ref. Natur- Umwelt- Tierschutz
9. Raddatz Ref. Jugend
10 Kiera Justitiar

Auf der Kandidatenliste für den neuen Verband stehen von 13 ingesamt zu vergebenen Posten nur 4 Personen zur Wahl die beim "Alten" Dachverband VDSF eine Rolle spielten. Und ob diese gewählt werden steht auf nem andern Blatt, denn es gibt für manche Posten mehrere Kandidaten. 

Soviel zu deiner Behauptung das außer Mohnert im Grunde keiner abgelöst wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nicht dass keiner abgelöst wird...

Nur, dass keiner besser ist, weil die *ALLE* jahrzehntelang Mohnert, den VDSF und seine Politik gestützt haben.

Dazu dann diese designierte Präsidentin. 

Mit FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan soll eine Präsidentin gewählt werden, die nach uns vorliegendem Schreiben (dazu demnächst mehr) sich eindeutig gegen zurücksetzen von Fischen ausspricht, Angeln nur zur Ernährung etc. - von ihrem ehemaligen Vertrauten Braun aus Bayern kennt man diese Argumentation ja schon, die dann zur Entmündigung der Angler und zum Abknüppelgesetz in Bayern führten.

Und Braun ist ja nur das Endprodukt seit Drosse im VDSF, dem man diesen anglerfeindlichen  Unfug ja verdankt.

Dass der DAV und jemand wie Dr. Thomas Meinelt das aber mitträgt, das gibt mir schwer zu denken - bei den Veröffentlichungen von ihm:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187

Denn das bedeutet dann ja, dass der DAV nun vollends auf diesen alten und überholten VDSF-Kurs eingeschwenkt ist und die Angler nun vollends komplett verrät, indem diese Präsidentin mitgetragen wird........

Heute wird man sehen, wie viele der VDSF-Delegierten tatsächlich das Interesse der Angler vertreten oder wie viele ohne jedes Gewissen für diese Fusion mit diesem Personal stimmen werden..

Am 09.03. dann, ob die Angler vom DAV weiter verraten werden oder ob sich dann die noch besinnen auf ihre ehemaligen Standpunkte........


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Altes Präsidium welches zurücktreten muss:
> 
> 1. Mohnert Präsident
> 2. Ripperger Vize
> ...



Die neuen Delegierten die Du nennst, sind doch für dieses Desaster im VDSf verantwortlich.
Somit ist da nichts neu sondern Alt mit neuen Gesichtern.
Also, die Verpackung ist neu, mehr aber auch nicht.
So war mein Beitrag zu verstehen.


----------



## GandRalf (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



gründler schrieb:


> Die Götter sind auch schon böse,die schicken schon Meteoriten ^^
> 
> 
> Wenn das nicht nen Zeichen ist|supergri
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man heute auf so etwas achten...:g

http://www.merkur-online.de/bilder/2013/02/12/2747142/1211161435-alessandro-3he1AnTz09.jpg


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Merlin schrieb:


> @ Ralle und sonstwer..
> 
> alle anderen trauen sich nicht oder worden mundtot gemacht..


 
So wie der VDSf seine Leute mundtot macht,oder sogar VDSF Amtspersonen gegen andere im Amt stehende VDSF'ler und dessen Family und co.vorgehen.
Oder sich sogar an Privatgegenständen vergreift um Sie auf Linie zu trimmen.


Hast Du vollkommen recht,wir gliedern uns nur ein.



#h


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Die neuen Delegierten die Du nennst, sind doch für dieses Desaster im VDSf verantwortlich.
> Somit ist da nichts neu sondern Alt mit neuen Gesichtern.
> Also, die Verpackung ist neu, mehr aber auch nicht.
> So war mein Beitrag zu verstehen.



An dem Desaster ist meiner Meinung nach die Initiativgruppe schuld, die mit aller Macht die Fusionierung in 2012 durchboxen wollten, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Und nicht die neuen Kandidaten die frischen Wind in den VDSF bringen möchten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> An dem Desaster ist meiner Meinung nach die Initiativgruppe schuld


Absolut richtig............



> Und nicht die neuen Kandidaten die frischen Wind in den VDSF bringen möchten.


Wie die designierte Präsidentin, angeln nur zur Ernährung, etc. - das ist kein frischer Wind, das ist schlechter VDSF-Wein in alten VDSF-Schläuchen mit neuem DAFV-Etikett..

Denn die haben das alle jahrzehntelang mitgetragen! 

*ALLE!!!*.

Das ist kein frischer Wind, das ist ne nicht gelüftete Toilette............


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> An dem Desaster ist meiner Meinung nach die Initiativgruppe schuld, die mit aller Macht die Fusionierung in 2012 durchboxen wollten, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Und nicht die neuen Kandidaten die frischen Wind in den VDSF bringen möchten.



Die anderen sind keinen deut besser.

Ausnahme LSFV Nds. 
Wobei ich die aber auch nicht über den Klee loben möchte. Die sind auch Jahrelang nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen.

Aber evtl. hat man dort wenigstens gelernt.


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Und nicht die neuen Kandidaten die frischen Wind in den VDSF bringen möchten.


 

Leute wie Björn B.oder Steffen Q. oder oder oder....


Die werden auf lange Sicht weggebügelt,und werden später als Verräter der Angler besonders bei Stippern weiterlaufen.

Solche leute gab es schon viele,alle wollten neuen Wind bringen,aber alle sind komischerweise "abgesoffen" oder ihr Boot wurde torpediert.

Warum sollte es diesmal anders sein?????

#h


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ja, da stimme ich Dir zu. (@pro-release)

Wobei die Initiative zumindest mal klar vorgehabt hatte, dafür zu sorgen, dass Mohnert nichts mehr zu sagen hat.
Und erreicht haben sie nur, dass er jetzt noch so tut als wäre diese Fusion nur ihm zu verdanken.
Dabei war es einzig und allein sein eigenmächtiges Eingreifen zum Stopp der wirklich positiv anmutenden Arbeit der 12er-Kommission.
Leute, das ist jetzt fast 2 Jahre her!!!!
Und in diesen 2 Jahren hat die gesamte Meschpoke absolut garnichts Konzeptionelles für einen Neuverband auf die Beine gestellt!!!!
Mann, wie blind sind diese Delegierten, die für so einen Murks ihren Arm heben????


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Die sind auch Jahrelang nicht an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen.


Klasing ist est seit Mai 2011 im Amt, musste zuerst aufräumen intern, was  da hinterlassen wurde (sein Vorvorgänger war ja auch mal VDSF-Bund Präsident, da gabs vieles aufzuräumen)...

Bis jetzt entschuldigt daher - wie er weitermacht werden wir sehen und verfolgen.

Noch ist er die lobenswerte Ausnahme im Nest der gewissenlosen Abnicker..

Dass keiner von den anderen besser ist, weil die *ALLE* jahrzehntelang Mohnert, den VDSF und seine Politik gestützt haben, das seh ich halt so.

Dazu dann diese designierte Präsidentin. 

Mit FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan soll eine Präsidentin gewählt werden, die nach uns vorliegendem Schreiben (dazu demnächst mehr) sich eindeutig gegen zurücksetzen von Fischen ausspricht, Angeln nur zur Ernährung etc. - von ihrem ehemaligen Vertrauten Braun aus Bayern kennt man diese Argumentation ja schon, die dann zur Entmündigung der Angler und zum Abknüppelgesetz in Bayern führten.

Und Braun ist ja nur das Endprodukt seit Drosse im VDSF, dem man diesen anglerfeindlichen  Unfug ja verdankt.

Dass der DAV und jemand wie Dr. Thomas Meinelt das aber mitträgt, das gibt mir schwer zu denken - bei den Veröffentlichungen von ihm:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258187

Denn das bedeutet dann ja, dass der DAV nun vollends auf diesen alten und überholten VDSF-Kurs eingeschwenkt ist und die Angler nun vollends komplett verrät, indem diese Präsidentin mitgetragen wird........

Heute wird man sehen, wie viele der VDSF-Delegierten tatsächlich das Interesse der Angler vertreten oder wie viele ohne jedes Gewissen für diese Fusion mit diesem Personal stimmen werden..

Am 09.03. dann, ob die Angler vom DAV weiter verraten werden oder ob sich dann die noch besinnen auf ihre ehemaligen Standpunkte........


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klasing ist est seit Mai 2011 im Amt, musste zuerst aufräumen intern, was  da hinterlassen wurde (sein Vorvorgänger war ja auch mal VDSF-Bund Präsident, da gabs vieles aufzuräumen)...
> 
> Bis jetzt entschuldigt daher - wie er weitermacht werden wir sehen und verfolgen.



Das ist natürlich korrekt.
Ich vergass.


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Es ist da doch nur so wie überall...
Frau Merkel ist auch seit Jahren im Amt und hat jeden aussortiert der ihr gefährlich werden konnte ( z.b  Merz usw..)
In jeden Schützenverein in jeder Freiwiligen Feuerwehr und in jeden Kannichenzüchterverein usw läuft das so...
Da lohnt sich das aufregen inzwischen doch schon gar nicht mehr...


----------



## ivo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



gründler schrieb:


> Leute wie Björn B.oder Steffen Q. oder oder oder....
> 
> 
> Die werden auf lange Sicht weggebügelt,und werden später als Verräter der Angler besonders bei Stippern weiterlaufen.
> ...


 
Weil alles besser wird.


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



gründler schrieb:


> Leute wie Björn B.oder Steffen Q. oder oder oder....
> 
> 
> 
> #h




Bei meinen postings beziehe ich mich nur auf VDSF Mitglieder. Die vom DAV kenne ich nicht und habe dazu keine Meinung.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Bei meinen postings beziehe ich mich nur auf VDSF Mitglieder. Die vom DAV kenne ich nicht und habe dazu keine Meinung.




Du hast meine Frage aber noch nicht beantwortet.
Ich fragte wofür diese neuen Leute stehen?

Welche Verbandspolitik soll zukünftig verfolgt werden?


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Merlin schrieb:


> Es ist da doch nur so wie überall...
> Frau Merkel ist auch seit Jahren im Amt und hat jeden aussortiert der ihr gefährlich werden konnte ( z.b  Merz usw..)
> In jeden Schützenverein in jeder Freiwiligen Feuerwehr und in jeden Kannichenzüchterverein usw läuft das so...
> Da lohnt sich das aufregen inzwischen doch schon gar nicht mehr...



Meinst Du wirklich?
Findest Du nicht, dass man als Betroffener das Recht hat, sich darüber aufzuregen?
Würdest Du als Paulianer nicht meckern, wenn Duve und Spies jetzt mit dem HSV über 'ne Verschmelzung verhandeln und dabei die komplette Pauli-Philosophie, das Flair und alles, was das Millerntor ausmacht, mal eben in den Wind schießen?

Der Unterschied ist nur, dass Fussballfans bei sowas auf die Barrikaden gehen, während Angler und ihre Delegierten sowas zum größten Teil dumm schweigend abnicken!


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

na was singen die Vögelchen?


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@ Honey   |good:
Ich habe nur ein verdammtes Problem damit das sich hier im AB alle darüber aufregen und es hier GLEICHZEITIG genau so praktiziert wird ..
Warum sagt da nicht mal einer was ??
Warum sagst DU da nicht mal was zu..
Oder sind hier alle genauso angepasst wie im Verband ??


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Du hast meine Frage aber noch nicht beantwortet.
> Ich fragte wofür diese neuen Leute stehen?
> 
> Welche Verbandspolitik soll zukünftig verfolgt werden?



Was willst du hören, das ich ein seitenlanges Interview mit jedem einzelnen Kandidaten geführt habe, und das wie die NDS für jedermann zugänglich ins Netz stelle. Nein, hab ich nicht und würd ich auch nicht machen!

Es läuft vermutlich so ab, vermutlich deshalb weil ich nicht dabei bin:
Die Personen sind den Delegierten mehr oder weniger bekannt, und machen dort auf der Mitgliederversammlung Werbung in eigener Sache. Gewählt werden sie von den Delegierten, je nachdem welche Nase/Konzept zusagt.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Merlin schrieb:


> @ Honey   |good:
> Ich habe nur ein verdammtes Problem damit das sich hier im AB alle darüber aufregen und es hier GLEICHZEITIG genau so praktiziert wird ..
> Warum sagt da nicht mal einer was ??
> Warum sagst DU da nicht mal was zu..
> Oder sind hier alle genauso angepasst wie im Verband ??




|kopfkrat

Dafür sollte man in ein Politikforum gehen. Da wird fleissig über Politik diskutiert und hergezogen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



			
				pro-release schrieb:
			
		

> Die Personen sind den Delegierten mehr oder weniger bekannt, und machen dort auf der Mitgliederversammlung Werbung in eigener Sache. Gewählt werden sie von den Delegierten, je nachdem welche Nase/Konzept zusagt.



Sie werden das sicher vorher mit der designierten Präsidentin abgeklärt haben, die eindeutige und glasklare Positionen vertritt laut uns vorliegendem Schreiben.

Laut Schreiben:
 Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Tierschutz ist wichtiger als Angeln, Spaß am Angeln ist kein sinnvoller Grund, Entmündigung der Angler beim zurücksetzen, etc...

Dieser Linie der designierten Präsidentin werden sich die Vizes und Referenten anschliessen (müssen) - sonst werden da ja nicht nur die Angler verarscht, dann verarschen die sich da auch noch gegenseitig..........

Man hat ja vorher wohl zusammen gesprochen und  ausgemacht, welche "Wohltaten" man den Anglern für ihr Geld, dass sie an diese Damen und Herren in den Verbänden abführen müssen, "antun" werden......

Oder??????????


----------



## smithie (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wie sieht's eigentlich aus in Mordor?


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

hab ich was verpaßt? stehen inzwischen mehr kandidaten zur wahl? so mit kandidat und gegenkandidat? so, das eine auswahl nach nase/ konzept möglich wäre? ;-)
wurde die tagesordnung inzwischen um nen werbeblock der kandidaten/"gegenkandidaten" erweitert? |kopfkrat#c


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Was willst du hören, das ich ein seitenlanges Interview mit jedem einzelnen Kandidaten geführt habe, und das wie die NDS für jedermann zugänglich ins Netz stelle. Nein, hab ich nicht und würd ich auch nicht machen!
> 
> Es läuft vermutlich so ab, vermutlich deshalb weil ich nicht dabei bin:
> Die Personen sind den Delegierten mehr oder weniger bekannt, und machen dort auf der Mitgliederversammlung Werbung in eigener Sache. Gewählt werden sie von den Delegierten, je nachdem welche Nase/Konzept zusagt.




Ich würde gerne eine Antwort auf meine Fragen von Dir hören.

Deine Ausführung, alles schön und gut. 
Aber wofür machen se Werbung? Gibt es ein Programm wofür die Delegierten stehn?
Oder: 
"Hey, meine Nase ist schick wähl die?"

Ich will nicht persönlich werden, aber so dumm kann man doch jetzt nicht sein.
Wählst Du bei der Bundestagswahl etc. wer Dir am besten optisch gefällt?
Ich jedenfalls nicht, ich wähle ein Programm welches hinter der Person steht. Also Inhalte!


Ich finde es sehr bedenklich dass Du auf einer einfachen Frage keine Antwort weisst.
Zeigt mir persönlich, es gibt kein Inhalt!. Es gibt ein Programm für die Zukunft.
Du wählst nach Nasen und nicht nach Inhalten.

Es wird sich also nichts ändern. Nichts, gar nichts. 
Wer gut schmiert der gut fährt.

Bitter, echt bitter. Armes Deutschland.


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wie oft haben die Angler in Deutschland gestöhnt, wenn mal wieder was verboten oder eingeschränkt wurde. Und jedes mal, war der Aufschrei erst dann, wenn das Kind im Brunnen war. 

Wo waren dann unsere Vertreter, wozu haben wir Landesverbände, Dachverbände usw. Ich denke nicht um irgend jemand sein Hobby zum Job zu machen. Und wenn es dann so sein sollte, kann man auch des Anglers Interessen vertreten wissen und nicht deren eigene Philosophie.

Das geht jetzt Jahrzehnte so und das hat System finde ich, es müssen wieder richtige Angler an die Basis, die so denken und fühlen wie wir. Und ich hoffe, das dass auch andere erkennen. Es ist genug Geld den Bach runter gegangen.

Und wie ich hier im AB lese, bin ich hier richtig, denn hier wird niedergeschrieben was Angler seit Jahrzehnten denken und fühlen, bis auf Paar Ausnahmen. 

Weiter so ........


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie werden das sicher vorher mit der designierten Präsidentin abgeklärt haben, die eindeutige und glasklare Positionen vertritt laut uns vorliegendem Schreiben.
> 
> Laut Schreiben:
> Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Tierschutz ist wichtiger als Angeln, Spaß am Angeln ist kein sinnvoller Grund, Entmündigung der Angler beim zurücksetzen, etc...
> ...



Was sagt denn Klasing dazu?


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@ leo:

Ja, zb. haben sich fürs Amt Öffentlichkeitsarbeit 2 Kandidaten "beworben".


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> hab ich was verpaßt? stehen inzwischen mehr kandidaten zur wahl? so mit kandidat und gegenkandidat? so, das eine auswahl nach nase/ konzept möglich wäre? ;-)



Nö,  nix verpasst.
Hat doch Präsident Mohnert geschrieben wies abläuft.

Diese gute Vorbereitung der außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung am 15.02.2013 würde ganz fest auf dem Boden demokratischer Grundsätze basieren ...

Alle Fragen wären ausdiskutiert, auch wenns im Ergebnis nicht immer absolute Einigkeit gewesen wäre ..

Das neue Präsidium würde* "nach den im VDSF gewohnten demokratischen Grundsätzen" * gewählt werden......



Diese Drohung sollte man ernst nehmen, da auf der VDSF - Seite veröffentlicht...

;-)))


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Merlin schrieb:


> @ Honey   |good:
> Ich habe nur ein verdammtes Problem damit das sich hier im AB alle darüber aufregen und es hier GLEICHZEITIG genau so praktiziert wird ..
> Warum sagt da nicht mal einer was ??
> Warum sagst DU da nicht mal was zu..
> Oder sind hier alle genauso angepasst wie im Verband ??



Weil es hier eben nicht genauso ist, denn wir maßen uns nicht an, die Geschicke der Angler in Deutschland zu verantworten.
Wir haben jeder für sich eine bestimmte Idee und Vorstellung von einem gemeinsamen Verband.
Die Mehrheit derer, die sich hier an den Diskussionen dazu beteiligen, sieht in dem was da heute entsteht(?) keine oder nur wenig Deckung mit diesen Vorstellungen. Deshalb versuchen wir, die sich in der Sache engagieren, Fakten und Indizien zusammenzutragen und diskutieren diese.
Und wir würden auch Fakten und Indizien akzeptieren und diskutieren, aus denen sich etwas Positives für das derzeit vom VdSF und seinen Landesverbänden inszenierte ableiten ließe, wenn es denn irgendwo solche gäbe.
Es mag vielleicht falsch sein, aus der Tatsache, dass keiner solche zeigt, zu schließen, dass es sie nicht gibt.
Aber wenn das AB von maßgeblich Verantwortlichen im VdSF ständig in die Ecke der destruktiven Hetzer geschoben wird, nur weil wir kritische Punkte veröffentlichen und kritische Fragen stellen, ja wenn es soweit geht, dass man genötigt wird, sich einzig und allein für eine kritische Frage vor Gericht
verantworten zu müssen, dann wird es verdammt schwer, auch nur irgendein Positivum an gewissen Personen in gewissen Funktionärsfunktionen zu finden und darzustellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nicht Offtopic werden, Honeyball, da gehts hier nicht drum im Thread..

Darum gehts, was die Delegierten abstimmen und  entscheiden angesichts der Fakten

*ES WIRD KEINEN EINHEITLICHEN BUNDESVERBAND DAFV GEBEN!*

Der LSFV-NDS wird bei einem so elend zusammengeschusterten DAFV nicht mitmachen.

Auch alle anderen LV in VDSF/DAFV und DAV wurden natürlich informiert und können sich daher nachher nicht auf "nicht wissen" berufen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257096


Dazu dann noch die unsäglichen Briefe von Mohnert: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256878
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256913
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256982
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257064

und Brillowski:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=257659


*Spekulation*:
Ob und was darüberhinaus an Erpressung, Überredung, Versprechungen, Überweisungen etc. getätigt wurde, um weiterhin die stumme, willenlose Abnickdelegiertenhorde im VDSF (abgesehen vom LSFV-NDS) am eigenständigen Denken zu hindern, darüber kann man nur spekulieren.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=220014

Ob sich wieder über 25% für die Vernunft entscheiden werden, oder ob sich dann über 75% vorschreiben lassen von oben, wie sie abzustimmen haben, das wird sich dann zeigen.

Spekulationen über den Wahlausgang sind ja auch durch den Rücktritt von Manfred Braun - auch als Vize im Bund (wurde bis heute noch nicht vom Bundesverband bekannt gegeben, sowenig wie ein Ersatzkandidat) - sicher nicht weniger spannend geworden.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=256926



Laut vorliegendem Schreiben von der designierten Präsidentin ist ja die Linie klar:
Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Tierschutz ist wichtiger als Angeln, Spaß am Angeln ist kein sinnvoller Grund, Entmündigung der Angler beim zurücksetzen, etc...

Dieser Linie der designierten Präsidentin werden sich die Vizes und Referenten anschliessen (müssen) - sonst werden da ja nicht nur die Angler verarscht, dann verarschen die sich da auch noch gegenseitig..........

Man hat ja vorher wohl zusammen gesprochen und ausgemacht, welche "Wohltaten" man den Anglern für ihr Geld, dass sie an diese Damen und Herren in den Verbänden abführen müssen, "antun" werden......

Oder??????????


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Wie oft haben die Angler in Deutschland gestöhnt, wenn mal wieder was verboten oder eingeschränkt wurde. Und jedes mal, war der Aufschrei erst dann, wenn das Kind im Brunnen war.
> 
> Wo waren dann unsere Vertreter, wozu haben wir Landesverbände, Dachverbände usw. Ich denke nicht um irgend jemand sein Hobby zum Job zu machen. Und wenn es dann so sein sollte, kann man auch des Anglers Interessen vertreten wissen und nicht deren eigene Philosophie.
> 
> ...




In SH mussten Angler den Geschäftsführer und Vorstand auf eine Sperrung aufmerksam machen. 2 Jahre nach Begin der Gespräche.
Und dies obwohl ein Geschäftsführer politisch aktiv ist und in Ausschüssen sitzt.

Ich würde mein Geld zurück verlangen.


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne eine Antwort auf meine Fragen von Dir hören.
> 
> Deine Ausführung, alles schön und gut.
> Aber wofür machen se Werbung? Gibt es ein Programm wofür die Delegierten stehn?
> ...



Langsam bin ich es echt leid. Woher nimmst du deine Behauptung das ich nach Nasengefallen wähle? Ich bin kein Delegierter, und bin auch nicht auf der Versammlung. Also wähle ich auch nicht. Und wie der einzelne Delegierte seine Wahl trifft ist ja noch jedem selbst überlassen. 
Wenn eine Partei eine neue Führungsriege wählt, hast du da auch nichts mitzuentscheiden wenn du nicht zu den Entscheidungsträgern gehörst. Und nach welchen Kriterien sie ihre Personen wählen ist auch deren Bier.

Das wars jetzt von mir dazu.


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> In SH mussten Angler den Geschäftsführer und Vorstand auf eine Sperrung aufmerksam machen. 2 Jahre nach Begin der Gespräche.
> Und dies obwohl ein Geschäftsführer politisch aktiv ist und in Ausschüssen sitzt.
> 
> Ich würde mein Geld zurück verlangen.


 
Und was sagt uns das, manche machen ihren Job nicht, egal ob Ehrenamtlich oder nicht. Bei solchen Verfehlungen sollte man abwählen.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



pro-release schrieb:


> Langsam bin ich es echt leid. Woher nimmst du deine Behauptung das ich nach Nasengefallen wähle? Ich bin kein Delegierter, und bin auch nicht auf der Versammlung. Also wähle ich auch nicht. Und wie der einzelne Delegierte seine Wahl trifft ist ja noch jedem selbst überlassen.
> Wenn eine Partei eine neue Führungsriege wählt, hast du da auch nichts mitzuentscheiden wenn du nicht zu den Entscheidungsträgern gehörst. Und nach welchen Kriterien sie ihre Personen wählen ist auch deren Bier.
> 
> Das wars jetzt von mir dazu.




Wenn man der Überzeugung ist, dass es mit den Neuen besser wird etc., dann sollte man dies auch Begründen können.
Ich hätte gerne gewusst woraus Du diese Überzeugung gewonnen hast.

Das hat jetzt absolut nichts damit zu tun ob Du Delegierter bist oder sonst was.

Ich kann gut verstehen, dass Du über meinen Beitrag verärgert bist.
Aber es kommt immer mal der Zeitpunkt wo man sagen muss was Sache ist.
Und dies habe ich getan, weil ich überzeugt davon bin, das Du nur leere Luft erzählst und gar nicht weisst wovon Du redest.


Du bist offensichtlich der Überzeugung das alles besser wird weil...salopp gesagt..Delegierter xyz ..sorry für den sexismus....geile Titten oder nen geilen Arsch hat.
Sorry, aber dieser Klartext musste mal sein.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Es sind bereits knapp 2h um.

Gibt es was zur Lage der Stimmung vor Ort?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Sobald Infos da sind, werden sie eingestellt..

Lasst die Delegierten doch erstmal mauscheln...........


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

...und diesmal gibt's auch keinen Live-bericht aus Schleswig-Holstein 

Wo man dem Michael Kuhr doch sogar vorgeworfen hat, fürs Anglerboard zu spionieren, wundert mich das allerdings auch nicht.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Laut damaligen Protokoll hat er aber ja davon schwadroniert, dass er das getan habe, weil ja der LSFV-SH ein "gläserner Verband"  wäre...

Dann ist er diesmal entweder nicht dabei - oder es ist plötzlich gesplittert das Glas - oder es war halt immer schon nur Milchglas ;-)))




Leute versprochen, sobald ich was erfahre, wirds hier auch öffentlich......


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Was meint ihr?
Wenn das alles solange dauert, spricht das eher für mehr als 25% Vernünftige oder eher für mehr als 75% Abnicker??


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

vielleicht wählen sie jetzt im 30 Minuten Takt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Bööööööööööööse.........
;-))))


----------



## Moringotho (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

sers,

das hab ich mir auch grad gedacht....

ndt Holger aka Mori


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wenn es länger dauert heißt es das sich nicht alle einig sind...das wiederrum läßt hoffen das nicht alles abgenickt wird.


----------



## mathei (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

vielleicht gibt es noch andere themen die erst ( ausführlich demokratisch :c ) besprochen werden müssen.
wo möglich, steigt erst am abend der weisse rauch auf.
ich gehe jetzt erst zu meinem angel-dealer ein wenig angelzeug kaufen. nur nicht zu viel. wer weiß wie lange ich es noch nutzen darf. #c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Oder das durch Durchhalteparolen "alles wird gut, vertrauen, blablabla" die Verweigerer umgestimmt werden? Oder noch Posten vergeben werden müssen...?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> Wenn das alles solange dauert, spricht das eher für mehr als 25% Vernünftige oder eher für mehr als 75% Abnicker??





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In gut 12 Stunden gehts los ;-)))
> 
> Tipps werden noch angenommen..





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Lockern wir die Sache doch mal bisschen auf:
> 
> Ich setze eine Kiste Radeberger auf den nächsten Flop morgen.
> Magst du dagegen halten und wenn ja, gibt es überhaupt 'ne Art Bier bei euch, die als Einsatz mithalten könnte?#h



Noch steht das Angebot von gestern ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Als sparsamer Schwabe wette ich nur, wenn ich weiss, dass ich auch gewinne.....

Hier trau ich mich aber nix vorhersagen.........

Muss ich also weiter mein eigenes Bier trinken bzw. ein Fläschchen Lemberger mal anfangen atmen lassen..


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was meint ihr?
> Wenn das alles solange dauert, spricht das eher für mehr als 25% Vernünftige oder eher für mehr als 75% Abnicker??


 
Ich glaube die Kloppen sich, #6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Kloppen sich, #6


 
Wie geil wäre das denn |supergri? So wie in Georgien im Paralament diese Woche...


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

könnte ja auch sein, dass bei einem Nichtzustandekommen erstmal eine akute Verbandserstversorgung notwendig ist - wer weiss ?


----------



## Dunraven (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



mathei2005 schrieb:


> vielleicht gibt es noch andere themen die erst ( ausführlich demokratisch :c ) besprochen werden müssen.



Das steht ja im Brief an Nds. drin, es gibt nur ein Thema, andere Sachen haben da nichts zu suchen. Und in der VDSF Mitteilung steht dann ja auch das alle offenen Fragen geklärt sind. Von daher ist das ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit das es noch andere Themen gibt die besprochen werden müssen.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Warum das solange dauert?

Kam gerade im Rundfunk: Mehrere Naturschutzverbände haben den Saal gestürmt und gehen auf alle los, die für ein Abknüppelgebot sind.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte ja auch sein, dass bei einem Nichtzustandekommen erstmal eine akute Verbandserstversorgung notwendig ist - wer weiss ?




Jo...Verbandsentsorgung ist in vollem Gange.|supergri


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Mehrere Naturschutzverbände haben den Saal gestürmt



in bayrischen Trachten-Komoran-Kampfanzügen verkleidet


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich habe gerade ne MMS aus Berlin bekommen.



|wavey:

[edit by Admin: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Grafiken, Bilder, etc.]


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Das steht ja im Brief an Nds. drin, es gibt nur ein Thema, andere Sachen haben da nichts zu suchen. Und in der VDSF Mitteilung steht dann ja auch das alle offenen Fragen geklärt sind. Von daher ist das ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit das es noch andere Themen gibt die besprochen werden müssen.|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


Da im VDSF - bis jetzt abgesehen von der Ausnahme LSFV-NDS - eh niemand glaubwürdig ist, wäre es auch kein Wunder, wenn das alles umgeschmissen worden wäre...

So lange wie das dauert, würd mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die am Ende geschlossen in den DAV eintreten würden......

;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Das dauert so lange weil sie die neuen Posten auch gleich mitverteilen!


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade ne MMS aus Berlin bekommen.




Und ???


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Und ???


 

Ja hat thomas oder Honey...wohl gelöscht das Bild was hier gerade noch stand.

Wahr nen Bild von Googel Earth Berlin,da stand:

Psssst! Wir Diktieren!

|wavey:


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So lange wie das dauert, würd mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die am Ende geschlossen in den DAV eintreten würden......
> 
> ;-)))))))))))))


 
Denn würde aber die Frage als Streitpunkt im Raume stehen : Welcher West - Verband dürfe an welchen Gewässerpool der DAV - Verbände ? Nur die die vorher schon die Seite gewechselt haben oder wie ? Beispiel : Bremen zu Mek - Pom und Bayern zu Helgoland ....


----------



## ...andreas.b... (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So lange wie das dauert, würd mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die am Ende geschlossen in den DAV eintreten würden......


Das wäre nicht die schlechteste Lösung! :q


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



...andreas.b... schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht die schlechteste Lösung! :q



Dennoch würde sich nichts ändern.

Die Superhelden haben dann nur die Fassade gewechselt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dennoch würde sich nichts ändern.
> 
> Die Superhelden haben dann nur die Fassade gewechselt.


Eben.

Die Mehrheiten blieben wie Stoof und Mohnert das ja schon schön bemerkten:
Ist doch so zu lesen im VDSF-Protokoll die Aussage von Stoof, dass die den DAV unterbuttern werden - von Mohnert hieß es dazu nur, man solle das nicht so betonen, weil das ja kontraproduktiv wäre..

Aber so mit Übertritt in den DAV könnte man das vielleicht einfacher hinkriegen mit dann neuen Mehrheiten und den alten VDSF-Kamellen, die ja auch von Frau Frau Dr. vertreten werden..

Laut vorliegendem Schreiben von der designierten Präsidentin ist ja die Linie klar:
Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Tierschutz ist wichtiger als Angeln, Spaß am Angeln ist kein sinnvoller Grund, Entmündigung der Angler beim zurücksetzen, etc...

Dieser Linie der designierten Präsidentin werden sich die Vizes und Referenten anschliessen (müssen) - sonst werden da ja nicht nur die Angler verarscht, dann verarschen die sich da auch noch gegenseitig..........

Man hat ja vorher wohl zusammen gesprochen und ausgemacht, welche "Wohltaten" man den Anglern für ihr Geld, dass sie an diese Damen und Herren in den Verbänden abführen müssen, "antun" werden......

Oder??????????


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

wie ist denn der uns unbekannte stand der dinge, was geht da jetzt ab?

oder sind die jetzt im mittagsschläfchen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Einheit ist gescheitert.

Fusion ist durch..

Nur 27 dagegen.

Es wurde geheime Abstimmung beantragt, aber abgelehnt..

Pieper wie von mir vermutet, Vizepräsident..

Frau Dr. wurde gewählt.....


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fusion ist durch..
> 
> Nur 27 dagegen.
> 
> Es wurde geheime Abstimmung beantragt, aber abgelehnt..




die neue form des hammelsprungs


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einheit ist gescheitert.
> 
> Fusion ist durch..
> 
> ...




Du machst Witze.

Alle kein Arsch in der Hose.


----------



## Revilo62 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

... taktisch sehr klug, offene Wahl, genau wie beim DAV
ist eben halt einfacher, sich nach einer geheimen Wahl rauszureden nach dem Motto ... der war`s ich nicht
Der DAV hat`s bei der Probe am 17.11. vorgemacht .. 
Ich such dann schon mal ein alternatives Hobby " FishSIM"
Tight Lines aus Berlin ;+


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Dann werden in kürze das gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen im SH Forum losgehen...

Dumm gelaufen für den Angelsport.


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nadenn : Prost Malzeit Angeln ,das war es denn wohl. warum hab ich erst die Prüfung noch gemacht ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die interessanteste (noch unbestätigte) Meldung für mich:
Bayern wird zuerstmal die Kündigung nicht zurücknehmen, sondern erst sehen, wie der Verband arbeiten anfängt und dann Mitte des Jahres auf einer Mitgliederversammlung entscheiden, ob man diesem Verband dann wirklich ab 2014 beitreten will.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die interessanteste (noch unbestätigte ) Meldung für mich:
> Bayern wird zuerstmal die Kündigung nicht zurücknehmen, sondern erst sehen, wie der Verband arbeiten anfängt und dann Mitte des Jahres auf einer Mitgliederversammlung entscheiden, ob man diesem Verband dann wirklich ab 2014 beitreten will.




Heisst? Wie der Bundesverband Angelverbote etc. durchdrückt?


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

so dann mal den Vispass holen #h

Ich hoffe das jetzt die Trottel wirklich die traurige Quittung erhalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Dann werden in kürze das gegenseitig auf die Schulter klopfen im SH Forum losgehen...



Wieso?

Noch gibts dazu keinen Grund...

Einen einheitlichen Verband gibts nach wie vor nicht (NDS eh raus - Bayern noch nicht drin (seltsame "Koalition" ;-)))) - und jetzt muss dann auch erstmal der DAV am 09.03. die Karten auf den Tisch legen...


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Und jetzt schiesst nächsten Monat der DAV quer...


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einheit ist gescheitert.
> 
> Fusion ist durch..
> 
> ...



#d

Hast du schon mehr Details?
27 von wie vielen eigentlich?
Kann man die 27 zuordnen?
Wer hat die geheime Abstimmung beantragt?


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Demnach könnten die DAV´ler das Ruder noch rumreißen? 
Gibt es dererseits denn schon inoffizielle Meinungen bzgl der Fusion. Gerade in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass der VDSF sie ja vielmehr unterbuttern möchte.


----------



## diez (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Nadenn : Prost Malzeit Angeln ,das war es denn wohl. warum hab ich erst die Prüfung noch gemacht ?



Ist nicht so schlimm.
Schau, ich als Bayer bin quasi schon als Verbrecher zur Welt gekommen. 
Ich musste also nur lernen *zwischen* den Gesetzen und deren Wachteln zu leben :g

Soll ich mal nen Lehrgang ausarbeiten |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die 27 waren die NDSler - 1 Ersatzmann bei denen hats wohl nicht ganz begriffen, die hatten ja 30 Stimmen ..


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Also genau wie erwartet....

Wir werden noch viiiiiiieeeeeel zu berichten haben :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Also genau wie erwartet....



Nö, ein Verband ist noch umgekippt und hat nicht dagegen gestimmt..

Von dem ich das nicht erwartet hätte, was mich aber auch nicht wirklich wundert.


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Aber was solls, lasst *uns* wenigstens Demokratieverständnis zeige und abwarten was da so kommt ,wie sich Frau Dr. einfügt usw. Die Mehrheit hat dort in Berlin gesprochen und ich habe den ganzen Mist jetzt von 1980 zum 2. mal mitgemacht ...
Oh mann, ich kenne da einen Landesverbandspräsidenten, wie hat der über den DAV gewettert - in Grund und Boden hätte der den gewünscht, einschließlich aller Tier und Umweltschützer und jetzt sitzt der mit denen freudestahlend an einem Tisch, klopft sich brüderlicgh auf die Schultern umarmt sich und trinkt Sekt zu Feier des Tages. gegen Natur und Umweltschützer nebst deren Verbände hat er immer noch was, obwohl sein Verband anerkannt wurde. Was es doch für Wendehälse ....|splat:


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

ich hoffe nur das jetzt gnadenlos und ohne wenn und aber die Vorgaben der neuen Präsidentin durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Erstmal abwarten, was der DAV beschliesst.

Noch ist nix klar, außer dass der VDSF eben mit großer Mehrheit abgenickt hat..

Und nachdem NDS weiterhin raus will und Bayern (unbestätigt) zuerstmal die Kündigung aufrechterhalten und einen Mitgliederbeschluss zum Eintrit einholen will, wird das wohl alles noch recht interessant werden.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe nur das jetzt gnadenlos und ohne wenn und aber die Vorgaben der neuen Präsidentin durchgesetzt werden.


 
Das willst Du nicht wirklich, glaube mir! Und hätten sich alle im Voraus mal mit der Meinung und den persönlichen Zielen - auch unter Berücksichtigung der neuen Satzung - von Frau Dr. HK auseinandergesetz wäre die Abstimmung vermutlich anders ausgefallen. Da aber die Verantwortlichen sich stumm stellen und die Abnicker taub und blind erscheinen und so entschieden haben, werden wir alle vermutlich jetzt das ausbaden dürfen oder besser müssen. Ich werde mal schauen wieviele Gefrierschränke ich so in die Garage bekomme und mir noch ein paar größere Kochtöpfe anschaffen. #q

Ob es ein Zeichen ist, dass gerade dunkle graue Wolken vor meinem Bürofenster die Sonne verdecken...?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hat der Pressesprecher aus SH eigentlich Schreibverbot?


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Das willst Du nicht wirklich, glaube mir!


Doch das will ich ! Eine vernünftige Umsetzung sollte dann auch nur unter Aufsicht geschehen. 
1x die Woche Nahrungsangeln für eine Stunde unter Aufsicht !

Meeresfischen nur auf Kutter unter Aufsicht.

Brandungsangeln nur von Molen unter Aufsicht


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das willst Du nicht wirklich, glaube mir! Und hätten sich alle im Voraus mal mit der Meinung und den persönlichen Zielen - auch unter Berücksichtigung der neuen Satzung - von Frau Dr. HK auseinandergesetz wäre die Abstimmung vermutlich anders ausgefallen. Da aber die Verantwortlichen sich stumm stellen und die Abnicker taub und blind erscheinen und so entschieden haben, werden wir alle vermutlich jetzt das ausbaden dürfen oder besser müssen. Ich werde mal schauen wieviele Gefrierschränke ich so in die Garage bekomme und mir noch ein paar größere Kochtöpfe anschaffen. #q
> 
> Ob es ein Zeichen ist, dass gerade dunkle graue Wolken vor meinem Bürofenster die Sonne verdecken...?



Hoffentlich dauert das noch 10-20 Jahre. Denn dann wird der nächste Brain-Drain nach USA starten und ich werde dann auf den Zug aufspringen. Die nächsten paar Jahre hätte ich aber gerne hier noch meine Ruhe. #t


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube dann gibt es die ersten Militanten- Angler in Deutschland !


----------



## sonstwer (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hi!

Ich bin tief betroffen über die Dummheit der Ja-sager!

Mein Gled wird dieser neue Verband nicht bekommen, denn es gibt in und um Berlin noch so einige Verbandsfreie Gewässer.

Als ich allerdings gerade meine Kollegen in einem kleinen Anglerforum über die Ergebnisse informiert habe, ist mir ein ziemlich schlimmer Gedanke gekommen.
Dieser Gedanke betrifft die Finanzierung des baldigen DAFV.

Wenn die den (ex)DAV Gewässerpool zerschlagen, was meint ihr, wie viele Mehrfachmitgliedschaften/Mehrfachzahlungen von Beiträgen dabei rausspringen?

Ich fürchte, damit kann man sogar den Wegfall von NDS und Bayern ausgleichen!

Ein Gedanke, der mir mehr als nur einen Schauer über den Rücken jagt!


Ich kann auch nur hoffen, dß die jetzt alle (negativen) Neuerungen sofort und mit aller Kraft umsetzen werden.
Das könnte die deutschen Angler noch auf die Barrikaden bringen.

Wenn die das aber alles einschleichen, kräht da (leider) kein Hahn nach.

LG,
frank


----------



## diez (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nachdem NDS weiterhin raus will und Bayern (unbestätigt) zuerstmal die Kündigung aufrechterhalten und einen Mitgliederbeschluss zum Eintrit einholen will, wird das wohl alles noch recht interessant werden.



Würd mich ja weg schmeissen vor lachen, wenn dann die 2 einen neuen Verband gründen und die jetzigen Regeln lockern...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Das glaub ich weniger.
Den Niedersachsen gehts um die Sache (was für Angler tun, Verbände als Dienstleister der Angler sehen und nicht als Herrscher), den Bayern wohl eher um die Kohle.
Weil die auch nicht glauben, dass mit den veranschlagten 2 Euro vernünftige Arbeit gemacht werden kann - und mehr zahlen wollen sie halt nicht..


Nun muss ja auch zuerstmal der DAV noch zustimmen (wir planen natürlich noch einige Infos und Veröffentlichungen dazu vorher ;-))...

Und auch egal wie der DAV abstimmen wird:
Fakt ist jetzt nur, dass es dank NDS weiter eine anglerfreundliche Alternative auch bei den Bewirtschafterverbänden geben wird und weiter keine Einheit der Verbände..


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



sonstwer schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich bin tief betroffen über die Dummheit der Ja-sager!
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Frank genau dieselben Gedanken habe ich auch, deshalb verstehe ich den DAV nicht . Wie kann man nur so Blind oder Blauäugig sein. Wenn der Gewässerpool stirbt, bleibt nichts mehr vom DAV übrig. Auch die Fischzucht wird wegfallen, einfach alles was den DAV so wunderbar Angler nah gemacht hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nö, ein Verband ist noch umgekippt und hat nicht dagegen gestimmt..
> 
> Von dem ich das nicht erwartet hätte, was mich aber auch nicht wirklich wundert.



Kann ja nur der Rheinische sein. Charakterlos halt. Hatte ich Dir aber vorausgesagt. 



sonstwer schrieb:


> Dieser Gedanke betrifft die Finanzierung des baldigen DAFV.
> 
> Wenn die den (ex)DAV Gewässerpool zerschlagen, was meint ihr, wie viele Mehrfachmitgliedschaften/Mehrfachzahlungen von Beiträgen dabei rausspringen?



Warum wohl predigen wir schon seit Jahren die erhebliche Gefahr für die Gewässerpools ?

Aber Nein, das ist ja alles nur Schwarzmalerei.

Fakt ist, der neue Verband braucht Kohle, denn finanziell steht das Wasser bis zum Hals.

Die werden recht kurzfristig eine Beitragserhöhung beschließen, die so gering ist dass es möglichst nicht zu Palastrevolution kommt, aber genug Zeit zum überleben sichert, um in Ruhe die Honigtöpfe auszuschlecken. 

Und wo die sind, muss man ja wohl nicht erwähnen.

Aber ich bin fast sicher, dass der DAV denen auch noch den Deckel der Töpfe aufmacht.


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Oder sind Wir es, die nicht das ganze Große dahinter sehen? Sind Wir wirklich so dumm ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Was den DAV und seine Angler erwartet, werden wir ab nächste Woche erarbeiten.

Mit Aussagen der designierten Präsidentin, FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, Aussagen von VDSF-Funktionären zur Fusion und zum DAV und dem sich daraus ergebenden Ausblick im Hinblick auf nicht festgeschriebene angelpolitische Grundsätze des DAV - obwohl das ja mal versprochen (und dann vom aktuellen DAV-Präsidenten/Präsidium gebrochen) wurde.


----------



## Dunraven (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Tja,
die Mehrheit hat entschieden und gut ist. Das der DAV sich anders entscheidet glaube ich nicht. Und wenn die Mehrheit damit gut leben kann wie es sein soll, dann ist das doch ok. So ist Demokratie. Wer diese Meinung nicht teilt kann dann ja andere Wege gehen.

Also mal abwarten wie es weiter geht. Da wird sicher noch einiges passieren und es wird weiterhin spannend bleiben. Evt. raufen sich alle gut zusammen, evt. steigen noch ein paar aus, mal sehen was sich mit all diesen Neuerungen am Ende ergibt und wie lange die Einigkeit hält.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

So ist es, Dunraven ;-)))

Und so geht uns der Stoff nicht aus ;-)))


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich hab die Jungs im SH-Forum mal informiert.

Michael Kuhr scheint ja seinen Laptop vergessen zu haben.


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Fusion- check!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Michael Kuhr scheint ja seinen Laptop vergessen zu haben.



Laut damaligen Protokoll hat er aber ja davon schwadroniert, dass er das getan habe, weil ja der LSFV-SH ein "gläserner Verband" wäre...

Dann ist er diesmal entweder nicht dabei - oder es ist plötzlich gesplittert das Glas - oder es war halt immer schon nur Milchglas ;-)))


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

@ dr. eisenfaust,
oder auch nicht, erst mal muß der dav noch zustimmen. und was danach daraus wird... ... werden viele, viele austritte, kündigungen von pachtverträgen, übertritte zu alternativen usw. zeigen!
nicht zu vergessen sind auch rechtliche prüfungen, die jetzt wohl anstehen werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @ dr. eisenfaust,
> oder auch nicht, erst mal muß der dav noch zustimmen. und was danach daraus wird... ... werden viele, viele austritte, kündigungen von pachtverträgen, übertritte zu alternativen usw. zeigen!
> nicht zu vergessen sind auch rechtliche prüfungen, die jetzt wohl anstehen werden.



Wird gerne übersehen.

Der VDSF hat erst man gesagt : "Ich will"

Ob die Braut auch will, ob der VDSF kann, ob er darf, ist noch völlig offen.


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Hallo Frank genau dieselben Gedanken habe ich auch, deshalb verstehe ich den DAV nicht . Wie kann man nur so Blind oder Blauäugig sein. Wenn der Gewässerpool stirbt, bleibt nichts mehr vom DAV übrig. Auch die Fischzucht wird wegfallen, einfach alles was den DAV so wunderbar Angler nah gemacht hat.



Das ist einfach Unvermögen, so hart wie das klingt.
Ich wünschte mir auch - als nunmehr 35 Jahre dem DAV zugehörig - mehr Sachverstand beim Vorgehen.
Aber Fehlanzeige.
Es nutzt nix nen lieben Angelopa zum Präsidenten machen und rumwurschteln lassen.
Mikulin hat es versäumt einen würdigen Nachfolger heranzuziehen und auch in der zweiten Reihe die Schlüsselpositionen zu besetzen.
Dieses rächt sich nun - leider.

Feierabendgruß


----------



## schuessel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Also ich fang jetzt auf jeden Fall mal das Sparen an. Wenn der/die Gewässerpool(s) zerschlagen und verhöckert werden fällt da vielleicht ja n schönes Stückchen Wasser für mich ab. Als der Rest von der DDR verhöckert wurde war ich nich zu jung um mir eine Fabrik für eine DM zu ergattern.
:vik:

An alle DAvler, die ein bisschen Hirn und einen Hauch von geschichtlichem Wissen haben:
Lasst Euch doch nicht verkacken bzw. lasst Euch nicht so billig kaufen!

An Euch Fuzies auf der Tagung heute:
Respekt, wenigstens bleibt Ihr Euch und Eurer Linie treu.
Weiter so! Vielleicht schafft Ihr es ja sogar irgendwann mal mit einem riesen Skandal aufzufliegen und landet dann endlich mal auf allen Titelblättern.
Vielleicht würden die Angler dann endlich im großen Haifischbecken von Interessengruppen wahrgenommen und ein wenig respektiert.

(und ich bekomm nen schönen See für billig Geld im Ossiland)


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Da ballern die Jahrelang Kohle raus um alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen,und dann ist es doch alles für die Katz gewesen.


Das Geld hätte man besser in Jugendarbeit gesteckt,oder nach Afrika für hungernde Kinder geschickt das hätte wenigsten was gutes gehabt.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



gründler schrieb:


> Da ballern die Jahrelang Kohle raus um alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen,und dann ist es doch alles für die Katz gewesen.
> 
> 
> Das Geld hätte man besser in Jugendarbeit gesteckt,oder nach Afrika für hungernde Kinder geschickt das hätte wenigsten was gutes gehabt.
> ...




Besser ein komfortables Seniorenheim, in das sich die linientreuen Funktionäre hätten zurückziehen können. So mit allem Schicki Micki. Und sogar einer fiktiven Bushaltestelle, an der man auf den nicht kommenden Bus warten kann. 

Mit einer Wendeplatte, extra für die Jungs vom Rheinischen Verband, damit die es beim Richtungswechseln einfacher haben.

Und das hätte man sogar in Chile bauen können.

Ja, das wäre in der Tat eine gute Investition in die Zukunft der Deutschen Angelfischerei gewesen.


----------



## smithie (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Weil die auch nicht glauben, dass mit den veranschlagten 2 Euro  vernünftige Arbeit gemacht werden kann - und mehr zahlen wollen sie halt  nicht..


Bzw. mit den 2 € pro bayr. Mitglied kann man auch selbst ein Büro in Brüssel beziehen.


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



schuessel schrieb:


> Also ich fang jetzt auf jeden Fall mal das Sparen an. Wenn der/die Gewässerpool(s) zerschlagen und verhöckert werden fällt da vielleicht ja n schönes Stückchen Wasser für mich ab. Als der Rest von der DDR verhöckert wurde war ich nich zu jung um mir eine Fabrik für eine DM zu ergattern.
> :vik:
> 
> (und ich bekomm nen schönen See für billig Geld im Ossiland)


 

Da glaubst du doch selber nicht dran, soviel kannst du gar nicht sparen - ich kann mir vorstellen, da sitzen ganz andere Summen und Investoren in ihren Startlöchern, mit Erlaubnisscheinen an schönen Gewässern ist auch Geld zumachen. Da stellen wir einen Maze oder eine Babs hin, drücken denen Angelgeschirr vom Fahrradteilehersteller und Co. ( die zahlen dafür ) in die Hand und ganz Anglerdeutschland kommt und kauft Karten ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> ich kann mir vorstellen, da sitzen ganz andere Summen und Investoren in ihren Startlöchern, mit Erlaubnisscheinen an schönen Gewässern ist auch Geld



Und weil Frau Dr. ja wohl will, dass jeder Fisch abgeknüppelt wird, verdienen die Züchter auch noch viel Kohle - das muss ja wieder aufgefüllt werden..

So gesehen ist das doch erstklassige Wirtschaftsförderung ;-)))))

Ich weiss gar nicht, warum ihr so jammert ;-)).


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Davon ab:
Ob die jetzt mit neuer Präsidentin und den erwählten (von gewählt zu schreiben, da verkrampf ich etwas) Vizes und Referenten endlich anfangen, an einem gemeinsamen Haushalt zu arbeiten (also erstmal Ziele festlegen, überlegen wie viel Geld für welches Ziel ausgegeben wird etc.), oder ob die erst mal warten, wie der DAV abstimmen wird??


----------



## schuessel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Da glaubst du doch selber nicht dran, soviel kannst du gar nicht sparen - ich kann mir vorstellen, da sitzen ganz andere Summen und Investoren in ihren Startlöchern, mit Erlaubnisscheinen an schönen Gewässern ist auch Geld zumachen. Da stellen wir einen Maze oder eine Babs hin, drücken denen Angelgeschirr vom Fahrradteilehersteller und Co. ( die zahlen dafür ) in die Hand und ganz Anglerdeutschland kommt und kauft Karten ....




Sicher sitzen da einige in den Startlöchern, deshalb ist die Fusion ja so dringend. Aber da drüben hats sooo viel Wasser.
Außerdem bin ich nicht nur Optimist, sondern auch bescheiden. Mir tuts auch was kleines am Arsch der Welt. Am besten da wo niemand hin will, dann hab ich wenigstens meine Ruhe.


----------



## Dok (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und weil Frau Dr.



ich finde es immer wieder erschreckend das man es in der Politik und in Verbänden normal findet, Menschen mit Dingen zu betrauen von denen Sie keine Ahnung haben und ihnen jeder fachliche Qualifikation fehlt.

Und dann wird sich gewundert das dabei nicht vernünftiges bei raus kommt...


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Thomas,



> Und weil Frau Dr. ja wohl will, dass jeder Fisch abgeknüppelt wird,  verdienen die Züchter auch noch viel Kohle - das muss ja wieder  aufgefüllt werden..


Naja... die Frage ist ja, ob das wöchentliche Nahrungsangeln überhaupt auf Satzfische dann noch erlaubt ist !

Ich denke es müsste geprüft werden, ob die Fische für den Nahrungserwerb nicht bei einer Ausgabestelle im Verein abgeholt werden müssten. Warum sollte man die Fische ins Wasser schmeissen - wenn man sie dann zum Nahrungserwerb wieder rausholen muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> ich finde es immer wieder erschreckend das man es in der Politik und in Verbänden normal findet, Menschen mit Dingen zu betrauen von denen Sie keine Ahnung haben und ihnen jeder fachliche Qualifikation fehlt.



Frau Dr. hält ja auch den DFV laut Schreiben für einen reinen Berufsfischerverband - dass ihr Verband (der in DAFV umbenannte VDSF) da zusammen mit dem DAV nicht nur Mitglied ist, sondern auch gegenüber den Berufsfischern die Mehrheit hat, hat sie wohl noch nicht mitgekriegt..

Vielleicht hält sie aber ja Angler auch für Berufsfischer und will deshalb, dass alles abgeknüppelt wird - so wie in der EU jetzt mal das Rückwurfverbot (Discardverbot)  für Berufsfischer beschlossen wurde..

Kann mans wissen?? 

Kompetent halt ;-))

Ob sie weiss, dass sie auch dafür Beiträge aus ihrem Haushalt zahlen muss? 
Alleine der VDSF bisher über 50.000 Euro/Jahr..


----------



## The_Duke (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Mal ganz ehrlich...ich werde irgendwie froh sein, wenn die Kuh irgendwann und irgendwie vom Eis sein wird...
Diese gebetsmühlenartige Stimmungsmache nervt wirklich, auch wenn sie in die richtige Richtung geht.#q
Man liest einen Thread durch...dann noch einen usw. und irgendwann winkt man nur noch ab, wenn man "Fusion" liest.
Ich habe irgendwo mal einen schönen Satz gelesen, dariN kam folgende Pasasage vor:
Demobilisierung der Zielgruppe durch Informationseskalation

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Naja... die Frage ist ja, ob das wöchentliche Nahrungsangeln überhaupt auf Satzfische dann noch erlaubt ist !
> 
> Ich denke es müsste geprüft werden, ob die Fische für den Nahrungserwerb nicht bei einer Ausgabestelle im Verein abgeholt werden müssten. Warum sollte man die Fische ins Wasser schmeissen - wenn man sie dann zum Nahrungserwerb wieder rausholen muss.


 
Dafür haben wir ja das TSG und das ist ja wichtiger als Angeln.


Ach wat bin ich froh das ich Gewässer gekauft habe.

|wavey:


----------



## Dr.Eisenfaust (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*

Heute ist es geschnen! Die Fusion findet statt!


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Dafür haben wir ja das TSG und das ist ja wichtiger als Angeln.


Ich würde ja versuchen den anglerischen Zugang per Gesetz unorganisierten Anglern zu untersagen. Schon würde die Beitragskasse klingeln.

Da ja kein Angler die Umsicht zur Hege haben darf - müsste das ein konsequenter Schritt sein.


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die ersten Massnahmen sind schon umgesetzt......

60 Liter Kühlbox bestellt, morgen wird noch ein Zweit-Totschläger gedrechselt (man will ja nicht in Versuchung kommen,falls einer ins Wasser fällt), nächste Woche werde ich meine Stippen sicherheitshalber nach Luxemburg schaffen, bevor ihnen hier die Konfiszierung droht, und ab sofort wird alles abgeschlagen, was Maß und keine Schonzeit hat, lass Nachbars Katze doch an Herzverfettung verrecken, wayne juckts......

Braucht noch jemand Schonhaken ?????

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal im benachbarten Ausland......


tight lines
Tom


----------



## Mikesch (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich...ich werde irgendwie froh sein, wenn die Kuh irgendwann und irgendwie vom Eis sein wird...
> Diese gebetsmühlenartige Stimmungsmache nervt wirklich, auch wenn sie in die richtige Richtung geht.#q
> Man liest einen Thread durch...dann noch einen usw. und irgendwann winkt man nur noch ab, wenn man "Fusion" liest.
> Ich habe irgendwo mal einen schönen Satz gelesen, dariN kam folgende Pasasage vor:
> ...


Danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Der VDSF ist schnell gewesen diesmal:
http://www.vdsf.de/media/fusion-vdsf-dav2013-2.html
Kommentar zu dem in meinen Augen realitätsverleugnenden und verlogenen XXXXXXX  verkneif ich mir...

Dr. Thomas Günther war auch schnell:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258439
Und das ist ein wirklich lesenswerter Kommentar......


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Naja... die Frage ist ja, ob das wöchentliche Nahrungsangeln überhaupt auf Satzfische dann noch erlaubt ist !
> 
> Ich denke es müsste geprüft werden, ob die Fische für den Nahrungserwerb nicht bei einer Ausgabestelle im Verein abgeholt werden müssten. Warum sollte man die Fische ins Wasser schmeissen - wenn man sie dann zum Nahrungserwerb wieder rausholen muss.


 
:vik: und damit förderungen und subventionen gar nicht an die falschen gehen, gibts den fisch schon fertig verarbeitet, damit gar nicht auf die idee gekommen wird, den fisch an frischer luft zu grillen oder zu räuchern. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Bayern war auch schnell:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/aktuelles-presse/

Berichten aber falsch, wenngleich sie diesmal wenigstens den Namen von Frau Dr. richtig geschrieben haben.

Denn die wurde nicht einstimmig gewählt.

Der LSFV-NDS hat sich bei allen Personalabstimmungen enthalten - Frau Dr.  wurde also nur ohne Gegenstimme, nicht aber von allen Delegierten gewählt, wie da vorgegaukelt wird..


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> :vik:  und damit förderungen und subventionen gar nicht an die falschen gehen,  gibts den fisch schon fertig verarbeitet, damit gar nicht auf die idee  gekommen wird, den fisch an frischer luft zu grillen oder zu räuchern.  ;-)



Klar doch .... was meinste was da jetzt alles gentechnisch optimiert gehen wird !


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> :vik: und damit förderungen und subventionen gar nicht an die falschen gehen, gibts den fisch schon fertig verarbeitet, damit gar nicht auf die idee gekommen wird, den fisch an frischer luft zu grillen oder zu räuchern. ;-)


 

Im Krieg gab es da so farbige Karten für.

Können wir doch wieder einführen,pro 2€ Beitrag 10 Karten.

Gelbe für Raubfische,und grüne für Friedfische und rote für belastete...


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die weiteren Abnicker vermelden auch Vollzug:
http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-asv-aktuell/239-vdsf-dav-fusion.html
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/fusion_geschafft.php


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



The_Duke schrieb:


> Mal ganz ehrlich...ich werde irgendwie froh sein, wenn die Kuh irgendwann und irgendwie vom Eis sein wird... oder eher einbricht und absäuft. Und alle werde sagen, "ups, wir sind nicht schuld, dass das Eis so dünn war".
> Diese gebetsmühlenartige Stimmungsmache nervt wirklich, auch wenn sie in die richtige Richtung geht. ...


Viel mehr werden dich jedoch die kommenden Ver- & Gebote nerven.

Eine solche Informationsverweigerung mag verständlich sein, erst recht, weil Angeln Freizeit, Abschalten von Alltagsscheixxe, etc. ist.
Wenn ein Schaf jedoch vorm Messer des Schlächters steht, wirde es sich wünschen, dass ihm jemand zuvor gesagt hätte, dass es lesen & verstehen hätte lernen können, um nicht blökend am Schild 'Schlachthaus-Eingang' einfach weiter zu laufen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Einen sinngemäßen O-Ton der designierten Präsidentin, dem FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zum Abschluss der Veranstaltung möchte ich nicht vorenthalten:
"Man muss was tun für die organisierten Angler und nicht für jeden, der mal eine Angel in der Hand gehalten hat und sich dann Angler nennt"


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich frag jetzt mal für alle/andere mit (mail,Pn).

Muss NDS sich dann an die Vorgaben halten die der neue Verband dann stellt???

Also sprich zb: Ab sofort wird alles Deutschlandweit geknüppelt was Maß hat und nicht geschont...usw.

Hat NDS sich diesem auch zu unterwerfen???


Soweit ich Info bin = Nein.
Aber was heißt das heute schon.



#h


----------



## Dok (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Das böse Erwachen wird auch für die, die es nicht geblickt haben noch kommen. Und dann wird das Geschrei groß sein.

Leider kenne ich das auch aus Vereinen nur zu gut, da werden Leute auf Posten gehoben die nicht gerne selbst denken (oder es nicht wollen/können) und die finden dann alles gut, was der Vorsetzende sagt das sie gut finden sollen.

Die meisten würden ohne zu Fragen das gesamte Wasser aus Ihren Teichen  schöpfen und sich dann am Ende wundern das der Teich verschwunden ist...


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die weiteren Abnicker vermelden auch Vollzug:
> http://www.lav-mv.de/mitteilungen.php
> http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/27-asv-aktuell/239-vdsf-dav-fusion.html
> http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/fusion_geschafft.php


 
Man beachte bei westfalen - Lippe den Satz : Über die *möglichen Änderungen* was ihre Angelei betrifft, werden wir umfassend beizeiten informieren ....
Nachtigal ich höhr Dir trapsen ....


----------



## xmxrrxr (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

UIIIII Klasse  Ein GROSSER Verband !

Ich hoffe dass der GROSSE Verband uns KLEINEN Anglern in Baden Württemberg auch gleich mal praktisch hilft ..... siehe den Thread "Nachtangelverbot" im Bereich PLZ 6
Aber natürlich darf auch jeder Angler und auch jeder Nichtangler uns dabei unterstützen ....

@Mods
Ist zwar etwas Off Topic aber den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen..... schon gar nicht bei deeeem Traffic den der Thread heute hatte


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Dok schrieb:


> Das böse Erwachen wird auch für die, die es nicht geblickt haben noch kommen. Und dann wird das Geschrei groß sein.
> 
> Leider kenne ich das auch aus Vereinen nur zu gut, da werden Leute auf Posten gehoben die nicht gerne selbst denken (oder es nicht wollen/können) und die finden dann alles gut, was der Vorsetzende sagt das sie gut finden sollen.
> 
> Die meisten würden ohne zu Fragen das gesamte Wasser aus Ihren Teichen  schöpfen und sich dann am Ende wundern das der Teich verschwunden ist...



Die meisten haben ein Alter erreicht wo sie das nicht mehr interessiert.
Da wird solch ein Amt nur übernommen damit die Heimatgefühle bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



mirror schrieb:


> UIIIII Klasse  Ein GROSSER Verband !
> 
> Ich hoffe dass der GROSSE Verband uns KLEINEN Anglern in Baden Württemberg auch gleich mal praktisch hilft ..... siehe den Thread "Nachtangelverbot" im Bereich PLZ 6
> Aber natürlich darf auch jeder Angler und auch jeder Nichtangler uns dabei unterstützen ....
> ...



Aber sicher werden die euch helfen. Und zwar euren Verband. 
|supergri

Nachtangelverbot wird ausgeweitet.


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einen sinngemäßen O-Ton der designierten Präsidentin, dem FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zum Abschluss der Veranstaltung möchte ich nicht vorenthalten:
> "Man muss was tun für die organisierten Angler und nicht für jeden, der mal eine Angel in der Hand gehalten hat und sich dann Angler nennt"


 


gründler schrieb:


> Ich frag jetzt mal für alle/andere mit (mail,Pn).
> 
> Muss NDS sich dann an die Vorgaben halten die der neue Verband dann stellt???
> 
> ...


 
Demnach sind die Bremer Stockangler alles Menschen 2. Klasse die es nicht verdienen, eine Angel in die Hand zunehmen - dass war aber auch schon immer die Denkweise des dazugehörigen Landesverbandes.
Mal sehen ob sich das Land Bremen unterwirft ....


----------



## xmxrrxr (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber sicher werden die euch helfen. Und zwar euren Verband.
> |supergri
> 
> Nachtangelverbot wird ausgeweitet.



Na DU machst mir Spaß |kopfkrat

So sollte es nicht ausgehen, aber... vielleicht.. ja...  

Sehen wirs positiv, dann können wir nachts schön zu hause bleiben und müssen nicht frieren :m

Genau deshalb gibt es ja auch meine Online-Petition unter 

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...enden-nachtangelverbots-in-baden-wuerttemberg


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Naja, morgen gibt es erst mal eine fette Mail an alle FDP-Oberen.

Dann eine, noch fettere, an den Rheinischen Verband.

Und natürlich an den VDSF, als Reaktion auf das Pamphlet auf deren HP.

Ist auch nicht so sehr viel mehr zusätzliche Arbeit, als hier zu posten. 

Obwohl, wenn nur ich schreibe ist die Wirkung gleich null.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einen sinngemäßen O-Ton der designierten Präsidentin, dem FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zum Abschluss der Veranstaltung möchte ich nicht vorenthalten:
> "Man muss was tun für die organisierten Angler und nicht für jeden, der mal eine Angel in der Hand gehalten hat und sich dann Angler nennt"


*Ach du scheixxe!
Das fängt ja nahezu schlimmer an, als es aufhörte.*
#d


----------



## xmxrrxr (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Alles andere kann... und wird ggf...strafrechtlich verfolgt...:m

Oder wer kann da ruhig bleiben


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *Ach du scheixxe!*
> *Das fängt ja nahezu schlimmer an, als es aufhörte.*
> #d


 
Ich hab das eben einmal auf den Bremer Regionaltrööd hier verlinkt, da werden sich 100 % die "Parteilosen" Bremer Stockangler freuen. Man beachte : ca, 3000 organisierte und ca. 15000 "Stockangler". Der LFV Bremen wird im Geld schwimmen - die Lehrgangseinnahmen werden Sprudeln ....


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Einen sinngemäßen O-Ton der designierten Präsidentin, dem FDP-Mitglied Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zum Abschluss der Veranstaltung möchte ich nicht vorenthalten:
> "Man muss was tun für die organisierten Angler und nicht für jeden, der mal eine Angel in der Hand gehalten hat und sich dann Angler nennt"


 
:mjo so geht's los ! Aber warten wir mal die Wahlen ab, ob es danach noch ne FDP gibt. Auch Jederman mit mal ner Angel in der Hand ist Wähler. Ich hoffe die FDP schreibt sich den Spruch auf die Fahne.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Naja, so unrecht hat die Dame damit ja nicht.
Nicht jeder 1x im Urlaub Wurmbader ist nicht der Angler der sich im verband angesprochen fühlen sollte.
Dennoch unglücklich ausgedrückt, oder einfach ********.


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Über die FDP Klientelpolitik hab ich mich schon immer aufgeregt. Von daher ist HK nur konsequent. Das wird unschön enden!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Und nachdem NDS weiterhin raus will und Bayern (unbestätigt) zuerstmal die Kündigung aufrechterhalten und einen Mitgliederbeschluss zum Eintrit einholen will, wird das wohl alles noch recht interessant werden.


Dazu folgende Erweiterung:
Bayern will angeblich erst auf der HV im Jahr 2014 entscheiden, ob sie in den DAFV eintreten wollen - die Kündigung bleibt bestehen..


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, so unrecht hat die Dame damit ja nicht.
> Nicht jeder 1x im Urlaub Wurmbader ist nicht der Angler der sich im verband angesprochen fühlen sollte.
> Dennoch unglücklich ausgedrückt, oder einfach ********.


 
Einmal im Urlaub Wurmbaden dafür ist auch kein Fischereischein nötig, beziehungsweise wie sollten solche Leute auch hier zum Genuss der Vorzüge des VDSF kommen, wo es ja noch nicht mal den langjährigen Anglern Deutschlands zu gute kommt ? Oder wer weis wofür die Beiträge sind?


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu folgende Erweiterung:
> Bayern will angeblich erst auf der HV im Jahr 2014 entscheiden, ob sie in den DAFV eintreten wollen - die Kündigung bleibt bestehen..



Aber pro Fusion stimmen?
Was für eine Logik.


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Einmal im Urlaub Wurmbaden dafür ist auch kein Fischereischein nötig, beziehungsweise wie sollten solchen Leute auch hier zum Genuss der Vorzüge des VDSF kommen, wo es ja noch nicht mal den langjährigen Anglern Deutschlands zu gute kommt ?



Der VDSF ist ja auch kein Anglerverband. 
Er ist zwar ein Verband der von Anglern gegründet wurde, hat aber nie wirklich Anglerinteresse vertreten.  

Ich denke aber Du weisst was ich mit den Wurmbadern meinte.
Net jeder der nen Shopper fährt ist nen Rocker.

Na ok, dummes Beispiel.


----------



## sonstwer (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



cyprinusbarbus schrieb:


> Braucht noch jemand Schonhaken ?????
> 
> Vielleicht sieht man sich mal im benachbarten Ausland......
> 
> ...




Du hast Schonhaken?
Abzugeben? 
Hätte echt Interesse daran, schon um mich nicht von dem neuen Verband unterbuttern zu lassen.
Was ich wieder schwimmen lasse, hat entweder Untermaß oder ist gerade oder ganzjährig geschützt! 
Soll mir mal einer das Gegenteil beweisen!

Und in Kanada, z.B., sind Schonhaken Pflicht!

Ernsthaft, wenn du welche abzugeben hast, wäre ich für ne PN dankbar!

Ich werde jedenfalls so weitermachen, wie bisher.
Scheixx auf den DAFV, angeln geht auch ohne solchen Bürokratismus!
Und das auch noch mindestens so waidgerecht, wie die Pappnasen das von uns fordern!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Ausland.
So long,
frank


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ein Zeichen der Resignation ist,
sich nach Alternativen umzuschauen...

Nur sollten diese Alternativen nicht zum Ziel haben, im Ausland zu angeln.

Denn genau das stützt dieses System und die Pfeifen können  weiterwurschteln.

Wann wacht ihr endlich auf?

Abendgruß


----------



## sonstwer (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hi!

Ich habe nicht geschrieben, daß ich mich nach der Decke strecken werde.
Ich habe geschrieben, daß ich so weiter machen werde, wie bisher.

Und ich werde mich auch Ralle anschließen und "denen da oben" meine Meinung geigen, auch wenn es sie nicht interessieren wird.

Trotzdem!

Ich habe aber bisher gelegentlich im Ausland geangelt und werde das auch weiterhin tun. 
Nur werde ich da wohl in Zukunft ein paar mehr deutsche als Angelnachbarn haben. 


LG,
frank

p.s.: Warum wohl habe ich Interesse an den Schonhaken angemeldet?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Naja, morgen gibt es erst mal eine fette Mail an alle FDP-Oberen.


 
Das habe ich bereits vor einer Woche getan . Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich in einem persönlichem Schreiben von Frau Dr. HK mir vorhalten lassen musste, dass sie trotz mehrerer tausend Bürgeranfragen "so eine Verhalten noch nicht erlebt hätte". Dabei habe ich nur das Demokratieverständnis von Bundestagsabgeordneten der FDP hinterfragt..."Wählen bis das Ergebnis passt".

Aber wer in einem Satz etwas von Tierschutz und einen vernünftigen Grund für das Töten wie die Nutzung als Nahrungsmittel schreibt und den darauffolgenden Satz mit dem Komoranmanagement und dessen gezielte Bestandsreduzierung beginnt, dem traue ich nicht. Der ist anscheinend schon lange in der Politik- und passt somit in die Verbandslandschaft von uns Anglern...


----------



## leopard_afrika (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

mal ne frage an die rechtsgelehrten. müssen länder und kommunen eigentlich den neuen verband und seine vereine als "rechtsnachfolger" akzeptieren? müssen vereine eine mitgliedschaft in einem "fusionierten" verband mit einer wohl ja dann vollkommen anderen satzung explizit einzeln bestätigen? 
gelten pachtverträge mit vereinen noch, wenn diese einer neuen verbandsordnung/ - satzung unterworfen werden?


----------



## Dok (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die rechtsgelehrten. müssen länder und kommunen eigentlich den neuen verband und seine vereine als "rechtsnachfolger" akzeptieren? müssen vereine eine mitgliedschaft in einem "fusionierten" verband mit einer wohl ja dann vollkommen anderen satzung explizit einzeln bestätigen?
> gelten pachtverträge mit vereinen noch, wenn diese einer neuen verbandsordnung/ - satzung unterworfen werden?



.... mich würde es nicht wundern, wenn man sich darüber noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht hätte.....


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Naja, so unrecht hat die Dame damit ja nicht.
> Nicht jeder 1x im Urlaub Wurmbader ist nicht der Angler der sich im verband angesprochen fühlen sollte....


Ein Denkfehler, der auch vom VDSF schon immer begangen wurde.
Einerseits wurde die Zahl der Angler hochgefaket, weil wenn 1 Person in 2 angeschl. Vereinen Mitglied war, wurde er als 2 Personen gezählt.
Dann wurde immer gegenüber Nichtorganisierten gesagt, dass man nur die Interessen der Organisierten vertritt.
In der Außendarstellung (s. Mohnerts letztes Schreiben) wird aber auf die Pauke gehauen, was man nicht alles auch für Nichtorganisierte tut.

Anstatt aber als ein Bundesverband für alle Angler offen zu sein, gegenüber Bund & EU als Vertreter für Ü4Mio. Angler auftreten zu können, spielt man o.g. kleinen Spiele.



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> mal ne frage an die rechtsgelehrten. müssen länder und kommunen eigentlich den neuen verband und seine vereine als "rechtsnachfolger" akzeptieren? müssen vereine eine mitgliedschaft in einem "fusionierten" verband mit einer wohl ja dann vollkommen anderen satzung explizit einzeln bestätigen?
> gelten pachtverträge mit vereinen noch, wenn diese einer neuen verbandsordnung/ - satzung unterworfen werden?


Ja, Vereine sind eigenständige juristische Personen. Es spielt vertragsrechtlich keine Rolle, ob sie keinem, einem, fünf oder ständig wechselnden Verbänden angeschlossen sind.

Gegenüber Land & Kommune ist ein Verband nur einer von vielen Lobbyisten, also kein Partner auf Augenhöhe.

Pachtgewässer, die z.B. einzelne Landesverbände haben, sind von einer Bund-Fusion nicht betroffen, weil der einzelne Landesverband der Vertragspartner ist.
Einen Bundesverband braucht niemand wirklich zwindend...

Der Pool des DAV allerdings ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## ha.jo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Pachtgewässer, die z.B. einzelne Landesverbände haben, sind von einer  Bund-Fusion nicht betroffen, weil der einzelne Landesverband der  Vertragspartner ist.



Richtig.



> Einen Bundesverband braucht niemand wirklich zwindend...



Auch Richtig.



> Der Pool des DAV allerdings ist eine ganz andere Sache.



Versteh ich nicht?;+
Der Gewässerpool ist lediglich eine Vereinbarung unter Fischereirechteinhabern.
Meines Wissens hatte weder der DAV noch der VDSF jemals einen Einfluss auf diese vertraglichen Regelungen.
Geht auch nicht da kein Vertragspartner.

hajo


----------



## schuessel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Pool des DAV allerdings ist eine ganz andere Sache.



Wollt mir das grad mal auf deren Hompage anschaun wieviel Wasser das eigentlich ist und wie das geregelt ist.
Dabei mußte ich festellen, daß, bei Sucheingabe DAV, der DAV bei google erst auf der zweiten Seite steht, weit hinter der deutschen Aktuarvereinigung. Ich mußte erstmal schaun was, das überhaupt ist, ein Aktuar. 
Da sieht man mal wieder, welche Bedeutung das Angeln in Deutschland hat.
Aber bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit...für einige DAV-Landesverbände gibts nichtmal ne homepage.
Mal schaun, ab wann auf dafv.de was zu finden sein wird.


----------



## mathei (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die interessanteste (noch unbestätigte) Meldung für mich:
> Bayern wird zuerstmal die Kündigung nicht zurücknehmen, sondern erst sehen, wie der Verband arbeiten anfängt und dann Mitte des Jahres auf einer Mitgliederversammlung entscheiden, ob man diesem Verband dann wirklich ab 2014 beitreten will.


 
sorry aber jetzt steh ich auf dem schlauch.
gekündigt ok. 
jetzt ja gesagt ok
ist der neue verband nicht mit wirkung 2013 ?
2014 beitreten ?
was sind sie jetzt ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> sorry aber jetzt steh ich auf dem schlauch.
> gekündigt ok.
> jetzt ja gesagt ok
> ist der neue verband nicht mit wirkung 2013 ?
> ...



Noch drin die Bayern bis 31.12. 2013 - dann raus (Kündigungsfrist), weil sie die Kündigung nicht zurücknehmen wollen.

Dann müssen sie im April 2014 (normalerweise HV-Termin bei denen) erst drüber abstimmen, ob sie dann diesem DAFV wirklich (noch) beitreten wollen. Soll woh vor allem von den Finanzen abhängig gemacht werden.

NDS ist ja auf jeden Fall zum 1.1. 2014 aus.

Sollten die Bayern dann einsehen, dass ein solcher DAFV nix bringt, wäre das mit NDS zusammen schon ein Viertel der organisierten Vereine....


Angeblich hörte man den Chef des Rheinischen auch sagen bei Diskussionen um die Finanzierung (nach der Abstimmung, ungefragt, als Zwischenruf in die disktutierende Runde), dass der DAFV noch mit weiteren 100.000 Euro weniger rechnen soll (wäre der Beitrag des Rheinischen an Hand Mitgliederzahl).  Wäre auf Grund Kündigungsfrist dann  aber erst zum 1.1. 2015..

Warum die dann dafür gestimmt haben - scheint ein richtiges Chaos zu sein und entweder ohne Rückrat oder ohne Verstand da im Rheinischen.....

Aber damit wären dann schon ca. 280.000 Zahler nicht mehr dabei im DAFV.........

Natürlich alles nur, wenn der DAV am 09.03. zustimmt.

Akzeptieren soll und muss man aber selbstverständlich, dass die Merhzahl der im VDSF organisierten Angler  dies alles so will und deswegen die Delegierten so abstimmen ließen..


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich habs gewußt , *die Dunkle Seite* *der Macht ist da  und sie ist Gelb*...
Nun scheint also der Spruch seine Bedeutung zu bekommen.
Ritze Ratze Rotze ,Finger in der Fahradkette...


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



schuessel schrieb:


> Wollt mir das grad mal auf deren Hompage anschaun wieviel Wasser das eigentlich ist und wie das geregelt ist.
> Dabei mußte ich festellen, daß, bei Sucheingabe DAV, der DAV bei google erst auf der zweiten Seite steht, weit hinter der deutschen Aktuarvereinigung. Ich mußte erstmal schaun was, das überhaupt ist, ein Aktuar.
> Da sieht man mal wieder, welche Bedeutung das Angeln in Deutschland hat.
> Aber bei der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit...für einige DAV-Landesverbände gibts nichtmal ne homepage.
> Mal schaun, ab wann auf dafv.de was zu finden sein wird.



Eine Auswahl:

http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/
http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/
http://www.landesanglerverband-berlin.de/
http://www.lavt.de/
http://www.anglertreff-thueringen.de/
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.html?lav.html
http://www.lav-mv.de/
http://www.anglerverband-niedersachsen.de/

Eine Übersicht:

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=19&Itemid=11

Du willst die Ossi-Teiche pachten und findest noch nicht mal die Verantwortlichen....  :q


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

So, nachdem ich jetzt eine Runde durch die Pampa gelaufen bin und eine stressreiche Arbeitswoche hinter mir gelassen habe, kann ich ein wenig klarer denken.

Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, wie ich das Gesamtpaket "Fusionsversuch" bewerten soll. Ich weiß aber, dass mich - als ich die Pressemitteilung des VDSF gelesen habe - ein komisches Gefühl überkam. Ich kann dieses Gefühl schlecht in Worte fassen, aber das Wort "Ekel" trifft es am ehesten!

Ich fühlte mich beschämt, wie man in einer solch verantwortlichen Position so eine Pressemitteilung verfassen und dann auch noch veröffentlichen kann. Wie kann man die Tatsachen so verdrehen? Es muss doch jedem bei klarem Verstand auffallen - auch im Freudentaumel vor Fusionsglück - das man den Verantwortlichen dort nicht trauen darf. Es wird die gesamte Öffentlichkeit in meinen Augen ganz offensichtlich gezielt falsch informiert! Auch wenn es rechtlich einwandfrei ist, werden wichtige Aspekte unter den Tisch gekehrt.

Ich fühlte mich beim Lesen beschämt, da ich ja eigentlich einer von denen bin, ja einer der "die da oben" durch seine Hände Arbeit verdientes Geld unterstützt, sogar bezahlt und denen erst das pralle Leben ermöglicht. 

Mit Liebesentzug habe ich denen schon vor ein paar Monaten gedroht, mit der Umsetzung vor ein paar Wochen begonnen. Ich habe lange für mich überlegt was ich tun werde. Ich habe meine Kündigung an meinen Verein verfasst, doch dann - obwohl bereits frankiert auf dem Beifahrersitz im Auto liegend - nicht vollzogen. Warum? Weil ich nicht kampflos das Feld räumen möchte. Nein, wenn alle Kritiker jetzt den Kopf einziehen haben die "Möchtegernverbandsangelhobbyretter" gewonnen. Das darf nicht passieren. Die sitzen jetzt in Berlin bei einem gutem Essen, trinken Bier auf unsere Kosten und übernachten in einem 4 Sterne Hotel für 150.- Euro die Nacht und feiern diesen "Erfolg". 

Was haben die eigentlich zu feiern? Nichts! Es ist noch keine Fusion zustande gekommen und ich sehe den DAV noch nicht mit der ausreichenden Stimmenzahl pro Fusion entscheiden! Wir warten mal, was noch alles bis zum 09.03.2013 so passiert...Ich habe da eine leichte Vorahnung und glaube das wird noch ganz interessant. Die Veröffentlichungen in den kommenden Wochen werden hoffentlich den Ein oder Anderen DAV'ler noch umfallen lassen. 

Ich werde den Kampf aufnehmen, damit mein Sohn auch noch in 30 Jahren Fische fangen und nicht nur Gewichte in Kreise werfen darf. Ich werde den Kampf aufnehmen da auch ich eine Verantwortung habe- und ich möchte dieser Verantwortung gerecht werden. Und ich konnte innerhalb kürzester Zeit ein paar Mitstreiter aus dem erweiterten Freundeskreis für dieses Unternehmen gewinnen. Wir wissen noch nicht wie wir vorgehen, aber das macht uns auch unberechenbar . Zeit haben wir ja genug, denn bis wir das entsprechende "Verbandsoffiziellenalter" haben, brauchen wir eh noch 30 Jahre. Dann sind wir alle so um die siebzig und können für frischen Wind sorgen. Auf gehts!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wander einfach nach Niedersachsen aus - machts einfacher..


----------



## pro-release (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Immer diese schwarzmalerei. Es bestätigt sich wieder: Die Deutschen sind ein deprimiertes Volk, das scheinbar in allem nur das Negative sehen kann, obwohl es uns zweifellos sehr gut geht.


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Mich würde nur interessieren wie die Verbände auf Landesebene ( Im DAV-Land gibt es VDSF und im VDSF - Land gibt es DAV - Landesverbände ). Die waren bisher - zumindest hier bei uns - wie Hund und Katze! Herrscht denn auf Knopfdruck "Friede - Freude - Eierkucher" und man fällt sich küssend in die Arme, weil Frau Dr. es so will ?


----------



## schuessel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Eine Auswahl:
> 
> http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/
> http://www.landesanglerverband-bdg.de/
> ...



Lesen kann ich selber, aber Danke.
Eine schöne Auswahl. Glückwunsch.
Hier meine, laut Deinem Link alle ohne HP:
Landesanglerverband Baden-Württemberg
Landesverband Bremen
Hanseatischer Angler-Verband
Landesverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (anscheinend funktioniert da die Komunnikation nicht)

Landesverband Rheinland-Pfalz

Landesanglerverband Saarland (hier gibts nicht mal eine e-mailadresse)

Angelfischereiverband Ostthüringen (ebenso hier)



Ach ja und von pachten war nie die Rede. Außerdem werden die jetzigen, wie Du sie nennst, Verantwortlichen bald nicht mehr viel zu sagen haben, wenn der vdsfdafv erst das Rudder übernommen hat.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Immer diese schwarzmalerei.


Haaaallooooooooo..

Ich male nicht schwarz, ich begrüße mit dem LSFV-NDS die weiter bestehende anglerfreundliche Alternative.

Ich respektiere aber genauso den Wunsch der Mehrheit der im VDSF organisierten Zahler nach einer Präsidentin, die eindeutig ihre Zielrichtung klar gemacht hat (Spaltung der Angler - nur organisierte zählen, Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Spaß am Angeln kein sinnvoller Grund etc.).

So kriegt doch jeder was er will..

Ich war immer nur gegen einen einzigen Verband unter dem Dach des VDSF/DAFV ohne  anglerfreundliche Alternative...

Die anglerfreundliche Alternative gibts aber nun weiterhin, selbst wenn der DAV dem Wunsch seiner Zahler nachgibt und zu diesen Bedingungen in den VDSF/DAFV übertritt - Also alles paletti.....


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

klar herrscht auf VDSF Seite "Friede - Freude - Eierkuchen" .... wer würde sich nicht freuen bei den abgezockten Geschenken des DAV.

Und die DAVler denken ja immer noch das niemand eine Mauer bauen will.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Immer diese schwarzmalerei. Es bestätigt sich wieder: Die Deutschen sind ein deprimiertes Volk, das scheinbar in allem nur das Negative sehen kann, obwohl es uns zweifellos sehr gut geht.


 
Nein mein lieber Pro-Release,

ich bin einer der immer lächelt, den Kopf aufgerichtet hat und immer und überall etwas positives sieht! Aber in diesem Fall fällt es wirklich schwer.

Würdest Du meine persönliche Lebensgeschichte kennen, wüsstest Du dass ich ein Kämpfer und immer positiv denkender Mensch bin und niemals aufgebe!

Zeige mir die positiven Punkte der Fusion doch kurz mal auf.

Ich zeige Dir mal ein paar Stichpunkte auf:

Finanzen?

Einheit?

Kommunikation?

Umsetzung von anglerischem Interessen?

Zusammenhalt?

Vorbild?

Friede?

Freunde?

Erkläre mir die Vorteile *dieser* Fusion. Andere haben es bisher noch nicht geschafft. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Und ich habe so dran geglaubt: Zukunftspapier DAV

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67#2.2


----------



## Blauzahn (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



schuessel schrieb:


> Außerdem werden die jetzigen, wie Du sie nennst, Verantwortlichen bald nicht mehr viel zu sagen haben, wenn der vdsfdafv erst das Rudder übernommen hat.:m



Und woher nimmst du diese Weisheit?

Aus diesem hier geschriebenen Kauderwelsch, welches von Halbwissen nur so strotzt?

Informieren ist besser als blubbern.

Nix für ungut und noch nen schönen Abend in der Endzeitstimmung.

Bin wieder raus hier.


----------



## Knispel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Und ich habe so dran geglaubt: Zukunftspapier DAV
> 
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=53&Itemid=67#2.2


 
Steht doch unter 4.7 Finanzen : Erschließen neuer Finanzquellen ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> in der Endzeitstimmung.


Auch Dir nochmal:
Nix Endzeit...

Nix schwarzmalen....

 Ich begrüße mit dem LSFV-NDS die weiter bestehende anglerfreundliche Alternative.

Ich respektiere aber genauso den Wunsch der Mehrheit der im VDSF/DAFV organisierten Zahler nach einer Präsidentin, die eindeutig ihre Zielrichtung klar gemacht hat (Spaltung der Angler - nur organisierte zählen, Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Spaß am Angeln kein sinnvoller Grund etc.) und frisch erwähltem Personal (Vizes und Referenten) die natürlich diesen Kurs unterstützen (sonst würds ja keinen Sinn machen, so ein gemeinsamer Verband, wenn die sich schon im Präsidium uneinig wären)...

So kriegt doch jeder was er will..

Ich war immer nur gegen einen einzigen Verband unter dem Dach des VDSF/DAFV ohne anglerfreundliche Alternative...

Die anglerfreundliche Alternative gibts aber nun weiterhin, selbst wenn der DAV dem Wunsch seiner Zahler nachgibt und zu diesen Bedingungen in den VDSF/DAFV übertritt - *Also alles paletti.....*

Und wir werden das weiter verfolgen und berichten und kommentieren.

Wie sich ein möglicher DAFV entwickelt und verhält und wie der LSFV-NDS als bis jetzt anglerfreundliche Alternative.....


----------



## Pitti (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Steht doch unter 4.7 Finanzen : Erschließen neuer Finanzquellen ....


 
|rolleyes Stimmt schon, dachte aber dabei an andere Sachen, nicht das man sich Aufgibt und die Frage ist ja, ob man dabei wirklich spart.
Naja die Zukunft wird's zeigen, ich hoffe für uns Alle, alles wird Gut.


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> ... Ich habe meine Kündigung an meinen Verein verfasst, ...


Die Vereine -am Ende der Kette- kriegen von all dem nicht viel mit.
Ihre Schuld an der Situation seit Jahrzehnten liegt vor allem darin begründet, dass sie die Landesverbände immer schön mitgetragen (und finanziert!) haben und diese schön haben wurschteln lassen.

Wer will wegen so etwas schon seinen Verein verlassen?
Man will angeln an seinen heimischen Gewässern, hat viele Freunde im Verein, usw. usw.

Doch es gibt eine gute Alternative.

->Den Verein dazu zu bewegen über die (sauteure!) Mitgliedschaft im Landesverband nachzudenken.

->Der Vorstand sollte die Landesverbändler mal antanzen lassen, damit diese den _Mitgliedern_ erklären:
- was tun die eigentlich für so viel Geld (analog: was kann man als Verein da sonst alles mit machen)
- welchen Nutzen hat ein Verein davon (analog: was schadet es einem Verein, _nicht_ Mitglied zu sein)
- dazu natürlich auch all die Fragen bezügl. Verhalten bei der Fusion, Abnickerei von jedem Bundesdreck, etc. beantworten
- mal Fragen zu Transparenz, Basisdemokratie, Abfragen der Vereinsmitglieder zu Landesverbandsbeschlüssen (s. Nachtangelverbot BW) auf den Tisch schmeissen.

Und da da herzlich wenig kommen wird, wenn man in Preis-/Leistungskategorien denkt 
->Antrag an die JHV: raus da!

Wichtig: hört mal dem Kassenwart beim Bericht auf der JHV zu, um welche Summen es da geht!!!
Und vergleicht das mal mit den Posten Besatz, Jugendarbeit, etc.
Hier geht es nicht um Peanuts.

Und wenn die Vorstände von altem Klüngel sind, denen das alles am Ar$ch vorbei geht, und die nur gern 2x im Jahr mit den Verbändlerkumpels auf eure Kosten fressen gehen -> weg mit denen!
Und selbst aktiv werden.

DAS ist der Weg, den ganzen Mist von Grund auf zu ändern.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Schön das der LSFV SH in seinem Forum vermeldet, dass das neue und alte Präsidium nur noch gemeinsam tagen. Ist doch schön, weil es dann nicht der Satzung des VDSF entspricht.
Der Wahnsinn geht weiter...



Quelle:VDSF

_Das geschäftsführende Präsidium besteht aus dem Präsidenten, vier Vizepräsidenten und dem Justitiar (beratender Stimme). Es vertritt den VDSF rechtswirksam.
Das Präsidium besteht aus dem geschäftsführenden Präsidium und den von der Jahreshauptversammlung gewählten Referenten für:







 Natur-, Umwelt- und Tierschutz





 Gewässerfragen





 Öffentlichkeitsarbeit





 Fischerei





 Castingsport





 Jugendfragen_


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

ich denke es lohnt sich nicht gegen Windmühlen zu kämpfen.
Alleine wenn die Windmühlen einem Orkan ausgesetz werden - dann wird es rumpeln.

Das bedeutet für mich eindeutig - die Neuerungen aktiv und bundesweit einfordern .... das dem Gleichgültigen am Wasser, dasselbige in die Augen getrieben wird.

Nur dann bekommt man genug Wind zusammen.

Deswegen Nahrungsangeln-Ja aber nachhaltig und kontrolliert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Bööööööööööööööööse - aber könnte Wirkung zeigen...

Ich unterstütze aber lieber die anglerfreundliche Alternative, das ist für mich wichtiger..

Ich respektiere aber genauso den Wunsch der Mehrheit der im VDSF/DAFV organisierten Zahler nach einer Präsidentin, die eindeutig ihre Zielrichtung klar gemacht hat (Spaltung der Angler - nur organisierte zählen, Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Spaß am Angeln kein sinnvoller Grund etc.) und frisch erwähltem Personal (Vizes und Referenten) die natürlich diesen Kurs unterstützen (sonst würds ja keinen Sinn machen, so ein gemeinsamer Verband, wenn die sich schon im Präsidium uneinig wären)...

So kriegt doch jeder was er will..

Ich war immer nur gegen einen einzigen Verband unter dem Dach des VDSF/DAFV ohne anglerfreundliche Alternative...

Die anglerfreundliche Alternative gibts aber nun weiterhin, selbst wenn der DAV dem Wunsch seiner Zahler nachgibt und zu diesen Bedingungen in den VDSF/DAFV übertritt - Also alles paletti.....

Und wir werden das weiter verfolgen und berichten und kommentieren.

Wie sich ein möglicher DAFV entwickelt und verhält und wie der LSFV-NDS als bis jetzt anglerfreundliche Alternative..... 

Ich bin glücklich, solange es noch anglerfreundlichen Alternativen gibt und gönne jede, seine Art zu angeln - solange mich keiner mit seiner Art zu angeln missionieren oder diese als alleinige mögliche darstellen will....


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

die freude in den vorständen kann ich verstehen: 
die fusion steht,
endlich mal wieder was.

die freude sei ihnen gegönnt, sie wird kurz sein. wie im richtigen leben.


[edit by Admin: keine allgemeine Politik]


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

nix böse ... sondern konsequent!

Ich werde die Tage mal eine Liste der Tugenden des neuen deutschen Anglertum erstellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nur zu - bei uns dürfen alle Angler schreiben..


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Jose schrieb:


> ...
> [edit by Admin: keine allgemeine Politik]




sorry, habe mich da unklar ausgedrückt. wollte sagen, dass "angeln nur noch zum nahrungserwerb" nicht nur als negative einschränkung von anglern verstanden werden sollte - sondern ebensogut als aufwertung des angelns als volkswirtschaftlich zu begrüssende freizeitbeschäftigung ansonsten in der erwerbswelt hinten runtergefallener zwecks deckung des täglichen nahrungsbedarfes bei knappen ressourcen und somit angeln die grundlage zu allgemeiner anerkennung gegeben wird.

ein gar hohes ziel


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Siehste, geht doch ;-)))


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehste, geht doch ;-)))




:m lernen von dir heißt fürs leben lernen #6


----------



## mathei (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch drin die Bayern bis 31.12. 2013 - dann raus (Kündigungsfrist), weil sie die Kündigung nicht zurücknehmen wollen.
> 
> Dann müssen sie im April 2014 (normalerweise HV-Termin bei denen) erst drüber abstimmen, ob sie dann diesem DAFV wirklich (noch) beitreten wollen. Soll woh vor allem von den Finanzen abhängig gemacht werden.
> 
> ...


abr dann sind die doch von 01.01.14 bis hv im april ohne oderhirten(in )
ist doch geil für die finanziele seite des neuen verbandes.
planung für 2014 somit nicht möglich.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Bei allem verständlichen Ärger ist es trotzdem Unsinn, nun den Untergang des Angler-Abendlandes heraufzubeschwören. In der Praxis wird sich für die Angler nix ändern, zumindest nicht in den bisher vom VDSF dominierten Bundesländern. Beim DAV hätte ich da mehr Sorgen, denn die betreffenden Landesverbände werden nach ihrem absehbaren Beitritt mangels Gewicht nicht mehr viel zu melden haben.

Und zu Happach-Kasan: Wenn sie kundtut, dass Angeln in Deutschland nur zum Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs zulässig ist, wiederholt sie im Prinzip nur die Aussage des Tierschutzgesetzes. Entscheidend wird am Ende sein, ob man den Nahrungserwerb wie in Bayern geschehen definiert (Entnahmepflicht) oder wie z.B. in Schleswig-Holstein (keine Entnahmepflicht, wenn der Fisch nicht der Größe der Pfanne entspricht ).

Eigentlich ist die heutige Fusion nur aus dem Aspekt der finanziellen Ungereimtheiten interessant. Genau aus diesem Grund hätten die Landesverbände Abstand nehmen müssen.


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> sorry, habe mich da unklar ausgedrückt. wollte sagen, dass "angeln nur  noch zum nahrungserwerb" nicht nur als negative einschränkung von  anglern verstanden werden sollte - sondern ebensogut als aufwertung des  angelns als volkswirtschaftlich zu begrüssende freizeitbeschäftigung  ansonsten in der erwerbswelt hinten runtergefallener zwecks deckung des  täglichen nahrungsbedarfes bei knappen ressourcen.



Die ein Hälfte der Brassen muss dann am Wasser überprüfbar als Sushi gegessen werden - die andere Hälfte darf man dann mitnehmen.|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Beim DAV hätte ich da mehr Sorgen, denn die betreffenden Landesverbände werden nach ihrem absehbaren Beitritt mangels Gewicht nicht mehr viel zu melden haben.


Richtig.


> Und zu Happach-Kasan: Wenn sie kundtut, dass Angeln in Deutschland nur zum Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs zulässig ist, wiederholt sie im Prinzip nur die Aussage des Tierschutzgesetzes.


Falsch.
Steht nirgends im Tierschutzgesetz.

Die Präsidentin ist ja auch für die Reduzierung von Kormoranen aus rein wirtschaftlichen Erwägungen und nicht wegen dem Verzehr (nachlesbar in Bundestagsrede) - trotz Tierschutzgesetz.

Angler machen aber viel mehr volkswirtschaftlichen Umsatz als alle Kormoranbetroffenen Fischzüchter zusammen.

Hier argumentiert die Präsidentin also faktisch falsch und einseitig anglerfeindlich.

Siehe dazu auch das Dokument ihres Vizes, Dr. Thomas Meinelt, zum Thema Schmerz bei Fischen. Der ja seine Haltung nun wohl zugunsten der dieser Präsidentin nun zurückstellen muss. Man will ja einig sein und sie wurde ja nicht umsonst als seine Vorgesetzte gewählt...

Da sie zudem für grüne Gentechnik plädiert, kann sie uns vielleicht ja über den DAFV dann zukünftig mit gentechnisch veränderten, kormoranresistenten Fischen beglücken..

Die dann gleich so gezüchtet werden sollten, dass sie zudem mit der von der Präsidentin unterstützten, Gewässer- und Grundwasserverseuchenden Agrarindustrie zurechtkommen...


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...
> Und zu Happach-Kasan: Wenn sie kundtut, dass Angeln in Deutschland nur zum Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs zulässig ist, wiederholt sie im Prinzip nur die Aussage des Tierschutzgesetzes...



mal abgesehen davon, dass das inhaltlich nicht richtig ist, 
sollte eine "vertreterin deutscher angler" eher dagegen angehen, statt das zu ihrem credo zu machen.

diese art von vertretung berücksichtigt einzig und allein eigene interessen, keinesfalls die "echter" angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

das ist falsch Jose - die im VDSF/DAFV organisierten Zahler sind auch Angler und wollen das mehrheitlich so und haben deswegen ja genau diese Frau Dr. als Präsidentin gewählt..

Es gibt ja für die anderen, wie gesagt, die anglerfreundliche Alternative mit dem LSFV-NDS..

Auch wenn der DAV weiter seine Versprechen bricht und trotz nicht festschreibens  solcher angepolitischer Punkte in den VDSF/DAFV übertreten sollte.

Dann wollen die DAV-Zahler das eben mehrheitlich so und auch mehrheitlich die von Frau Dr. verfolgte Politik.


Auch das sind Angler - reine Fleischmacher  halt, aber auch als solche Angler!

Wers nicht will, muss das dann eben DAFV-intern ändern oder austreten und die Alternative nutzen


----------



## kati48268 (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und zu Happach-Kasan: Wenn sie kundtut, dass Angeln in Deutschland nur zum Zwecke des Nahrungserwerbs zulässig ist, wiederholt sie im Prinzip nur die Aussage des Tierschutzgesetzes.


Das ist (total OT) und falsch!

§1 TierschG sagt, _"Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen."_

Hierbei ist Auslegungssache (Kommentar zum Gesetz, Urteile,... letztendlich auch gesellschaftlicher & politischer Wille) was ein "vernünftiger" Grund ist.

Einige sagen, das kann nur die Völlereiabsicht sein, andere (wie ich) sagen, _das Angeln selbst_ ist der vernünftige Grund.

Mal ganz losgelöst von den anderen Punkten: Schmerz, Leid & Schaden, was ebenso umstritten ist.

Wenn Verbandsfuzzis und Politiker so einen Senf von sich geben, zeigen sie zumindest an, in welche Richtung sie denken.
Über Ahnung lass ich mich jetzt nicht auch noch aus.

Mal abgesehen von C&R, überhaupt zurücksetzen, Angeln ohne Verwertungsabsicht, Angeln ohne Verwertungsmöglichkeit,... und was da alles dran hängt, ist sehr wichtig:
Wenn es so wäre, wie Frau Dr. HxxxxKxxxxxx und andere es wollen, ist es mit jeglicher Angelei sofort vorbei, wenn Fische in bestimmten Regionen als 'nicht verzehrbar' eingestuft werden (siehe Diskussion Angelverbot Hafen DO).
Das ist die Tür um die Angelei eines Tages platt zu machen.

OT aus 
(Vergebung)


----------



## Sharpo (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

egal.


----------



## Jose (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das ist falsch Jose - die im VDSF/DAFV organisierten Zahler sind auch Angler und wollen das mehrheitlich so und haben deswegen ja genau diese Frau Dr. als Präsidentin gewählt....



ja, ich gebe dir recht.
man hat sich ja so positioniert, etwas verschlafen und ziemlich uninformiert zwar, aber so haben es ja die organisierten zahler gebahnt. sie haben nicht nachgefragt, genervt, gebohrt, nein sie haben ihre stimme delegiert an ihre vertreter und die haben eben so gestimmt. demokratisch voll korrekt.
so funktioniert eben demokratie, mehrheit entscheidet.
siehe auch "tausend fliegen können nich irren"
obs richtig war, zeigt allzuoft nur die zeit. ...

und manchmal entpuppt sich die banane als der top-köder oder das würstchen für dasselbe...

"alle macht geht vom volk aus (soll jetzt keine beleidigung der organisierten zahler sein) 
UND KEHRT NICHT WIEDER""


(nun editier schon, thomas :m)


----------



## orgel (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> das ist falsch Jose - die im VDSF/DAFV organisierten Zahler sind auch Angler und wollen das mehrheitlich so und haben deswegen ja genau diese Frau Dr. als Präsidentin gewählt..



Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber genauso falsch. Das mag zu einem großen Teil einer falschen Kommunikationspolitik, sowohl von den Landesverbänden, als auch der Angelvereine geschuldet sein. Aber mir haben diverse Gespräche gezeigt, dass es den normalen Angler bisher kaum interessiert hat, was in den Verbänden so vor sich geht, weil die paar Euro Zwangsabgabe im Jahr ja im Mitgliedsbeitrag "versteckt" sind (war bei mir ja ne Zeit lang ganz genau so). Wörtliche Aussage "Was ich mir für ne Beitragsmarke ins Heft klebe, ist doch egal". Über die Politik und mögliche Konsequenzen hat sich kaum jemand informiert. Dieses Desinteresse (welchen Umständen dies auch geschuldet sein mag) heißt aber nicht automatisch, dass es von der Mehrheit der Angler auch so gewollt ist. Aber "Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht"...


----------



## Wegberger (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

in wieweit gibt es eigentlich Bestrebungen, mit diesem neuen "machtvollen BV" die LV auf einer Linie gleichzuschalten ?

Gibt es hier konkrete Ansätze, Überlegungen?


----------



## mathei (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in wieweit gibt es eigentlich Bestrebungen, mit diesem neuen "machtvollen BV" die LV auf einer Linie gleichzuschalten ?
> 
> Gibt es hier konkrete Ansätze, Überlegungen?


 
das hoffe und denke ich nicht. ich lebe ja in mv ( in einem gespaltenen land ). noch steht der gewässerpool und die verbote halten sich *noch* in grenzen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



orgel schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber genauso falsch. Das mag zu einem großen Teil einer falschen Kommunikationspolitik, sowohl von den Landesverbänden, als auch der Angelvereine geschuldet sein. Aber mir haben diverse Gespräche gezeigt, dass es den normalen Angler bisher kaum interessiert hat, "...




Und genau deshalb hat Thomas Recht damit, dass die Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler das gewollt hat.

Schweigen ist Zustimmung. Wer sich nicht gegen eklatante Mißstände wehrt, ja sich noch nicht mal dafür interessiert, der hat das was geschieht so gewollt. 

Abgesehen davon.

Wenn ich mir so die Kommentare auf diversen Verbandsseiten anschaue, lese ich da vor allem eins draus:

" Gott sei Dank dass der Schei$$ vorbei ist, endlich können wir wieder in Ruhe unser Käffchen trinken."


Und dieses Käffchen wird denen noch im Halse stecken bleiben.


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Und dieses Käffchen wird denen noch im Halse stecken bleiben.




wirklich? 
die zeigen doch, dass die alles schlucken
[selber editiert alles zu 'was die alles schlucken']


----------



## smithie (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Warum die dann dafür gestimmt haben - scheint ein richtiges Chaos zu  sein und entweder ohne Rückrat oder ohne Verstand da im Rheinischen.....


Ich spekuliere mal auf Kalkül.

Vielleicht haben sie sich ja gedacht "sollen die doch fusionieren und es treten dann eh genug LV aus, dass der Laden zusammenfällt"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Dann lob ich mir die Niedersachsen, die "aus Kalkül" klare, offene Sprache haben und sich eindeutig pro Angler positionieren  - was zeigt, dass es geht.

Da dies geht, muss man eben konstatieren, dass diejenigen die zugestimmt haben, dies auch getan haben weil sie inhaltlich, personell und den finanziellen Dingen im DAFV zustimmen - kulminiert in der Person der Präsidentin.
Personen stehen ja für Programme.

Die Informationen waren ja alle öffentlich und bekannt - *es kann KEINER sagen, nicht informiert gewesen zu sein .*

Wer also für diesee Konfusion gestimmt hatte, wollte diese explizit genauso, mit den ganzen inhaltlichen, personellen und finanziellen Punkten.

Was auch für den DAV am 09.03. gelten wird, der zusätzlich noch ein paar Infos von uns bekommen wird.

Wählen die auch entsprechend pro DAFV, ist da dann auch klar, dass die das genauso wollen und daran arbeiten, das dann den Anglern zugute kommen zu lassen.

Auch von denen kann keiner sagen, nicht informiert gewesen zu sein..


----------



## daci7 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: VDSF: Wo das Geld so hinfliesst.....*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wird gerne übersehen.
> 
> Der VDSF hat erst man gesagt : "Ich will"
> 
> Ob die Braut auch will, ob der VDSF kann, ob er darf, ist noch völlig offen.



Hihi ... aber es reicht aben nicht, dass der eine Part sagt "Ich will" - für den Akt braucht es schon zwei, und hoffentlich ziert sich der DAV weiterhin.

Btw: ich hab die Schnauze voll von dem ganzen Mist und werd jetz erstmal in die Sonne fliegen und Angeln gehn 
Wettervorhersage für Marrakesh: 28 °C, Sonne und eine leichte Briese ;P

Bis denn, denn!


----------



## masu1963 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Erst einmal ein Hallo an alle,

ich habe die Diskussion verfolgt und möchte zum Thema NDS folgendes anmerken:

Die Kündigung aus dem Verband ist keinesfalls rechtskräftig. Dieses war vorerst ein Alleingang des LV-Vorstandes. Für eine rechtswirksame Kündigung bedarf es erst einmal der Zustimmung der Mitgliederversammlung im Mai 2013. 

Des Weiteren unterliegt das Fischereirecht immer noch der Landesgesetzgebung, mal ganz abgesehen, davon, welche Einzelvorschriften/Beschränkungen die einzelnen Vereine auferlegen.

Zur Fusionsabstimmung:

Wir kleinen Angler wählen unseren Vereinsvorstand, dieser wiederum den LV-Vorstand und der den Bundesverbandsvorstand. Der Vereinsvorstand sollte ja wohl unsere Interessen nach oben vertreten. Tut er dies nicht, haben *wir* etwas falsch gemacht, nämlich den falschen Vorstand gewählt. #c

Aber wie das in den meisten Vereinen so ist - und das leider nicht nur in den Angelvereinen - will keiner wirklich etwas machen und so kommen oft Vereinskollegen auf den Posten, die nicht unbedingt unsere Interessen voll und ganz vertreten.

*Ergo: Wir sind doch selber schuld, wenn Dinge nicht so laufen, wie wir sie gerne hätten!* #q

Gruß
masu1963


----------



## Dok (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

... was nicht gerade für eine Schwarmintelligenz spricht... 
Aber genau da liegt auch das Problem. An der Spitze sitzen Menschen denen es nicht um das Angeln, sondern um Posten, "Macht" und sich wichtig fühlen geht. Im Prinzip schon traurig genug wenn man sein Selbstwertgefühl daraus zieht...

Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt was die erste Amtshandlung dieser angeblichen Vertreten aller Angler sein wird und würde da eine Wette anbieten.

1.) Beitragserhörung
2.) Keinerlei Angeln mehr in Schutzgebieten (Natur und FFH)
3.) Zwang alles zu töten was aus dem Wasser kommt
4.) Bundesweites Nachtangel- und Schleppangelverbot
5.) Prüfung alle 5 Jahre


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Dok schrieb:


> ... was nicht gerade für eine Schwarmintelligenz spricht...
> Aber genau da liegt auch das Problem. An der Spitze sitzen Menschen denen es nicht um das Angeln, sondern um Posten, "Macht" und sich wichtig fühlen geht. Im Prinzip schon traurig genug wenn man sein Selbstwertgefühl daraus zieht...
> 
> Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt was die erste Amtshandlung dieser angeblichen Vertreten aller Angler sein wird und würde da eine Wette anbieten.
> ...


 
1.) Kommt 100 % , die brauchen Geld
2.) Haben wir schon
3.) Haben wir schon
4.) Haben wir schon, wenn auch nicht Bundesweit
5.) Dafür müsstest du einen oskar oder lebenslanges Angel nfrei in ganz Deutschland erhalten! Die Einnahmequelle für klamme Verbände ....#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Dok schrieb:


> ... was nicht gerade für eine Schwarmintelligenz spricht...
> Aber genau da liegt auch das Problem. An der Spitze sitzen Menschen denen es nicht um das Angeln, sondern um Posten, "Macht" und sich wichtig fühlen geht. Im Prinzip schon traurig genug wenn man sein Selbstwertgefühl daraus zieht...
> 
> Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt was die erste Amtshandlung dieser angeblichen Vertreten aller Angler sein wird und würde da eine Wette anbieten.
> ...




Mal im Ernst.

Was jetzt kommen wird (falls die Fusion zustande kommt *und* rechtskräftig ist) ist nicht kalkulierbar.

Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass die Funktionäre sich überwiegend aus Laien rekrutiert, deren Wahl viel weniger von der Kompetenz abhängt, sondern vielmehr von der Bereitschaft, so ein Amt anzunehmen.

In so fern dürften wir ganz sicher nichts erwarten/befürchten, dessen Umsetzung Auseinandersetzungen mit ernstzunehmenden Gegnern oder Sachverstand voraussetzt.

Aus dem vorauseilenden Gehorsam vergangener Jahrzehnte dürfte nun ein vorausgallopierender Gehorsam werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> und möchte zum Thema NDS folgendes anmerken:
> Dieses war vorerst ein Alleingang des LV-Vorstandes. Für eine rechtswirksame Kündigung bedarf es erst einmal der Zustimmung der Mitgliederversammlung im Mai 2013


Die zu 99,9 % gesichert ist.

Man bekommt da nicht nur allüberall großen Zuspruch - auch gerade aus den Vereinen.

Unabhängig vom Vorstand gingen sogar schon diverse Anträge von Vereinsvorständen zur JHV ein, aus dem VDSF/DAFV auszutreten..

Gibt ja auch keinen sinnvollen Grund zum drinbleiben - keine Leistung für viel Geld kriegt man überall.....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich respektiere aber genauso den Wunsch der Mehrheit der im VDSF/DAFV organisierten Zahler nach einer Präsidentin, die eindeutig ihre Zielrichtung klar gemacht hat (Spaltung der Angler - nur organisierte zählen, Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Spaß am Angeln kein sinnvoller Grund etc.) und frisch erwähltem Personal (Vizes und Referenten) die natürlich diesen Kurs unterstützen (sonst würds ja keinen Sinn machen, so ein gemeinsamer Verband, wenn die sich schon im Präsidium uneinig wären)...


 
Es ist aber nicht die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler zu dem Thema gefragt worden. Wie sollten wir Angler uns ein Bild machen, wenn wir im Vorfeld keine Aussagen über die Ziele von der designierten Präsidentin erhalten haben. Es war also nicht der Wunsch der organisierten Angler. Wir haben uns nur eine Entscheidung für uns Angler gewünscht und den Delegierten vertraut. Vertrauen das enttäuscht, für mich persönlich sogar mißbraucht wurde.

Aber anscheinend war es auch nicht von allen gewünscht gewünscht, dass die Ziele der designierten Präsidentin im Vorfelde veröffentlicht wurden. Jetzt weiß ich warum. Weil sie in meinen Augen nicht anglerfreundlich sind, zumindest decken sie sich nicht mit meiner Vorstellung vom angeln!

Es scheint ja auch niemand im Vorfeld Interesse daran gehabt zu haben oder warum habe ich nirgends darüber etwas gelesen? Also scheinen die Ziele zweitrangig zu sein, es ging wohl nur "um ein vernetztes Zugpferd". Hierbei hätte man jedoch im Vorfeld das Netzwerk besser durchleuchten sollen. Dann wäre aufgefallen, dass wir keine Präsidentin für Angler, sondern eine tierschützende, kormoranabschaffende, angeln-darf-kein-spaß-machen, fleischmachende, gentechnische Präsidentin vermutlich bekommen werden.

Wie können Landesverbände eine Präsidentin wählen, die eine komplett andere Richtung vertritt? 

Landesverbände, die sich für ihre liberalen Angelgesetze rühmen, wollen auf bundesebene eine Präsidentin mit einer komplett anderen Zielrichtung, die sich aber europaweit für deren Ziele - die ja entgegengesetzt sind - einsetzt? Wie funktioniert so etwas in der Praxis? 

Darf sie nur zu Themen Stellung beziehen, die sich mit der Ausrichtung aller im DAFV organisierten Landesverbänden deckt? Oder wird dann aus den Landesverbänden gegen die Arbeit der gemeinsam gewählten designierten Präsidentin geschossen? 

Hat der DAV seine Mitglieder bereits über die Abkehr des bisherigen anglerfreundlichen Weges informiert?

Fragen über Fragen. Und die Antworten werden zwangsweise kommen. Auch wenn sie uns nicht gefallen werden.

*Achja, die Mehrheit hatte bereits im November demokratisch entschieden!* Jetzt war es in meinen Augen ja nur noch ein Abnicken...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Es ist aber nicht die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler zu dem Thema gefragt worden.


Doch - die abstimmenden Delegierten wussten Bescheid, damit müssen die Zahler das auch wissen - kümmern sich die Zahler nicht drum und widersprechen nicht, stimmen sie eben durch Schweigen zu......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch - die abstimmenden Delegierten wussten Bescheid, damit müssen die Zahler das auch wissen - kümmern sich die Zahler nicht drum und widersprechen nicht, stimmen sie eben durch Schweigen zu......


 
Ich glaube man muss da grundsätzlich nach Region noch einmal unterscheiden. In der Vergangenheit wurden wir in SH doch ganz gut vertreten, zumindest hat man als Angler von vielem nichts mitbekommen und durfte relativ liberal fischen. 

Die Vereine haben uns nur wenig informiert, aber woher sollten wir denn wissen was um uns herum passiert? Viele Gespräche zeigen mir immer wieder, dass viele es immer noch nicht wissen was uns aktuell droht. Und nicht jeder ist im AB angemeldet bzw. liest hier. Und noch weniger gucken in die Rubrik "Angeln in Politik und Verbänden". Kannst Du die Zahlen eigentlich auswerten? Verhältnis Zugriffe Forum gesamt zu Zugriffe in diese Rubrik? Wäre mal interessant...

Hätten wir kein Anglerboard, wüssten wir immer noch nicht was alles passiert. Dafür einmal mehr danke. Denn wir hätten nur die "tollen Pressemeldungen" der Verbände und würden wirklich denken "was für Helden für unser Hobby-danke dafür". Dank dem AB sagen wir heute danke für nichts.

Also muss in jedem Verein einer aufstehen und auf den Mitgliederversammlungen informieren und die Mehrheit hinter sich bringen. In jedem Verein gibt es einen der das kann. Da bin ich mir sicher. Nur so werden wir eine Kehrtwendung hinbekommen. Ich glaube wir haben jetzt die Chance etwas zu verändern und sollten sie nutzen. Wir müssen für unsere Rechte kämpfen und Informationen einfordern. Lasst uns das aber bitte demokratisch angehen. Wir können es besser als "die".

Auch wenn man sich dann per Mail von Delegierten beleidigen lassen muss. Das hat mir am Samstag um 07.00 Uhr morgens aber immerhin ein müdes Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert...


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Vereine haben uns nur wenig informiert, aber woher sollten wir denn wissen was um uns herum passiert? Viele Gespräche zeigen mir immer wieder, dass viele es immer noch nicht wissen was uns aktuell droht. Und nicht jeder ist im AB angemeldet bzw. liest hier.



Jein.

Ich habe bereits vor über 30 Jahren gegen den VDSF gekämpft, damals gegen Drosse und Konsorten. 

Da gab es kein Internet und die Informationswege waren noch schlechter als heute.

Ich bin halt anfangs zu den Vereinsversammlungen gegangen und habe Fragen gestellt. Z.B. wofür ich einen Verbandsbeitrag zahle und was dieser Verband dafür leistet. 

Als die mir nicht beantwortet werden konnten, hab ich mich angeboten, für den Verein zu Verbandsversammlungen zu gehen. Das wurde freudig begrüßt, weil der Vorstand keinen Bock da drauf hatte. 

Und so hab ich recht schnell erkannt, wo die Reise hingeht. 

Dann bin ich in die Vereine gegangen und habe dort Vorträge gehalten.
Und weißt Du was, die Mehrzahl der Anger hat es nicht interessiert.

"Niemand wird den lebenden Köfi verbieten"

"Wettfischen wird es immer geben, da steht die Angelindustrie hinter"

"Es wird kein Setzkescherverbot geben, da gibt es gar keinen Grund für"

und so fort.


Fakt ist, *jeder* der etwas wissen will, kann sich informieren. Heute noch viel einfacher als damals. Und wenn auch viele Fragen unbeantwortet bleiben reicht das, was man erfährt doch, um zu merken dass es zum Himmel stinkt.

Aber heute wie damals interessiert es die wenigsten Angler. Weil die immer drauf warten, dass es jemand anders macht. Und wenn nicht, hoffen, dass es so schlimm schon nicht kommen wird.

Bloß nicht selbst mal den Ar$ch hochheben.

Die meisten, nicht alle.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> "Niemand wird den lebenden Köfi verbieten"
> 
> "Wettfischen wird es immer geben, da steht die Angelindustrie hinter"
> 
> ...



Diese Aufzählung veranschaulicht ganz gut das Dilemma eines wie auch immer gearteten Bundesverbandes. All das sind nämlich Landesentscheidung. 
Völlig unabhängig davon, wie hier der Bundesverband heißt auf aufgestellt ist: Der wird auf Landesebene gar nicht als Gesprächspartner wahrgenommen. Man redet, wenn überhaupt, mit den zuständigen Landesverbänden.

Frau Happach-Kasan ist Vorsitzende eines zahnlosen Tigers. Und Ärgerliche daran ist die Geldverschwendung. Die Existenz des neuen Bundesvereins wird von der Mehrzahl der Angler in der Praxis gar nicht bemerkt werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Aufzählung veranschaulicht ganz gut das Dilemma eines wie auch immer gearteten Bundesverbandes. All das sind nämlich Landesentscheidung.
> Völlig unabhängig davon, wie hier der Bundesverband heißt auf aufgestellt ist: Der wird auf Landesebene gar nicht als Gesprächspartner wahrgenommen. Man redet, wenn überhaupt, mit den zuständigen Landesverbänden.
> 
> Frau Happach-Kasan ist Vorsitzende eines zahnlosen Tigers. Und Ärgerliche daran ist die Geldverschwendung. Die Existenz des neuen Bundesvereins wird von der Mehrzahl der Angler in der Praxis gar nicht bemerkt werden.




Jetzt bin ich soweit, Dir eine Wette anzubieten, falls die Fusion gelingt und der Laden nicht nach zwei Jahren Pleite ist.|supergri


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Frau Happach-Kasan ist Vorsitzende eines zahnlosen Tigers. Und  Ärgerliche daran ist die Geldverschwendung. Die Existenz des neuen  Bundesvereins wird von der Mehrzahl der Angler in der Praxis gar nicht  bemerkt werden.


Naja - erstmal wird man sich den ungeliebten DAV einverleiben und ausschlachten. Damit hat man ja schon einen guten Etappensieg.

Wenn dann das Schlachtmahl beendet ist, dann wird man sehen wie gut die Vollzeit Funktionäre sind. Argumentativ könnte man schon den Tiger bewaffnen ... aber klar zu Lasten der LV. 

Hier müsste halt ein cleverer Kuhhändler ran.


----------



## smithie (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> 1.) Beitragserhörung
> 2.) Keinerlei Angeln mehr in Schutzgebieten (Natur und FFH)
> 3.) Zwang alles zu töten was aus dem Wasser kommt
> 4.) Bundesweites Nachtangel- und Schleppangelverbot
> 5.) Prüfung alle 5 Jahre


6) eine der beiden Geschäftsstellen schließen, oder was man sonst noch aus dem Verschmelzungsvertrag streichen kann, was Geld kostet/nicht einbringt (2 €).

@Ralle: mit der Wette wäre ich vorsichtig ;-)
a) siehe 6)
b) Pleite ist nur der, der es sagt/zugibt. 

Da wären doch schon ganz andere Bilanzen zurechtgerückt worden...

Daher auch meine Frage zu b): ist/war der VDSF nicht auch schon pleite?


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Aufzählung veranschaulicht ganz gut das Dilemma eines wie auch immer gearteten Bundesverbandes. All das sind nämlich Landesentscheidung.
> Völlig unabhängig davon, wie hier der Bundesverband heißt auf aufgestellt ist: Der wird auf Landesebene gar nicht als Gesprächspartner wahrgenommen. Man redet, wenn überhaupt, mit den zuständigen Landesverbänden.
> 
> Frau Happach-Kasan ist Vorsitzende eines zahnlosen Tigers. Und Ärgerliche daran ist die Geldverschwendung. Die Existenz des neuen Bundesvereins wird von der Mehrzahl der Angler in der Praxis gar nicht bemerkt werden.



Schau dir Ralles Aufzählung an (Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Lebendköfi); die Initiative zu Änderungen in den Landesrechten und Änderungen in der Rechtsprechung kam aus bundeweiter Diskussion.

Wer ist wohl bei länderübergreifenden Initiativen, Gesetzesvorhaben den Bund & erst recht EU betreffend der Ansprechpartner? 
Und wer schiebt Bund-/EU-Entscheidungen selbst an?

Die von Ralle genannten Verbote wurden durch den VDSF-Bund (mit)initiiert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



			
				 Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Frau Happach-Kasan ist Vorsitzende eines zahnlosen Tigers.


Das würde nur zeigen, dass die LV (bis jetzt ja nur die im VDSF, ab 09.03. dann wohl auch die im DAV) und deren Funktionäre noch viel blöder wären, als mancher eh schon annimmt - warum seitens LV da Geld investieren, wenn man wirklich in den LV so denken würde?

Warum einen zahnlosen Tiger auch noch fett füttern?

Als Parkplatz für überalterte und inkompetente Funktionäre und Politiker, die im normalen Leben und in normalen Tätigkeiten eh untergehen würden? 

Soziales Engagement also?

Hälst Du die LV und deren Funktionäre wirklich für so blöde, dass die einfach das Geld der Angler zum Fenster raus in den nutzlosen Rachen eines zahnlosen BV-Tigers schmeissen???

Wäre es da nicht besser, wenn die auf den LV-Sitzungen Zigarren mit den Scheinen anzünden würden, die sie sonst für nix dem BV in den Rachen werfen??

Und sich Vereine überlegen, was sie eigentlich von den LV wirklich haben - was sie bezahlen, was sie bekommen........

Und ob es da nicht besser wäre, wenn die auf den Vereinssitzungen Zigarren mit den Scheinen anzünden würden, die sie sonst für nix den LV und dem  BV in den Rachen werfen??

Und sich Angler überlegen, ob sie wirklich Vereine brauchen, die ihr Geld so verschwenden für sinnlose Verbände???

Wie gesagt, alles nur Fragen...

Wenn das so wäre mit dem zahnlosen Tiger ;-)))))






PS:
Der LSFV-NDS scheint sich diesbezüglich seine Meinung in Bezug auf VDSF/DAFV jedenfalls gebildet zu haben.....................


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Der LSFV-NDS scheint sich diesbezüglich seine Meinung in Bezug auf VDSF/DAFV jedenfalls gebildet zu haben.....................



....und zündet sich die Havannas mit Geldscheinen an?

konnt ich mir jetzt net verkneifen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ....und zündet sich die Havannas mit Geldscheinen an?
> 
> konnt ich mir jetzt net verkneifen.....


Zumindest sind sie raus - und das Havannaanzünden mit den Scheinen kann Anglern jedenfalls nicht so schaden wie der VDSF/DAFV.
;.))))

Und ich selber glaube ja auch nicht wie Naturliebhaber, dass der BV ein zahnloser Tiger ist.

Nicht umsonst haben die LV ja wohl einer Satzung zugestimmt, in der das VDSF/DAFV-Präsidium und insbesondere die Präsidentin gegenüber den LV massive Durchgriffsrechte haben..

Nicht umsonst hieß es beim LSFV-NDS damals ja 
"Kündigung zur vorsorglichen Schadensabwehr...."

Weil ja durch die Kündigungsfristen sonst immer ab Entschluss ja ca. 1 - 2 Jahre Geld weiterbezahlt werden muss an den BV..


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

ich denke auch ( gerade nochmal den Satzungsentwurf gelesen ) dass hier die LV ganz schön ins Schwimmen kommen können.

Mal schauen wie der LV SH, dass dann seinen "Schafen" erklärt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nicht, dass wir das nicht schon lange geschrieben und mehrmals darauf hingewiesen hätten.........
;-))


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schau dir Ralles Aufzählung an (Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Lebendköfi); die Initiative zu Änderungen in den Landesrechten und Änderungen in der Rechtsprechung kam aus bundeweiter Diskussion.



Die Initiative zu regulieren kam natürlich aus dem Dunstkreis des Tierschutzgesetzes und maßgeblich von Naturschutzverbänden (Nachtangelverbot).
Die Unterschiedlichkeit der daraus resultierenden Landesgesetzgebungen zeigt aber, dass man auf Landesebene sehr verschieden reagiert hat. Da hatten Bundesverbände nahezu keinen Einfluss mehr. 

Es bedarf übrigens keiner großen Umfrage um vorherzusagen, welche Meinung die Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung zum lebenden Köderfisch hätte. Selbst meine Familie würde mich steinigen, wenn ich das machen würde. Und da könnte ich über Schmerzempfinden von Fischen argumentieren, so lange ich will. #t



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wer ist wohl bei länderübergreifenden Initiativen, Gesetzesvorhaben den  Bund & erst recht EU betreffend der Ansprechpartner?
> Und wer schiebt Bund-/EU-Entscheidungen selbst an?



Ich kenne den Politikbetrieb auf Bundesebene etwas. Gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass dort Anglerverbände bestenfalls zu Tagungen eingeladen werden, aber deren Stimmgewicht gegen Null tendiert. Der Einfluss von NABU & Co. ist da um Dimensionen größer, weil mit den Grünen ein direkter Interessenvertreter im Politikbetrieb mitmischt. Darunter leiden übrigens auch zunehmend die Jäger:
http://www.recht-hilfreich.de/allge...bot-greift-keine-zwangsmitgliedschaft-in-jag/ 



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die von Ralle genannten Verbote wurden durch den VDSF-Bund (mit)initiiert!



Das stimmt allerdings. Und deshalb bin ich gespannt, wie der DAV mit seiner bisher sehr libaralen Einstellung dort reinpassen (bzw. reingepresst werden) soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Das stimmt allerdings. Und deshalb bin ich gespannt, wie der DAV mit seiner bisher sehr libaralen Einstellung dort reinpassen (bzw. reingepresst werden) soll


Die haben doch schon lange kapituliert im DAV.

Markstein hat mal vesprochen, dass diese angelpolitischen Dinge vorher festgeschrieben werden müssen und es sonst keine Fusion geben würde.

Da weder in Satzung noch in Verschmelzungsvertrag oder einem Zusatzdokument entsprechendes festgeschrieben, hat er also klar gelogen, wenn der DAV am 09.03. zustimmt.

Und *ALLE* DAV-LV und LV-Funktionäre machen das ja mit (100%-Probeabstimmung), sind sogar teilweise in der Initiative aktiv dabei - sie vertreten da ja nur ihre Zahler...

Und wenn da also schon gelogen und die Angler verraten wurden, und da im VDSF/DAFV Frau Dr. dann die Chefin  (Angeln darf kein Spaß machen, Tierschutz wichtiger als Angler etc.)  von z. B. dem Referenten Dr. Thomas Meinelt ist (DAV, siehe Zusammenfassung Schmerz bei Fischen)..

....dann wird der eben wie Markstein auch entweder den Kopf einziehen und/oder (sich selber be)lügen müssen....

Mehrheitsverhältnisse sind eh klar (hat ja Stoof schon beschrieben und Mohnert bestätigt) und dass da der DAV nix mehr zu melden hat..

Die unter Mikulin im DAV vertretenen Grundsätze kannst Du also allerspätestens ab Rechtskraft DAFV in die Tonne kloppen....

Die wollen das ja aber inzwischen mehrheitlich so, die Zahler im DAV..

Daher wird das kein "reinpressen", das ist gemeinsamer Wunsch, den die Funktionäre dann halt umsetzen mit einem gepflegten, gefetteten und widerstandslosen "reinflutschen" - sonst würde ja ein gemeinsamer Dachverband keinen Sinn machen ohne gemeinsame Richtung, oder???

Und Du unterstellst doch sicher nicht den Funktionären sinnloses Handeln, oder???


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> ch kenne den Politikbetrieb auf Bundesebene etwas. Gehe einfach mal  davon aus, dass dort Anglerverbände bestenfalls zu Tagungen eingeladen  werden, aber deren Stimmgewicht gegen Null tendiert.



Was ist aber wenn ein machtvoller BV, gerade aus diesem Dilemma quasi als qualifizierte Eigeninitative restriktive, den TSG  sowie dem gesellschaftlichen Mainstream entsprechende Vorgaben erteilt.

- Keinerlei Angeln mehr in Schutzgebieten (Natur und FFH)
- Zwang alles zu töten was aus dem Wasser kommt
- Bundesweites Nachtangel- und Schleppangelverbot

Dann müssten die LV diese Punkte auf Länderebene doch vertreten.


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

kann mal einer bitte die satzung hier reinsetzen. danke


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Siehe beim LSFV-NDS, da sind alle Dokumente schon lange veröffentlicht und als PDF abrufbar.


----------



## olaft64 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Was für mich nach Lesen der Beiträge zur Versammlung noch offen ist:

es wurde eine geheime Abstimmung beantragt und abgelehnt, steht in irgend einem Beitrag. War das tatsächlich der Fall?

Ist das überhaupt möglich? Normalerweise muss doch nur einer die Hand bei der Frage heben, ob geheime Abstimmung gewünscht wird. Wird dies dann trotzdem nicht gemacht, sollte die Wahl anfechtbar sein... 

Alles ohne Jura-Studium und nur nach Vereinsatzungen diverser Vereine meines Lebens. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand den realen Ablauf und die selbst gegebenen Bestimmungen?

Thema (vor-)letzte Hoffnung 
Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

In beiden Satzungen (VDSF wie DAV) müssen geheime Abstimmungen erst beantragt werden - das wird dann abgestimmt und muss laut Satzung 50% plus 1 Stimme Mehrheit haben.


Dem wurde natürlich nach dem Antrag (vom Rheinischen) nicht zugestimmt - die wussten genau, dass das sonst wieder ein Desaster gegeben hätte.

Das ist natürlich auch juristisch so vollkommen korrekt...

Auch wenns zum Himmel stinken mag, so sind aber nunmal Gesetze und Satzungen......


PS:
Ich sage voraus, dass es auch am 09.03. im DAV keinen Antrag/Mehrheit für eine geheime Abstimmung geben wird. Man ist sich ja einig - funktionärsintern und mit seinen Zahlern. 

Siehe auch:


			
				 Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Frau Happach-Kasan ist Vorsitzende eines zahnlosen Tigers.


Das würde nur zeigen, dass die LV (bis jetzt ja nur die im VDSF, ab 09.03. dann wohl auch die im DAV) und deren Funktionäre noch viel blöder wären, als mancher eh schon annimmt - warum seitens LV da Geld investieren, wenn man wirklich in den LV so denken würde?

Warum einen zahnlosen Tiger auch noch fett füttern?

Als Parkplatz für überalterte und inkompetente Funktionäre und Politiker, die im normalen Leben und in normalen Tätigkeiten eh untergehen würden? 

Soziales Engagement also?

Hälst Du die LV und deren Funktionäre wirklich für so blöde, dass die einfach das Geld der Angler zum Fenster raus in den nutzlosen Rachen eines zahnlosen BV-Tigers schmeissen???

Wäre es da nicht besser, wenn die auf den LV-Sitzungen Zigarren mit den Scheinen anzünden würden, die sie sonst für nix dem BV in den Rachen werfen??

Und sich Vereine überlegen, was sie eigentlich von den LV wirklich haben - was sie bezahlen, was sie bekommen........

Und ob es da nicht besser wäre, wenn die auf den Vereinssitzungen Zigarren mit den Scheinen anzünden würden, die sie sonst für nix den LV und dem  BV in den Rachen werfen??

Und sich Angler überlegen, ob sie wirklich Vereine brauchen, die ihr Geld so verschwenden für sinnlose Verbände???

Wie gesagt, alles nur Fragen...

Wenn das so wäre mit dem zahnlosen Tiger ;-)))))

Was ich persönlich ja nicht glaube....


und:


			
				Naturliebhaber schrieb:
			
		

> Das stimmt allerdings. Und deshalb bin ich gespannt, wie der DAV mit seiner bisher sehr libaralen Einstellung dort reinpassen (bzw. reingepresst werden) soll


Die haben doch schon lange kapituliert im DAV.

Markstein hat mal vesprochen, dass diese angelpolitischen Dinge vorher festgeschrieben werden müssen und es sonst keine Fusion geben würde.

Da weder in Satzung noch in Verschmelzungsvertrag oder einem Zusatzdokument entsprechendes festgeschrieben, hat er also klar gelogen, wenn der DAV am 09.03. zustimmt.

Und *ALLE* DAV-LV und LV-Funktionäre machen das ja mit (100%-Probeabstimmung), sind sogar teilweise in der Initiative aktiv dabei - sie vertreten da ja nur ihre Zahler...

Und wenn da also schon gelogen und die Angler verraten wurden, und da im VDSF/DAFV Frau Dr. dann die Chefin  (Angeln darf kein Spaß machen, Tierschutz wichtiger als Angler etc.)  von z. B. dem Referenten Dr. Thomas Meinelt ist (DAV, siehe Zusammenfassung Schmerz bei Fischen)..

....dann wird der eben wie Markstein auch entweder den Kopf einziehen und/oder (sich selber be)lügen müssen....

Mehrheitsverhältnisse sind eh klar (hat ja Stoof schon beschrieben und Mohnert bestätigt) und dass da der DAV nix mehr zu melden hat..

Die unter Mikulin im DAV vertretenen Grundsätze kannst Du also allerspätestens ab Rechtskraft DAFV in die Tonne kloppen....

Die wollen das ja aber inzwischen mehrheitlich so, die Zahler im DAV..

Daher wird das kein "reinpressen", das ist gemeinsamer Wunsch, den die Funktionäre dann halt umsetzen mit einem gepflegten, gefetteten und widerstandslosen "reinflutschen" - sonst würde ja ein gemeinsamer Dachverband keinen Sinn machen ohne gemeinsame Richtung, oder???

Und Du unterstellst doch sicher nicht den Funktionären sinnloses Handeln, oder???

*Seid einfach gute Demokraten und akzeptiert, dass die Mehheit der organisierten Zahler das genauso will - sonst wäre anders abgestimmt worden!*

(Akzeptieren heißt nicht, dass man nicht eine andere Meinung haben darf und nicht gegen solche Beschlüße kämpfen als organisierter Zahler - ob in VDSF/DAFV oder DAV...)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Meine Meinung (und was ich so gehört habe):



Wegberger schrieb:


> - Keinerlei Angeln mehr in Schutzgebieten (Natur und FFH)



Wird so kommen. Genau wie auch für die Jagd.



Wegberger schrieb:


> - Zwang alles zu töten was aus dem Wasser kommt



Kommt nicht und gibt es auch heute nicht, weil es dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht.



Wegberger schrieb:


> - Bundesweites Nachtangel- und Schleppangelverbot



Diese beiden Punkte darf man nicht in den gleich Topf werfen.

Das Nachtangelverbot wird maßgeblich von den Vogelschützern vorangetrieben. Da sehe ich eher beidseitige Kompromissbereitschaft (Angler sperren z.B. Schilfgürtel zum Betreten, im Gegenzug akzeptieren die Naturschützer das Nachtangeln).

Bzgl. des Schleppangelns sehe ich den Druck nicht unbedingt von Seiten der Naturschützer kommen. Da spielen aus meiner Sicht eher Interessen von Fischern etc. mit rein.


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Bzgl. des Schleppangelns sehe ich den Druck nicht unbedingt von Seiten der Naturschützer kommen. Da spielen aus meiner Sicht eher Interessen von Fischern etc. mit rein.


 
das wird kommen. aber danach kommt was anderes. du wirst es wieder dürfen. natürlich brauchst du dann dafür eine extra schleppangelkarte. die wird dann so bei 400 € liegen im jahr. bei max 4 angeln und max.3 fische pro tag


----------



## Dunraven (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in wieweit gibt es eigentlich Bestrebungen, mit diesem neuen "machtvollen BV" die LV auf einer Linie gleichzuschalten ?
> 
> Gibt es hier konkrete Ansätze, Überlegungen?



Zumindest gabe es im SH Forum ja schon erste Stimmen das die Fusion nicht weit genug gehen würde, und das man die LV dazu zwingen solle innerhalb von 2 Jahren zu fusionieren. Sprich LSFV Nds. mit Weser-Ems und DAV Nds. bzw. das selbe halt mit LSVF SH und deren DAV Verband, usw. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Diese Aufzählung veranschaulicht ganz gut  das Dilemma eines wie auch immer gearteten Bundesverbandes. All das sind  nämlich Landesentscheidung. er Mehrzahl der Angler in der Praxis gar  nicht bemerkt werden.



Aber der VDSF hat da großen Einfluss.
Ich erinnere mich da an ein Hegeangeln beim Nachbarverein, mit töten der Fische. 
Angeblich, ich weiß nicht ob die Aussage wirklich stimmt, soll deren Ausbilder beim Vorbereitungslehrgang (knapp 3/4 Jahr vorher) auf eine Frage nach dem Setzkescher, und dem Hinweis das wir den vom Verein bei Hegefischen nutzen, gesagt haben das sofort Anzeige erstattet werden solle wenn man sowas sieht. Wie gesagt, ich kann nicht beurteilen ob das der Wahrheit entspricht, aber es zeigte mir ja zumindest das die da zu dem Thema nicht wirklich informiert sind. 

Mit dem im Hinterkopf wollte ich da bei dem Angeln ein wenig nachhaken und mal bohren wie deren Einstellung denn wirklich ist.
Ich fragte also den Veranstalter, als ich meinen Präsentkorb nach dem Angeln in Empfang nahm, warum sie denn die Fische töten und warum sie nicht einen Setzkescher nutzen um die dann nach dem Fischen umzusetzen in ein Gewässer das Besatz nötig habe. Klar haben sie solche Gewässer, aber der Setzkescher ist verboten, verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, und würde man den nutzen wäre es ein verbotenes Wettfischen. Ich fragte wie er darauf kommt. Das wurde vom VDSF mitgeteilt und auf deren Homepage kann man ja auch das nachlesen (Definition Wettfischen).

Ich habe ihn dann erstmal darüber aufgeklärt dass das Land Niedersachsen den Setzkescher ausdrücklich erlaubt unter bestimmten und definierten Bedingungen. Davon hatte er noch nie etwas gehört, das steht ja im Widerspruch zu dem was der VDSF schreibt. Habe ihm dann gesagt  as wir den ja auch auf dieser Grundlage bei unseren Hegefischen nutzen (die angebliche Aussage des Ausbilders dabei im Hinterkopf das wir da etwas verbotenes machen), und auch wo er das nachlesen kann. Da wollte er sich erstmal schlau machen. Wenn es das wiklich gäbe, das wäre ja super. 

Für mich zeigte das recht gut das sowas eben nicht nur Ländersache ist, sondern das es genug gibt die alte VDSF Äußerungen auch heute noch als gültig ansehen weil die ja nichts anderes sagen. Und das der VDSF eben auch heute noch einige Sachen auf seiner Homepage stehen hat die Änderungen in den Gesetzen der verschiedenen Bundesländer nicht berücksichtigen, aber trotzdem noch als allgemeingültig da veröffentlich sind. Und es giebt scheinbar (ältere?) Vorstände die sich darauf berufen da sie noch keinen Brief mit anderen Infos bekommen haben (nicht jeder Vorstand hat es mit dem Internet, gerade wenn es ältere Leute sind. Und nicht jeder im Vorstand interessiert sich fürs Friedfischangeln und sucht deshalb nach Infos dazu, selbst wenn er jünger ist und sich mit dem Inet auskennt) und das daher sowas aus den 80ern oder 90ern noch aktueller Stand ist.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Bezüglich Angelverbot im Naturschutzgebiet...

Leute, dies ist in Arbeit! Ich habe vor einigen Wochen ein Zitat aus einem Entwurf gepostet.
Darin steht es Schwarz auf Weiss.
Den Entwurf kann man kaufen, kostet ca. 50 Euro.

Ich muss mal suchen wo ich das habe.

EDIT: DWA-M 618
http://www.gfa-news.de/gfa/webcode/...M 618.
Erholung und Freizeitnutzung an Seen &

Mir zu teuer für eine für uns relevante Seite.
Aber evtl. hat jemand anderes darauf zugriff


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Zumindest gabe es im SH Forum ja schon erste Stimmen das die Fusion nicht weit genug gehen würde, und das man die LV dazu zwingen solle innerhalb von 2 Jahren zu fusionieren. Sprich LSFV Nds. mit Weser-Ems und DAV Nds. bzw. das selbe halt mit LSVF SH und deren DAV Verband, usw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Problematik kann ich bestätigen. Ist bei uns im Verein nicht anders.
Riesen Zoff mit den "alten" im Vorstand, nach dem ich Beweise (Aussagen vom LV) vorlegt hies es man wolle doch lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen und das "Setzkescherverbot" beibehalten.
Hier hat die VDSF Gehirnwäsche in den 80igern gute Arbeit geleistet.
Aber mit lebenden Köderfisch wird fleissig weitergeangelt.


----------



## velvet (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Zumindest gabe es im SH Forum ja schon erste Stimmen das die Fusion nicht weit genug gehen würde, und das man die LV dazu zwingen solle innerhalb von 2 Jahren zu fusionieren. Sprich LSFV Nds. mit Weser-Ems und DAV Nds. 

Dunraven,
das wird es wohl nicht geben.

In Berlin sollen sich beide Präsidenten nur angeschaut haben.

Klasing scheint nicht mehr zu glauben, dass das gemeinsame Auftreten, die gegenseitigen Absprachen und das Vertrauen und die Verlässlichkeit gegeben ist.
Nach Informationen soll Klasing in Berlin weder Bernd Pieper noch Jens Salva zur Wahl gratuliert haben. 
Vielleicht lag es daran, dass er weder von den Kandidaturen von Bernd Pieper informiert wurde und dass Heinz Gräßner, Vizepäsident von Weser-Ems, im Vorfeld ihn auf Veranstaltungen heftig kritisiert hat und Unverständnis für die Haltung und die Verweigerung zur Fusion geäußert hat. Klasing soll in Berlin gesagt haben, wenn man zusammen arbeiten will, muss man sich gegenseitig respektieren. Dann macht man so etwas nicht hinter dem Rücken von seinem Partner.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Sharpo,



> EDIT: DWA-M 618
> http://www.gfa-news.de/gfa/webcode/2...0an%20Seen%20&



Das ist aber doch nun ein Merkblatt eines Vereins.
Inwiefern kann man hier von einer gesetzgeberischen oder verordnungsrelevanten Komponete sprechen ?


----------



## Dunraven (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Das war ja nur ein Beispiel, und zwar das was eh nicht passieren würde da der LSFV ja austritt.

Ich habe es trotzdem mit rein genommen, weil es eben sehr gut zeigt wie unüberlegt solche Forderungen zu Zwangsfusionen sind. Und weil es eben sehr schöne Gedankenspiele ermöglicht. Du selbst hast sie ja auch gerade durchgeführt und bist dadurch ja ebenfalls zu dem Schluß gekommen das so ein Zwang keine Lösung sein kann weil es Spannungen nur noch erhöhen würde.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Frage. 
Frag mal die Landesverbände.  
Evtl. gibt es auch Experten hier im Forum (Vorstände etc.) die uns dies beantworten können.


Aber man kann aber wohl davon ausgehen, dass ein Verein nicht solche Entwürfe aus langeweile erstellt.

Ich denke mal, die werden mit in den entsprechenden Ausschüssen sitzen. 

Ich zitiere"Der Arbeitsschwerpunkt der DWA liegt auf der Erarbeitung und  Aktualisierung des DWA-Regelwerkes sowie der *Mitarbeit bei der  Aufstellung fachspezifischer Normen auf nationaler und internationaler  Ebene*."

Quelle:http://de.dwa.de/fachgremien.html

Habe noch etwas gefunden:

http://de.dwa.de/faq2.html


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

wobei die Fusionen auf LV Ebene ja auch völlig schnuppe sind.

Da ja die Stimmen über die Mitgliederzahlen der LV sich errechnen .... sind der Ergebnisse ja vorhersehbar.


----------



## BERND2000 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@Sharpo
Ich erinnere mich, wie vor vielen Jahren ein Minister auf einer L.V Versammlung in Niedersachsen, abstritt das oft das Angeln in Naturschutzgebieten verboten würde.
Er war der Meinung das dort grundsätzlich angeln erlaubt werde.

Er mußte sich vieles anhören.... |rolleyes

Bei der nächsten Versammlung entschuligte Er sich, für die Auslegung einiger Ämter.

Die haben halt gar nichts zu entscheiden, sondern Entscheidungen um zu setzen.
Das müsste in etwa, seine Aussage gewesen sein.
(Ich denke, da hat es mächtig gerumst )

Mal im Ernst, wer studiert meist Biologie und sitzt später in dem Ämtern.
Meist eben nicht Angler, sondern oft Menschen die den Naturschutz und Tierschutzgedanken nahe stehen.
Die versuchen halt aus Ihrer Sicht positiv Einfluß zu nehmen.
Die wissen nicht viel über das Angeln allgemein, Sie erleben nur die Extreme des Angelns.
Wer da nun nur positives sehen möchte, wird es finden.
Wer dem Angeln aber kritisch gegenüber steht, wird sich schwerlich überzeugen lassen, der findet genug negatives.
Ohne Kontakt wird das Verhalten der Masse gar nicht wahrgenommen und einer der beiden Gruppen hin zu gerechnet.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Zitat:*Naturliebhaber*

                                                                      Zitat von Wegberger                     

 
_- Zwang alles zu töten was aus dem Wasser kommt_

_Kommt nicht und gibt es auch heute nicht, weil es dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht._


Nicht immer wieder.|rolleyes

Natürlich kommt das, natürlich ist das in Bayern so und natürlich verstößt das nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Ist aber hier die falsche Baustelle.


----------



## pro-release (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nein mein lieber Pro-Release,
> 
> ich bin einer der immer lächelt, den Kopf aufgerichtet hat und immer und überall etwas positives sieht! Aber in diesem Fall fällt es wirklich schwer.
> 
> ...



Seh es doch einfach mal von ner anderen Seite. Stell dir vor es gäbe kein Anglerboard. Und du hättest diese Infos, andere würden sagen Stimmungsmache oder Hetze, nicht erhalten. Hat sich deine persönliche Anglerei durch den VDSF zum Nachteil verändert?  

Falls ja, prüfe bitte genau ob es auch der *Dachverband* ist der daran schuld ist, oder evtl. der Bezirksverband etc. Falls nein, und das wird wahrscheinlich zu 99% der Falle sein, sollte das dir zu denken geben.

Ich habe auch eine Tochter und ich weiß das sie auch noch in 30 Jahren angeln gehen kann, und nicht nur Trockenübungen. Da brauch ich nichtmal das positive denken lernen, hab es einfach im Urin...


----------



## pro-release (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



masu1963 schrieb:


> Erst einmal ein Hallo an alle,
> 
> ich habe die Diskussion verfolgt und möchte zum Thema NDS folgendes anmerken:
> 
> ...



Sehr guter Einstand! :m


----------



## pro-release (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich soweit, Dir eine Wette anzubieten, falls die Fusion gelingt und der Laden nicht nach zwei Jahren Pleite ist.|supergri



Ihr habt auch prophezeit das die Fusion nicht zustande kommt...


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ihr habt auch prophezeit das die Fusion nicht zustande kommt...



Noch ist diese nicht durch.

Es spricht zwar vieles gegen die Prophezeiung aber....noch nicht endgültig.

Und ja, in 30 Jahren werden wir garantiert noch Angeln.
Nur ist die Frage wie und wo....und was.


----------



## pro-release (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schau dir Ralles Aufzählung an (Setzkescher, Wettangeln, Lebendköfi); die Initiative zu Änderungen in den Landesrechten und Änderungen in der Rechtsprechung kam aus bundeweiter Diskussion.
> 
> Wer ist wohl bei länderübergreifenden Initiativen, Gesetzesvorhaben den Bund & erst recht EU betreffend der Ansprechpartner?
> Und wer schiebt Bund-/EU-Entscheidungen selbst an?
> ...




Diese Verbote halte ich für völlig korrekt! Finde es geradezu pervers wie damals bei Wettkämpfen mit der Kreatur "Fisch" umgegangen wurde. Ebenso halte ich den Einsatz von lebendem Köderfisch nicht für alternativlos. Pervers finde ich ebenso "Carphunter" die ihre Fische mit Klinik behandeln und mit Küsschen freilassen. Dann aber ein paar km weiter Karpfen als Lebendköder im Ebro auf Waller verwenden. Alles Heuchler!

btw. setze ich auch Fische zurück, auch die die über dem Schonmaß sind, ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme, und deshalb ist es mir wurscht was der VDSF hier empfiehlt.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Diese Verbote halte ich für völlig korrekt! Finde es geradezu pervers wie damals bei Wettkämpfen mit der Kreatur "Fisch" umgegangen wurde. Ebenso halte ich den Einsatz von lebendem Köderfisch nicht für alternativlos. Pervers finde ich ebenso "Carphunter" die ihre Fische mit Klinik behandeln und mit Küsschen freilassen. Dann aber ein paar km weiter Karpfen als Lebendköder im Ebro auf Waller verwenden. Alles Heuchler!
> 
> btw. setze ich auch Fische zurück, auch die die über dem Schonmaß sind, ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme, und deshalb ist es mir wurscht was der VDSF hier empfiehlt.




Ach? Also auch einer der beim VDSF Hurra brüllt und dann auf die VDSF- Errungenschaften scheisst?

LoL

Du bist geil.

Dir ist aber klar, das die heutigen Wettkampffischen als Hegefischen etc. deklariert werden?
Mit anschliessender Preisverleihung etc.?

*Ich bekomm nen Lachkrampf*

Ich werde nie verstehen wie eine Minderheit ihre Werte und moralische Vorstellung der Masse aufs Auge drücken kann.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Diese Verbote halte ich für völlig korrekt!





> btw. setze ich auch Fische zurück, auch die die über dem Schonmaß sind


Ich denke du solltest dich selber Anzeigen ! Ich hoffe echt, das man euch bald dieses austreibt! Ein gefangener Fisch über Schonmaß hat verwertet zu werden - ansonsten hast du nichts am Wasser zu suchen!


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wegen Tierquälerei!

Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb. VDSF Richtlinie und einziger Grund/ Berechtigung zum Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Ich werde nie verstehen wie eine Minderheit ihre Werte und moralische Vorstellung der Masse aufs Auge drücken kann.


Die Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler in VDSF/DAFV und DAV will das aber genau so!!

Deswegen wählen und bezahlen sie ja immer wieder diese Funktionäre, die das angerichtet haben.

Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258501


----------



## pro-release (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ach? Also auch einer der beim VDSF Hurra brüllt und dann auf die VDSF- Errungenschaften scheisst?
> 
> LoL
> 
> ...



Ich weiß das ich das bin...|supergri Schön das ich für etwas Erheiterung sorgen kann bei all deiner Trübsalblaserei.

Scheinbar bist du noch nicht lange genug dabei. Hast du mitbekommen was in den 80ern bei diesen "Meisterschaften" abging? Kilometerlang tote Fische die auf dem Wasser trieben, nachdem sie aus dem Setzkescher in die Waage und dann wieder ins Wasser geschmissen wurden.

Dadurch ist doch erst alles ins Rollen gekommen und die Angerei geriet in Verruf. Genau oben geschildertes Szenario lief zb. auch damals bei Monitor. Der VDSF musste handeln, und das Tat er völlig korrekt! Sofortiger Stopp solcher "Preisfischen"

Und glaub mir bezüglich zurücksetzen: Das tun sie alle, auch die von ganz oben. Das ist zwr jetzt OT,  aber habe es an anderer Stelle ausführlicher geschrieben: Der VDSF empfiehlt seinen Mitglieder ein Verhalten um nicht angreifbar zu sein.

So, der 20.15 Film fängt an. Viel Spaß noch, lass die Sonne in dein Herz! |supergri


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler in VDSF/DAFV und DAV will das aber genau so!!
> 
> Deswegen wählen und bezahlen sie ja immer wieder diese Funktionäre, die das angerichtet haben.
> 
> ...



Dat glaube ich nicht. 
Die meisten wollen nur Angeln.
Und nichts anderes als Angeln.

Und durch die überragende Informationspolitik in den Vereinen und Landesverbänden.....


----------



## Dok (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Diese Verbote halte ich für völlig korrekt! Finde es geradezu pervers wie damals bei Wettkämpfen mit der Kreatur "Fisch" umgegangen wurde. Ebenso halte ich den Einsatz von lebendem Köderfisch nicht für alternativlos. Pervers finde ich ebenso "Carphunter" die ihre Fische mit Klinik behandeln und mit Küsschen freilassen. Dann aber ein paar km weiter Karpfen als Lebendköder im Ebro auf Waller verwenden. Alles Heuchler!
> 
> btw. setze ich auch Fische zurück, auch die die über dem Schonmaß sind, ich hatte damit noch nie Probleme, und deshalb ist es mir wurscht was der VDSF hier empfiehlt.



Dazu fällt mir spontan ein:

Zwei Dinge sind unendlich, das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit, aber bei dem Universum bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher.

&

Probleme kann man niemals mit derselben Denkweise lösen, durch die sie entstanden sind.

(Frei nach Albert Einstein)

Das wirkliche Problem hast Du nicht im Ansatz verstanden, zeigst aber sehr schön wie uns das ganze Eingebrockt werden konnte....

Aber was will man von einem Land (bzw. Menschen) auch erwarten das sich die letzten Jahre vor allem durch kopflose Handlungen einen Namen gemacht haben? 
Wie schaffen es nicht mal einen Flughafen in unserer Hauptstadt zu bauen und reagieren kopflos und unüberlegt in Sachen Kernkraft, wenn es an dem anderen Ende der Welt zu einer Katastrophe kommt. Als ob sich an den Grundlagen und Rahmenbedingungen hier irgendwas geändert hätte...
Auch da gilt (ähnlich der Fusion), Ausstieg ja gerne, aber bitte nicht Kopflos, unüberlegt und undurchdacht!
Denken, Wissen und Intelligenz sind bei uns auf dem Rückzug und das leider nicht erst seit gestern.
Und das schlimmste ist, das es die wenigsten merken / wahrnehmen.

Bei uns haben es ja sogar unsere Politiker geschafft, das einem ein Doktortitel ehr Schmunzeln als Bewunderung einbringt.

Mal sehen wer der/die Nächste ist die Ihren Dr. abgeben muss... 

Der Urheber der og. Zitate würde sich im Grabe umdrehen...!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Genau oben geschildertes Szenario lief zb. auch damals bei Monitor


Gefälschter Film, vom VDSFler Drosse initiiert - Ralle war damals live dabei und kann Dir das erzählen...

Ein noch falscheres Argument pro VDSF/DAFV kann man nun wirklich nicht finden.....


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ich das bin...|supergri Schön das ich für etwas Erheiterung sorgen kann bei all deiner Trübsalblaserei.
> 
> Scheinbar bist du noch nicht lange genug dabei. Hast du mitbekommen was in den 80ern bei diesen "Meisterschaften" abging? Kilometerlang tote Fische die auf dem Wasser trieben, nachdem sie aus dem Setzkescher in die Waage und dann wieder ins Wasser geschmissen wurden.
> 
> ...



Ich habe es in den 80iger mitbekommen. Aber für die Missetaten einiger muss man nicht alle bestrafen.
Nein, hier hat der VDSF versagt. Und wenn man Dreck finden will, findet man diesen. (Monitorbericht)
Es gab andere Wege.

Auch ist dadurch nichts ins Rollen gekommen, leider ein Irrglaube.

Einzig man hat übertrieben auf ein Tierschutzgesetz unproffesionell reagiert.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Das tun sie alle, auch die von ganz oben.



Und ? Wir haben schon bemerkt, dass die ganz oben selber nicht wissen was sie tun ! Geschweige denn was sie sagen!


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Scenen nicht blutig genug,könnt ihr bitte nen paar quicklebendige fische aus'n Setzi hohlen und abschlagen und sie dann nochmal in Setzi hauen,damit wir bessere Bilder kriegen.



#h


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



gründler schrieb:


> Scenen nicht blutig genug,könnt ihr bitte nen paar quicklebendige fische aus'n Setzi hohlen und abschlagen und sie dann nochmal in Setzi hauen,damit wir bessere Bilder kriegen.
> 
> 
> 
> #h



Ich würde sagen, Du machst Witze.
Aber ich glaube Dir.


----------



## antonio (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe es in den 80iger mitbekommen. Aber für die Missetaten einiger muss man nicht alle bestrafen.
> Nein, hier hat der VDSF versagt. Und wenn man Dreck finden will, findet man diesen. (Monitorbericht)
> Es gab andere Wege.
> 
> ...



sharpo nochmals der bericht damals wurde gefaket.

antonio


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, Du machst Witze.
> Aber ich glaube Dir.


 
*Nein mach ich nicht.*

Frag mal Ralle oder einige aus dem damaligen Kadar bezw.welche die dabei gewesen sind.


#h


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



antonio schrieb:


> sharpo nochmals der bericht damals wurde gefaket.
> 
> antonio




Ja, ist angekommen.

Ich habe es aber auch erlebt, dass wir die Setzkescher dennoch immer Rappelvoll hatten.
Immer rein. 50 Rotaugen und Brassen...
Als Blag hat man sich damals keinen Kopf drum gemacht.

Heute seh ich dies auch aus anderen Augen.

Oder was ich auch oft gehört habe...Aale auf Salz laufen lassen oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> sharpo nochmals der bericht damals wurde gefaket.



Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum richtige Angler, die das miterleben mussten,  so sauer auf den VDSF/DAFV sind.........


----------



## pro-release (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wegen Tierquälerei!
> 
> Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb. VDSF Richtlinie und einziger Grund/ Berechtigung zum Angeln.



Wenn ich eben nen Laichfisch gefangen habe. Aus Hegegründen, oder weil ich ihn im Moment nicht verweten kann. Doppelrun. Oder der Fisch einfach meinen ungeschickten Händen entweicht... blablubb.

Habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Halte das reine catch and release auch für sehr fragwürdig. Ebenso wie ein Abnüppelgebot. Im Moment ist doch alles toll, im Prinzip ist doch nur der strafbar der mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser geht, jeden Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen. 

Es gab zb. mal ein Interview mit Mohnert und Markstein in einer Angelzeitschrift. Dort hat Mohnert sehr moderate Töne bezüglich dem zurücksetzen eines Fisches über dem Schonmaß geäußert. Alles wird gut! |supergri


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum richtige Angler, die das miterleben mussten,  so sauer auf den VDSF/DAFV sind.........



Mit Recht, das ist Betrug was damals gelaufen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Dort hat Mohnert sehr moderate Töne bezüglich dem zurücksetzen eines Fisches über dem Schonmaß geäußert



Du wirst Dich wundern, wenn wir näxte Woche aus dem Schriftverkehr der designierten Präsidentin veröffentlichen werden - da waren Drosse und Konsorten eher noch harmlos.

Und ihr Spalterspruch auf der HV jetzt (nur organisierte Angler sind richtige, man ist nicht für jeden da, der mal ne Angel in der Hand hatte), zeigt ja auch schon, wohins gehen wird 

Von wegen alles wird gut......


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Wenn ich eben nen Laichfisch gefangen habe. Aus Hegegründen, oder weil ich ihn im Moment nicht verweten kann. Doppelrun. Oder der Fisch einfach meinen ungeschickten Händen entweicht... blablubb.
> 
> Habe mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Halte das reine catch and release auch für sehr fragwürdig. Ebenso wie ein Abnüppelgebot. Im Moment ist doch alles toll, im Prinzip ist doch nur der strafbar der mit dem Vorsatz ans Wasser geht, jeden Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen.
> 
> Es gab zb. mal ein Interview mit Mohnert und Markstein in einer Angelzeitschrift. Dort hat Mohnert sehr moderate Töne bezüglich dem zurücksetzen eines Fisches über dem Schonmaß geäußert. Alles wird gut! |supergri




Du irrst Dich ganz gewaltig!


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Wenn ich eben nen Laichfisch gefangen habe.


Billige Ausreden! Dann hast du erst gar nicht zu angeln ! Ich hoffe das Frau Dr . H-K endlich mal aufräumt!

Deswegen meine Forderung: Angeln nur noch unter Aufsicht als Nahrungsangeln 1 Std die Woche (mit TSG Aufseher).


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Also ich nehme regelmäßig an Feeder - Wettfischen und Tandems teil, tote abtreibende Fische hab ich noch nie gesehen. Die Holländer würden uns aus dem Land jagen, wenn wir gegen die Wettfischbestimmungen dort verstoßen würden. Aber das ist ja auch bestimmt der Grund, warum unsere Verbände es absichtlich erschwehren ,das ausländische Freunde hier problemlos Angeln dürfen ....
Auf der Stippermesse werde ich mir eine 13 m Stippe mit diversen Teilen gönnen und denn auch an diesen Wettkämpfen wieder teilnehmen, mir ist das hier in D einfach zu blöde.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Was bitte hat die Diskussion von heute mit der (Kon)Fusion zu tun... |kopfkrat
Da reiben sich allenfalls die Tierschützer die Hände und lachen sich ins Fäustchen.

Tausendmal diskutierte Missstände werden auch durch Wiederholungen nicht rückgängig gemacht.

Hebt euren Allerwertesten vom Sessel und tretet euren VDSF-Schergen (denn die scheinen das ja verbockt zu haben) in den Arxxx, aber hört auf virtuell den Zampano raushängen zu lassen.
Davon ändert sich nüscht !

Kopfschüttelnden Gruß


----------



## Sharpo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

http://wissen.spiegel.de/wissen/ima...06/05/15/cq-sp198801400760079.pdf&thumb=false


Das Internet vergisst nichts. 

Wie ist das eigentlich damals ausgegangen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@  Blauzahn:
Auch Du musst akzeptieren, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Zahlr in den Angelvereinen das aber genauso haben will - sonst hätten die ja ihre Funktionäre  in den Verbänden abgewählt.

Und das auch und gerade im DAV.

Da alles ist ja bekannt und nicht neu.

Der VDSF/DAFV will das genauso!!!!

Und die im DAV haben doch schon lange kapituliert.

Markstein hat mal vesprochen, dass diese angelpolitischen Dinge vorher festgeschrieben werden müssen und es sonst keine Fusion geben würde.

Da weder in Satzung noch in Verschmelzungsvertrag oder einem Zusatzdokument entsprechendes festgeschrieben wurde, hat er also klar gelogen, wenn der DAV am 09.03. zustimmt.

Und *ALLE* DAV-LV und LV-Funktionäre machen das ja mit (100%-Probeabstimmung), sind sogar teilweise in der Initiative aktiv dabei - sie vertreten da ja nur ihre Zahler...

Und wenn da also schon gelogen und die Angler verraten wurden, und da im VDSF/DAFV Frau Dr. dann die Chefin  (Angeln darf kein Spaß machen, Tierschutz wichtiger als Angler etc.)  von z. B. dem Referenten Dr. Thomas Meinelt ist (DAV, siehe Zusammenfassung Schmerz bei Fischen)..

....dann wird der eben wie Markstein auch entweder den Kopf einziehen und/oder (sich selber be)lügen müssen....

Mehrheitsverhältnisse sind eh klar (hat ja Stoof schon beschrieben und Mohnert bestätigt) und dass da der (Ex)DAV und seine LV und Referenten nix mehr zu melden haben..

Die unter Mikulin im DAV vertretenen Grundsätze kannst Du also allerspätestens ab Rechtskraft DAFV in die Tonne kloppen....

Die wollen das ja aber inzwischen mehrheitlich so, auch und gerade die Zahler im DAV..

Daher wird das kein "reinpressen" des DAV in den VDSF/DAFV..

Das ist gemeinsamer Wunsch aller Zahler in beiden Verbänden, den die Funktionäre dann halt umsetzen mit einem gepflegten, gefetteten und widerstandslosen "reinflutschen" - sonst würde ja ein gemeinsamer Dachverband keinen Sinn machen ohne gemeinsame Richtung, oder???

Und Du unterstellst doch sicher nicht den Funktionären sinnloses Handeln, oder???

Und man muss eben auch demokratische Entscheidungen respektieren.........


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

ja es wird wirklich Zeit , dass Deutschland ein einheitliches Anglerland wird ! 

Nutzen wir die Chance und nehmen die Vorgaben des neuen BV -> DAFV dazu um in allen LV eine bundesweite, einheitliche starke Anglereinheit zu etablieren.

Einheitliche Regelungen im Sinne des TSG und vorallem nachhaltig - überprüfbar und transparent.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Und denn ist es auch mein gutes Recht mich ins Auto zusetzen und in ca. 60 min in Holland auszusteigen um an einem Wettfischen teilzunehmen - das ist dort erlaubt. Wenn ich in einem Land lebe, wo ich vom Gesetz her 3 Frauen haben darf und das ausnutze, kann man mir das als Deutscher von Deutschland aus auch keiner verbieten.


----------



## Knispel (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Einheitliche Regelungen im Sinne des TSG und vorallem nachhaltig - überprüfbar und transparent.


 
Am besten die von Bayern und B-W oder totales Angelverbot - nur noch Stöckchen schwingen auf der Wiese und mit Plastikgewichten rumballern...


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Thomas,
abgesehen davon, das ihr "Spätzlefresser" #h immer das letzte Wort haben müßt, ging es doch in der Diskussion um den gefakten Monitor-Beitrag und die "Altlasten" eines Herrn Drosse, welche mit Mikulin und Markstein soviel zu tun haben - wie der Fisch mit dem Radfahren.

Aber ja, auch der DAV ist in seiner Spitze nur noch ne Luftnummer. Leider...

Ihr müsst nun erkennen, auch ich muß das, das vom DAV keine positiven Impulse für den Angelsport in Deutschland und im Altbundesgebiet zu erwarten sind
und das ist einfach die Krux.

Aber, um wieder auf meinen Einwand zurück zu kommen...
vom Blubbern in einem Forum ändert sich nichts - da kann man höchstens Analysieren und sich in Selbstmitlied ergießen.
Selbst anpacken, Mut haben das Maul aufzureissen ist besser, als in alten Kisten zu wühlen und sich über den aufgewirbelten Dreck zu wundern.

Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## gründler (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Einheitliche Regelungen im Sinne des TSG und vorallem nachhaltig - überprüfbar und transparent.


 

Aber auch die allg.Schlachtverordnung sowie das hier
http://www.bmelv.de/SharedDocs/Stan...ereLebensmittel/Hygiene/Rechtsgrundlagen.html

sollten wir einführen.

Nicht das wir Angler noch nen Skandal aller Pferdefleisch kriegen (schmeckt übrigens gut).

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> das Maul aufzureissen


Mach ich doch, hat mir sogar schon Anzeigen eingebracht ;-))......

Beziehe ich also nicht auf mich, wen immer du meinst..

Die organisierten Zahler, ob in VDSF/DAFV oder DAV wollens eben aber genauso wies jetzt passiert und wies kommen wird, lieber casten als angeln halt am Ende  - das muss man als demokratisches Votum eben respektieren...





> abgesehen davon, das ihr "Spätzlefresser"  immer das letzte Wort haben müßt


Sag ich auch immer zu Frauen: 
Woher soll ich denn auch wissen, wann Du fertig bist ;-))))))))


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Und denn ist es auch mein gutes Recht mich ins Auto zusetzen und in ca.  60 min in Holland auszusteigen um an einem Wettfischen teilzunehmen


ich würde in so einem Fall dem Verband empfehlen, das mittelbare Mitglieder im DAFV auch im Ausland nicht gegen die deutschen Richtlinien verstossen dürfen.

Die Vereine sollten hier mit empfindlichen Strafen belegt werden.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass wir in Deutschland einen fairen Umgang mit der Natur umsetzen ...und unsere Mitglieder im Ausland die Sau rauslassen.


----------



## ivo (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Lieber Thomas,

auch im DAV gibt es Widerstand. Nur leider gibt es zu wenige die das auch offen vertreten. Geh einfach mal zu ner JHV eines Verbandes und vertrete vor 180 Leuten deren Durchschnittsalter bei gefühlten 800, geschätzten 70 Jahren eine Meinung die konträr zu dem ist was das Präsidium sagt. Darüber hinaus leistet sich mein Verband auf diesen Versammlungen eine Antragskommission. Was glaubst du wie das abläuft?? Da wird vom Präsidium aus der 2. Reihe Politik gemacht. Dagegen anzukommen ist schwer. Prozesse dauern Jahre. Wie soll man sich da einbringen. Dazu kommt, dass die alten Herren an ihren Posten kleben und diese auch verteidigen (über so manches Mittel ist hier geschrieben worden). Versuch doch mal dich mit konträren Positionen in ein Präsidium wählen zu lassen. Es ist unmöglich.


----------



## Pitti (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde in so einem Fall dem Verband empfehlen, das mittelbare Mitglieder im DAFV sich auch im Ausland nicht gegen die deutschen Richtlinien verstossen dürfen.
> 
> ...


 
Das würde Euch aber ne menge Mitglieder kosten und da es sowieso schon ebbe in den Kassen ist, wäre das der Gau. 

Nur zu, Interessengemeinschaft sind schnell gebildet und niemand muss sich einen Verband anschließen. Eine Haftpflichtversicherung kann man auch so abschließen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@ ivo:
Weil Deine Meinung halt ne Minderheitenmeinung ist - wärs mehrheitsfähig, wärs ja kein Problem.

Ich hab nie behauptet, dass sich da keiner wehrt (weder in VDSF/DAFV noch in DAV) - nur, dass diejenigen eben nicht die Mehrheit haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ihr habt auch prophezeit das die Fusion nicht zustande kommt...



Ja, weil einige Delegierte noch bis einen Tag vor der Abstimmung gegen  die Fusion waren, und dann doch wieder umgekippt sind/wurden. Kein  Zeichen von Charakterstärke.



pro-release schrieb:


> Scheinbar bist du noch nicht lange genug dabei. Hast du mitbekommen was  in den 80ern bei diesen "Meisterschaften" abging? Kilometerlang tote  Fische die auf dem Wasser trieben, nachdem sie aus dem Setzkescher in  die Waage und dann wieder ins Wasser geschmissen wurden.
> 
> Scheinbar hast Du noch nie an einem echten Wettfischen teilgenommen/eins  beobachtet. Ich weiß auch nicht wie alt Du bist, und ob Du "damals"  überhaupt schon auf der Welt warst.
> 
> ...



Der VDSF hat die Angler erst angreifbar gemacht und er tut das immer  noch. Dieses permanente Verleugnen und abstreiten der Vergangenheit hat  einen ganz leichten und sicher ungewollten Hauch der  Holocaust-Verleugnung.
Nicht in ethisch moralischer Weise, aber vom Prinzip. Es kann nicht gewesen sein, was nicht sein darf. 

Was glaubst Du denn, warum ich mit dieser Intensität gegen diesen Verband vorgehe? Weil ich nix besseres zu tun habe ?
Nein, weil ich damals an vorderster Front dabbei war und den ganzen Schei$$ von vorne bis hinten miterlebt habe.







Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gefälschter Film, vom VDSFler Drosse initiiert  - Ralle war damals live dabei und kann Dir das erzählen...
> 
> Ein noch falscheres Argument pro VDSF/DAFV kann man nun wirklich nicht finden.....





gründler schrieb:


> Scenen nicht blutig genug,könnt ihr bitte nen  paar quicklebendige fische aus'n Setzi hohlen und abschlagen und sie  dann nochmal in Setzi hauen,damit wir bessere Bilder kriegen.
> 
> 
> 
> #h





Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, Du machst Witze.
> Aber ich glaube Dir.




Das kann auch geglaubt werden, denn so  ist es geschehen.


----------



## Pitti (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



ivo schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas,
> 
> auch im DAV gibt es Widerstand. Nur leider gibt es zu wenige die das auch offen vertreten. Geh einfach mal zu ner JHV eines Verbandes und vertrete vor 180 Leuten deren Durchschnittsalter bei gefühlten 800, geschätzten 70 Jahren eine Meinung die konträr zu dem ist was das Präsidium sagt. Darüber hinaus leistet sich mein Verband auf diesen Versammlungen eine Antragskommission. Was glaubst du wie das abläuft?? Da wird vom Präsidium aus der 2. Reihe Politik gemacht. Dagegen anzukommen ist schwer. Prozesse dauern Jahre. Wie soll man sich da einbringen. Dazu kommt, dass die alten Herren an ihren Posten kleben und diese auch verteidigen (über so manches Mittel ist hier geschrieben worden). Versuch doch mal dich mit konträren Positionen in ein Präsidium wählen zu lassen. Es ist unmöglich.


 
DAs ist wohl überall so, ob nun der Verein den DAV oder VDSF angeschlossen ist. Ich bin bzw. war in beiden, ich konnte in den Strukturen keinen Unterschied erkennen. Nur das Gefühlte war im DAV-Verein besser, irgendwie mehr Kameradschaftlich.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Pitti,



> Das würde Euch aber ne menge Mitglieder kosten und da es sowieso schon ebbe in den Kassen ist, wäre das der Gau. Nur zu, Interessengemeinschaft sind schnell gebildet und niemand muss sich einen Verband anschließen. Eine Haftpflichtversicherung kann man auch so abschließen.


sei doch mal ehrlich ! Was ist wichtiger ? Die Meinung des deutschen integeren Funktionärs, der sich für die Angler am Wasser den Allerwerstesten aufreißt ....oder die falsche idiologische Verblendung von ewig Gestrigen?

Schau auf die gerade laufenden Abstimmungen - Der aufrichtige deutsche Angler hat begriffen, wie die Zukunft aussehen soll!

Wer bisher zu dieser Sache ja gesagt hat - der gibt jetzt die Anweisung, dass deutsche Angeln in Bereiche der blühenden Landschaften zu überführen.

DAFV -> übernehmen sie!


----------



## Pitti (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nun bin ich mal ehrlich ! Ich sage weder noch ! Funktionäre mit offenen Allerwertesten, habe ich noch nie am Wasser gesehen! 

Die ewigen Gestrigen, haben das geschaffen, was die Heutigen Funktionäre kaputt machen.

Unser Problem ist, das niemand Dienen will, sondern nur bestimmen! 
Die sogenannten Macher und Lenker, die sich in den Analen der Angelsportgeschichte einschreiben lassen wollen.

Ich bin nun 40 Jahre dabei und muss mit ansehen wie eins nach dem anderen den Bach runter geht. Das Uns die Vertreter in den Allerwertesten treten, anstatt wie ein Mann für die Sache zu kämpfen. 

Aber wiedermal nur Sprüche ohne Taten, ja, ja blühende Landschaften


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Pitti,

jetzt aber nicht resignieren. Manchmal gibt es halt Situationen, das wird es erst subjektiv schlechter und dann vieles objektiv Besser!

Du musst einfach etwas Vertrauen haben !

Und deine Leute haben ihre Vertreter gewählt .... welche bessere Legitimation gibt es denn noch?

Nein - ihr habt den Funktionären ihren Auftrag gegeben und nun habt ihr das gefälligst auch positiv hinzunehmen. Ich finde es echt schlimm - wie unfair hier mit dem Wohle der deutschen Anglerschaft umgegangen wird.


----------



## Pitti (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*


 Und deine Leute haben ihre Vertreter gewählt .... welche bessere Legitimation gibt es denn noch?

Noch nicht , aber ich befürchte es , aber das wird sich am 9.3. ja dann rausstellen.

Manchmal ist eine gewisse Bauernschläue auch von nutzen, auch in der heutigen moderne.|wavey:


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Pitti,

ich denke schon das der DAV erkannt hat, dass diese Gewässerpools und Wettkampfangeln einfach nicht in die heutige Zeit passen. Die Mitgliederzahlen sprechen ja für sich.

Gerade die 100% Probeabstimmung zeigt doch den Weitblick und das Vertrauen in die neue Zeitrechnung.

Habe einfach Vertrauen - alles wird Gut!


----------



## pro-release (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, weil einige Delegierte noch bis einen Tag vor der Abstimmung gegen  die Fusion waren, und dann doch wieder umgekippt sind/wurden. Kein  Zeichen von Charakterstärke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mag sein das der Film gestellt war, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache was ich jahrelang mit eigenen Augen gesehen und erlebt habe weil ich zT. daran teilgenommen mich dann aber zurückgezogen habe. Hatte ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei. Damals wurden die Toten Fische in den Main/Rhein gekippt und du weißt wieviel kilo da zusammenkamen. Die trieben kilometerweit am Ufer rum. Später wurden die Fische gesammelt und einfach in die Tonne gekloppt, oder in nen Tierpark gekarrt und sie dort den Wildschweinen vorgeworfen.


----------



## Pitti (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ja alles wird gut, man sieht ja die Blühenden Landschaften die hinterlassen werden. http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=169&Itemid=179


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Aber hallo,



> Später wurden die Fische gesammelt und einfach in die Tonne gekloppt,  oder in nen Tierpark gekarrt und sie dort den Wildschweinen vorgeworfen.



TSG und nur das ist relevant -> Tierpark gekarrt und sie dort den Wildschweinen vorgeworfen -> eine sinnvolle Verwertung!

Aber dies sollte auch zugunsten des Nahrungserwerbs geändert werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde in so einem Fall dem Verband empfehlen, das mittelbare Mitglieder im DAFV auch im Ausland nicht gegen die deutschen Richtlinien verstossen dürfen.
> 
> ...



Uiiii...am dt.Wesen soll die Welt genesen....?

Soweit kommts noch... dt.Angler die in den NL an Wettfischen teilnehmen oder auch Hechte zurücksetzen,lassen nicht die Sau raus, sondern fischen nach NL konformen Regelungen.

Wem genau dies nicht passt,das sich nämlich die Welt nicht um D dreht,kann doch gern in der jetzigen Angler Bananenrepublik D weiterfischen......darf bzw sollte dann aber schweigen.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Ruhrfischer,

gerade durch den neuen Bundesverband, der International agieren soll .... muss man auch im Sinne des Tierschutzes alte Zöpfe abschneiden.

Alleine, das geprüfte deutsche Angler an tierschutzkritischen Wettbewerben teilnehmen, hat doch ein moralisches Gerüchle.

Es geht doch nicht um Deutschland oder die Welt - sondern um Tierschutz - wie kann das vor Grenzen halt machen ?


----------



## Pitti (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Uiiii...am dt.Wesen soll die Welt genesen....?
> 
> Soweit kommts noch... dt.Angler die in den NL an Wettfischen teilnehmen oder auch Hechte zurücksetzen,lassen nicht die Sau raus, sondern fischen nach NL konformen Regelungen.
> 
> Wem genau dies nicht passt,das sich nämlich die Welt nicht um D dreht,kann doch gern in der jetzigen Angler Bananenrepublik D weiterfischen......darf bzw sollte dann aber schweigen.


 
Alles wird Gut auch in Deutschland !:vik:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Echter Tierschutz oder die Vermenschlichung der Tierwelt?

Tierschutzkritische Wettbewerbe...Galopprennen,Springreiten,Katzen-und 
Hundeausstellungen ?

Das hat doch mit moralischem Gerüchle nix zu tun....eher mit arg müffelnder Scheinheiligkeit.

Geprüfte dt.Angler-na wunderbar..der Rest auf dem Globus angelt natürlich auf dem Niveau von Barbaren und Kopfjägern.Nur wir in Deutschland wissen wie es geht?Denn das genau ist DER Irrglaube schlechthin,an dem vieles in D scheitert.Nicht nur Angelpolitisch.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Ruhrfischer,
> 
> gerade durch den neuen Bundesverband, der International agieren soll .... muss man auch im Sinne des Tierschutzes alte Zöpfe abschneiden.
> 
> ...






Hmm...von der Seite mal *richtig* und *sachlich* betrachtet.
Da ist schon was dran...|kopfkrat


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Ruhrfischer,

ja du hast Recht ... so ist das Denken in kleinem Sinne. Aber wenn niemand anfängt, wird man nie beginnen.

1 Millionen Angler sind dabei diese Denke abzulegen. Kann das denn so falsch dann sein? Selbst in Bayern, wo man vorbildlich die neue Zeit früh begonnen hat - sind nach ersten Zweifel, wieder Bestrebungen da, in den DAFV wieder zurückzukehren.

Nein - die Mehrheit wünscht sich diese klaren Regelungen - ja sie sehnt sich nach einer verbindlichen Umsetzung.

Das Mandat von 1 Millionen Angler sollte man nicht "in den Dreck" ziehen!


----------



## Pitti (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

[QUOTE Das Mandat von 1 Millionen Angler sollte man nicht "in den Dreck" ziehen![/QUOTE]

Wie war das Schei... kann nicht schlecht sein, eine Billionen Fliegen können nicht irren..


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Pitti,

da ich davon Ausgehe , dass die Kommunikation BV -> LV -> Verein -> Angler und zurück funktioniert ....... so muss ich doch den Fliegenvergleich zurückweisen.

Selbst der DAV, die natürlich viele alte Zöpfe verliert hat erkannt, dass die tierschutzrechtliche und wirtschaftliche Nutzung einen wirklichen Sinn für das moderne Angeln macht.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Das Mandat von 1 Millionen Angler sollte man nicht "in den Dreck" ziehen!


Wieviel das Mandat der Angler den Verbänden wert ist, lässt sich gut am Nachtangelverbot in BW darstellen.

Exkurs:
Da bot die Landesregierung Gesprächsbereitschaft an, das abzuschaffen.
Der Verband sollte die Meinung der Angler darstellen.
Man befragte jedoch ausschl. die Vorstände der Vereine, und das mit einer so kurzen Frist, dass es unmöglich war, dass diese auf die Vereinsmitglieder zugehen konnten.
Das Ergebnis ist bekannt.
Der ganze Mist ist im Board nachlesbar.

Was hat sowas mit gegebenem Mandat zu tun?
Was hat das mit demokratischer oder auch nur transparenter Struktur zu tun?

Völlig überholte Systeme aus Zeiten, in die so etwas rein passte.

Und egal, ob der Ärger darüber, dass die Drecksfusion von VDSF-"Deligierten" abgenickt wurde, bei mir noch sehr groß ist:
_
solche Systeme werden auf Dauer nicht überleben!
_
Ich weiß, dass manche Profiteure oder Blind-Fahnentreue über so einen Spruch lächeln,
das tat Gaddafi z.B. auch ...bis (fast!) zuletzt.

_We are Anonymous.
We are Legion.
We do not forgive.
We do not forget.
Expect us._


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> [QUOTE Das Mandat von 1 Millionen Angler sollte man nicht "in den Dreck" ziehen!


 
Wie war das Schei... kann nicht schlecht sein, eine Billionen Fliegen können nicht irren..[/QUOTE]

Also das fand ich jetzt eher kontraproduktiv..diesen Vergleich.

Die Fliege als niederes Lebewesen einerseits und 1 Million 
*denkender* Angler andererseits.Zugegeben nicht nicht immer einer Meinung aber der Grundkonsens.Positiv.Doch..der passt.
Sonst würde ja keiner mehr angeln..


----------



## Wegberger (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo kati,

aber mal ehrlich, dass kannst du doch nicht dem Prozess/Ablauf vorwerfen ?
Die Vorstände eines Vereins sind jederzeit, da nahe am Mitglied, zu solchen Fragen aussagefähig. 
Wenn es nicht so sein sollte, sieht das Vereinsrecht doch eindeutige Möglichkeiten vor - oder nicht? 

Ich verstehe vielleicht die persönliche Betroffenheit - aber die mittelbaren Mitglieder sehen es anders!

Einfach mal Vertrauen haben!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Eben..also wenn eines top funktioniert dann die Kommunikation.
Und nur sprechenden Menschen wird geholfen.

Grummelnder Egoismus darf da ruhig mal aussen vor beiben...


----------



## mathei (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

einfach mal vertrauen haben. ich kann es nicht mehr hören. wir sind mitlerweile mehr kein anglerverband, sondern nur noch ein naturschutzverband.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Ruhrfischer,

wir haben doch ein Top-Funktionierendes Vereinwesen. Die Satzungen, die Versammlungen und die Abstimmungen ...vorbildlich perfekt !

und mathei

ja ... angeln ist Naturschutz. Somit sollte man nur Fische entnehmen zum Nahrungserwerb. Niemand muss in der Nacht raus oder Sprit in der See verklappen.

Die Berufsfischer helfen uns - den Fisch zu bekommen,

Habe Vertrauen und nehme nehme das Angeln der Zukunft als  gesellschaftliche Weiterentwicklung doch einfach an!


----------



## mathei (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> ja ... angeln ist Naturschutz. Somit sollte man nur Fische entnehmen zum Nahrungserwerb. Niemand muss in der Nacht raus oder Sprit in der See verklappen.
> 
> Die Berufsfischer helfen uns - den Fisch zu bekommen,
> 
> Habe Vertrauen und nehme nehme das Angeln der Zukunft als gesellschaftliche Weiterentwicklung doch einfach an!


ich bin ein kochtopfangler. und ich möchte nachts einen aal fangen. dieses möchte ich mir nicht aus, mir nicht erklärbaren dingen, verbieten lassen.
muß ich dir ja an deinem ironieabend nicht weiter erklären.
bitte weiter so.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo mathei,

Aale werden doch auch durchweg im Tageslicht gefangen. Hier muss man auch mal loslassen können.
Also ran an den Aal ...

Wobei im Gesamtkontext ...solltest auch du die europäische Komponente des Aalschutzes nicht verdrängen ---> aber der DAFV wird hier schon helfen.

Manchmal muss man einfach über den Tellerrand schauen und ...... Vertrauen haben


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Mag sein das der Film gestellt war, ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache was ich jahrelang mit eigenen Augen gesehen und erlebt habe weil ich zT. daran teilgenommen mich dann aber zurückgezogen habe. Hatte ein schlechtes Gewissen dabei. Damals wurden die Toten Fische in den Main/Rhein gekippt und du weißt wieviel kilo da zusammenkamen. Die trieben kilometerweit am Ufer rum. Später wurden die Fische gesammelt und einfach in die Tonne gekloppt, oder in nen Tierpark gekarrt und sie dort den Wildschweinen vorgeworfen.



Bei uns im Rheinland sagt man dazu, ohne das das beleidigend gemeint ist, so von Mann zu Mann:

"Domme Verzäll"

Ich denke, Du hast noch niemals im Leben ein ordentliches Wettfischen gesehen, geschweige denn, daran teilgenommen. 
Ja ich denke sogar, Du hast überhaupt noch kein Wettfischen gesehen.


----------



## mathei (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo mathei,
> 
> Aale werden doch auch durchweg im Tageslicht gefangen. Hier muss man auch mal loslassen können.
> Also ran an den Aal ...
> ...


 
jetzt hast du mich überzeugt. danke. also macht bitte alle mit. vertraut dem system.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo mathei,

ich glaube dir.... aber naturschutzrechtlich wird das nicht ausreichen..... wichtig ist die Nachhaltigkeit und Kontrolle.

Ich hoffe das du auch für ein totales Nachtangelverbot werben wirst.


----------



## mathei (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo mathei,
> 
> ich glaube dir.... aber naturschutzrechtlich wird das nicht ausreichen..... wichtig ist die Nachhaltigkeit und Kontrolle.
> 
> Ich hoffe das du auch für ein totales Nachtangelverbot werben wirst.


 
ja natürlich.ich ziehe alle petitionen zurück. fahre heute auch nicht mehr zum schleppangeln. ich bin jetzt ein blumenkind.
erst jetzt weiß ich was die pflanzenkunde bei der prüfung bedeuten sollte. 
du hast einen schläfer geweckt.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo mathei,

auch wenn du jetzt noch etwas sarkastisch bist .... denke ich, dass du schon erkannt hast, dass es nur dem großen Ziel dient.

Einer machtvollen deutschen Anglervertretung.

Was ist verkehrt daran, geangelte Fische zu essen?
Was ist verkehrt daran, Fische tagsüber zu fangen ?
Was ist verkehrt daran, NSG zu meiden ?

Wir sollten als Menschen in der Natur als Vorbild agieren!

Und wenn es um den sportlichen Charakter geht -> Casting hat viele Komponenten und ist ausbaubar!


----------



## mathei (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

ja zuerst dachte ich der weg ist das ziel. aber jetzt. es gibt ein ziel.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> es gibt ein ziel.



Schlafe erstmal drüber ...spreche ggf. deinen Landesvorsitzenden an .... dir wird sicher geholfen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wegberger ist  große klasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Endlich erkannt - ich habs ja auch schon mehrfach geschrieben...

So geht halt Demokratie, die Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler in VDSF/DAFV und DAV will das nun mal so.

Wir hier wollen ja ALLEN Angler eine Plattform bieten, also müssen wir dann wohl auch den zukünftigen DAFV darin unterstützen und ihm helfen, dass seine Mitglieder in ihren Vereinen dies auch bundesweit alles zum Wohle ihrer Zahler umsetzen. 

Kein Spaß mehr am Angeln, Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Tierschutz wichtiger als Angler, kein Wertungangeln, keine Qualis, kein zurücksetzen, kein Setzkescher, kein Nachtangeln, angeln nur an befestigten Ufern (Natur schützen und meiden), kein Bootsangeln, kein Schleppangeln sowieso nicht, Verbot von Boilies, Verbot vom Gummmiködern, Verbot von Bleiködern, Verbot von anfüttern etc.  -am besten eh nur noch Casting...

Die designierte Präsidentin gibt ja den Weg in ihren Schreiben vor..

*Denn DAFV-intern können und sollen die machen, was sie wollen!!*

Und die Angler werden wir weiterhin informieren und sehen, in wie weit man wenigstens gesetzliche Einschränkungen verhindern kann. 
Oder wie man die als Angler umgehen kann. 
Oder in welchen Nachbarländern man gerne noch deutsche Angler und deren Geld sieht. 

Und wir werden aufzeigen, wie sich die abzeichnenden Alternativen (NDS etc.) entwickeln werden und wie sich richtige Angler da einbringen können..


Greift der DAFV oder seine Mitglieder aber in die Gesetzgebung ein (z. B. wie bisher VDSF/DAFV durch anglerfeindliche Lobbyarbeit), dann greift er auch richtige Angler an..

Und dann muss man öffentlich machen, dass die nicht mal für 20% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen stehen, sondern nur ihren Laden mit der Kohle der organisierten Angler weiter am Laufen halten wollen.

Denn die designierte Präsidentin hat ja auf der VDSF/DAFV-Versammlung in Berlin extra  (sinngemäß) verlauten lassen, man wäre mit dem DAFV nur für die organisierten Angler, nicht für jeden, der mal ne Angel in der Hand gehalten hätte und sich dann Angler nennt..

Klassische Klientelpolitik halt für die Funktionäre und gegen Menschen:
Wer hat, dem soll gegeben werden (auch wenns hier keine Hotelbesitzer sind) - ich will und darf hier natürlich nicht allgemeinpolitisch werden......


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wo bitte ist den die Demokratie? Wer von den echten Anglern, die Organisierten,sind den gefragt worden ob sie es so wollen ? Gibt es darüber zahlen? Wer sagt den das die Delegierten so abgestimmt haben wie es die Basis gerne gewollt hätte?
Aber was frage ich sowas ich bin kein echter Angler da ich keinem Verein zugehöre und denen nicht das Geld in den Rachen werfe. Die Vereine sollten sich mal Gedanken machen was sie von ihrem Verband bekommen für ihre Beiträge.
Warscheinlich wird es überall so sein das der Verband nur dann zu sehen ist wenn die Angler etwas erreicht haben und sie zum Pressetermin erscheinen um sich Huldigen zu lassen und sich als Helden hinstellen.


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei uns im Rheinland sagt man dazu, ohne das das beleidigend gemeint ist, so von Mann zu Mann:
> 
> "Domme Verzäll"
> 
> ...



Jou, was man hier sagt zu Menschen die keine andere Meinung akzeptieren, schreib ich nicht, begeb mich nicht auf dein Niveau. 

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, habe ich in den 80ern bis Anfang 90er  an Wettfischen teilgenommen. Bezirksmeisterschaften, Main-Pokal usw. Ich habe genug gesehen um mir meine Meinung zu bilden. Möglich das das heute anders aussieht. Bin in einem Verein der keine Geminschaftsfischen durchführt, kein Vereinsheim hat, keine Verpflichtungen macht und so ziemlich alles duldet, trotz VDSF Zugehörigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Bin in einem Verein ...
> ...und so ziemlich alles duldet, trotz VDSF Zugehörigkeit.


Solche schwarzen (Vereine) Schafe, die alles dulden  -  gegen klare Grundsätze des Dachverbandes -  gehören öffentlich angeprangert und rausgeschmissen.

Denn sie handeln damit klar gegen den Willen der Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler in VDSF/DAFV.

Als Mitglied hat man gefälligst den Mehrheitswillen auch 1 zu 1 in allen Punkten umzusetzen!


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kein Spaß mehr am Angeln, Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Tierschutz wichtiger als Angler, kein Wertungangeln, keine Qualis, kein zurücksetzen, kein Setzkescher, kein Nachtangeln, angeln nur an befestigten Ufern (Natur schützen und meiden), kein Bootsangeln, kein Schleppangeln sowieso nicht, Verbot von Boilies, Verbot vom Gummmiködern, Verbot von Bleiködern, Verbot von anfüttern etc.  -am besten eh nur noch Casting...
> 
> 
> Klassische Klientelpolitik halt für die Funktionäre und gegen Menschen:
> Wer hat, dem soll gegeben werden (auch wenns hier keine Hotelbesitzer sind) - ich will und darf hier natürlich nicht allgemeinpolitisch werden......



Da ist sie wieder die Schwarzmalerei. Das ist Pessimismus pur. Wenn es Spaß macht alles so zu sehen, bitte. Ich seh das anders. Fährst du eigentlich auch bei Tempo 50 immer genau 50? Im Grunde übertreten wir doch den ganzen Tag über "Regeln" und Gesetze. Ich lass mich davon nicht runterziehen, und lebe mein Leben so wie ich es mit mir und der Allgemeinheit vereinbaren kann. Meine Harley würde einer Kontrolle bzw. bei einem Crash sicher Pobleme machen weil ein paar Dinge nicht legal sind. So what? Soll ich jetzt gegen unsere Politiker wettern? Loud Pipes save Lifes!|supergri

Also es gibt viele Menschen die beim VDSF hervorragende Arbeit machen. Der VDSF hat mich in meiner Anglerei nicht beschnitten, wenn dann waren das irgrndwelche Vereins- oder Landesverbandsverbote. Aber alles womit ich locker Leben kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Das ist kein Pessimismus!

Wir wollen zukünftig ja auch gerne mithelfen, dass die Grundsätze des Dachverbandes auch in jedem Verein endlich 1 zu 1 dem Mehrheitswillen entsprechend verbandsintern umgesetzt werden.

Die Aussage der Präsidentin auf der HV ist klar belegt!

Die angelpolitische Meinung der Präsidentin (s.o.) laut vorliegenden Schreiben ebenfalls (wir arbeiten an der rechtssicheren Veröffentlichung dazu).

Zum nicht einhalten der Grundsätze die der Dachverband vorgibt:


> Bin in einem Verein ...
> ...und so ziemlich alles duldet, trotz VDSF Zugehörigkeit.


Solche schwarzen (Vereine) Schafe, die alles dulden  -  gegen klare Grundsätze des Dachverbandes -  gehören öffentlich angeprangert und rausgeschmissen.

Denn sie handeln damit klar gegen den Willen der Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler in VDSF/DAFV.

Als Mitglied hat man gefälligst den Mehrheitswillen auch 1 zu 1 in allen Punkten umzusetzen!


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Solche schwarzen (Vereine) Schafe, die alles dulden  -  gegen klare Grundsätze des Dachverbandes -  gehören öffentlich angeprangert und rausgeschmissen.
> 
> Denn sie handeln damit klar gegen den Willen der Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler in VDSF/DAFV.
> 
> Als Mitglied hat man gefälligst den Mehrheitswillen auch 1 zu 1 in allen Punkten umzusetzen!



Du weißt so gut wie ich das das Quatsch ist. Es gibt ja auch viele Landesverbände die sich klar vom Dachverband in ihren Vorgaben unterscheiden. Fischereirecht ist Ländersache! Und wenn der Verein nach diesem Fischereirecht handelt ist alles in Butter. Und wenn das der Verein nicht vorgibt dann passiert alles was das Mitglied macht auf eigene Verantwortung. Damit kann ich gut leben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Warum dann einen Landesverband bezahlen, wenn man sich nicht an dessen Vorgaben hält?

Warum einen Bundesverband, wenn einem dessen Vorgaben egal sind?

Hört ihr den Schuss überhaupt noch?

*Ich bleibe dabei:*
Wenn die Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler demokratisch entscheidet, haben die sich dann auch *ALLE* dran zu halten.

Und wenn das noch nicht so ist, MUSS man dem VDSF/DAFV helfen, das endlich in allen Ländern und allen Vereinen umzusetzen!

*Sonst führt das ja in Anarchie, wenn jeder angeln würde, wie er will und es  für richtig hält.
DAS GEHT NATÜRLICH NICHT IN DEUTSCHLAND!!!*

So geht halt Demokratie, die Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler in VDSF/DAFV und DAV will das nun mal so.

Wir hier wollen ja ALLEN Angler eine Plattform bieten, also müssen wir dann wohl auch den zukünftigen DAFV darin unterstützen und ihm helfen, dass seine Mitglieder in ihren Vereinen dies auch bundesweit alles zum Wohle ihrer Zahler umsetzen. 

Kein Spaß mehr am Angeln, Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Tierschutz wichtiger als Angler, kein Wertungangeln, keine Qualis, kein zurücksetzen, kein Setzkescher, kein Nachtangeln, angeln nur an befestigten Ufern (Natur schützen und meiden), kein Bootsangeln, kein Schleppangeln sowieso nicht, Verbot von Boilies, Verbot vom Gummmiködern, Verbot von Bleiködern, Verbot von anfüttern etc.  -am besten eh nur noch Casting...

Die designierte Präsidentin gibt ja den Weg in ihren Schreiben vor..

*Denn DAFV-intern können und sollen die machen, was sie wollen!!*

Und die Angler werden wir weiterhin informieren und sehen, in wie weit man wenigstens gesetzliche Einschränkungen verhindern kann. 
Oder wie man die als Angler umgehen kann. 
Oder in welchen Nachbarländern man gerne noch deutsche Angler und deren Geld sieht. 

Und wir werden aufzeigen, wie sich die abzeichnenden Alternativen (NDS etc.) entwickeln werden und wie sich richtige Angler da einbringen können..


Greift der DAFV oder seine Mitglieder aber in die Gesetzgebung ein (z. B. wie bisher VDSF/DAFV durch anglerfeindliche Lobbyarbeit), dann greift er auch richtige Angler an..

Und dann muss man öffentlich machen, dass die nicht mal für 20% der am Angeln interessierten Menschen stehen, sondern nur ihren Laden mit der Kohle der organisierten Angler weiter am Laufen halten wollen.

Denn die designierte Präsidentin hat ja auf der VDSF/DAFV-Versammlung in Berlin extra  (sinngemäß) verlauten lassen, man wäre mit dem DAFV nur für die organisierten Angler, nicht für jeden, der mal ne Angel in der Hand gehalten hätte und sich dann Angler nennt..

Klassische Klientelpolitik halt für die Funktionäre und gegen Menschen:
Wer hat, dem soll gegeben werden (auch wenns hier keine Hotelbesitzer sind) - ich will und darf hier natürlich nicht allgemeinpolitisch werden......

Daher zum Thema:
Wir wollen zukünftig ja auch gerne mithelfen, dass die Grundsätze des Dachverbandes auch in jedem Verein endlich 1 zu 1 dem Mehrheitswillen entsprechend verbandsintern umgesetzt werden.

Die Aussage der Präsidentin auf der HV ist klar belegt!

Die angelpolitische Meinung der Präsidentin (s.o.) laut vorliegenden Schreiben ebenfalls (wir arbeiten an der rechtssicheren Veröffentlichung dazu).

Zum nicht einhalten der Grundsätze die der Dachverband vorgibt:


> Bin in einem Verein ...
> ...und so ziemlich alles duldet, trotz VDSF Zugehörigkeit.


Solche schwarzen (Vereine) Schafe, die alles dulden  -  gegen klare Grundsätze des Dachverbandes -  gehören öffentlich angeprangert und rausgeschmissen.

Denn sie handeln damit klar gegen den Willen der Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler in VDSF/DAFV.

Als Mitglied hat man gefälligst den Mehrheitswillen auch 1 zu 1 in allen Punkten umzusetzen!


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum dann einen Landesverband bezahlen, wenn man sich nicht an dessen Vorgaben hält?
> 
> Warum einen Bundesverband, wenn einem dessen Vorgaben egal sind?
> 
> ...



Wie gesagt, Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. Vom Dachverband erwarte ich Einsatz und Mitbestimmung in Brüssel, und ein geschlossenes (zum Glück jetzt möglich) Vorgehen gegen Ausbau der Wasserkraft und Kormoranproblematik in Berlin. Eben die politische Ebene, alles andere ist Landesverbandssache. Ist von den Landesverbänden ja auch so gewollt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Eben die politische Ebene, alles andere ist Landesverbandssache. Ist von den Landesverbänden ja auch so gewollt.


Nein, einfach auch wieder faktisch falsch.

Es wurde eine Satzung beschlossen, welche Präsidentin und Präsidium weitgehende Durchgriffsrechte bei Durchsetzung der Vorgaben auch gegen die LV an die Hand gibt.

Du bist hier  - klar erkenntlich an den Abstimmungen zur Satzung - in einer Minderheitsposition.

Die Mehrheit der organisierten Zahler hat das klar anders beschlossen - und daran haben sich dann in einer Demokratie dann auch alle zu halten...

Zudem würde ich eh sofort aus einem Verband austreten, dessen ja auch schriftlich veröffentlichten Grundsätze ich nicht teile - Du hast immer nlcht geschrieben, warum ihr drin bleibt, wenn sich euer Verein eh laut Deinen Worten nicht an die Vorgaben des Verbandes hält..

Warum dem Geld bezahlen?
Für was?

*Im Gegensatz zu Dir werde ich aber gerne dem zukünftigen VDSF/DAFV helfen, seine Grundsätze für seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler durchzusetzen - NUR für die Mitglieder und Zahler!*

Andere Angler sollten davon natürlich möglichst unbelästigt bleiben.

Die können ja eintreten, wenn sie das auch wollen.......

Oder austreten, wenn sie drin wären und die Verbandsvorgaben nicht wollen.. 

Oder der Leidensdruck bei Umsetzung der Vorgaben dann zu groß wird......


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Pro selbst wenn sie das durchbekommen mit dem Vorgehen gegen Ausbau der Wasserkraft und Kormoranproblematik in Berlin. 

Hilft es dir nichts da du eh nicht mehr Fischen gehen kannst, ausser in Aquakulturn was ja die Frau Dr. möchte. Alles schön Reden hilft nichts.


Wir wollen die Aquakultur stärken, um natürliche Bestände zu schonen.


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Pro selbst wenn sie das durchbekommen mit dem Vorgehen gegen Ausbau der Wasserkraft und Kormoranproblematik in Berlin.
> 
> Hilft es dir nichts da du eh nicht mehr Fischen gehen kannst, ausser in Aquakulturn was ja die Frau Dr. möchte. Alles schön Reden hilft nichts.
> 
> ...



Kann diese Miesmacherei nicht nachvollziehen...Ich weiß das ich auch noch mit meinen Enkelkindern angeln gehen kann, denn mein Opa konnte mit mir auch in der gleichen Art wie heute angeln gehen . In dieser ganzen Zeit gabs nur einen wirklichen bleibenden Einschnitt:  das Verbot vom Lebenden Köderfisch. Und das ist nicht alternativlos, und naja es wird ja stillschweigend, auf eigene Verantwortung fast überall geduldet. Der Setzkeschereinschnitt ist ja keiner mehr, da wieder aufgehoben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Kann diese Miesmacherei nicht nachvollziehen...Ich weiß das ich auch noch mit meinen Enkelkindern angeln gehen kann, denn mein Opa konnte mit mir auch in der gleichen Art wie heute angeln gehen . In dieser ganzen Zeit gabs nur einen wirklichen bleibenden Einschnitt:  das Verbot vom Lebenden Köderfisch. *Und das ist nicht alternativlos, und naja es wird ja stillschweigend, auf eigene Verantwortung fast überall geduldet*. Der Setzkeschereinschnitt ist ja keiner mehr, da wieder aufgehoben...


*Im Gegensatz zu Dir werde ich aber gerne dem zukünftigen VDSF/DAFV helfen, seine Grundsätze für ALLE seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler durchzusetzen - NUR für die Mitglieder und Zahler!*

Andere Angler sollten davon natürlich möglichst unbelästigt bleiben.

Die können ja eintreten, wenn sie das auch wollen.......

Oder austreten, wenn sie drin wären und die Verbandsvorgaben nicht wollen.. 

Oder der Leidensdruck bei Umsetzung der Vorgaben dann zu groß wird......


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem würde ich eh sofort aus einem Verband austreten, dessen ja auch schriftlich veröffentlichten Grundsätze ich nicht teile - Du hast immer nlcht geschrieben, warum ihr drin bleibt, wenn sich euer Verein eh laut Deinen Worten nicht an die Vorgaben des Verbandes hält..
> 
> Warum dem Geld bezahlen?
> Für was?
> ...



Trete doch auch nicht aus dem ADAC aus, wenn er sich klar gegen manipulierte Töpfe meiner Harley ausspricht. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Der VDSF soll auf Bundes und EU Ebene vertreten. Rest ist Ländersache... Deshalb bezahlen wir einen Beitrag an den LV und einen an den DV. Alles im grünen Bereich. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Trete doch auch nicht aus dem ADAC aus, wenn er sich klar gegen manipulierte Töpfe meiner Harley ausspricht. Wie ich schon geschrieben habe. Der VDSF soll auf Bundes und EU Ebene vertreten. Rest ist Ländersache... Deshalb bezahlen wir einen Beitrag an den LV und einen an den DV. Alles im grünen Bereich. |supergri


*Im Gegensatz zu Dir werde ich aber gerne dem zukünftigen VDSF/DAFV helfen, seine Grundsätze für ALLE seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler durchzusetzen - NUR für die Mitglieder und Zahler!*

Zudem ist der bayrische LV ja noch rigider als der VDSF/DAFV - Bund - auch dessen Vorgaben sollten gnadenlos für alle seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler umgesetzt werden.

Auch da werden wir zukünftig gerne helfen, schwarze Schafe unter den Vereinen auszusortieren, die nach Deinen Worten wie Dein Verein sich eh nicht an diese Vorgaben halten.

Andere Angler sollten davon natürlich möglichst unbelästigt bleiben.

Die können ja eintreten, wenn sie das auch wollen.......

Oder austreten, wenn sie drin wären und die Verbandsvorgaben nicht wollen.. 

Oder der Leidensdruck bei Umsetzung der Vorgaben dann zu groß wird......


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Im Gegensatz zu Dir werde ich aber gerne dem zukünftigen VDSF/DAFV helfen, seine Grundsätze für ALLE seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler durchzusetzen - NUR für die Mitglieder und Zahler!*
> 
> Andere Angler sollten davon natürlich möglichst unbelästigt bleiben.
> 
> ...



Tu dir keinen Zwang an. Wie verbittert muss man sein...


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Beim ADAC bekommste ja auch was für dein Geld


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Tu dir keinen Zwang an. Wie verbittert muss man sein...




Wieso vebittert?

Gar nie nie nicht................

Guter Demokrat!!

Ich akzeptiere nicht nur die Entscheidung, obwohl ich selber dagegen bin.

Im Gegensatz zu Dir als bekennendem Verbandsfreund will ich den Verbänden sogar trotz meiner inhaltlichen Opposition helfen, diese Grundsätze und Vorgaben auch für ihre Mitglieder und deren Zahler dann wirklich durchzusetzen.

Das kann ja nichts Schlimmes für die sein, da die das ja mehrheitlich so gewählt haben - also auch für  Dich nicht.

Du wirst doch kein Heuchler sein? Davon gehe ich wirklich nicht aus..

Daher, ob Bundes- oder Landesverband .....

*Im Gegensatz zu Dir werde ich aber gerne dem zukünftigen VDSF/DAFV helfen, seine Grundsätze für ALLE seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler durchzusetzen - NUR für die Mitglieder und Zahler!*

Zudem ist der bayrische LV ja noch rigider als der VDSF/DAFV-Bund - auch dessen Vorgaben sollten gnadenlos für alle seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler umgesetzt werden.

Auch da werden wir zukünftig gerne helfen, schwarze Schafe unter den Vereinen auszusortieren, die nach Deinen Worten wie Dein Verein sich eh nicht an diese Vorgaben halten.

Andere Angler sollten davon natürlich möglichst unbelästigt bleiben.

Die können ja eintreten, wenn sie das auch wollen.......

Oder austreten, wenn sie drin wären und die Verbandsvorgaben nicht wollen.. 

Oder der Leidensdruck bei Umsetzung der Vorgaben dann zu groß wird......


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

pro-release wenn du dich sogut auskennst was sie alles vorhaben und Ändern wollen kannst du mir doch mal die Fragen beantworten.

Wo bitte ist den die Demokratie? Wer von den echten Anglern, die Organisierten,sind den gefragt worden ob sie es so wollen ? Gibt es darüber zahlen? Wer sagt den das die Delegierten so abgestimmt haben wie es die Basis gerne gewollt hätte?
Auf alle Fragen die etwas genauer gestellt sind kommen keine klaren Antworten, nur ich gehe noch mit meinen Enkeln usw. zum Angeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@ Wallerangler:
JEDER organisierte Angler hatte die Möglichkeit sich einzubringen und das auch oppositionell.

Wers nicht getan hat und schweigt, hat logischerweise der Mehrheitsmeinung zugestimmt...

Wer was getan hat, weil er es anders wollte, hat eben nicht genügend Mitstreiter für ein anderes Ergebnis aktivieren können.

Das muss man akzeptieren und sollte dann der Mehrheit auch helfen, das alles dann wunschgemäß auch umzusetzen.


----------



## hf22 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Da ist sie wieder die Schwarzmalerei. Das ist Pessimismus pur. Wenn es Spaß macht alles so zu sehen, bitte. Ich seh das anders. Fährst du eigentlich auch bei Tempo 50 immer genau 50? Im Grunde übertreten wir doch den ganzen Tag über "Regeln" und Gesetze. Ich lass mich davon nicht runterziehen, und lebe mein Leben so wie ich es mit mir und der Allgemeinheit vereinbaren kann. Meine Harley würde einer Kontrolle bzw. bei einem Crash sicher Pobleme machen weil ein paar Dinge nicht legal sind. So what? Soll ich jetzt gegen unsere Politiker wettern? Loud Pipes save Lifes!|supergri
> 
> *Also es gibt viele Menschen die beim VDSF hervorragende Arbeit machen. Der VDSF hat mich in meiner Anglerei nicht beschnitten, wenn dann waren das irgrndwelche Vereins- oder Landesverbandsverbote. Aber alles womit ich locker Leben kann.*


Moin , Moin,

Mal ne Frage : wie lange Angelst du schon .Nach der Aussage noch nicht lange,oder.

 MFG


----------



## wallerangler (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wie auch immer, da ich ja kein Richtiger Angler bin solls mir egal sein. Niederlande,Belgien und Frankreich sind schnell erreicht.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Da ist sie wieder die Schwarzmalerei. Das ist Pessimismus pur. Wenn es Spaß macht alles so zu sehen, bitte. Ich seh das anders. Fährst du eigentlich auch bei Tempo 50 immer genau 50? Im Grunde übertreten wir doch den ganzen Tag über "Regeln" und Gesetze. Ich lass mich davon nicht runterziehen, und lebe mein Leben so wie ich es mit mir und der Allgemeinheit vereinbaren kann. Meine Harley würde einer Kontrolle bzw. bei einem Crash sicher Pobleme machen weil ein paar Dinge nicht legal sind. So what? Soll ich jetzt gegen unsere Politiker wettern? Loud Pipes save Lifes!|supergri
> 
> Also es gibt viele Menschen die beim VDSF hervorragende Arbeit machen. Der VDSF hat mich in meiner Anglerei nicht beschnitten, wenn dann waren das irgrndwelche Vereins- oder Landesverbandsverbote. Aber alles womit ich locker Leben kann.




Guten Morgen,

der VDSF hat Dich nicht in der Angelei beschnitten weil Du und viele andere sich über die Richtlinien hinwegsetzen.

Würden erheblich mehr Kontrollen am Gewässer durchgeführt, gebe es erheblich mehr Anzeigen.
Fängt schon an wenn ich den Angelplatz betrete.
Keine Äste abknicken, zu hohes Gras beseitigen etc.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Fischereirecht ist Ländersache. Vom Dachverband erwarte ich Einsatz und Mitbestimmung in Brüssel, und ein geschlossenes (zum Glück jetzt möglich) Vorgehen gegen Ausbau der Wasserkraft und Kormoranproblematik in Berlin. Eben die politische Ebene, alles andere ist Landesverbandssache. Ist von den Landesverbänden ja auch so gewollt.




Ich hoffe Dir ist bekannt, das es kein MItspracherecht auf EU- u. Bundesebene gibt.

Bist Du der Meinung, dass die Lobby von Frau H.- K. und ihre gefolgschaft gross genug ist um Anglerinteressen in der EU und im Bund zu vertreten?

Ehrlich gesagt, ich nicht.
Evtl.. fliegt die besagte Dame sogar aus dem Bundestag, wer weiss?

Welche Lobby hat eine Dame dessen Partei bei max. 10% rumdümpelt, im Grunde aber immer mit einem Abflug aus dem Bundestag und diversen Landtagen rechnen muss?


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Pro selbst wenn sie das durchbekommen mit dem Vorgehen gegen Ausbau der Wasserkraft und Kormoranproblematik in Berlin.
> 
> Hilft es dir nichts da du eh nicht mehr Fischen gehen kannst, ausser in Aquakulturn was ja die Frau Dr. möchte. Alles schön Reden hilft nichts.
> 
> ...



Beri x- tausend Wasserkraftwerke, was gibt es da noch zu stoppen?
Jeder Fluss ist erheblich verbaut.
Unsere Flüsse sind nicht im Fluss.


----------



## Norbi (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Bist Du der Meinung, dass die Lobby von Frau H.- K. und ihre gefolgschaft gross genug ist um Anglerinteressen in der EU und im Bund zu vertreten?
> 
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das so ein Kasperverband in der EU ernst genommen wird,er trägt nur zur Erheiterung bei.
> Mich würde es intressieren wie uns die Ausländischen Verbände,Vereine oder Angler sehen???


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Norbi schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich glaube nicht das so ein Kasperverband in der EU ernst genommen wird,er trägt nur zur Erheiterung bei.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Du weißt so gut wie ich das das Quatsch ist. Es gibt ja auch viele Landesverbände die sich klar vom Dachverband in ihren Vorgaben unterscheiden. Fischereirecht ist Ländersache! Und wenn der Verein nach diesem Fischereirecht handelt ist alles in Butter. Und wenn das der Verein nicht vorgibt dann passiert alles was das Mitglied macht auf eigene Verantwortung. Damit kann ich gut leben...



Du machst einen entscheidenden Denkfehler.

Es geht bei dieser Fusion um die Einheit der Angler. Diese ist nun ein Stückchen näher gerückt. Zwar gegen unsere Meinung, aber egal.
Und alle Landesverbände, die dieser Fusion zugestimmt haben, unterwerfen sich damit dem Zweck und der Ideologie des Bundesverbandes. Das ist zwingend logisch, denn sonst müsste man ja nicht fusionieren.

Was auch immer von einem Bundesverband verlautbart wird, ist der demokratisch erzielte Beschluß seiner Mitglieder. Und wer sind diese Mitglieder ? Richtig, die Landesverbände.

Und selbstverständlich sind die Landesverbände an die Beschlüsse des Bundesverbandes (die ja im Prinzip nix anderes sind, als die Bündelung ihrer eigenen Beschlüsse) gebunden.

Und wie Thomas es in seiner Signatur stehen hat, es geht um *alle* Angler.

Der organisierte Teil der Anglerschaft, hat sich entschieden, seine Wünsche und Ziele von einem fusionierten Bundesverband vertreten zu lassen.

Und im Rahmen dessen sollte natürlich jeder daran arbeiten, dass die Vorgaben der Verbände von den Vereinen (denn diese sind es ja, die das in der Praxis umsetzen müssen) auch wirklich umgesetzt und durch Kontrollen überwacht werden. 

Wenn ein Verein sich nicht mit der Linie der Verbände identifizieren kann, dann muß er halt kämpfen (das haben sicher alle oppositionellen Vereine im Rahmen der Fusionsverhandlungen getan) oder, wenn er unterliegt und die Beschlüsse nicht mittragen kann, aus dem Verband austreten. 

Wenn ein Verein nicht mit der Linie des Verbandes einverstanden ist, kann er natürlich auch im Verband bleiben und weiterkämpfen. Dann ist er aber trotzdem an die geltenden Beschlüsse gebunden. 

Das ist klare, saubere Demokratie.

Und da ein Verband, gleich ob Landes- oder Bundesverband, nicht alle Vereine im Blick haben kann, will Thomas den Verbänden - und damit der demokratischen Mehrheit der Vereine - durch Information und Aufklärung helfen, ihren Laden gemäß der gefassten Beschlüsse sauber zu halten.

Ich helfe ihm dabei ein bisschen, weil ich das richtig und gut finde, bin ja schon mit den Bayern in Kontakt.

Da wird sich sicher in der nächsten Zeit einiges tun. Der Bayerische Verband ist jedenfalls interessiert.

Also verstehe ich Deine Aufregung nicht. 

Ungeachtet dessen wird natürlich weiterhin gegen negative Entwicklungen im Bereich der Angelfischerei vorgegangen. Und zwar mit aller Macht. Aber was Gültigkeit hat, muss auch so umgesetzt werden, ohne wenn und aber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Und wie Thomas es in seiner Signatur stehen hat, es geht um alle Angler.



Richtig Ralle - ich will gerne für ALLE Angler da sein mit meinen Mitteln und Möglichkeiten - auch für die organisierten logischerweise..

Auch wenn Frau Dr. schon auf der Sitzung in Berlin klar gemacht hat, *nur *organisierte wären zu berücksichtigen. Da haben wir halt einen inhaltlichen Dissens...

Und?

Deswegen kann ich als Demokrat trotzdem Beschlüsse und Verbandsvrogaben respektieren und mithelfen, dass die auch zumindest *verbandsintern* dann umgesetzt werden

Den organisierten will ich daher gerne helfen, dass die Beschlüsse der Verbände (auch wenn ich sie inhaltlich nicht teilen sollte) - von allen organisierten mehrheitlich ja gewollt - dann auch zumindest mal *verbandsintern *umgesetzt werden.



Geht es um anglerfeindliche Gesetze und Restriktionen (unabhängig davon, wer die einbringt, unterstützt oder durchsetzen will) werde  ich immer dagegen kämpfen indem wir  weiter informieren und fragen..

Weil wir ja für ALLE da sein wollen, also auch für die Angler, die keine weiteren Restriktionen wollen.

Also denen in den Verbänden so wie man nur kann helfen, dass ihre Wünsche (also die Verbandsvorgaben Bund und Land) *verbandsintern* auch umgesetzt werden.

Und den anderen, dass keine weiteren gesetzlichen Restriktionen kommen.

Wer mehr Restriktionen und Regeln will und braucht, kann dann ja in die Verbände eintreten, dafür sind die ja da..

Aber auch genauso klar:
Bevor die Verbände nicht in den eigenern Reihen alles durchgesetzt und ihre schwarzen Schafe eliminiert haben, sollen sie alle anderen Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen gefälligst auch in Ruhe lassen!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich widerspreche dir ja nur selten, Ralle, aber ich muss mal relativieren.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der organisierte Teil der Anglerschaft, hat sich entschieden, seine Wünsche und Ziele von einem fusionierten Bundesverband vertreten zu lassen......



Im übertragenen Sinne kann man als Vergleich die Bundesrepublik(der Bananen) als Adäquat heranziehen.
Da regieren auch immer Leute ohne absolute Mehrheit in der Bevölkerung über die Masse hinweg und tlws. gegen den Willen der Mehrheit.
Es kann also keine Rede davon, sein, dass die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler diesen Bundesverband und dessen Ziele will.
Eher schon ist es so, dass (wie in der Bananenrepublik) hinter verschlossenen Türen von den Oberen Vorschriften gemacht werdem, denen sich dann alle beugen sollen!
An der Stelle kommt dann deine Opposition ins Spiel.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ein Verein sich nicht mit der Linie der Verbände identifizieren kann, dann muß er halt kämpfen (das haben sicher alle oppositionellen Vereine im Rahmen der Fusionsverhandlungen getan) oder, wenn er unterliegt und die Beschlüsse nicht mittragen kann, aus dem Verband austreten.



Man kann hier in den Ostbundesländern als einzelner KAV nicht so einfach austreten weil der LAV der Pächter des Gewässerpools ist und wie wir alle wissen sind die LAVs ganz eng mit dem BV verbandelt.
Austreten ist also keine Option wenn man noch angeln will.
Oder als Vergleich - man kann ja auch aus keiner Bananenrepublik austreten, nur weil einem die Vorschriften nicht passen.
Das führt dann eher zu allgemeinem Ungehorsam - eine vorübergehend gute Lösung, wie ich finde - bis sich eine echt demokratische Lösung findet, die von einener echten Mehrheit an der Basis getragen wird.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist klare, saubere Demokratie..



Nö.
Das ist nur das Ergebnis einer "guten" Nichtinformationspolitik. Da die Basis größtenteils nichtmal informiert ist, kann man nicht von einer entscheidenden Mehrheit ausgehen.
Und der Ursprungsbedeutung nach gilt Demokratie = absolute Mehrheit notwendig.
Da diese nicht vorhanden ist, haben wir aus meiner Sicht(als echter (Basis-)Demokrat) nur einen Missbrauch des Wortes Demokratie aber keine ernstzunehmende wirklich demokratisch gewählte Legislative.
Warum zum Henker sollte ich also deren Willen befolgen?

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche dir ja nur selten, Ralle, aber ich muss mal relativieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob aktiv wollen, oder stillschweigend zustimmen, ist das Gleiche.

Zunächst einmal geht es ja noch nur um den VDSF.

Der DAV hat ja noch nicht Ja gesagt, und so kann durch Vereine und untergeordnete Verbände noch interveniert werden.

Und selbstverständlich könnten die organisierten Angler in den DAV Ländern den ganzen Kram verhindern, oder hätten können.

Wenn was hinter verschlossenen Türen ausgemauschelt wird, dann tritt man die Tür halt ein.

Das ist natürlich in der allgemeinen Politik fast unmöglich, weil es um ganz andere Massen geht.

Aber ein so kleiner und überschaubarer Haufen wie die Angler kann das sehr wohl, wenn alle wollen.

Die Mehrheit wollte wohl nicht, also ist der Demokratie Genüge getan.

Die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler wollen die Fusion oder sind zumindest damit einverstanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und selbstverständlich könnten die organisierten Angler in den DAV Ländern den ganzen Kram verhindern, oder hätten können.
> 
> Wenn was hinter verschlossenen Türen ausgemauschelt wird, dann tritt man die Tür halt ein..



Das alles setzt voraus, dass man informiert ist!
Die Mehrheit weiß aber von nix und allein deshalb kommt es wie es kommt und kam es wie es kam.

Lesen ja leider längst nicht alle im AB.#t

Also nochmal:
Das ist nur das Ergebnis einer "guten" Nichtinformationspolitik.


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nein.
> Die Mehrheit weiß von nix und alleion deshalb kommt es wie es kommt und kam es wie es kam.
> 
> Lesen ja leider längst nicht alle im AB.#t




Wer nach 8 Jahren Konfusionsbestrebungen immer noch nix weiß, der interessiert sich nicht dafür.

Außerdem gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass von jedem Verein mindestens ein Angler hier liest, bzw. lesende Angler auch mit Anglern aus anderen Vereinen darüber reden.

Und jeder Angler, der informiert ist, und diese Informationen nicht weiterträgt, duldet, was geschieht.

Und die Diskussionen sind ja bis in die Kreisverbände gegangen. Und selbst wenn man da nur spärlich informiert war, *dass* fusioniert werden sollte, wusste jeder. Und da frag ich als mündiger Bürger halt nach. Oder lasse alles geschehen.

Kannste drehen und wenden wie Du willst. *Jeder* hat die Chance und die Möglichkeit, sich zu informieren.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer nach 8 Jahren Konfusionsbestrebungen immer noch nix weiß, der interessiert sich nicht dafür.
> 
> Außerdem gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass von jedem Verein mindestens ein Angler hier liest, bzw. lesende Angler auch mit Anglern aus anderen Vereinen darüber reden.



Immer noch nö.
Ich selbst habe auch seinerzeit erst durchs AB davon erfahren. Es kommt absolut nix von den Verbänden unten an.#d

Die andere Schätzung ist viel zu optimistisch.

Ich treffe viele Angler aber bisher war  nicht einer dabei der von einer Fusion wusste(bis ich es ihm sagte) und das ist Tatsache, während das nur Vermutung:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Außerdem gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass von jedem Verein mindestens ein  Angler hier liest, bzw. lesende Angler auch mit Anglern aus anderen  Vereinen darüber reden.


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

professor das nichtinformiert werden ist das eine, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
aber mal ehrlich wieviele interessiert es denn wirklich?
ich habe auch mit vielen gesprochen, interesse dafür bei wenigen, bei den meisten kam, ich will nur angeln, interessiert mich nicht.
so ist nun leider mal die lage in der praxis.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> mich würde es intressieren wie uns die Ausländischen Verbände,Vereine oder Angler sehen???


 
Das kann ich dir sagen : Vom Ural bis nach Portugal ist die deutsche Vereins - und Regelwütigkeit die Lachnummer hoch 3 . Vorallen weil wir uns dabei so wichtig und einzigartig vorkommen - fast so wie in der ersten Strophe unserer Nationalhymde -daran hat sich bis auf den geographischen Gegebenheiten, scheinbar in den Köpfen vieler bis heute nichts geändert ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



antonio schrieb:


> professor das nichtinformiert werden ist das eine, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
> aber mal ehrlich wieviele interessiert es denn wirklich?
> ich habe auch mit vielen gesprochen, interesse dafür bei wenigen, bei  den meisten kam, ich will nur angeln, interessiert mich nicht.
> so ist nun leider mal die lage in der praxis.
> ...




Ziehen wir also die sehr große Gruppe Nichtinformierten und die weniger große Gruppe der Nichtinteressierten von der Gesamtheit der Mitglieder ab.
Dann bleiben noch höchstens 10% übrig und das ist keine Mehrheit, deren Beschlüsse mich zu einer Veränderung meiner Gewohnheiten veranlassen werden.


----------



## Knispel (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ziehen wir also die sehr große Gruppe Nichtinformierten und die weniger große Gruppe der Nichtinteressierten von der Gesamtheit der Mitglieder ab.
> Dann bleiben noch höchstens 10% übrig und das ist keine Mehrheit, deren Beschlüsse mich zu einer Veränderung meiner Gewohnheiten veranlassen werden.


 
Total richtig, wo der Franzose und der Italiener schon lange auf die Barrikaden gegangen wäre , klatschen wir immer noch Beifall frei nach dem Motto - ich will ja nur in Ruhe angeln, die maches das schon. Solange wie die beste Shimanski für 19,99 Euro immer noch 19,99 € und die Dose Maden 1,50 Euro kostet, ist die Welt doch Ordnung, Bei uns darf ich ja noch Nachtangeln und muss nicht alles totschlagen - was die anderen für Probleme haben juckt mich nicht ...
Kümmert euch doch einfach einmal um die ganze Vereins und Vernandswillkür nicht, wollen die denn ihre Vereine auflösen, weil sie alle rausschmeißen ...


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

professor wir reden aneinander vorbei.
das desinteresse vieler, ich sage soger der meisten, wird von den vorständen eben schamlos ausgenutzt, nur so konnte es zu solchen entscheidungen abstimmungsergebnissen etc. kommen.
geschrien wurde doch immer erst, als das kind in den brunnen gefallen war.
dann war es zu spät, die einschränkungen standen fest.
jetzt regt sich langsam etwas aber eben noch lange nicht genug.
und solange die desinteressierten noch in dieser großen anzahl vorhanden sind, wird sich auch nur schwer was ändern lassen, also muß informiert werden und zwar nicht nur über vorstände verbände etc.
und wenn das desinteresse weiterhin bestehen bleibt wie momentan, tja dann merken es die desinteressierten eben erst, wenn die nächsten einschränkungen kommen oder da sind.
dann gibts wieder nen kleinen aufschrei und das wars.
das ist die mentalität des deutschen michels, nicht nur beim angeln.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immer noch nö.
> Ich selbst habe auch seinerzeit erst durchs AB davon erfahren. Es kommt absolut nix von den Verbänden unten an.#d
> 
> Die andere Schätzung ist viel zu optimistisch.
> ...




Ich will Dir jetzt nicht zu nahe treten, weiß ja, dass Du ein Guter bist.

Aber, wieviele Angler in Deiner Gegend hast Du informiert?

20, 30 ?

Vielleicht.

Und jeder von denen hat wieder sagen wir mal nur 10 informiert. Und von denen........usw.

Innerhalb von zwei, drei Monaten ist die gesamte Anglerschaft informiert.

Es sei denn, die Mehrheit interessiert sich nicht oder ist stillschweigend einverstanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ziehen wir also die sehr große Gruppe Nichtinformierten und die weniger große Gruppe der Nichtinteressierten von der Gesamtheit der Mitglieder ab.
> Dann bleiben noch höchstens 10% übrig und das ist keine Mehrheit, deren Beschlüsse mich zu einer Veränderung meiner Gewohnheiten veranlassen werden.



Wer sich nicht informiert ist selber schuld und stimmt durch seine Passivität damit der Mehrheit schlicht zu - er hätte alle Möglichkeiten, es anders zu machen.

Daher:
Ich persönlich will gerne für ALLE Angler da sein mit meinen Mitteln und Möglichkeiten - auch für die organisierten logischerweise..

Auch wenn Frau Dr. schon auf der Sitzung in Berlin klar gemacht hat, *nur *organisierte wären zu berücksichtigen. Da haben wir halt einen inhaltlichen Dissens...

Und?

Deswegen kann ich als Demokrat trotzdem Beschlüsse und Verbandsvorgaben respektieren und mithelfen, dass die auch zumindest *verbandsintern* dann umgesetzt werden

Den organisierten will ich daher gerne helfen, dass die Beschlüsse der Verbände (auch wenn ich sie inhaltlich nicht teilen sollte) - von allen organisierten mehrheitlich ja gewollt - dann auch zumindest mal *verbandsintern *umgesetzt werden.

Geht es um anglerfeindliche Gesetze und Restriktionen (unabhängig davon, wer die einbringt, unterstützt oder durchsetzen will) werde  ich immer dagegen kämpfen indem wir  weiter informieren und fragen..

Weil wir ja für ALLE da sein wollen, also auch für die Angler, die keine weiteren Restriktionen wollen.

Also denen in den Verbänden so wie man nur kann helfen, dass ihre Wünsche (also die Verbandsvorgaben Bund und Land) *verbandsintern* auch umgesetzt werden.

Und den anderen, dass keine weiteren gesetzlichen Restriktionen kommen.

Wer mehr Restriktionen und Regeln will und braucht, kann dann ja in die Verbände eintreten, dafür sind die ja da..

Aber auch genauso klar:
Bevor die Verbände nicht in den eigenen Reihen alles durchgesetzt und ihre schwarzen Schafe eliminiert haben, sollen sie alle anderen Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen gefälligst auch in Ruhe lassen!!


Bis dahin aber dann daher, ob Bundes- oder Landesverband .....

*Ich helfe aber gerne dem zukünftigen VDSF/DAFV, seine Grundsätze für ALLE seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler durchzusetzen - NUR für die Mitglieder und Zahler!*

Zudem ist z. B. der bayrische LV ja noch rigider als der VDSF/DAFV-Bund - auch dessen Vorgaben sollten gnadenlos für alle seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler umgesetzt werden.

Auch da werden wir zukünftig gerne helfen, schwarze Schafe unter den Vereinen auszusortieren...

Andere Angler sollten davon natürlich möglichst unbelästigt bleiben.

Die können ja eintreten, wenn sie das auch wollen.......

Oder austreten, wenn sie drin wären und die Verbandsvorgaben nicht wollen.. 

Oder der Leidensdruck bei Umsetzung der Vorgaben dann zu groß wird......


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Das System beruht eben auf einem "Vertrauen", dass man in seinen jeweiligen Vertreter setzt. Man hofft, dass dieser nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen abstimmt und sich diese Hoffnung dann in der Folge in der Wahl der nächst höheren Repräsentanten fortsetzt!

Die Krux beginnt aber bereits in fast allen Fällen da keine Auswahl besteht und sich die Kandidaten und ihre Zielrichtungen nicht vorstellen. Man ist ja meistens froh, dass man einen findet, der das macht. Nun, dass heisst noch nicht, dass derjenige gegen das Wohl der Maße der Anglerschaft stimmt.

Es fragt sich also, ab welcher Ebene die nach oben hörigen Apparatschicks gewählt werden? 
Wo beginnt die Amigoebene, mithin ab wo zählt die "Verbrüderung/Beziehung" mehr als das objektive Wohl und Wehe der Anglerschaft? Ab wo gelten wir als unangenehme Störer/Pöbel mit unseren Bedürfnissen und Fragen?

Oder liegt es an der Altersstruktur und überholten Denkweise einer Generation der Alten, die zu den heutigen Entwicklungen und Strömungen beim Angeln gar keinen Bezug mehr haben?

Eines scheint sicher, bis auf diese Frau Happan etc von der FDP, scheinen das alles Repräsentanten aus den Reihen der  Anglerschaft zu sein!

Was soll eigentlich jemand an der Spitze eines Verbandes bewirlen, der überhaupt gar keinen Bezug zum Angelsport hat?

Dies wirkt umso befremdlicher, als dass die naheliegende Befürchtung besteht, dass die FDP wohl nicht mehr lange in der Regierung vertreten sein wird. Damit brechen dann aber auch die Kontakte ab, auf deren Verbindung und Einfluss man wohl hoffte!
Damit fällt dann auch der zweite Grund für diese Kandidatin weg!

Bekommt die Happan sonstewie eigentlich Geld für Ihre Tätigkeit? Dann gäbe es auf Ihrer Seite ja noch in Betracht des anstehenden Wahldebakels ein Motiv sich finanziell zu retten!


----------



## Heilbutt (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich widerspreche dir ja nur selten, Ralle, aber ich muss mal relativieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



|good:so sieht´s auch meiner Meinung nach hierzulande aus!!!!|good:

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Was jammert ihr jetzt denn alle?

Das Ergebnis wurde demokratisch einwandfrei erzielt (auch wenn man eine geheime Abstimmung verhindert hat)..

Wir informieren schon lange genug, es gab zig Schreiben von den Verbänden - auch öffentlich, siehe LSFV-NDS - man kann keine Strukturen oder Nichtinformiertheit geltend machen.

Es haben alle Möglichkeiten bestanden.

Wer sich nicht informierte, wollte es nicht und stützt damit (bzw. mit seinem Vertrauen wie Deep Down schreibt) ganz glasklar die Mehrheitsentscheidung.

Ich akzeptiere das als Demokrat..

Und werde helfen, das für ALLE Organisierten dann auch durchzusetzen im Sinne des VDSF/DAFV und seines Präsidiums.

Auch wenn ich inhaltlich anderer Meinung bin und immer weiter für diese kämpfen werde.

Laut Happach-Kassan gehts ihr ja eh nur um die Organisierten und nicht um die, "die mal ne Angel in der Hand hatten und sich dann Angler nennen".

Also den organisierten Zahlern helfen, dass in den Genuß desen kommen, was sie gewählt haben.

Allen anderen dabei, dass nicht noch mehr sinnlose Restriktionen und Gesetze für Normalangler kommen.


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Laut Happach-Kassan gehts ihr ja eh nur um die Organisierten und nicht die, "die mal ne Angel in der Hand hatten und sich dann Angler nennen".



Das sacht eine, die folgende Hobbies hat: Fahrradfahren, Botanik, Historische Kartografie, Tatort.

Warum will man die bei den Angler aufs Abstellgleis schieben?
Die muss sich doch selber völlig unqualifiziert vorkommen! Ist die Not so groß!


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

ich denke das solche Diskussionen wie hier, die ja auch von Funktionären heimlich gelesen werden, dem neuen DAFV helfen werden - besser bei der Anglerschaft wahrgenommen zu werden.

Wenn das Ergebnis ist, dass das 90 % der organisierten Angler sich nicht informiert und deswegen mit Vorgaben und Regel ihre Probleme haben .... dann muss man konsequenter durchgreifen.

Man sollte über die LV klare fischereirechtliche Mindestvorgaben einheitlich platzieren. Es kann nicht sein, dass Fische in Bayern besser gehegt werden als in Schleswig- Holstein.

Man sollte die Vereine mehr und konsequenter in die Pflicht nehmen Vorgaben und Pflichten durchzusetzen. Wenn man hier lesen kann, dass Vorstände die mitgestalteten Regel selber nicht einhalten - dann geht das ja gar nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Das sacht eine, die folgende Hobbies hat: Fahrradfahren, Botanik, Historische Kartografie, Tatort.



Respektiere doch diese demokratische Wahl, dass wollen die organisierten Angler eben!

Siehe auch den Thread um Kohle für Casting - der Weg ist vorgezeichnet.

Vielleicht kommen ja zukünftig noch Fahrradrennen für Angler dazu bei dem Hobby der Präsidentin??

Wir werden dann im Falle dessen gerne helfen, das für die Organisierten *verbandsintern* auch das umzusetzen.......


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nur hierzu noch kurz.....|supergri



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht informiert ist selber schuld und stimmt durch seine Passivität damit der Mehrheit schlicht zu - er hätte alle Möglichkeiten, es anders zu machen.




Nein!
Wie der Ausdruck "passiv" schon sagt, unbeteiligt(!).
Also können die Passiven weder den Befürwortern, noch den Gegner zugerechnet werden!
Automatismen gibt es da nicht.

Wer sich passiv verhält will weder das Eine noch das Andere, sondern im Grunde Stillstand.
Eine Möglichkeit die mir nichtmal am schlechtesten erscheint wenn man bedenkt was uns noch blühen könnte.

Es bleibt also dabei, dass aus meiner Sicht höchstens 10% der organisierten Angelrschaft informiert und trotzdem dafür sind(Ignoranten eben wenigstens mit selektiver Wahrnehmung).

Dann gibt es noch die Passiven, die wollen dass es so bleibt wie es ist und die Gegner, die entweder wollen dass es so bleibt wie es ist oder aber sich anders verändert.
Diese beiden  zusammen stellen die größte Gruppe, der organisierten Angler und sind explizit nicht für eine (Kon)Fusion so wie sie jetzt läuft.
Politikverdrossenheit ist ja kein Problem nur der Anglerverbände auch wenn fast niemand aus dem Grunde passiv ist, dass er damit etwas befürwortet.
Wenn dem so wäre, würde er wohl in das Lager der Befürworter wechseln(auch allgemein).
#6


----------



## pro-release (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Norbi schrieb:


> Sharpo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bist Du der Meinung, dass die Lobby von Frau H.- K. und ihre gefolgschaft gross genug ist um Anglerinteressen in der EU und im Bund zu vertreten?
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Wie der Ausdruck "passiv" schon sagt, unbeteiligt(!).


Nicht unbeteiligt-  untätig..
Sie sind als Mitglieder beteiligt..

Wenn sie dann die Umsetzung bestimmter Dinge nicht wollen, müssen die Passiven eben aktiv werden -  werden sies nicht:
Gelten selbstverständlich mit absolutem Recht  die entsprechenden Beschlüße und Grundlagen für alle in der jeweiligen Organisation.

Und ich helfe gerne bei deren Umsetzung NUR für diese Organisierten - nicht dabei, dass das für alle gelten soll.

Hat dann jeder die Möglichkeit verbandsintern für Änderungen zu kämpfen oder auszutreten - wir sind ein freies Land..


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Vorbildlich. Der VDSF ist die treibende Kraft beider EAA. (European  Anglers Alliance) Mohnert ist dort auch zum Vorsitzenden gewählt worden.  Da sind übrigens auch so liberale Angelverbände wie die Niederlande,  England, Irland und die Skandinavier dabei...



und auch hier hat der DAFV ja Weitblick - wenn im Rahmen der EU hier Anpassungen erfolgen , dann können unsere europäischen Nachbarn auf das deutsche Modell zurückgreifen. Angeln und Naturschutz in Harmonie.

Über die EU eingekippt werden so auch keine nationalen Feindbilder geschürt.


----------



## Pitti (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht besitzen Sie ja wirklich Weitblick http://www.gfbf.de/index.php?id=6

Das Verbandsklagerecht kann uns Anglern, viele Probleme bereiten.


----------



## Südschwedenfan (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

"Die neue Präsidentin, Dr. Christel-Happach-Kasan,
kümmert sich seit 1990 um die Kormorane." ????????#c


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo



> "Die neue Präsidentin, Dr. Christel-Happach-Kasan,
> kümmert sich seit 1990 um die Kormorane." ????????


und das mit tollen Erfolg #h
... perfekte Nahrungsfischer.


----------



## Franky (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Südschwedenfan schrieb:


> "Die neue Präsidentin, Dr. Christel-Happach-Kasan,
> kümmert sich seit 1990 um die Kormorane." ????????#c



Dann kann sie ihren Fehler ja hier gleich wieder wettmachen:
http://www.vdsf.de/media/kormoranpetition2013.html


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Dann kann sie ihren Fehler ja hier gleich wieder wettmachen:
> http://www.vdsf.de/media/kormoranpetition2013.html



Ich denke wenn die Sache soooo wichtig wäre, dann hätte der Verband dies initiiert. Aber es ja auch schön das diese Petition unterstützt wird.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



antonio schrieb:


> professor das nichtinformiert werden ist das eine, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
> aber mal ehrlich wieviele interessiert es denn wirklich?
> ich habe auch mit vielen gesprochen, interesse dafür bei wenigen, bei den meisten kam, ich will nur angeln, interessiert mich nicht.
> so ist nun leider mal die lage in der praxis.
> ...



Wenn es ums Angeln geht, interessiert es vielen. Geht es aber um den VDSF Naturschutz.....


----------



## Sharpo (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Norbi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vorbildlich. Der VDSF ist die treibende Kraft beider EAA. (European Anglers Alliance) Mohnert ist dort auch zum Vorsitzenden gewählt worden. Da sind übrigens auch so liberale Angelverbände wie die Niederlande, England, Irland und die Skandinavier dabei...
> ...


----------



## JonasH (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Seit mehreren tagen lese ich mich nun in das Thema ein. Nun bin ich hier angekommen und kann behaupten einen relativ guten Überblick zu haben, nun frage ich mich wie es weiter geht... Beginnt der Spaß nun von vorne und in 10? Jahren stehen wir am gleichen Punkt? 

Hat schon jemand die Doktorarbeit von der sog. "Frau Dr." überprüft?


----------



## Norbi (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@Sharpo,das Zitat was Du reingestellt hast ist auch nicht von mir,jemand bringt hier was ganz schön durcheinander#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



JonasH schrieb:


> Seit mehreren tagen lese ich mich nun in das Thema ein. Nun bin ich hier angekommen und kann behaupten einen relativ guten Überblick zu haben, nun frage ich mich wie es weiter geht... Beginnt der Spaß nun von vorne und in 10? Jahren stehen wir am gleichen Punkt?
> 
> Hat schon jemand die Doktorarbeit von der sog. "Frau Dr." überprüft?



nanana, jetzt aber...


böööööse ...


----------



## antonio (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn es ums Angeln geht, interessiert es vielen. Geht es aber um den VDSF Naturschutz.....



es interessiert eben nicht viele, was die praxis beweist.

antonio


----------



## Knurrhahn (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



JonasH schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Doktorarbeit von der sog. "Frau Dr." überprüft?



ist doch schon fast alles gelaufen. Das Arbeitsleben dieser Frau ist doch bald geschafft.


----------



## Norbi (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Danke für den Link...Knurri,ich kannte die Frau nicht,aber jetzt bin ich sowas von erschrocken|bigeyes


----------



## JonasH (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ist doch schon fast alles gelaufen. Das Arbeitsleben dieser Frau ist doch bald geschafft.



Na da würden natürlich ein paar Cent mehr in der eigenen Tasche gut tuen. 
Schade. Zu ihrer Zeit war das mit dem "Copy&Paste" noch nicht so verbreitet oder?


----------



## Norbi (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ist doch schon fast alles gelaufen. Das Arbeitsleben dieser Frau ist doch bald geschafft.



Und jetzt hängt Sie mit Armen und Beinen an den Bänzeln des VDSF und zappelt nach deren Musik:m


----------



## Zoddl (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat dann jeder die Möglichkeit verbandsintern für Änderungen zu kämpfen oder *auszutreten *- wir sind ein freies Land..


|bla:|bla:|bla:
Hegst du zufälligerweise ein persönliches Interesse am Erwerb von Gewässern aus den DAV - Gewässerpools?

Ich mein, wer so häufig auf die Möglichkeit des Austritts aus Verein/LV/BV hinweist, der nimmt doch den Zusammenbruch dieser Pools bewusst in Kauf. #t


Grüzze
Zoddl

PS: Gibts eigentlich "zufälligerweise" nach über 4 (oder 5?) Jahren Fusionsdiskussion hier im AB irgendeinen Plan B, der den Pool *allen* Anglern erhält?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Der Pool ist ne Sache der Organisierten - wenn die mehrheitlich beschliessen, den abzuschaffen, ist das doch deren Sache.

Ein Verband ist nunmal ein Gesamtpaket - im VDSF-DAFV nimmt man damit eben auch alles in Kauf, wofür die Präsidentin steht, weil man das Personal als organisierter ja mehrheitlich gewählt hat.

Rosinenpicken ist nicht!!!

Wenn der DAV seine Gewässerpools in den VDSF/DAFV über die Landesverbände mit einbringt, müssen sie eben auch schlucken, was vom Bundesverband vorgegeben wird, wie man zu angeln hat, wenn man in diesem Verband sein will.. 

Was dann natürlich auch an Poolgewässen gilt...

Mitgefangen-_ Mitgehangen 
bzw. :
Die wollens ja wirklich so, sie stimmen mehrheitlich ja so ab....

Kein Spaß mehr am Angeln, Angeln nur zur Ernährung, Tierschutz wichtiger als Angler, kein Wertungangeln, keine Qualis, kein zurücksetzen, kein Setzkescher, kein Nachtangeln, angeln nur an befestigten Ufern (Natur schützen und meiden), kein Bootsangeln, kein Schleppangeln sowieso nicht, Verbot von Boilies, Verbot vom Gummmiködern, Verbot von Bleiködern, Verbot von anfüttern etc. -am besten eh nur noch Casting...

Die designierte Präsidentin gibt ja den Weg in ihren Schreiben vor..

Gilt ja genauso für die anderen angelpolitischen Punkte..

Den organisierten will ich als Demokrat daher gerne helfen, dass die Beschlüsse der Verbände (auch wenn ich sie inhaltlich nicht teilen sollte) - von allen organisierten mehrheitlich ja gewollt - dann auch zumindest mal *verbandsintern *umgesetzt werden.

Geht es um anglerfeindliche Gesetze und Restriktionen auch für Nichtorganisierte (unabhängig davon, wer die einbringt, unterstützt oder durchsetzen will) werde ich immer dagegen kämpfen indem wir  weiter informieren und fragen..

Weil wir ja für ALLE da sein wollen, also auch für die Angler, die keine weiteren Restriktionen wollen.

Also denen in den Verbänden so wie man nur kann helfen, dass ihre Wünsche (also die Verbandsvorgaben Bund und Land) *verbandsintern* auch umgesetzt werden.

Und den anderen, dass keine weiteren gesetzlichen Restriktionen kommen.

Wer mehr Restriktionen und Regeln will und braucht, kann dann ja in die Verbände eintreten, dafür sind die ja da..

Aber auch genauso klar:
Bevor die Verbände nicht in den eigenen Reihen alles durchgesetzt und ihre schwarzen Schafe eliminiert haben, sollen sie alle anderen Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen gefälligst auch in Ruhe lassen!!


Bis dahin aber dann daher, ob Bundes- oder Landesverband .....

*Ich helfe aber gerne dem zukünftigen VDSF/DAFV, seine Grundsätze für ALLE seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler durchzusetzen - NUR für die Mitglieder und Zahler!*

So ist z. B. der bayrische LV ja noch rigider als der VDSF/DAFV-Bund - auch dessen Vorgaben sollten gnadenlos für alle seine Mitglieder und deren Zahler umgesetzt werden.

Auch da werden wir zukünftig gerne helfen, schwarze Schafe unter den Vereinen auszusortieren...

Andere Angler sollten davon natürlich möglichst unbelästigt bleiben.

Die können ja eintreten, wenn sie das auch wollen.......

Oder austreten, wenn sie drin wären und die Verbandsvorgaben nicht wollen.. 

Oder der Leidensdruck bei Umsetzung der Vorgaben dann zu groß wird......


----------



## mathei (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



			
				pro-release[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du es immer noch nicht verstanden hast.http://www.lsfv-nds.de/images/Artik...unterlagen/Satzungsentwurf_vom_19.09.2012.pdf
> 
> was steht da in der satzung § 4 absatz 2


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Eben:


> 2. Die Landesverbände unterstützen den Verband bei der Durchsetzung seiner satzungsmäßig bestimmten Aufgaben und Ziele. *Die Landesverbände verpflichten sich, stets darauf hinzuwirken, dass das vom Verband gesetzte Recht von ihren Mitgliedern beachtet wird*.



Und ich helfe gerne, diese Mehrheitsbeschlüsse dann in ALLEN DAFV/VDSF LV dann auch umzusetzen und schwarze Schafe zu eliminieren.

Nix anderes sag ich doch..

Ist schon absurd:
Wenn ich als Gegner dieser Art der Fusion sage, dass ich aber natürlich demokratische Mehrheiten respektiere und mít in den Verbänden umsetzen helfen will, ists auf einmal auch nicht recht.........

Und die Präsidentin hat ja auf der Sitzng klargemacht, dass es ihr nur um die orgainsierten Angler und nicht um die, "die mal ne Angel in der Hand hatten und sich dann Angler nennen"..

Ich begrüße ausdrücklich, dass sie die 4,5 Millionen nicht organisierter Angler und am Angeln interessierten Menschen nach ihren Worten auch nicht belästigen will...

Da ich im Gegensatz zu ihr aber für alle Angler was tun will - also auch für die Organisierten - helfe ich wie gesagt gerne, die Vorgaben des BV in ALLEN VDSF/DAFV Verbänden und Vereinen auch durchzusetzen..

Und das soll nun auch wieder nicht  recht sein??

Sind das nun Heuchler oder Dummköpfe, die jetzt auf einmal kritisieren, wenn man dem Verband helfen will??

Die Fusionsbefürworter müssen doch keine Angst haben:
Sie kriegen ja genau das, was sie wollen - und wir werden über schwarze Schafe in deren Reihen dann eben informieren, die sich über diese Wünsche hinwegsetzen....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wenn ich hier so mitlese, dann muss man doch feststellen, dass selbst die Fusionsbefürworter sich mit dem Thema nicht wirklich auseinandergesetzt haben und nur den wenigen vorgekauten Informationen der LV bzw. des VDSF/ DAV vertrauen bzw. vertraut haben.

Sonst würde man ja den §4 Abs. 2 der Satzung kennen. Wie oft habe ich an anderer Stelle darauf hingewiesen und niemand hat es geglaubt, weil der "Herrscher" sagte "es ist nicht so, im Land bestimmen wir". Oder haben selbst die Delegierten die Satzung nicht verstanden? Dann sollte man den Delgierten im DAV die Satzung vor dem 09.03 noch einmal vorlesen und erklären- das ist nämlich bei Abstimmung pro Fusion die Abschaffung der Entscheidungshoheit in den Landesverbänden.

Der DAFV bestimmt und beschließt (wohin der Weg führen wird kann man ja anhand der neuen Zusammensetzung des Präsidiums erahnen!) zukünftig und die Landesverbände haben zu befolgen und umzusetzen- also den Mitgliedern(BEFÜRWORTERN der Fusion!) vorzuschreiben. Auf deutsch: jeder Landesverband schreibt den Kreisverbänden/ Bezirksverbänden die neuen Verbote vor, die die Vereine und am Ende wir Angler umzusetzen haben.


Wenn ich an das Schreiben der Frau Dr. denke sind das ja nur ein paar unwesentliche Punkte:


kein Spaß am Angeln
Angeln nur zur Ernährung
Tierschutz wichtiger als Angler
keine Wertungangeln
kein C&R
keine Setzkescher
kein Nachtangeln
angeln nur an befestigten Ufern
Naturschutz wichtiger als Angler
Kormorane fallen jedoch nach meiner Interpretaion des Schreiben nicht unter Natur- und Tierschutz
Aber Casting = Ja. 

Dänemark? 120 Km nur auf der A7 in Richtung Norden...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Oder mal anders gefragt: haben nur die Gegner dieser Fusion die Unterlagen zur Fusion gelesen (oder verstanden)? Das würde zumindest einiges erklären...#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Und?
Die Mehrheit der organisierten will das so und soll das auch so kriegen.

Aber wenns geht:
Halt auch nur die Organisierten..


----------



## torstenhtr (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ganz kurz zum Thema Gewässerfonds:

Zitat von der VDSF-Homepage:


> Präsidium und Verbandsausschuss betonen auch nochmals einstimmig, dass die Thematik
> „Gewässerfonds“ der Landesverbände Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt, wie auch aus den Publikationen des DAV mehrfach ersichtlich, weder von den Fusionsgesprächen noch im Erfolgsfall im dann verschmolzenen Verband DAFV berührt oder gar beeinträchtigt wird.
> Der Gewässerfonds ist weder eine Institution des DAV e.V. noch des im Erfolgsfall zukünftigen Verbandes DAFV, sondern er ist eine freiwillige Vereinbarung zwischen Landesverbänden, die mit Beschluss der Mitglieder des jeweiligen Landesverbandes freiwillig eine gemeinsame Nutzung der in den Gewässerpool eingebrachten Gewässer der jeweiligen Landesverbände beschlossen haben. Nur die Landesverbände, die Gewässer in den Pool eingebracht haben, entscheiden mit ihren Mitgliedern über Umfang und Nutzung dieses Pools.



Der LAV-MV (als Landesverband des VDSF) hat einen Gewässerfond; siehe auch das Gewässerverzeichnis vom LAV http://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesserverzeichnis_lav.php

Welche Motivation sollte der zukünftige Verband DAFV zur Zerschlagung dieses Systems haben?


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ach Leute, ihr müsst jetzt nicht auch noch die DAV-Leute warnen.  #d#d#d
Die begreifen doch schon seit Monaten nicht, um was es hier eigentlich geht. Die hatten mal solide und anglerfreundliche Grundsätze, nach denen sie ihren Verband geführt haben und verschenken das jetzt nicht nur sondern zahlen auch noch gerne drauf, völlig freiwillig, völlig ohne auch nur die Spur von Nachdenken. Und weil bei denen die Zeit, wo man lieber die Schnauze hielt und im Verborgenen blieb, sobald es politisch wurde, noch viel weniger zurück liegt, prophezeie ich jetzt mal mindestens 95% Zustimmung für den 09.03.
Nach den treu nachblökenden Schafen lassen wir jetzt noch die dumm dreinblickenden Ochsen zur Schlachtbank führen...
ach nee, es sind ja auch ein paar Milchkühe dabei:m

Hoffentlich bleibt uns neben unseren Nachbarländern sowie Norwegen, Finnland und Spanien noch wenigstens Niedersachsen als Paradies für *alle* Angler erhalten.

Und hoffentlich sind die erst mal lang genug mit sich selbst beschäftigt, bis sie sich wieder mal zu Ungunsten der Angler in irgendwelche Gesetz- und Fischereirechtsgebungen einmischen und da so tun, als würden sie irgendeine Befugnis haben, für die Mehrheit der Angler und am Angeln Interessierten zu sprechen.

Bin mal gespannt, wenn beim nächsten Umweltproblem ein Angelverbot droht, ob dann noch ein LV gegen die Kochtopfmentalität des neuen Bundesverbandes aufzumucken wagt...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> Die Mehrheit der organisierten will das so und soll das auch so kriegen.
> 
> Aber wenns geht:
> Halt auch nur die Organisierten..


 
Nein Thomas!

Das AB hat gute 113.000 User, Aktive 10.000? 
In den Threads zur Fusion? 1.000? Das sind dann 0,15% der organisierten Angler! Oder wo wurde noch kritisch informiert bzw. überhaupt Informationen veröffentlicht- mit Ausnahme des LSFV NDS, jedoch war nach der Veröffentlichung der Infos die Zeit für "uns Angler" zu knapp um noch zu reagieren.

Die anderen organisierten Angler haben keine Informationen zu der Fusion erhalten. Wenn die Landesverbände die Vereine so schlecht informieren, dann können alle anderen das nicht wissen. Woher? Ich habe über meinen Verein nichts zu der Fusion - außer "Es ist eine Fusion geplant, wir stimmen dafür, weil es keine Alternative gibt" - erfahren. Dann erkläre mir bitte einmal wo ich mit kritischen Fragen - ohne die Infos von Euch bzw. jetzt auch dem LSFV Nds - anfangen soll? Woher sollte ich wissen, dass das anscheinend nur Mauscheleien sind? Sollte ich den Kreisverband fragen? Den LSFV SH? Oder den VDSF? Ich konnte niemanden fragen bzw. sah ich auch keine Veranlassung dazu! Und so geht es 99% der organisierten Angler. Bis der LSFV Nds die Informationen veröffentlicht hat, fehlten doch größtenteils auch wirklich Fakten. 

Wir können jetzt nur eines tun. Informieren und Leute überzeugen in Zukunft nicht mehr alles zu akzeptieren und geschlossen aufzustehen! Fangen wir in den Vereinen an und gehen über die KV an die LV. Wenn wir ausreichend mündige Angler mobilisiert haben, können wir ja den DAFV kündigen. Das ist wohl der einzigste Weg den Fehler zu revidieren (sollte der DAV wirklich mit Vollgas seine Mitglieder ins Verderben laufen lassen). 

Oder spielt die Zeit für uns und der DAFV erledigt sich durch die finanziellen Schwierigkeiten von selbst?


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@torstenhtr:
Solange alle dort brav jeden maßigen Fisch abknüppeln, nicht nachts angeln, keinen Setzkescher benutzen, ... ,

also solange sich alle brav nach den Vorgaben ihres neuen Bundesverbandes und ihrer so wunderbar einseitig denkenden neuen Präsidentin richten, könnte tatsächlich noch eine Zeitlang nichts damit passieren.:m

Ansonsten warten wir mal ab, wie lange es dauert, bis der erste Verein, der ein Poolgewässer (mit) bewirtschaftet, auf die Idee kommt, mit Erlaubnisscheinen Geld verdienen zu können.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Welche Motivation sollte der zukünftige Verband DAFV zur Zerschlagung dieses Systems haben?



Ist doch egal:
Will der BV das nicht zerschlagen:
Gut, unterstützen wir die Organisierten darin.

Will der BV das zerschlagen, ist das der Wunsch der Mehrheit der organisierten (VDSF/DAFV + DAV):
Dann muss man das für diese Organisierten so helfen umzusetzen,..

*Markstein hatte vesprochen diese und andere wichtige angelpolitischen Punkte vor einer Fusion festschreiben zu lassen. * (was ja kein Problem hätte sein dürfen, wenn das mehrheitlich gewünscht wäre, die Pools zu sichern).

*Du kannst mir sicher sagen, wo die in Satzung, Verschmelzungsvertrag oder einem Zusdatzdokument festgeschrieben sind..*

Wenn nicht, dürfte auch Dich die Aussagen von Stoof und Mohnert aus dem Protokoll der HV des VDSF vom November letzten Jahren interessieren:


> Wie der VDSF tickt, kannst Du an den Briefen zwischen Mohnert und NDS sehen, an den Veröffentlichungen (teilweise dann wieder einkassiert danach) von SH, Westfalen und Lippe etc. nach dem Scheitern im November und jetzt aktuell hier am Schreiben von Brillowski..
> 
> Dies dann noch gewürzt mit dem VDSF-Selbstverständnis der Funktionäre, das aus dem Protokoll ja klar hervorgeht, und dann sollte auch der dümmste Angler und der letzte DAV-Funktionär merken, auf was sie sich da einlassen:
> 
> ...



Aber das alles ist ja lange bekannt, genau wie ich dafür gesorgt habe, dass der DAV das Schreiben der designierten Präsidenten erhalten hat und somit über deren Einstellung Bescheid weiss (da sie die mit unterstützen, werden sie das aber vorher sicher schon eh gewusst haben).....

Kommt das also, will dass die Merhheit so und soll es dann auch genau so kriegen.

Nennt man Verbandsdemokratie..........


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wir können jetzt nur eines tun. Informieren und Leute überzeugen in Zukunft nicht mehr alles zu akzeptieren und geschlossen aufzustehen! Fangen wir in den Vereinen an und gehen über die KV an die LV. Wenn wir ausreichend mündige Angler mobilisiert haben, können wir ja den DAFV kündigen. Das ist wohl der einzigste Weg den Fehler zu revidieren (sollte der DAV wirklich mit Vollgas seine Mitglieder ins Verderben laufen lassen).
> 
> Oder spielt die Zeit für uns und der DAFV erledigt sich durch die finanziellen Schwierigkeiten von selbst?



Mann hast Du einen Optimismus...#h
Dass Mohnert die Bemühungen der 12er-Kommission in die Tonne gekloppt hat, obwohl oder gerade weil die auf dem besten Weg waren, da tatsächlich was Sinnvolles zu basteln, ist jetzt fast 2 Jahre her. Seitdem berichten wir und liefern Fakten über Fakten zu dem Thema, soviel, dass es uns hier jetzt schon vorgeworfen wird. 
Und wo, außer in Niedersachsen, hat sich auch nur ein Verantwortlicher dazu bequemt, mal die Denkmaschine ans Rasseln zu bringen?:g

Sie brauchen diese Fusion, damit sie _gemeinsam_ das Angeln in Deutschland in die Scheiße reiten können und _mit einer Stimme_ laut "Hurra" brüllen, wenn es besonders kräftig stinkt.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Wir können jetzt nur eines tun. Informieren und Leute überzeugen in  Zukunft nicht mehr alles zu akzeptieren und geschlossen aufzustehen!



Nein, dieser Ansatz ist doch Umbug.

Die Leute waren informiert und die Leute sind überzeugt das das die richtige Zukunft ist. Die Leute sind so geschlossen aufgestanden das es zu einer Mehrheit von über 75 % gelangt hat.

Also was soll denn diese Legendenbildung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

So ist es, wegberger.

Auch der LSFV-NDS sieht das ein und gratuliert:
http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=featured&Itemid=331

Die müssen die Schaixxe ja auch nicht ausbaden, da die ja nicht mit dabei sind, lässt sich leicht gratulieren ;-)))

Die bis jetzt einzigen, die ein bisschen klar sehen ..
#r
#r
#r



PS:
Imker sind schlauer als organisierte Angler:
Die wollen nix mit Frau Dr. zu tun haben:
http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975


----------



## Lui Nairolf (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Bleibt noch eine Hoffnung: Die Angelindustrie und ihre Lobby - denen müsste doch auch längst aufgehen, welche Auswirkungen sich am anglerischen Wirtschaftshorizont abzeichnen?


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



			
				LSFV-NDS schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass bis zur Mitgliederversammlung des DAFV am 22. November 2013 in Saarbrücken sich die alten und neuen Präsidien zusammensetzen, Gemeinsamkeiten ausloten und an einer gemeinsamen Außendarstellung arbeiten müssten. Es solle ebenfalls ein gemeinsamer Haushaltsplan erstellt werden, der sich an den gemeinsamen Zielen orientieren müsse.



OK, bis November passiert uns also erstmal nix :vik:

Das mit dem Ausloten der Gemeinsamkeiten bedarf keines weiteren Kommentares und auf den Zusammenhang zwischen dem Haushaltsplan und den gemeinsamen Zielen freue ich mich jetzt schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Bleibt noch eine Hoffnung: Die Angelindustrie und ihre Lobby



Vergiss es - deren Verband (BVA) ist nur untereinander zerstritten und nicht handlungsfähig. 

Die haben auch Anfang März ihre Versammlung, mal sehen, ob deren Verband danach noch existiert.........

Man hört auch da so einiges...

Wichtige deutsche Firmen sind eh schon nicht mehr aktiv dabei.


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Imker sind schlauer als organisierte Angler:
> Die wollen nix mit Frau Dr. zu tun haben:
> http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975



Ich denke das die Imker einfach nicht modern genug denken.

Frau Dr. H-K wird er deutschen Anglerschaft moderne und richtungsweisende Impulse geben. Einfach etwas Vertrauen haben |rolleyes


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Bleibt noch eine Hoffnung: Die Angelindustrie und ihre Lobby - denen müsste doch auch längst aufgehen, welche Auswirkungen sich am anglerischen Wirtschaftshorizont abzeichnen?



Das ist es schon lange. Nur werden die sich nicht in die Gefahr begeben, genau da zwischen die Fronten zu geraten. 
Und solange wir brav unser Zeugs kaufen, ist denen auch egal, wo wir damit angeln. :m


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Und was das mit der Gen-Technik betrifft:

Frau Dr. ist bestimmt bald so weit, kormoranresistente Äschen und Saiblinge zu präsentieren!!!! :m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich an das Schreiben der Frau Dr. denke sind das ja nur ein paar unwesentliche Punkte:
> 
> 
> kein Spaß am Angeln
> ...



Ich finde Frau H-K allein schon wegen ihrer Nähe zur Gentechnik-Lobby eine Fehlbesetzung für den Vorsitz eines bundesweiten Anglerverbandes, aber ihre Aussage, dass Angeln maßgeblich zu Ernährungszwecken gerechtfertigt ist, muss man etwas sachlicher betrachten.

Auch wenn mir hier im Forum immer wieder erklärt wird, das Tierschutzgesetz schreibe das so nicht fest, sollte man doch wohl einsehen, dass das Tierschutzgesetz Fischen Schmerz- und Leidenfähigkeit "andichtet".
Von dieser Position ausgehend sind bisher eine Reihe Urteile gegen Angler gefällt worden.

Jetzt kann man natürlich argumentieren, dass auch Hegemaßnahmen durch das Tierschutzgesetz gedeckt sind. Das ist richtig, aber was sicher nicht gedeckt ist, ist das Argument "Angeln aus Spass".

Wenn man das Tierschutzgesetz so liest, hat Frau H-K politisch korrekt geantwortet. Ob dann seitens des Bundesverbandes in Richtung Bayern (Abknüppelgesetz, was nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar ist) oder in Richtung Schleswig-Holstein (Verbot vorsätzlichen C&Rs, aber Rücksetzmöglichkeit) argumentiert wird, warte ich mal gespannt ab.

Ich hatte kürzlich das Vergnügen, mich wegen einer völlig anderen Sache mit einem Dutzend Rechtsverdrehern in einem Meeting zu befinden und dann abends gnadenlos an der Hotelbar zuzulöten. Die haben sich über Gott und die Welt gestritten, aber als ich das Thema ansprach, haben alle das Tierschutzgesetz so interpretiert, wie ich es oben geschrieben habe. Wir Angler sollten uns da nix vormachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Du hast es begriffen:


> dass das Tierschutzgesetz Fischen Schmerz- und Leidenfähigkeit *"andichtet".*


Wenn die Präsidentin der Verbände der Gewässerbewirtschafter und der darin mittelbar organisierten Angler das unterstützt, statt diesen wissenschaftlichen Unfug mit vorhandenen wissenschaftlichen Arbeiten aus den eigenen Reihen zu bekämpfen (Dr. Meinelt, DAV,  als Beispiel), sollen die organisierten Angler das auch kriegen und umsetzen in ihren LV und Vereinen - und zwar strengstens!!

*Und man muss die 4,5 Mio. normaler, nichtorganisierter Angler *(für die sie ja eh nicht zuständig sein will, man erinere sich, die mal ne Angel in der Hand hatten und sich dann Angler nennen, interessieren sie ja nicht, nur organisierte) * vor diesem elenden wissenschaftlichen Tierschutzwissensdefizit dieser Gentechnikpräsidentin beschützen, wo es nur geht.*

Da natürlich der DAV und somit Dr. Meinelt nix zu sagen hat, ist die Richtung klar - und die organisierten Angler solllen ihren Willen kriegen und bei sich umsetzen - und normale Angler in Ruhe lassen mit dem Blödsinn, wie auch ihre Präsidentin das ja will.


*Zur Erinnerung* (weil hier immer wieder so viel Unsinniges und Legenden erzählt wird von den Befürwortern und Tierschützern):
*Markstein hatte vesprochen diese und andere wichtige angelpolitischen Punkte vor einer Fusion festschreiben zu lassen. * 

*Ihr könnt mir sicher sagen, wo die in Satzung, Verschmelzungsvertrag oder einem Zusdatzdokument festgeschrieben sind..*

Wenn nicht, dürfte auch Dich die Aussagen von Stoof und Mohnert aus dem Protokoll der HV des VDSF vom November letzten Jahren interessieren:


> Wie der VDSF tickt, kannst Du an den Briefen zwischen Mohnert und NDS sehen, an den Veröffentlichungen (teilweise dann wieder einkassiert danach) von SH, Westfalen und Lippe etc. nach dem Scheitern im November und jetzt aktuell hier am Schreiben von Brillowski..
> 
> Dies dann noch gewürzt mit dem VDSF-Selbstverständnis der Funktionäre, das aus dem Protokoll ja klar hervorgeht, und dann sollte auch der dümmste Angler und der letzte DAV-Funktionär merken, auf was sie sich da einlassen:
> 
> ...



Aber das alles ist ja lange bekannt, genau wie ich dafür gesorgt habe, dass der DAV das Schreiben der designierten Präsidenten erhalten hat und somit über deren Einstellung Bescheid weiss (da sie die mit unterstützen, werden sie das aber vorher sicher schon eh gewusst haben).....

Kommt das also, will dass die Mehrheit der Organisierten so und soll es dann auch genau so kriegen.

Und zwar möglichst auch nur die......

Nennt man Verbandsdemokratie..........


----------



## Wegberger (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Thomas,

vielleicht sollte hier dem DAFV, wenn der DAV dann den Drops gelutscht hat, eine eigene Rubrik spendiert werden.

Und wenn die Anglerpraxis die organisierten Bestrebungen wirklich unterstützt dann sollte Frau Dr. H-K schnell diesen Vorteil erkennen.

Stelle dir die Schlagzeile vor: DAFV und Anglerpraxis für ein organisiertes vereintes Anglerdeutschland.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> DAFV und Anglerpraxis für ein organisiertes vereintes Anglerdeutschland.


Das wäre falsch.

Ich will, dass die organisierten auch wirklich kriegen was sie wollen, wählen und bezahlen:
Tierschutz, Casting,  2 Geschäftstellen, unklare Finanzen, eine Gentechnikpräsidentin, klare VDSF-Mehrheit und dessen Richtlinien und Grundsätze nachher im DAFV etc..

Das wählt ja am 09.03. auch der DAV (einstimmig, wa?? ;-))

Aber die 4,5 Mio. normaler Angler und am Angeln Interessierter sollen unter diesem Unfug natürlich möglichst wenig leiden müssen..

Wir wollen ja im Gegensatz zur Präsidentin ja auch für die da  sein.......

Und natürlich für die Mehrheit der Organisierten..

Weswegen wir da denen intern gerne mit unseren Möglichkeiten helfen, ihre schwarzen Schafe auszumerzen...

*Und natürlich werden wir über die Alternativen, wie z. B. den LSFV-NDS, wohwollend  berichten um aufzuzeigen, dass Verbandsarbeit auch anders, anglerfreundlich verstanden werden kann. *

So wie Präsident Klasing es mir in einem Telefonat sagte:
Wir müssen in den Verbänden lernen, Dienstleister für die Angler zu sein und dürfen uns nicht mehr als deren Herrscher sehen..


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich hatte kürzlich das Vergnügen, mich wegen einer völlig anderen Sache mit einem Dutzend Rechtsverdrehern in einem Meeting zu befinden und dann abends gnadenlos an der Hotelbar zuzulöten. Die haben sich über Gott und die Welt gestritten, aber als ich das Thema ansprach, haben alle das Tierschutzgesetz so interpretiert, wie ich es oben geschrieben habe. Wir Angler sollten uns da nix vormachen.



Wunderschönes Beispiel dafür, woran ein *Angler*-Bundesverband arbeiten könnte, wenn es einen solchen gäbe.#6

Und genauso wunderschönes Beispiel, warum das Angeln in Deutschland mit diesen Bundesverbänden, ...korrigiere: diesem Bundesverband den Bach runter gehen wird :m


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Frau Dr. H-K wird er deutschen Anglerschaft moderne und richtungsweisende Impulse geben. Einfach etwas Vertrauen haben |rolleyes



Eben..wie sagte schon Willy Brandt...wir wollen mehr Demokratie wagen:m...ok,Lobbyismus war 69 noch nicht sooo verbreitet |rolleyes


----------



## Pitti (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nun steht doch der Beitritt an. Man beachte das Datum von diesen Interview, aber irgendwie Interessant. http://jungle-world.com/artikel/2010/44/42046.html


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Pitti schrieb:


> Nun steht doch der Beitritt an. Man beachte das Datum von diesen Interview, aber irgendwie Interessant. http://jungle-world.com/artikel/2010/44/42046.html



Interssanter Artikel - besonders, dass nicht mal einer "der was im Kopf hat" weiß ob er jetzt an den DAV oder den VDSF zahlt. Desinteresse oder Desinformation? 

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an den Pferdefleischskandal: Auf dem Ettikett steht "Sportfischer" oder "Angler" - man erhält aber "Naturschutz" und "Casting".


----------



## Honeyball (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich muss da jetzt doch mal hier was reinkopieren:



> „Es wächst zusammen, was zusammen gehört." - Wie oft seit der Wiedervereinigung dieses unseres Landes ist diese Floskel schon in allen möglichen und unmöglichen Themengebieten ge-, ver- bzw. missbraucht worden. Aber bevor ich jetzt die obligatorischen 3 Euro ins Phrasenschwein werfe, möchte ich auch erläutern, wieso ich mich mit diesem einen Satz so positiv optimistisch zu den laufenden Fusionsverhandlungen zwischen DAV und VDSF äußere.
> 
> Nun ist es ja allgemeine Lebenserfahrung, dass ohne Funktionäre nichts funktioniert, denn wenn das nicht so wäre, ging es auch ohne Funktionäre. Aber dass etwas funktioniert, ist nicht immer unbedingt der entscheidende Aspekt, viel wichtiger, gerade aus Sicht von uns Betroffenen, ist doch die Frage, wie etwas funktioniert. Die Meinungen darüber gehen sehr weit auseinander, auch und gerade in der Einzelbetrachtung der beiden großen Verbände. Wie immer und in allen Bereichen mit politisch-diplomatischen Hintergründen wird es mit oder ohne Fusion in einem Punkt keine Änderung geben. Nach wie vor bleiben als Ergebnis sowohl die eher Zufriedenen zurück als auch diejenigen, die das unzufriedene Fazit ziehen werden, dass sich irgendwelche Bedingungen nun noch mehr verschlechtert haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die Quelle nenne ich bewusst nicht, aber der Autor ist mir persönlich bekannt, und ihr dürft jetzt alle mal raten, wie aktuell dieser Text ist :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

*TIPP AN ALLE LANDESVERBÄNDE*
die gekündigt haben....


Da wir, wie gesagt, natürlich unterstützen wollen, dass auch wirklich alle organisierten Angler in den Genuß dessen kommen, was sie mehrheitlich mit dieser Art des DAFV erwählen und bezahlen wollen, weisen wir vorsorglich die LV, die gekündigt hatten als Erpressung um die Fusion durchzusetzen (also alle ausser LSFV-NDS) darauf hin, dass sie *SPÄTESTENS* vor Rechtskraft des DAFV die Kündigung zurückgenommen haben sollten.

Da laut Satzung bei Aufnahme neuer Landesverbände breits bestehende aus dem jeweiligen Land zuerstmal ein Vetorecht haben.

Wenn also Bayern erst 2014 wieder eintreten will, hätte der DAV-Landesverband Bayern ein Vetorecht.

Das gleiche gilt für Thüringen, wo der aus AFVOT und TLAV fusionierte Verband ja wohl noch nicht im DAV drin ist.

Da könnte dann Karol und der VANT ab Rechtskraft DAFV das Veto einlegen.

Oder in Schleswig Holstein.

Und wir wollen ja sicherstellen, dass wirklich alle organisierten Zahler  - die ja in der Mehrheit das so wollen - auch die "Segnungen" des zukünftigen DAFV und seiner Gentechnikpräsidentin genießen können.

Daher machen wir vorsorglich darauf aufmerksam....

Wir haben ja schon mitgekriegt, dass viele die neue Satzung (auch Durchgriffs/Durchsetzungsrechte des Präsidenten/Präsidums gegenüber den LV als Beispiel) nicht gelesen oder wenn, nicht begriffen haben.

Da hilft man dann gerne.....


----------



## Wegberger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Thomas,

und du sagst, ich bin böse :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

??????
Will nur helfen, dass da nix schiefgeht.......


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wieso hängt denn keiner das mal an die Große Glocke, bis jetzt habe ich noch nix darüber in der Presse gefunden.
Sind wir als Angler , Steuerzahler und Wähler denn so unwichtig das uns die großen Tageszeitungen nur beachtung schenken wenn es mal wieder eine Sensation gibt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Wieso hängt denn keiner das mal an die Große Glocke, bis jetzt habe ich noch nix darüber in der Presse gefunden.


Was soll man an die Glocke hängen?
Dass die übergroße Mehrzahl der organisierten Zahler aus den Angelvereinen das genauso will wie es jetzt passiert??

Ist doch keine Nachricht............


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die berichten doch sonst über jeden Mist. Aber es ist offensichtlich nicht im Interesse der Vorstände das rauskommt wie sie uns über den Tisch ziehen und wie blöd der Deutsche eigentlich ist und stillschweigend hinnimmt was ihm von oben angesagt wird.
Manchmal mag ich dann die Franzosen die hauen auf den Tisch...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> wie sie uns über den Tisch ziehen



Die organisierten Zahler in den Vereinen der Mitglieder wurden nicht über den Tisch gezogen!

*DIE WOLLEN DAS MEHRHEITLICH SO UND HABEN IHRE DELEGIERTEN DESWEGEN SO ABSTIMMEN LASSEN!!!*

Die ganzen Kritikpunkte sind seit Jahren bekannt, seit Jahren wird berichtet -  trotzdem gab es keine Mehrheit für einen anderen Kurs zu einer vernünftigen Fusion  (den ich unterstützt hätte).

Da ist keine Nachricht drin...

Normale Verbandsdemokratie..


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Korrekt, es ist demokratisch mit einer hohen Mehrheit entschieden worden.

Das nicht Informiert wurde kann man nicht unbedingt dem VDSF anlasten.
Die Pyramide bezüglich Informationsweiterleitung geht von oben nach unten.

VDSF > LV > BV> XXX > Vereine > Mitglieder

Und wenn eine Minderheit wie der LSFV Nds. sich nicht ausreichend informiert fühlt....... shit happens.  Wen interessiert es? Wen interessieren Minderheiten solange sie nicht misshandelt, gefoltert oder abgeschlachtet werden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Die Folge ist falsch - nicht die Zahler sind die Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes (um dens ja bei der Fusion geht), sondern die Landesverbände. 
Deren Mitglieder wiederum die Vereine sind (bzw. je nach Konstrukt auch Regional/Bezirks/Kreisverbände)..

Die organisierten Angler sind daher nur mittelbar Mitglied, aber unmittelbar Zahler.

Also gehörts so:
VDSF/DAFV > LV/Mitglied > B/R/KV> XXX > Vereine > Zahler


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich lese hier auch immer, Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.
Was die Gesetze angeht ist dies in der Tat so. 

Aber durch den Passus in der neuen Satzung könnten die LV gezwungen werden z.b. ein Nachtangelverbot einzuführen wenn dies die Mehrheits der Delegierten im DAFV so wünscht.

DAFV Richtlinie verpflichtend für alle LV:
- Nachtangelverbot.

Als anerkannter Naturschutzverband und in erster Linie dem Naturschutz verpflichtet wird ein Nachtangelverbot zum Schutze der Natur eingeführt.
Daran haben sich alle LV zu halten.

Interpretiert die Redaktion vom AB die DAFV Satzung ebenso?  :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wir haben mehrfach auf dieses Problem der Satzung hingewiesen.

Da die organisierten Zahler in den Landesverbänden das aber mehrheitlich so wollen, unterstützen wir gerne den Bundesverband dabei, seine Richtlinien in jedem Landes-, Bezirks-, Regional, -Kreisverband etc. und in jedem Verein dann auch wirklich durchzusetzen. Und schwarze Schafe, die sich dann vielleicht nicht dran halten wollen, auszumerzen...

Ob Gentechnik, Verbot von Wertungsangeln/Qualis, Abknüppelgebote etc.

Die Zahler sollen kriegen, was sie erwählt habe.

Die Grundlinien wollen sie ja jetzt anfangen bis November auszuarbeiten und bis dahin auch die Finanzierung stehen haben (was haben die (Kon)Fusionäre eigentlich in den letzten Jahren gemacht??).

Wie man bis November ohne solche Grundlagen und ohne Finanzplan vernünftig arbeiten will, erschliesst sich mir zwar nicht.

Aber das ist ja mehrheitlich so gewollt inkl. der Folgen.


----------



## Wegberger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Sharpo,



> Aber durch den Passus in der neuen Satzung könnten die LV gezwungen werden


Niemand wird gezwungen! Da das Präsidium aus Menschen aus den LV zum größten Teil gestellt wird und die Deligierten in einer beschließenden Versammlung von den LV gestellt werden - so ist dieses dann die überwältigende Mehrheit der LV, die so etwas
möchte.

Das ist wie mit der Fusion!

Wobei ich wirklich sehr gespannt bin, wie die Führungsregie in LV SH so manche Entscheidung dann begründet.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Folge ist falsch - nicht die Zahler sind die Mitglieder des Bundesverbandes (um dens ja bei der Fusion geht), sondern die Landesverbände.
> Deren Mitglieder wiederum die Vereine sind (bzw. je nach Konstrukt auch Regional/Bezirks/Kreisverbände)..
> 
> Die organisierten Angler sind daher nur mittelbar Mitglied, aber unmittelbar Zahler.
> ...




Hab  ich doch.

Ok...Mitglieder...war aber der Zahler mit gemeint.
Also das gemeine Fussvolk.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Wobei ich wirklich sehr gespannt bin, wie die Führungsregie in LV SH so manche Entscheidung dann begründet.


Wayne juckts?

Als gute Demokraten werden sie sich an Beschlüsse halten und diese dann auch umsetzen.

So wollten es ja die Zahler bei ihnen, so stimmten die Delegierten dann ab.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> Niemand wird gezwungen! Da das Präsidium aus Menschen aus den LV zum größten Teil gestellt wird und die Deligierten in einer beschließenden Versammlung von den LV gestellt werden - so ist dieses dann die überwältigende Mehrheit der LV, die so etwas
> möchte.
> ...



Ja, dies ist korrekt. Hast mich missverstanden.
Wenn ein einzelner Landesverband diese DAFV Verordnung trotz Mehrheit in der DAFV Versammlung  nicht umsetzen möchte. Wird dieser auf Grund der Satzung gezwungen. 
Und dann gillt halt für alle die dem Verband angeschlossenen LV nicht Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.
Denn es gillt die Verordnung des DAFV. 
Und zwar solange bis sie gegen gelltendes Gesetz verstösst.


----------



## Wegberger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo Sharpo,

naja es gibt hier ja die satzungsmäßige Möglichkeit des Austritts!

Viel spannender wird die Frage sein, ob solche Beschlüsse dann durch die LV`s zu Gesetzesinitativen führen bzw hier dann die Beschlusslage bei Beratungen zu solchen ihre Auswirkung haben.

Das würde dann bedeuten, dass Nichtorganisierte Angler - indirekt- über den Einfluß des Verbandes auch an der DAFV Welt per Gesetz teilhaben dürfen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ja, dies ist korrekt. Hast mich missverstanden.
> Wenn ein einzelner Landesverband diese DAFV Verordnung trotz Mehrheit in der DAFV Versammlung nicht umsetzen möchte. Wird dieser auf Grund der Satzung gezwungen.
> Und dann gillt halt für alle die dem Verband angeschlossenen LV nicht Fischereirecht ist Ländersache.
> Denn es gillt die Verordnung des DAFV.
> Und zwar solange bis sie gegen gelltendes Gesetz verstösst.


 
Die Verordnung des DAFV gilt für Mitglieder. Wenn jemand einen neuen Verein gründet und nicht dem Verband beitritt bzw. ein Verein aus dem Verband austritt, interessieren die Verbandsfestlegungen nicht mehr. Und schon sind wir wieder beim Landesrecht.

Dem Verbandsvorstand sind diese Mechanismen natürlich klar und solange der Verband daran interessiert ist, Vereine als Beitragszahler bei der Stange zu halten, wird er nicht noch größere Anreize für einen Austritt schaffen, als sie bekanntermaßen bereits heute existieren. |wavey:


----------



## Pitti (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> naja es gibt hier ja die satzungsmäßige Möglichkeit des Austritts!
> 
> ...


 
Ja wie es in Berlin schon geschehen ist, durch den VDSF. Nebenbei die Landesverbände sind immer dabei wenn die Fischereiordnung geändert wird, genauso die Fischer und Natur und Umweltschützer.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo Sharpo,
> 
> naja es gibt hier ja die satzungsmäßige Möglichkeit des Austritts!
> 
> ...



Gut vorstellen könnte ich mir dies.

Meine Meinung:
Fischereirecht ist zwar Ländersache, aber durch die aktuelle DAFV Satzung ist hier durch Verordnungen/ Regeln oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag, Tür und Tor für eine weitere Reglementierung der Angler geöffnet worden.

Oder gibt es eine Aussage in der Satzung die besagt, dass Fischereirecht Sache der Landesverbände ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Dem Verbandsvorstand sind diese Mechanismen natürlich klar und solange der Verband daran interessiert ist, Vereine als Beitragszahler bei der Stange zu halten, wird er nicht noch größere Anreize für einen Austritt schaffen, als sie bekanntermaßen bereits heute existieren.



Wir werden sehen - und den Bundesverband darin unterstützen, dass bis zu den Vereinen sich jeder an seine Vorgaben hält - schliesslich wollte das die Mehrheit so.

Schwarze Schafe, die sich dann nicht dran halten, muss man im Interesse der Mehrheit der organisierten Angler dann entweder auf Kurs bringen oder dann rausschmeissen.

Beschliesst der Bundesverband z. B. eine Nationalmannschaft für internationale Angelwettbewerbe zu stellen und dafür in den Landesverbänden Qualis zu fischen, muss das halt auch von allen Landesverbänden umgesetzt werden.

Beschliesst der Bundesverband, dass Teilnahme an solchen internationalen Veranstaltungen oder Qualifikationen dafür in den Ländern nicht stattfinden sollen, muss das dann eben von allem Landesverbänden umgesetzt werden.

So oder so, wir werden dem Bundesverband durch entsprechende Infos helfen, das verbandsintern umzusetzen........

Die können ja nicht immer alles mitkriegen.....

Muss man helfen als guter Demokrat......


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Verordnung des DAFV gilt für Mitglieder. Wenn jemand einen neuen Verein gründet und nicht dem Verband beitritt bzw. ein Verein aus dem Verband austritt, interessieren die Verbandsfestlegungen nicht mehr. Und schon sind wir wieder beim Landesrecht.
> 
> Dem Verbandsvorstand sind diese Mechanismen natürlich klar und solange der Verband daran interessiert ist, Vereine als Beitragszahler bei der Stange zu halten, wird er nicht noch größere Anreize für einen Austritt schaffen, als sie bekanntermaßen bereits heute existieren. |wavey:



Dies sehe ich etwas anderes.

Ein Grossteil der Gewässer ist nun mal in Vereins und Verbandshand.

Mal ein Beispiel hier aus dem Ruhrpott.
Lippe ist in Vereins und Verbandshand, keine Tageskarten.
Der Kanal, DH, DE etc. sind in Verbandshand, Tageskarte 5 Euro.
Die Ruhr teilen sich diverse Firmen und Vereine. Tageskarten relativ teuer.

Also wenn ich jetzt Vereinslos oder Verbandslos angeln will, bekomme ich Probleme.
Man ist fast gezwungen in einen Verein zu gehen um mal nach Feierabend ne Runde mit der Angeln zu drehen.

Und in anderen Gegenden soll dies sogar noch schlimmer sein wie ich hier lesen durfte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Laut Gentechnikbefürworter-Präsidentin (Angeln nur zur Ernährung) ist das angeln in vielen von dir genannten Gewässern eh nicht mehr lange bzw. nur noch äußerst eingeschränkt möglich, da die Gewässer/Fische dort viel zu sehr belastet sind, als dass man die essen könnte.

Da angelt dann eh keiner mehr - ob organisiert oder nicht.........


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Oder gibt es eine Aussage in der Satzung die besagt, dass Fischereirecht Sache der Landesverbände ist?


 
Fischerei*recht* ist Sache des Gesetzgebers und somit immer Landessache. 

Verbände können ihre Mitglieder (Landesverbände) laut Status dazu verpflichten, Beschlüsse umzusetzen und anderenfalls in den Statuten verankerte Sanktionen verhängen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fischerei*recht* ist Sache des Gesetzgebers und somit immer Landessache.
> 
> Verbände können ihre Mitglieder (Landesverbände) laut Status dazu verpflichten, Beschlüsse umzusetzen und anderenfalls in den Statuten verankerte Sanktionen verhängen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Ja, sie können aber auch z.B. ein Nachtangelverbot für alle LV und somit für deren Vereine verhängen.
Bei Verstoss wird es zwar keine Ordnungswidrigkeit geben, aber Stress im Verein, evtl. Ausschluss und eine Wiederaufnahmesperre im Verband.


----------



## Wegberger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Dem Verbandsvorstand sind diese Mechanismen natürlich klar und solange der Verband daran interessiert ist, Vereine  als Beitragszahler bei der Stange zu halten, wird er nicht noch größere  Anreize für einen Austritt schaffen, als sie bekanntermaßen bereits  heute existieren.


Welche Anreize für einen Austritt ? Ich kenne nur, bis auf NDS, eine überwältigte Mehrheit für die Sache! Gerade diesen Schwung der Einheit sollte im Herbst für ein Grundsatzpapier genutzt werden, um die neue Einheit auch einen naturschutz-rechtlichen Inhalt zu geben.

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass hier irgendein LV gegen das 6 Monate vorher gewählte Präsidium rebellieren wird !? Warum auch ?

Alle Informationen zur zukünftigen Ausrichtung lagen ja vor!

Hat den bisher ein Verein seinen Verband verlassen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Welche Anreize für einen Austritt ? Ich kenne nur, bis auf NDS, eine überwältigte Mehrheit für die Sache! Gerade diesen Schwung der Einheit sollte im Herbst für ein Grundsatzpapier genutzt werden, um die neue Einheit auch einen naturschutz-rechtlichen Inhalt zu geben.
> 
> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass hier irgendein LV gegen das 6 Monate vorher gewählte Präsidium rebellieren wird !? Warum auch ?


Stimmt, das wollen die doch genauso, das sind doch keine Heuchler - ich finde es unerhört, denen das zu unterstellen, sie hätten nicht gewusst, wen und was sie wählen..

Die Papiere lagen alle vor, wir haben informiert, es fanden wohl ja auch in den Landesverbänden genügend Diskussionen bei den Präsidien und Delegierten statt, die dafür ja nun auch verantwortlich sind.

Die Delegierten, die Präsidien der Landesverbände, die Geschäftsführer, die waren alle informiert und wollten das genauso!!!


Bis auf den anglerfreundlichen LSFV-NDS, der deswegen ja die Konsequenzen zieht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass hier irgendein LV gegen das 6 Monate vorher gewählte Präsidium rebellieren wird !? Warum auch ?


 
Es geht nicht darum, dass die Landesverbände aus dem Bundesverband aussteigen, sondern dass Vereine aus dem Landesverband aussteigen, wenn ihnen Festlegungen gegen den Strich gehen.
Und weil der LV um dieses Problem weiß, ist es in seinem ureigensten Interesse, solche Situationen zu vermeiden.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, dass die Landesverbände aus dem Bundesverband aussteigen, sondern dass Vereine aus dem Landesverband aussteigen, wenn ihnen Festlegungen gegen den Strich gehen.
> Und weil der LV um dieses Problem weiß, ist es in seinem ureigensten Interesse, solche Situationen zu vermeiden.




Eben nicht. Bestes Beispiel ist doch BW.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Beschliesst der Bundesverband z. B. eine Nationalmannschaft für internationale Angelwettbewerbe zu stellen und dafür in den Landesverbänden Qualis zu fischen, muss das halt auch von allen Landesverbänden umgesetzt werden.


 
Gehe mal davon aus, dass in solchen Beschlüssen ggf. hinreichende Weichmacher enthalten sein werden, um allen Interessen genüge zu tun. Frau H-K kommt aus der Politik. Da weiß man, wie so was funktioniert. |wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Bestes Beispiel ist doch BW.


 
Das Nachtangelverbot von BW wurde von Gesetzgeber festgelegt, nicht von irgendeinem Verband. 

Du mischt hier munter völlig unterschiedliche Sachen miteinander.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> sondern dass Vereine aus dem Landesverband aussteigen, wenn ihnen Festlegungen gegen den Strich gehen



Da bin ich mal gespannt wie die dann z. B. nur die kleine Kuh mit den internationalen Qualis und Wettbewerben vom Eis kriegen wollen ;-)))

Alte VDSF-LV und deren Vereine werden dagegen Sturm laufen, dass sowas gemacht werden darf (zu Recht, weil ja die alten VDSF-Grundsätze dazu auch im DAFV weiter gelten werden)...

Alte DAV-LV und deren Vereine oder der DMV etc. werden durchdrehen, wenn sie das nicht mehr dürfen.


Auf den "Kompromiss" bin ich heute schon gespannt ;-))

So oder so werden wir dem Bundesverband aber helfen, in ALLEN LV durchzusetzen, was die Mehrheit dazu beschliessen wird - als gute Demokraten: Versprochen...



> Frau H-K kommt aus der Politik


Sie hat sich in Schreiben schon eindeutig positioniert - damit wird keinerlei Wertungsangeln/Qualis etc. möglich sein, wenn sie sich da selber mit ihren Äußerungen nicht noch mehr lächerlich machen will als mit ihrem Gentechnik- und Agrarindustrielobbynaturschutz......


----------



## Wegberger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Es geht nicht darum, dass die Landesverbände aus dem Bundesverband aussteigen, sondern dass Vereine aus dem Landesverband aussteigen, wenn ihnen Festlegungen gegen den Strich gehen.Und weil der LV um dieses Problem weiß, ist es in seinem ureigensten Interesse, solche Situationen zu vermeiden.



aber mal ehrlich! Dies ist doch ein Ammenmärchen. Die Vereine wissen doch um die gute Verbandsarbeit und haben ihre Meinung bisher doch auch über die Bezirke in die LV getragen.

Ich sehe keine kritischen Stimmen, ausser in NDS. Wo sind die Vereine, die jetzt austreten?  

Wer bisher a.) gesagt hat, hat keinen Grund b.) zu verwehren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Ich sehe keine kritischen Stimmen, ausser in NDS. Wo sind die Vereine, die jetzt austreten?
> 
> *Wer bisher a.) gesagt hat, hat keinen Grund b.) zu verwehren*!


Ja, manche wollen das aber eben nicht begreifen ;-)))

Die Mehrheiten sind klar ..

Naturliebhaber vertritt hier halt auch ne Minderheitenmeinung innerhalb der organisierten Angler, sonst würde ja die Satzung anders aussehen als beschlossen........

Ist sein gutes Recht....

Muss er dann halt notfalls mit seinem Verein austreten, wenn ihm was dann nicht passt..


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gehe mal davon aus, dass in solchen Beschlüssen ggf. hinreichende Weichmacher enthalten sein werden, um allen Interessen genüge zu tun. Frau H-K kommt aus der Politik. Da weiß man, wie so was funktioniert. |wavey:




Also noch mehr Vorschriften und Verordnungen die man nicht versteht und verschiedenst interpretieren kann?


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Das Nachtangelverbot von BW wurde von Gesetzgeber festgelegt, nicht von irgendeinem Verband.
> 
> Du mischt hier munter völlig unterschiedliche Sachen miteinander.



Die Regierung wollte das Nachtangelverbot aufheben, die Vereine (Vorstände)  haben sich dagegen gestellt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bisher zahlen die Vereine für einen Verband, der wenig leistet. Das kostet Geld, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Sollte die Verbandsmitgliedschaft Kosten *und Angelrestriktionen* mit sich bringen, hätten die Verbände ein Problem. Da bin ich mir sehr sicher.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bisher zahlen die Vereine für einen Verband, der wenig leistet. Das kostet Geld, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Sollte die Verbandsmitgliedschaft Kosten *und Angelrestriktionen* mit sich bringen, hätten die Verbände ein Problem. Da bin ich mir sehr sicher.




Ich nicht.
Und zwar aus dem einfachen Grund weil viel zu wenig kontrolliert und bestraft wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Sollte die Verbandsmitgliedschaft Kosten und Angelrestriktionen mit sich bringen, hätten die Verbände ein Problem. Da bin ich mir sehr sicher.


Entweder bist Du ein neugeborenes Genie, das schon schreiben kann oder Du hast nicht mitgekriegt, was der VDSF die letzten 30 Jahre angerichtet hat..

Ist ja echt nur putzig - nur weil das bisher alles nicht durchgesetzt wurde, hatten viele Vereine noch ihre Schlupflöcher.

Da nun eine eindeutige - wie der VDSF veröffentlichte - überwältigende Mehrheit nun aber klare Fakten geschaffen hat (auch und gerade mit der Satzung), muss man nun eben daran arbeiten, schwarze Schafe die bisher gegen den Willen der Mehrheit Schlupflöcher nutzten, zu sanktionieren oder auszuschliessen..

Dass sie jetzt im SH-Forum anfangen gegen die Präsidentin zu schiessen, wo doch vorher alles schon bekannt war, ist auch kein guter Stil bei den Mehrheiten.
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page75

Vorher hat da keiner was gesagt - nun will eine Mindeheit hinterher jetzt die eindeutig gewählte Präsidentin nicht mehr..

So geht das nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wegberger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Alte VDSF-LV und deren Vereine  werden dagegen Sturm laufen, dass sowas gemacht werden darf (zu Recht,  weil ja die alten VDSF-Grundsätze dazu auch im DAFV weiter gelten  werden)...
> Alte DAV-LV und deren Vereine oder der DMV etc. werden durchdrehen, wenn sie das nicht mehr dürfen.



Aber gerade für solche Grundsatzentscheidungen ist doch ein Präsidium da. Dort wird mit Weitblick und Vernunft die Ausrichtung des Verbandes entschieden. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich - steht einem ausgewiesenen Naturschutzverband eine Sparte Wettkampfangeln? #d Aber der DAV hat doch schon längst verstanden, dass man sich davon trennen muss -> 100% Zustimmung bei der Probeabstimmung!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Entweder bist Du ein neugeborenes Genie, das schon schreiben kann oder Du hast nicht mitgekriegt, was der VDSF die letzten 30 Jahre angerichtet hat..


 
Welche das Angeln betreffende Festlegungen stehen als verbindlich für die Mitglieder in den Statuten des VDSF? |bigeyes

Da muss ich was überlesen haben.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Im S-H-Forum hats der dortige GF doch klar gesagt:
Sie ist neben Holger Ortel vom DFV eine von zwei Politikern, die "sachlich fundiert argumentiert und so deutlich Position bezieht für die Interessen der Fischerei".

Und nur das sollten wir werten.
Wir sind das Angleboard und nicht das Board irgendwelcher militanter Naturschützer :m #c


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Verordnung des DAFV gilt für Mitglieder. Wenn jemand einen neuen Verein gründet und nicht dem Verband beitritt bzw. ein Verein aus dem Verband austritt, interessieren die Verbandsfestlegungen nicht mehr. Und schon sind wir wieder beim Landesrecht.





Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Fischerei*recht* ist Sache des Gesetzgebers und somit immer Landessache.
> 
> Verbände können ihre Mitglieder (Landesverbände) laut Status dazu verpflichten, Beschlüsse umzusetzen und anderenfalls in den Statuten verankerte Sanktionen verhängen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.



Irgendwie hörst Du manchmal kurz vor fertigwerden mit dem Denken auf.

Natürlich ist Fischereirecht Ländersache. Und da haben die Verbände auch nur ein Anhörungsrecht. Und wenn es ein Landesverband nicht schafft, bei einer Novellierung des Fischereigesetzes z.B. ein vom Bundesverband vertretenes Nachtangelverbot in die Fischereigesetzgebung einfließen zu lassen, dann ist das halt so.

Und ?

Bedenke:

Viele Gewässer in den alten, und fast alle in den neuen Bundesländern, sind Verbandsgewässer.
Dort ist der Verband der Fischereirechtinhaber oder -pächter.

Und es ist der Verband, der die Gewässerordnung festlegt. Und dabei haben die Vereine gar nix zu kamellen.


Und Du kannst Haus und Hof drauf verwetten, dass sich die Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes, wenn nicht in der Fischereigesetzgebung, dann doch zumindest in der für den Angler verbindlichen Gewässerordnung, wiederfinden. 
Denn das ist für die fusionierten Landesverbände nach Vertragslage nunmal verbindlich.

Natürlich kann man dann als Verein austreten, oder einen neuen Verein gründen. Aber der hat leider kein Gewässer (mehr).


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt wie die dann z. B. nur die kleine Kuh mit den internationalen Qualis und Wettbewerben vom Eis kriegen wollen ;-)))


 
Mir hat kürzlich beim Bier ein Vögelchen dazu gezwitschert, dass der Bundesverband Wettangeln nicht unterstützen wird. Will heißen, es gibt keinerlei Zuschüsse oder Präsenz von Bundesvorsitzenden auf derartigen Veranstaltungen.

Andererseits soll es keinerlei Einschränkungen geben, die es Landesverbänden erschweren, hier eine andere Position zu vertreten.

Erinnert mich an die deutsche Kultusministerkonferenz. Man schafft eine für alle schmerzfreie Hülle, innerhalb der jeder großen Spielraum hat. #h


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich bin jetzt nicht 100%ig am laufenden was die VDSF Satzung hergibt. Aber meines Wissens ist derzeit eine offizielle Einflussnahme per Verordnungen etc. nicht gegeben.

In der neuen DAFV Satzung steht diese Einflussnahme aber nun offiziell drin.
Der Fehler des VDSF ist es eigentlich, sich nicht als Anglerverband zu definieren sondern als Naturschutzverband.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man dann als Verein austreten, oder einen neuen Verein gründen. Aber der hat leider kein Gewässer (mehr).


 
Kann sein, dass das in der gegend, wo Du fischt, so ist. Hier in Franken sind die meisten Gewässer in privater Hand (teilweise gekauft durch Vereine, teilweise verpachtet). 

Und gerade wenn ich mir die Finanzlage der Verbände anschaue, glaube ich, dass deren Gewässerpacht zukünftig ggf. um einiges zurückgehen wird. Da sind wir dann schon fast beim Thema Pools.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir hat kürzlich beim Bier ein Vögelchen dazu gezwitschert, dass der Bundesverband Wettangeln nicht unterstützen wird. Will heißen, es gibt keinerlei Zuschüsse oder Präsenz von Bundesvorsitzenden auf derartigen Veranstaltungen.
> 
> Andererseits soll es keinerlei Einschränkungen geben, die es Landesverbänden erschweren, hier eine andere Position zu vertreten.
> 
> Erinnert mich an die deutsche Kultusministerkonferenz. Man schafft eine für alle schmerzfreie Hülle, innerhalb der jeder großen Spielraum hat. #h



Wettangeln werden schon lange nicht mehr unterstützt.
Die korrekte Defintion hüben wie drüben ist "Hegefischen".


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir hat kürzlich beim Bier ein Vögelchen dazu gezwitschert, dass der Bundesverband Wettangeln nicht unterstützen wird. Will heißen, es gibt keinerlei Zuschüsse oder Präsenz von Bundesvorsitzenden auf derartigen Veranstaltungen.
> 
> Andererseits soll es keinerlei Einschränkungen geben, die es Landesverbänden erschweren, hier eine andere Position zu vertreten.
> 
> Erinnert mich an die deutsche Kultusministerkonferenz. Man schafft eine für alle schmerzfreie Hülle, innerhalb der jeder großen Spielraum hat. #h



Vergiss es, die Schreben der Präsidentin  sind da glasklar.



> Frau H-K kommt aus der Politik


Sie hat sich in Schreiben schon eindeutig positioniert - damit wird keinerlei Wertungsangeln/Qualis etc. möglich sein, wenn sie sich da selber mit ihren Äußerungen nicht noch mehr lächerlich machen will als mit ihrem Gentechnik- und Agrarindustrielobbynaturschutz......


----------



## Wegberger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,



> Vergiss es, die Schreben der Präsidentin  sind da glasklar.



Ich hoffe das sie bald veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wir sind dran - muss halt rechtssicher sein..

Du weisst ja, wie gerne VDSF-Präsis Angler anzeigen ;-))


----------



## Dok (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass das in der gegend, wo Du fischt, so ist. Hier in Franken sind die meisten Gewässer in privater Hand (teilweise gekauft durch Vereine, teilweise verpachtet).




Dann gehst Du nach dem Motto vor: "Was kümmern mich die anderen, solange es mich nicht direkt betrifft?!"

Traurige Einstellung, jedoch leider heutzutage sehr verbreitet, diese "Was gehen mich meine Mitmenschen an....? Einstellung.

Mich direkt betrifft das auch nicht, da ich in einem Verein bin der nicht *mehr* Mitglied in einem Verband ist und eigene Gewässer hat. Dennoch ist mir es nicht egal was gerade abläuft!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Dok schrieb:


> Dann gehst Du nach dem Motto vor: "Was kümmern mich die anderen, solange es mich nicht direkt betrifft?!"
> 
> Traurige Einstellung, jedoch leider heutzutage sehr verbreitet, diese "Was gehen mich meine Mitmenschen an....? Einstellung.
> 
> Mich direkt betrifft das auch nicht, da ich in einem Verein bin der nicht *mehr* Mitglied in einem Verband ist und eigene Gewässer hat. Dennoch ist mir es nicht egal was gerade abläuft!


 
Nein, so bin ich sicherlich nicht gestrickt.

Solange sich die Verbände jedoch das anpachten interessanter Gewässerabschnitte leisten können, werden sie dort auch die dementsprechenden Befischungsregeln aufstellen. Dagegen lässt sich kaum was machen, außer auszutreten und denen damit das Geld zu entziehen.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Nein, so bin ich sicherlich nicht gestrickt.
> 
> Solange sich die Verbände jedoch das anpachten interessanter Gewässerabschnitte leisten können, werden sie dort auch die dementsprechenden Befischungsregeln aufstellen. Dagegen lässt sich kaum was machen, außer auszutreten und denen damit das Geld zu entziehen.




Jo, und dann  geht das Wettbieten auf die Gewässer los.

Haste Knete darfste Angeln. Haste keine Knete....


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Das ist doch normal oder?
Jeder der etwas ausschreibt und sei es ein Fischereirecht, will maximale Pachtgebote. 
Und ohne Knete kannst auch nicht angeln......Gewaesserpachten und Besatzfisch gibt es leider nicht zum Nulltarif.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Das ist doch normal oder?
> Jeder der etwas ausschreibt und sei es ein Fischereirecht, will maximale Pachtgebote.
> Und ohne Knete kannst auch nicht angeln......Gewaesserpachten und Besatzfisch gibt es leider nicht zum Nulltarif.



Das ist korrekt. Die LV gewährleisten aber, dass einige Gewässer vielen Anglern statt einigen wenigen zur Verfügung stehen.
Dies zu relativ günstigen Preisen.

Was will man? Angeln für jedermann oder Angeln für die elitären Kreise?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=478&Itemid=486

Sodele, auch der DAV meldet sich endlich..

Das witzigste ist, dass die da schreiben, Frau Dr. hätte sich schon mal für Anglerinteressen im Bundestag eingesetzt - Davon weiss ich nix, dazu ist nix veröffentlicht. 
Nur für die wirtschaftlichen Belange der Fischzüchter (Kormoran etc.) , für grüne Gentechnik, Förderung der Agrarindustrielobby etc...

Gibts zwei Frau Dr. Happach-Kasans in der FDP?????


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Kann Dir jetzt nicht folgen...dadurch das die LV viele Vereine als Mitglied haben, damit "viel Geld" einnehmen können sie auch viele Gewässer anpachten. 
Wo ist da jetzt für dich das Problem? 
Für meinen jahresbeitrag für 85 € kann ich in ganz sachsen anglen gehen, ohne mir irgendwelche gastkarten etc. vorher besorgen zu müssen. 
Und da mein LV mit den LV Sachsen-Anhalt und Brandenburg einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, der für alle 3 zum Vorteil ist, bekomme ich für 10 € die Angelkarten für ganz Sachsen-Anhalt und Brandenburg. Unabhängig davon ob sich der Bundesverband DAV, VDSF oder DAFV nennt. 

Ich sage Dir mal was, die meisten Angler werden es nicht mal mitbekommen das der Bundesverband sich nicht mehr DAV oder VDSF nennt, da es sich für die Angler vor Ort nichts ändern wird.  

Ich habe es hier im AB auch aufgegeben zu betonen was der DAV - gewässerfond ist, wer es nicht verstehen will...bitteschön....
malt weiterhin die Welt schwarz und wer sein Angelzeug verkaufen will oder nur noch nach Holland angeln gehen will, den kann ich auch nicht mehr helfen.
Ich habe selten so eine tendenzielle und voreingenommene "Berichterstattung" erlebt. Schon solche Überschriften " Haben sie ein Gewissen oder stimmen sie für die Fusion" sorry...elllenlange kopierte Wiederholungen und zwischendurch ab und zu ein dreifaches hoch auf NDS. 
Und jetzt wünscht man den Leuten zynisch "das sie das bekommen was sie gewählt haben" ........ohne Worte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nicht zynisch.

Keinefalls.

Im Gegenteil!

Das mein ich vollkommen ernst:
Die sollen wirklich bis in die Vereine durchgesetzt kriegen, was sie mit überwältigender Mehrheit gewählt haben im VDSF/DAFV und (voraussichtlich einstimmig, gelle??) im DAV am 09.03,.

Sich zu wünschen, dass diese große Mehrheit nicht kriegt, was sie wählen, wollen und bezahlen, das ist doch zynisch und Heuchelei...


----------



## Dok (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ich sage Dir mal was, die meisten Angler werden es nicht mal mitbekommen das der Bundesverband sich nicht mehr DAV oder VDSF nennt, da es sich für die Angler vor Ort nichts ändern wird.



Über diesen Punkt reden wir in 3-5 Jahren nochmal... 

EDIT:

Hätte jetzt fast zu viel verraten.....


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Thomas, du und ich wissen genau wie es gemeint ist...

Dok, genau, lass und noch mal in 3 - 5 Jahren drüber reden. 
Ich sage ja nicht das ab morgen alle Probleme ausgeräumt sind und wir das Anglerparadies haben, aber ein gesamtdeutscher Verband für alle Angler ist doch zuminest erst mal ein Anfang...
Vieles wird nicht so schnell und gut klappen wie in den "alten" verbänden. 
Ich sehe das so wie die Wiedervereinigung vor 25 jahren. Man muss es aber erst mal wollen....und sicher gibt es genug Leute die auch heute noch lieber ein geteiltes Deutschland hätten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> aber ein gesamtdeutscher Verband für alle Angler ist doch zuminest erst mal ein Anfang


*Richtig,* deswegen sag ich ja:
Die sollen kriegen und dann auch bis in die kleinsten Gliederungen umsetzen, was sie wollten, wählten und bezahlten - Und es soll nachher keiner sagen, er hätte nicht gewusst, das wär aber anders gemeint gewesen, uns hat man das anders erzählt..

Alle waren informiert auch über die Risiken *und wollten das genauso..*

Das unterstützen wir, solange es nur organisierte trifft und nicht auch die 4,5 Mio. normaler Angler und am Angeln interessierter Menschen.

So wie es Frau Dr. ja auch gesagt hat in Berlin.

Sie will ja auch nur für organisierte da sein, nicht für jeden, der mal ne Angel in der Hand hatte und sich Angler nennt..

Und da wir im Gegensatz zu ihr eben für alle da sein wollen, wollen wir halt auch neben den 4,5 Mio. normaler Angler und am Angeln interessierter Menschen den paar hunderttausend organisierten gerne helfen, dass sie zumindest verbandsintern kriegen, was sie mit so überwältigender Mehrheit ja wollen. Auch wenn wir inhaltlich andere Meinungen haben sollten.

Ich versteh Dein Problem nicht, dass Du damit hast, wenn ich will, dass die organisierten  intern dann auch kriegen, was die doch eh wollen..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hauptsache Fischstäbchen bleiben See*pferd*chenfrei!

Thomas, so langsam kann ich mich mit Deiner neuen Argumentation "pro DAFV" und der "in die Verantwortung nehmen Art" anfreunden. Hat bei mir bloß ein wenig gedauert |supergri.

Aber Ihr habt ja recht- wir alle sollten auf die Einhaltung achten und schwarze Schafe melden. Insbesondere wenn Landesverbände Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes nicht umsetzen. Ich werde in Zukunft ein Auge auf diese Dinge in meiner Heimat haben. Zum angeln fahre ich ja eh nach Dänemark...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



antonio schrieb:


> alle reglementierungen, die mit unterstützung oder durch einwirken des verbandes kamen gelten für alle und nicht nur für die mitglieder.
> 
> antonio


 
Nur für Gewässer, die dem Verband oder seinen Mitgliedern gehören! Für freie Gewässer muss dass Fischereigesetz des Landes entsprechend geändert werden.


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Nur für Gewässer, die dem Verband oder seinen Mitgliedern gehören! Für freie Gewässer muss dass Fischereigesetz des Landes entsprechend geändert werden.



und unter wessen einflußnahme ist das fischereigesetz zustande gekommen.
wer wird bei änderungen des fischereigesetzes mit angehört?

ne ne wenn der verband nur für seine mitglieder da sein will dann konsequent.
also alle verbandsbestimmungen regelungen gelten dann auch nur für dessen mitglieder.
und regelungen, die auf betreiben der verbände in gesetze eingebracht wurden, müssen dort wieder raus(bsp. nachtangelverbot in bw, setzkescherverbote etc.)
dann dürfen die verbände auch nicht mehr mitreden bei der vorbereitung von gesetzen etc, sie sind nur für ihre mitglieder zuständig und nicht für die allgemeinhet.
wenn dies so knallhart durchgezogen werden würde, dann würden die mitglieder in schaaren davonlaufen.

antonio

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Thomas, so langsam kann ich mich mit Deiner neuen Argumentation "pro DAFV" und der "in die Verantwortung nehmen Art" anfreunden. Hat bei mir bloß ein wenig gedauert


Du vestehst das falsch!!

Nicht pro DAFV!!

Keinesfalls!!!

Ich bin nach wie vor gegen diesen Verband und die gewählten Funktionäre..

Wir wollen aber für die Angler da sein. Für alle. Auch für die organisierten, nicht nur für die große Mehrzahl der nichtorganisierten.

Und wenn diese organisierten diesen DAFV mit so überwältigender Mehrheit wollen mit dem was der an Personal wählt, was der beschliesst und umsetzt, dann muss man das ernst nehmen.

Dann sollte man der übergroßen Mehrheit unter den organisierten Anglern helfen, ihren Wunsch nach Umsetzung der Beschlüße des DAFV auch bis in die kleinsten Verbandsgliederungen und Vereine zu unterstützen.

Ohne einheitliche Politik wäre ja ein einheitlicher Verband komplett sinnlos... 


Deswegen bin ich persönlich trotzdem noch lange keineswegs pro DAFV!!!!!!!!!

Ganz im Gegenteil............

Denn ich werde auch immer dagegen kämpfen, dem anglerfeindlichen Unfug des VDSF/DAFV  für alle Angler Gültigkeit zu verschaffen..

Wir werden die Alternativen wie NDS beobachten und wohlwollend berichten, solange die weiter ihre anglerfreundliche Richtung haben.

Um zu zeigen, dass es auch anders geht ............


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nochmal langsam, ich habe selbst mit dabei gesessen, bei Anhörungen zur Änderungen von Fischereisetzen...das ist alles nicht so einfach...da spielt jede Menge Politik eine Rolle und Du als Angler bist einer von vielen in der Anhörung, auch wenns uns hauptsächlich betrifft.
Ich gebe Euch aber in der Hinsicht recht, das sich kein verband dafür einsetzen sollte, nachträgliche negative Regeln für seine Angler im Gesetz zu zementieren. Und dazu zähle ich den Setzkescher und auch das Nachtangelverbot.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Bleibt mal Ontopic:
Hat der ADAC nicht auch ein Forum?
Oder der ACE?
Oder was es da alles an Alternativen gibt.
Das müsst ihr hier nicht ausdiskutieren.......


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



antonio schrieb:


> und unter wessen einflußnahme ist das fischereigesetz zustande gekommen.
> wer wird bei änderungen des fischereigesetzes mit angehört?
> 
> ne ne wenn der verband nur für seine mitglieder da sein will dann konsequent.
> ...


 
Da hast Du natürlich recht! Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Beschlüsse des DAFV nicht direkt Einfluss auf die bundesweite Angelei haben.

Dass jedoch die Umsetzung auf Landesebende durch die Legislative geschieht und wir ja im BV bereits eine Politikerin haben werden - die dieses von allen organisierten Anglern so gewollte vorbereiten und die Umsetzung steuern wird - ist der Weg zur Legislative ja frei. Denn kein Politiker in Deutschland wird einer Kollegin bei Änderungen im Bereich Naturschutz ausbremsen. Das wäre ja nicht gut in der Öffentlichkeit.

Thomas, wir sollten unser geplantes Dorschfischen nach Dänemark verlegen |supergri.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du vestehst das falsch!!
> 
> Nicht pro DAFV!!
> 
> ...


 
Ich verstehe das richtig, habe das bloß doof bzw. falsch ausgedrückt #c. Aber Euer Weg ist gut und der richtige!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Danke ;-)))


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

"Denn kein Politiker in Deutschland wird einer Kollegin bei Änderungen im Bereich Naturschutz ausbremsen. Das wäre ja nicht gut in der Öffentlichkeit."
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Genau, kein SPD/CDU/Grüne/Pirat/Linken - Politiker wird jemanden von der FDP ins Handwerk pfuschen wollen. Alle Politiker sind eine große Familie die sich ganz toll lieb haben....;-))))
Wenn ein Politiker einen Vorschlag hat, käme kein anderer Politiler auf die Idee dagegen zu sein....wegen der Öffentlichkeit......


----------



## ivo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@Fischdieb

Welche(n) Posten hast du den in einem Verband in Sachsen inne?


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Da hast Du natürlich recht! Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass die Beschlüsse des DAFV nicht direkt Einfluss auf die bundesweite Angelei haben.
> 
> Dass jedoch die Umsetzung auf Landesebende durch die Legislative geschieht und wir ja im BV bereits eine Politikerin haben werden - die dieses von allen organisierten Anglern so gewollte vorbereiten und die Umsetzung steuern wird - ist der Weg zur Legislative ja frei. Denn kein Politiker in Deutschland wird einer Kollegin bei Änderungen im Bereich Naturschutz ausbremsen. Das wäre ja nicht gut in der Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> Thomas, wir sollten unser geplantes Dorschfischen nach Dänemark verlegen |supergri.



doch können sie jetzt bekommen, da lt satzung die landesverbände den willen des bv umzusetzen haben.
also nichts mehr mit eigenständigen lv.
sie sind lt satzung dazu verpflichtet.
ob sie das schon alle wissen/begriffen haben steht auf nem andern blatt.

antonio


----------



## gründler (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



ivo schrieb:


> @Fischdieb
> 
> Welche(n) Posten hast du den in einem Verband in Sachsen inne?


 

Pressesprecher! ^^ ^^

#h


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



antonio schrieb:


> doch können sie jetzt bekommen, da lt satzung die landesverbände den willen des bv umzusetzen haben.
> also nichts mehr mit eigenständigen lv.
> sie sind lt satzung dazu verpflichtet.
> ob sie das schon alle wissen/begriffen haben steht auf nem andern blatt.
> ...


 
Man wird im Bundesverband nur Entschlüsse fassen, die Konsens zwischen allen LVs sind oder zumindest niemandem wirklich weh tun. Sonst fliegt denen der Bundesverband schnell um die Ohren.

Was ich derzeit als konsensfähig unter den LVs sehe (und was vermutlich nicht allen Anglern schmecken wird):

- Zweck des Angelns ist Nahrungsbeschaffung
- starke Verankerung des Naturschutzes
- kein Wettkampfangeln

Das ist dann im Prinzip die alte VDSF-Denke. Wie der DAV das seinen Mitgliedern verkaufen will, bin ich gespannt.


----------



## JonasH (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Was passiert eigentlich mit uns Niedersachsen? Werden wir im Exil zwangskonvertiert oder kommen alle Angler aus den angrenzenden BL zu uns ins wahre Paradies und wir machen weiter wie gehabt?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Genau, kein SPD/CDU/Grüne/Pirat/Linken - Politiker wird jemanden von der FDP ins Handwerk pfuschen wollen. Alle Politiker sind eine große Familie die sich ganz toll lieb haben....;-))))
> Wenn ein Politiker einen Vorschlag hat, käme kein anderer Politiler auf die Idee dagegen zu sein....wegen der Öffentlichkeit......


 
Na, Politik ist wohl nicht Dein Wahlpflichtfach |supergri.

Über welches Thema reden wir? Angeln! Wen interessiert das? "Ein paar" Angler. Da wird nicht gestritten, sondern durchgewunken. Durchgewunken von Politikern denen wir Angler egal sind. Einschränkungen und Verbote werden unterstützt von allen Naturschutzverbänden - DAFV (VDSF/DAV), Nabu etc., da wird dooch niemand aus der Politik widersprechen. Das Thema ist unwichtig, egal ob FDP, CDU, SPD oder andere! Wegen ein paar Anglern geht keiner auf Konfrontation mit den Naturschutzverbänden.

Zumindest habe ich noch keine Tagesthemen, Tagesschau oder Heute Sendungen gesehen, wo Gesetzesänderungen, die Angler betreffen, gezeigt worden sind. Auch bei Jauch, Maischberger und ähnlichen Freunden des modernen Talks habe ich bisher noch niemanden über das Nachtangelverbot in BW reden hören. Oder habe ich das nur verpasst?


----------



## Fischdieb (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Sorry, Politik und Angler habe ich aktiv anders erlebt. 
Ein Verband mit 600 000 Mitgliedern ist immer potentielles Wählervolk. 

Fang mal ganz unten an, als Bürgermeister des Dorfes A bist Du gut beraten Dich mit der örtlichen Freiwilligen Feuerweh und dem Anglerverein im Ort gut zu stellen, falls Du wieder gewählt werden möchtes. ;-)
Die Rednerin zum Jahrestag des DAV in Dresden war damals übrigens Frau Merkel. Schirmherr der Handicap WM damals Herr Platzek...


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das Thema ist unwichtig, egal ob FDP, CDU, SPD oder andere! Wegen ein paar Anglern geht keiner auf Konfrontation mit den Naturschutzverbänden.


 
Sehe ich auch so - oder um im Jargon der FDP zu bleiben:
Angler und ihre Bedürfnisse sind eine *Randgruppenproblematik* und als solche *nicht systemrelevant,* *nicht mehrheitsentscheidend* und können daher vernachlässigt werden.


----------



## Sharpo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



JonasH schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit uns Niedersachsen? Werden wir im Exil zwangskonvertiert oder kommen alle Angler aus den angrenzenden BL zu uns ins wahre Paradies und wir machen weiter wie gehabt?




Darüber dürft ihr noch abstimmen.
Solltet ihr euch gegen den DAFV Beitritt entscheiden, seit ihr ohne Bundesverband (Herzlichen Glückwunsch) und profitier von den positiven Errungenschaften des DAFV auf Bundes u. EU- Ebene.
Wenn ihr dann aber in SH angeln wollt, richtet euch schon mal auf gesalzene Preise für die Erlaubniskarten ein.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ein Verband mit 600 000 Mitgliedern ist immer potentielles Wählervolk.


 
2009 gab es 62,2 Millionen Wahlberechtigte in Deutschland.

Davon sind 600.000 nicht einmal ein Prozent! Bei einer Landtagswahl verbessert  sich das Verhältnis zwar, aber die Wahltaktiker werden sich fragen: Wie viele Angler machen ihre Entscheidung wirklich von der Haltung in anglerischen Fragen abhängig? Wohl eine Minderheit der 600.000. Daher:
Nicht systemrelevant.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wenn ihr dann aber in SH angeln wollt, richtet euch schon mal auf gesalzene Preise für die Erlaubniskarten ein.


 
Glaubst Du das wir dann in SH noch so richtig mit Köder, Haken und Rute auf Fische angeln dürfen? Der Drill eines Fisches ist auch nicht TSG konform! Und ein Angelhaken im Maul macht unnötige Schmerzen. Oder sind das wieder 2 unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe? ;+

Ich vermute eher das die Niedersachsen vom Casting bei uns ausgeschlossen werden .


----------



## antonio (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man wird im Bundesverband nur Entschlüsse fassen, die Konsens zwischen allen LVs sind oder zumindest niemandem wirklich weh tun. Sonst fliegt denen der Bundesverband schnell um die Ohren.
> 
> ups da hat die vergangenheit aber anderes gezeigt, da wird weiterhin durchgewunken und das wars, es sind immer noch die selben leute am ruder.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man wird im Bundesverband nur Entschlüsse fassen, die Konsens zwischen allen LVs sind oder zumindest niemandem wirklich weh tun.


 

Die Beschlüsse werden niemanden in den Landesverbänden wehtun. Denn schließlich haben ja die Delegierten der Fusion mit Frau Dr. HK an der Spitze mit den allen Delegierten sicherlich bekannten Zielen

kein Spaß am Angeln
nur organisierte Angler sind richtige Angler
Angeln nur zur Ernährung
Tierschutz wichtiger als Angler
keine Wertungangeln
kein C&R
keine Setzkescher
kein Nachtangeln
angeln nur an befestigten Ufern
Naturschutz wichtiger als Angler
zugestimmt. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Sonst fliegt denen der Bundesverband schnell um die Ohren.


 
Nein, die sind doch alle eine große Familie wo alle Probleme sachlich bis zum Ende ausdiskutiert werden, Lösungen erarbeitet und Abweichler problemlos überzeugt werden!



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie der DAV das seinen Mitgliedern verkaufen will, bin ich gespannt.


 
Wenn die am 09.03 zustimmen, sind das doch auch deren Ziele und sie sind endlich Teil der großen heilen organisierten Anglerfamilie.


----------



## Blauzahn (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ....
> Das ist dann im Prinzip die alte VDSF-Denke. Wie der DAV das seinen Mitgliedern verkaufen will, bin ich gespannt.



Das muß er nicht mehr verkaufen,
da er mit Zustimmung auf seiner HV am 9. März seine Mitglieder "verkauft"...

Abendgruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Ein Verband mit 600 000 Mitgliedern


*Erstens* sind das keine Mitglieder, sondern Zahler.

Mitglieder sind im BV die LV..

*Zweitens* stimmt die Zahl nicht in Verbindung mit Stimmen für eine Bundestagswahl, da diese ca. 600.000 Zahler viel weniger tatsächliche Personen sind durch viele Doppel/Merhfachmitgliedschaften.

*Drittens* wären da sicher die ca. 4,5 Mio. nicht organisierter Angler und am Angeln interessierter Menschen, von denen Frau Dr. AUSDRÜCKLICH nichts wissen will, als Stimmvieh für den Bundestag sicherlich relevanter..

*Viertens ist das eh wurscht*, denn:
Die kleine Minderheit der organisierten Zahler in den Vereinen hat mit überwältigender Mehrheit beschlossen, dass sie genau diese Führung mit genau deren "Kompetenzen" für Angler will, deren Programme und Grundlinien explizit und genauso will.

Sollen sie doch dann auch kriegen!

Das ist eine klare demokratische Entscheidung auf Grundlage vielfältigster, überall veröffentlichter Informationen.

Und wir werden als gute Demokraten gerne der Präsidentin helfen, dass die Entscheidungen und Beschlüsse wie gewünscht bis in Vereine dann auch durchgesetzt werden können.

Ich versteh eure Aufregung nicht.

Es kommt genauso, wie es die Mehrheit der Minderheit der organisierten Zahler will.

Kommt es anders, als mancher Organisierte hier jetzt mutmaßt, muss er sich eben damit abfinden, da in der Minderheitenposition zu sein.

Dann kann er das versuchen zu ändern oder eben austreten, wenn er solche Beschlüsse nicht mittragen, mitfinanzieren oder umsetzen will.

Ich verstehe gerade eure Probleme echt nicht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist eine klare demokratische Entscheidung auf Grundlage vielfältigster, überall veröffentlichter Informationen.


 
Der war echt gut...:vik:

Hättest auch schreiben können "aufgrund der vorbildlichen Informationspolitik aller Verbände im Vorfeld der Abstimmung"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Der war echt gut...:vik:
> 
> Hättest auch schreiben können "aufgrund der vorbildlichen Informationspolitik aller Verbände im Vorfeld der Abstimmung"...



Wer Frau Dr. googelt, findet schnell überall veröffentlichte, vielfältigste Infos..

Und Personen stehen nunmal für Programme und Ziele..

Die sind da leicht ablesbar.

Die organisierten Zahler in den Angelvereinen seh ich als mündige Bürger, die ja nicht umsonst ihre Funktionäre und Delegierten gewählt haben.

Welche dann mit überwältigender Mehrheit die Wünsche der organisierten Zahler am 15. in die Tat umsetzten bzw. am 09.03.  umsetzen werden.

Als mündiger Bürger informiert man sich ja nicht nur bei den Verbänden selber, sondern hat die heutzutage vielfältigen Möglichkeiten genutzt und entschieden.


----------



## ha.jo (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



JonasH schrieb:


> Was passiert eigentlich mit uns Niedersachsen? Werden wir im Exil zwangskonvertiert oder kommen alle Angler aus den angrenzenden BL zu uns ins wahre Paradies und wir machen weiter wie gehabt?



Ironie an:
Wer will sich schon verschlechtern.:q
- beim LSFV muss ich eine Prüfung haben
- da muss ich Casting beherschen um die Prüfung abzulegen
- da kommen nur bevorzugte Angler an die Gewässer oder erhalten bevorzugte Kartenpreise
siehe:http://www.lsfv-nds.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5&Itemid=109

Ein wahres Anglerparadies stelle ich mir anders vor.:vik:
Ironie aus.

Gibts das wahre Anglerparadies überhaupt.|kopfkrat
Im Moment sehe ich weder hüben noch drüben eins.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wurde garde im Anglerlatein gepostet. 

Ich schreibs mal hier rein. Interessante Kommentare.

http://sport.t-online.de/23-jahre-n...deutsche-angler-fusionieren/id_62218144/index

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was die Bogenschützen so erlebt haben.


----------



## Wegberger (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

habe mal ein Blick nach SH geworfen. Die sind aber auch unfair!
Erst bekommen sie was sie wollen und motzen da welche |bigeyes


----------



## Dunraven (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man wird im Bundesverband nur Entschlüsse fassen, die Konsens zwischen allen LVs sind oder zumindest niemandem wirklich weh tun. Sonst fliegt denen der Bundesverband schnell um die Ohren.



Stimmt, die Fusion ist ja im ersten Wahlgang beschlossen worden weil sie Konsens ist. Daher sind auch so viele Verbände ausgetreten. Und ein Schwund von 90.000 Mitglieder von Nds., dazu die aus Thüringen und Bayern, die tun keinem weh. Die fehlenden Einnahmen sind auch nur Peanuts. 



ha.jo schrieb:


> Ironie an:
> Wer will sich schon verschlechtern.:q
> - beim LSFV muss ich eine Prüfung haben
> - da muss ich Casting beherschen um die Prüfung abzulegen
> ...



Du solltest mal genauer lesen/nachforschen.
Die Prüfung fordert das Fischereigesetz, da kann der Verband nichts machen. Das Gesetz ist aus den 70ern, wie lange ist das akutelle Präsidium im Dienst? 
Unter 14 dürfen die keine Gastkarten abgeben und dann muss derjenige auch eine anerkannte Prüfung haben, das sind halt Vorgaben an den Verband/die Vereine von gesetzlicher Stelle.

Stimmt, Casting musst Du aktuell ablegen, aber das sollte normal kein zu großes Problem sein. Wer Angeln will muss da doch auch seine Würfe hinbekommen um nicht dauernd im Geäst zu sitzen.

Und der Punkt mit den Mitgliedern des Bundesverbandes VDSF wird ja eh wegfallen weil es den nicht mehr gibt, und weil es ja nicht mehr deren Bundesverband ist. 

Abgesehen davon sind das doch nur ein paar Gewässer. Die meisten sind in Vereinshand und da kann man oft Problemlos an Karten kommen. Nimm doch als Beispiel den größten Verein, in dem W. Klasing ja auch Vorsitzender ist. Für 6 Euro die Tageskarte mit der Du 2 Friedfisch und 2 Raubfischruten nutzen darfst und ca. 145-150 Gewässer fischen darfst (von den 155 Gewässern des Vereins sind ein paar in Naturschutzgebieten nicht für Gastangler frei). Willst Du Mitglied werden, dann gibt es keine Wartelisten usw. sondern Du zahlst Deine 50 Euro Jahresbeitrag und dann gilt das folgende. Das erwachsene Mitglied, und der Jugendliche ab dem vollendeten sechzehnten Lebensjahr als Vollmitglied, darf vier Friedfischruten benutzen, zusätzlich können vier Raubfischangeln (Setzangeln) mit totem Köderfisch, sowie eine Wurf- oder Fliegenrute mit künstlichem Köder benutzt werden.
 Zum Köderfischfangen kann eine Senke benutzt werden, die jedoch nicht größer als 1,5 m Ø sein darf.


Du brauchst halt nur einen anerkannten Prüfungsnachweis, keinen Jahresfischereischein, ect. Nur die vom Fischereigesetz (nicht vom Verein eigenständig) vorgeschriebene Prüfung, die 50 Euro Jahresbeitrag und 50 Euro Aufnahmegebühr. Und dann stehen dir als Mitglied halt alle 155 Gewässer offen.


Also so hart sind die Regelungen da nicht. Von daher vermute ich mal das bei einer Änderung der Regelungen für Verbandsgewässer (weil ja die ganzen VDSF Sachen hinfällig werden) es sicher auch nicht unbedingt darauf hinausläuft Gastangler auszuschließen oder harte Regelungen zu finden. Das es aber ja nur ein paar Gewässer sind wird das auch nicht ausschlaggebend sein. Ausschlaggebend sind eher die in Vereinshand. Und da haben sich ja auch genug für einen Austritt aus dem VDSF ausgeprochen, so das ich da auch guter Hoffnung bin das die oft auch nicht viel von verstaubten VDSF Regelungen halten. Aber das muss sich zeigen.






Und eines sollte man beim ganzen Jubel darüber das Niedersachsen nicht mitmacht auch nicht vergessen. Niedersachsen hat 3! Landesverbände. Da sind noch der eher unedeutende vom DAV, und halt LSFV Weser-Ems, dem z.B. viele Nachbarvereine in meiner Umgebung angehören. Weser-Ems ist voll bei der Fusion dabei und hat ja jetzt auch einen Vizepräsidenten Posten bekommen. Da der DAV laut seinem Präsidenten ja auch für die Fusion ist wird auch der LV wohl beim DAFV mit im Boot sein. Also ist Niedersachsen eh geteilt in LSFV Niedersachsen und den beiden DAFV LV. 


Da wird es interessant wie es da mit dem Wechseln weiter geht. Sollten einzelne Mitglieder vom LSFV Nds. im DAFV bleiben wollen, dann werden die sicher zu Weser-Ems wechseln. Noch interessanter aber der andere Weg, für alle Verbände die da raus wollen. Und erst recht wenn es wirklich eine Beitragserhöhung im DAFV geben wird. Dann stehen die Vorsitzenden der Weser-Ems Vereine auf einmal vor dem Problem ihren Mitgliedern zu erklären warum sie denn soviel mehr an Beitrag zahlen müssen als die Vereine im LSFV Nds. (zumal Weser-Ems jetzt glaube ich schon mehr als Nds. nimmt). 


Da wird sich also auch noch einiges tun. Bin gespannt ob da welche wechseln um im DAFV zu bleiben und vor allem wieviele dann da raus wechseln.


----------



## Revilo62 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Schön, zu lesen, was alles möglich wäre,wenn .... und es wird teilweise ziemlich rumgehackt auf den DAV, wie hat jemand gestern schön geschrieben, der Honig ist im Osten zu holen,
ja genau so ist es und das nahzu ohne jeden Widerstand, wenn die Landesverbände der Fusion zustimmen, was sie ja eigentlich schon haben, es hängt ja nur noch an der Stimme der Delegierten.
Im Unterschied zu den alten Bundesländern sind hier kaum Vereinsgewässer sondern Gewässer des Landesverbandes die Regel, dazu kommen dann noch sogen. Vetragsgewässer mit den Fischern.
Welche Alternative hat denn ein Verein, wenn er sich durch den Austritt aus dem LV seiner Grundlage, dem GEWÄSSER, entzieht, Die Vereine sind erpressbar geworden !!
Mag jeder spekulieren, wie er will, durch die Satzungsänderung hat der neue BV sich ziemlich viele Rechte eingeräumt und wurde auch nur abgenickt, suuuper. Und das der Gewässerfond nicht bedroht sein soll, wer's glaubt ??
Das große Pfund der LV sind die Gewässer und die habe sie in der hand !!
Tight Lines aus Berlin !!:vik:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Fusion ist ja im ersten Wahlgang beschlossen worden weil sie Konsens ist. Daher sind auch so viele Verbände ausgetreten. Und ein Schwund von 90.000 Mitglieder von Nds., dazu die aus Thüringen und Bayern, die tun keinem weh. Die fehlenden Einnahmen sind auch nur Peanuts.


 
Der Zoff geht nicht um's Inhaltliche, sondern um's liebe Geld. Das ist ein wichtiges Thema, hat aber nichts mit der inhaltlichen Ausrichtung zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Stimmt, Casting musst Du aktuell ablegen, aber das sollte normal kein zu großes Problem sein. Wer Angeln will muss da doch auch seine Würfe hinbekommen um nicht dauernd im Geäst zu sitzen.


Die Art der Prüfung hängt da auch noch mit igend nem Landesregierungsfuzzi zusammen, der das genehmigen muss.


Der LSFV-NDS ist aber gerade dabei, das alles zu überarbeiten, das Casting da auch rauszunehmen.

Obs dann genehmigt wird, wird sich zeigen.

Bei den LV-Gewässern werden teilweise Bedingungen (Bevorzugung von Verbandlern) auch vom Verpächter (Land) vorgeschrieben..



> Da wird es interessant wie es da mit dem Wechseln weiter geht. Sollten einzelne Mitglieder vom LSFV Nds. im DAFV bleiben wollen, dann werden die sicher zu Weser-Ems wechseln. Noch interessanter aber der andere Weg, für alle Verbände die da raus wollen. Und erst recht wenn es wirklich eine Beitragserhöhung im DAFV geben wird. Dann stehen die Vorsitzenden der Weser-Ems Vereine auf einmal vor dem Problem ihren Mitgliedern zu erklären warum sie denn soviel mehr an Beitrag zahlen müssen als die Vereine im LSFV Nds. (zumal Weser-Ems jetzt glaube ich schon mehr als Nds. nimmt).


Der LSFV-NDS verlangt 2,50 LV-Beitrag plus 2,00 BV-Beitrag - als Angler bist Du da also mit 4,50 plus Vereinskosten organisiert.

Ist meines Wissens der preiswerteste LV in Deutschland ........

Aber das ist ja alles OT, die werden eh am 5. Mai auf der HV den Austritt aus dem VDSF/DAFV festmachen. 

Dann kanns denen auch wurscht sein, was der DAFV zu welchen Kosten dann treibt, müssen dann ja andere zahlen ab 2014..

Genauso wie die andern dann auch die Beschlüße des neuen Bundesverbandes umzusetzen haben bis in die Vereine hinein - wir werden gerne hefen diesen Mehrheitswillen verbandsintern zur Geltung zu bringen.

Auch der Kelch geht ja am LSFV-NDS vorbei..



> Mag jeder spekulieren, wie er will, durch die Satzungsänderung hat der neue BV sich ziemlich viele Rechte eingeräumt und wurde auch nur abgenickt, suuuper. Und das der Gewässerfond nicht bedroht sein soll, wer's glaubt ??


Und?
Am 09.03, wird sich zeigen, ob das die Mehrheit im DAV so will oder nicht - wenn sie das wollen, sollen sies doch kriegen, wo ist das Problem??



> Der Zoff geht nicht um's Inhaltliche, sondern um's liebe Geld.


Vielleicht sponsern ja Frau Dr.`s Freunde vom Gentechnikkonzen Monsanto den DAFV, damit der zukünftig dann genmanipulierte Fische kauft, die gegen Kormorane resistent sind??

Weiss mans???

;-)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

PS:



> Der Zoff geht nicht um's Inhaltliche, sondern um's liebe Geld.


Was nicht für den LSFV-NDS gilt, davon ab.

Sondern nur (vielleicht) für die anderen.

In den Interviews mit Präsident Klasing bei uns ist klar nachlesbar, dass auch und gerade inhaltliche Gründe -  bzw. deren Fehlen, da es keinerlei  angelpolitische Grundausrichtung für den gemeinsamen Verband VDSF/DAFV bis dato gibt - sowie personelle für die Kündigung ausschlaggebend waren.


----------



## Knispel (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und eines sollte man beim ganzen Jubel darüber das Niedersachsen nicht mitmacht auch nicht vergessen. Niedersachsen hat 3! Landesverbände. Da sind noch der eher unedeutende vom DAV, und halt LSFV Weser-Ems, dem z.B. viele Nachbarvereine in meiner Umgebung angehören. Weser-Ems ist voll bei der Fusion dabei und hat ja jetzt auch einen Vizepräsidenten Posten bekommen. Da der DAV laut seinem Präsidenten ja auch für die Fusion ist wird auch der LV wohl beim DAFV mit im Boot sein. Also ist Niedersachsen eh geteilt in LSFV Niedersachsen und den beiden DAFV LV.
> 
> 
> Da wird es interessant wie es da mit dem Wechseln weiter geht. Sollten einzelne Mitglieder vom LSFV Nds. im DAFV bleiben wollen, dann werden die sicher zu Weser-Ems wechseln. Noch interessanter aber der andere Weg, für alle Verbände die da raus wollen. Und erst recht wenn es wirklich eine Beitragserhöhung im DAFV geben wird. Dann stehen die Vorsitzenden der Weser-Ems Vereine auf einmal vor dem Problem ihren Mitgliedern zu erklären warum sie denn soviel mehr an Beitrag zahlen müssen als die Vereine im LSFV Nds. (zumal Weser-Ems jetzt glaube ich schon mehr als Nds. nimmt).
> ...


 
Du vergißt die beiden Bremer Verbände ( VDSF + Angler Union Bremen (DAV)) die liegen ja in Niedersachsen. Zumindest der VDSF - Verband ist praktisch ein "Ableger" von Weser - Ems, zumindest bewegen sie sich auf Linie und ich weiß, wie die über den DAV denken ...


----------



## ha.jo (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Abend Dunraven


  Du musst deinen Landesverband nicht verteidigen.
  Ist ja kein schlechter.
  Der Ironie Modus war klar erkennbar.
  Ging doch nur um die Aussage von JonasH:


> oder kommen alle Angler aus den angrenzenden BL zu uns ins wahre Paradies


  Da würde ich mich verschlechtern. Jedenfalls im Moment.
  Hier habe ich selbständiges Angeln ab 8 Jährlinge, brauch nicht zwingend ne Prüfung, bekomme überall ne Tageskarte (LV) völlig Schnuppe ob Verbandszugehörig oder nicht aber auf jeden Fall der gleiche Preis und Bedingungen, schmaler Vereinsbeitrag usw.
  Insgesamt noch besser.
  Daher wäre NDS nicht mein Angelparadies und trotzdem bin ich der Meinung Sie machen gute Arbeit in vielen Bereichen.
  Aber genug O.T.
  Ich sehe in Deutschland überhaupt kein Angelparadies.
  Wie definiert man das überhaupt?|kopfkrat


  Interessanter finde ich @ Revilo62 seine Aussage.


> Welche Alternative hat denn ein Verein, wenn er sich durch den Austritt aus dem LV seiner Grundlage, dem GEWÄSSER, entzieht, Die Vereine sind erpressbar geworden !!


  Erpressbar, soweit gehe ich nicht. Erpressen lassen würde ich mich nie.
  Aber welche Alternative besteht?#c
  Gibt eigentlich nicht viele.
- Austreten, damit dem Verband den Beitrag entziehen. Will ich aber weiter angeln, spüle ich dem LV mehr Geld in die Kasse durch den Kauf von Tageskarten.
  - Austreten, seltener angeln, aber nur in Bundesländern die dem neuen Verband nicht angehören sonst profitieren diese LV ja wieder durch Mehreinnahmen.
- Austreten nur noch im Ausland angeln. Dürfte für die meisten unbefriedigend sein.
  - Im Verein bleiben, auf eventuelle Risiken hinweisen und versuchen Mehrheiten zu erreichen. 
- Austreten, versuchen ein eigenes Gewässer zu pachten. Nur ein Gewässer macht die meisten Angler auch nicht glücklich.

Welche Alternativen gibt es noch?;+


----------



## Dunraven (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Art der Prüfung hängt da auch noch mit igend nem Landesregierungsfuzzi zusammen, der das genehmigen muss.
> 
> 
> Der LSFV-NDS ist aber gerade dabei, das alles zu überarbeiten, das Casting da auch rauszunehmen.
> ...



Naja bevor wir von Weser-Ems zu Niedersachsen gewechselt sind war Casting auch kein Teil der Prüfung. Von daher wäre es schon komisch wenn es da an einer Genehmigung scheitert wenn es im zweiten Verband auch ohne Casting geht. Aber mir ist auch klar das dieses auch alles schon älter ist. Beim Wechsel fragten sich fast alle irritiert was das mit dem Casting nun soll.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Zoff geht nicht um's Inhaltliche,  sondern um's liebe Geld. Das ist ein wichtiges Thema, hat aber nichts  mit der inhaltlichen Ausrichtung zu tun.



Wie Thomas schon sagte, das Geld ist nur ein Teil. Das ist aber der Teil bei dem man schön zeigen kann wie absehbar es ist das die einige Punkte schnell ändern werden (Beiträge für DAV gewaltig runter, Beitrag für die VDSF Verbände bleibt gleich). Andere Punkte siehe eben das Interview.



Knispel schrieb:


> Du vergißt die beiden Bremer Verbände ( VDSF +  Angler Union Bremen (DAV)) die liegen ja in Niedersachsen. Zumindest der  VDSF - Verband ist praktisch ein "Ableger" von Weser - Ems, zumindest  bewegen sie sich auf Linie und ich weiß, wie die über den DAV denken  ...



Kenne mich zu wenig mit den Regelungen da aus und ob die Bremer denn die Alternative haben über einen Verein des LSFV Nds. weiterhin die Pacht Gewässer usw. zu befischen.
Weiß aber das beim DAV halt auch sehr viele meiner Kollegen aus dem Verein Mitglied sind. Von daher hast Du schon recht, viele der aktiven Angler im DAV Bremen sind Niedersachsen. Die fahren dann eben ne Stunde oder 1 1/2 nach Bremen. Kleinerer Verband, weniger Konkurenz = bessere Chancen bei der Qualifikation für die deutsche Sichtung. Und die sind da ja halt nur Mitglied damit sie eben bei der deutschen und bei internationalen Fischen für Deutschland starten können. Von daher ist die Entfernug egal, denen geht es ja nicht um Vereinsgewässer. Sie möchten einfach nur weiterhin bei den Sichtungen für die WM/EM usw. Teams mitfischen und weiterhin für Deutschland im Nationalteam starten, und dafür müssen sie noch DAV Mitglied sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Sie möchten einfach nur weiterhin bei den Sichtungen für die WM/EM usw. Teams mitfischen und weiterhin für Deutschland im Nationalteam starten, und dafür müssen sie noch DAV Mitglied sein


Bis jetzt ging meines Wissens noch kein Antrag bei der CIPS ein für Aufnahme des VDSF/DAFV...

Da mit erlöschen des DAV dann logischerweise keine Mitgliedschaft im CIPS mehr besteht, sind damit Teilnahmen an entsprechenden internationalen Fischen verbandsseitig mit dem VDSF/DAFV nicht möglich, wenn nicht noch ein Antrag so zeitnah gestellt wird, dass die Aufnahme des VDSF/DAFV mit Rechtskraft des DAFV auch gültig wird.

Das hat ja auch der Notar zum Verschmelzungsvertrag angemerkt, dass mit diesem Verschmelzungsvertrag die Mitgliedschaft in den Orgas, in denen der DAV war, *NICHT gesichert wäre*. 
CIPS; EAF etc....

Ansonsten ist also ab Rechtskraft DAFV keine Teilnahme mehr an solchen internationalen Fischen möglich - auch nicht der bis dato berechtigten DAV-Mannschaften (dens dann ja nicht mehr gibt).

Die Teilnahme an solchen Fischen würde auch den Grundsätzen des VDSF/DAFV komplett widersprechen..

Angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Teilnahme an solchen internationalen Fischen vom VDSF/DAFV gewünscht, gefördert oder untersützt werden wird. 

Noch gilt und ist festgeschrieben (VDSF-DAFV-Seite), dass laut VDSF/DAFV eine Qualifikation für ein weiterführendes Fischen ein eindeutiges und auch alleine ausreichendes Merkmal für ein rechtswidriges Wettfischen ist, das im VDSF/DAFV nicht toleriert wird.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch der Notar zum Verschmelzungsvertrag angemerkt, dass mit diesem Verschmelzungsvertrag die Mitgliedschaft in den Orgas, in denen der DAV war, *NICHT gesichert wäre*.
> CIPS; EAF etc....
> 
> Ansonsten ist also ab Rechtskraft DAFV keine Teilnahme mehr an solchen internationalen Fischen möglich - auch nicht der bis dato berechtigten DAV-Mannschaften (dens dann ja nicht mehr gibt).
> ...


 
Sind das die "geheimen" zukünftigen Einsparpotenziale...?

Wurden diese deshalb noch nicht veröffentlicht, weil man nur am DAV sparen möchte? 

Bei der Zusammensetzung der Verbandsspitze ja dann einfach...


----------



## Honeyball (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Thomas, das ist aber jetzt böse von Dir. #d

Du musst doch den DAVlern jetzt nicht alles stecken, was die aufgeben, wenn sie freiwillig auch noch bei dem Murks mitmachen. |rolleyes

Damit nimmst du uns ja jetzt schon den ganzen Spaß, den wir mit dieser neu zusammengewürfelten Sippe noch haben werden... :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



> Sind das die "geheimen" zukünftigen Einsparpotenziale...?
> 
> Wurden diese deshalb noch nicht veröffentlicht, weil man nur am DAV sparen möchte?
> 
> Bei der Zusammensetzung der Verbandsspitze ja dann einfach...



Ich kann Deine Fragen nicht beantworten, das ist Mutmaßung..

Aber egal wie das dann ausgeht:
Es ist so von der Mehrheit der organisierten Angler so gewünscht, wenn diese Fusion so kommt.

Deren Delegierte (auch und gerade die jetzt im DAV noch abstimmen müssen) kennen ja alle Dokumente (sind ja auch von NDS veröffentlicht) und daher auch die Anmerkungen des Notars.

Wenn diese DAV-Delegierten am 09.03. entsprechend pro Fusion abstimmen bei dem ja auch nur vom VDSF gewählten Personal (VDSF-Präsidentin, dazu 7 Vizes/Referenten vom VDSF und deren 5 vom DAV) und Kenntnis der Dokumente sowie Anmerkungen des Notars, des Wirtschaftsprüfers und der VDSF-Justitiarin, will auch die Mehrheit im DAV das eben genauso.

Ebenso kennen sie die Äußerungen von Stoof (Protokoll HV November Berlin) und die Bestätigung Mohnerts zu zu den Mehrheitsverhältinissen im gemeinsamen Verband. 
Wo Mohnert  ja nicht den Fakt bestritt, sondern nur nicht wollte, dass man das im Vorfeld so "betont"...


			
				auszugsweises Zitat aus VDSF-HV-Protokoll 2012 schrieb:
			
		

> *Herr Stoof* erklärte, dass der VDSF im künftigen Verband 75% der Mitglieder stellen wird.
> 
> Seiner Meinung nach heißt das, dass der ehemalige VDSF im neuen Verband eine Stimmenmehrheit haben wird, aus der heraus agiert werden könnte.
> 
> ...




Bis jetzt ging meines Wissens noch kein Antrag bei der CIPS ein für Aufnahme des VDSF/DAFV...

Da mit erlöschen des DAV dann logischerweise keine Mitgliedschaft im CIPS mehr besteht, sind damit Teilnahmen an entsprechenden internationalen Fischen verbandsseitig mit dem VDSF/DAFV nicht möglich, wenn nicht noch ein Antrag so zeitnah gestellt wird, dass die Aufnahme des VDSF/DAFV mit Rechtskraft des DAFV auch gültig wird.

Das hat ja auch der Notar zum Verschmelzungsvertrag angemerkt, dass mit diesem Verschmelzungsvertrag die Mitgliedschaft in den Orgas, in denen der DAV war, *NICHT gesichert wäre*. 
CIPS; EAF etc....

Ansonsten ist also ab Rechtskraft DAFV keine Teilnahme mehr an solchen internationalen Fischen möglich - auch nicht der bis dato berechtigten DAV-Mannschaften (dens dann ja nicht mehr gibt).

Die Teilnahme an solchen Fischen würde auch den Grundsätzen des VDSF/DAFV komplett widersprechen..

Angesichts der Mehrheitsverhältnisse kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Teilnahme an solchen internationalen Fischen vom VDSF/DAFV gewünscht, gefördert oder untersützt werden wird. 

Noch gilt und ist festgeschrieben (VDSF-DAFV-Seite), dass laut VDSF/DAFV eine Qualifikation für ein weiterführendes Fischen ein eindeutiges und auch alleine ausreichendes Merkmal für ein rechtswidriges Wettfischen ist, das im VDSF/DAFV nicht toleriert wird.



Muss man respektieren und dann helfen, dies dann auch in den ehemaligen DAV-Verbänden und Vereinen alles entsprechend umzusetzen nach dann auch deren Mehrheitswünsche, wenn das so kommen sollte wie manche denken..
Denn auch die Mehrheit im DAV will das dann ja genau so....


----------



## Honeyball (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

@Fisherbandit1000:
Nein, nicht nur dass. Durch unsere Bilanzanalyse ist ja beim DAV ein ganz geschickt versteckter Rücklagenposten aufgetaucht, den der neue Verband dann auch mal eben verbraten kann, um wenigstens dieses Geschäftsjahr zu überstehen. Da die sich ja jetzt erstmal bis November Zeit genommen haben, um mit altem und neuen Präsidium zu tagen und sich zu überlegen, wie sie das alles finanzieren wollen, brauchen die diese eiserne DAV-Rücklage mehr als dringend. Die Präsidiumstreffen werden ja wohl kaum in irgendeiner verqualmten Eckkneipe stattfinden. Das bleibt natürlich wieder der Fantasie und den Spekulationen vorbehalten, sich vorzustellen, was allein dafür wieder an "Spesen" verbraten wird, denn Offenlegung finanzieller Dinge ist ja nicht nur nicht gewollt, sondern -sicherlich aus gutem Grunde- nahezu verteufelt (vgl. Anfragen aus NDS).


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ich würde mir für die jetzt keinen Kopf mehr machen.
Die Probeabstimmung im DAV hat eine 100%ige Zustimmung zur Fusion ergeben.

100%!!!!

Dann die Aussage es würde alles nach der Fusion geklärt werden.
Im DAV geht man also das Risiko ein aus der CIPS zu fliegen und keine Meisterschaften mehr auszutragen.

Kein Mitleid von mir mit Blick auf die 100%.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



			
				Honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Durch unsere Bilanzanalyse ist ja beim DAV ein ganz geschickt versteckter Rücklagenposten aufgetaucht, den der neue Verband dann auch mal eben verbraten kann, um wenigstens dieses Geschäftsjahr zu überstehen.


*Das ist falsch.*

Es ist nur herausgekommen, dass das vom DAV keine ordnungsgemäße Bilanz nach dem Handelsrecht ist und daher nur eine willkürliche Aufzählung von diversen Posten wo halt Bilanz drübersteht.

Die auch versteckte Rücklagen enthalten KÖNNTE!

Dazu gibts aber die entsprechenden Threads mit den weiterhin - auch nicht auf der VDSF-HV jetzt aktuell - immer noch nicht beantworteten Fragen.



PS:
So isses Sharpo, die Mehrheit im DAV soll kriegen was die Mehrheit da will.

Solange das immer schön verbandsintern bleibt und nicht normale Angler damit behelligt werden.......


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Der Sack wird immer enger geschnürt, ich für mich werde mich wohl zusätzlich noch einem Holländischen Verein ( ca. 1 Std. Fahrzeit )  anschließen und weiter Wettfischen. Dort herschen wenigsten noch "normale" Bedingungen ....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann Deine Fragen nicht beantworten, das ist Mutmaßung..


 
Das sind nicht einmal Mutmaßungen, sondern einfach nur Fragen, die sich mir stellen, da mir die entsprechenden Informationen dazu fehlen. 

Würde man auf Mails - die diese Fragen und noch mehr beinhalten - von Seiten der Verbände antworten, könnte ich nicht nur die Fragen sondern gar die Antworten hier einstellen...

Es könnte doch so einfach sein!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Lesenswert zum Thema, aus der Jagdzeitschrift Pirsch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258743


----------



## Sharpo (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Das sind nicht einmal Mutmaßungen, sondern einfach nur Fragen, die sich mir stellen, da mir die entsprechenden Informationen dazu fehlen.
> 
> Würde man auf Mails - die diese Fragen und noch mehr beinhalten - von Seiten der Verbände antworten, könnte ich nicht nur die Fragen sondern gar die Antworten hier einstellen...
> 
> Es könnte doch so einfach sein!



Mal ganz ehrlich.
Warum sollte man Dir Seitens des LSFV SH etc.  was beantworteten?
Jede Antwort produziert doch nur neue Frage.

Menschen die im Dreck anderer wühlen könnten etwas unangenehmes zu Tage fördern.
Also besser nicht sagen wo der Dreck liegen könnte.



Das war zynisch gemeint.


----------



## Norbi (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Moin Leutz!
Mich würde mal intressieren wie der DMV auf die Fusion und deren Folgen reagiert??
Damals ist man ja aus dem VDSF raus und zum DAV gewechselt
und jetzt???????
Wird der DMV jetzt ein eigenständiger Verband ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Der war ja nur für Wettkämpfe da und auch über den DAV in den internationalen Verbänden dazu.

Dürfte dann ja wegfallen, da wieder VDSF-Regeln gelten  .....

Ohne Wettkämpfe braucht den ja keiner mehr..

Bzw. nur noch fürs Brandungscasten dann halt ;.-))


----------



## Norbi (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Also trift man sich dann nur noch zum Wattebauschwerfen auf Fehmarn:m Hat ja auch was


----------



## angler1996 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

etwas Geschichtliches:


----------



## Dunraven (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Noch gilt und ist festgeschrieben (VDSF-DAFV-Seite), dass laut VDSF/DAFV eine Qualifikation für ein weiterführendes Fischen ein eindeutiges und auch alleine ausreichendes Merkmal für ein rechtswidriges Wettfischen ist, das im VDSF/DAFV nicht toleriert wird.



Naja das sind ja auch keine Qualifikationen sondern Sichtungen. Und das es keine Qualifikationen sind sieht man an den heftigen Diskussionen zur letzten Sichtung. Denn da gibt es einige die sauer sind weil der erfolgreichste Angler der Sichtung für keine Mannschaft gemeldet ist. Denn bei der Sichtung wird aktuell einfach nur geschaut wer die 35 erfolgreichsten sind, und aus denen kann der Trainer dann seine Mannschaften für die WM, EM, IAM, 3 Länder Fischen, 6 Länder Fischen, ect. zusammenstellen. 

Und wenn ich an die erste Feeder WM denke, da gab es zwar eine Sichtung bei der die besten 6 in die Mannschaft kamen aber M. Schlögel, M. Zammataro und M. Weigang bestimmten als Trainer Trio die Mannschaftsaufstellung. Und da gab es auch viel Zündstoff nachdem sie sich dann alle 3 selbst als Teilnehmer aufgestellt haben und die Gewinner der Sichtung (an der hatten die 3 auch teilgenommen, waren aber nicht weit genug vorne gelandet) nur begrenzt zum Einsatz kamen. Halt nur M. Weigangs Koppelpartner und noch einer der 6 besten der Sichtung. Bzw. am zweiten Tag dann noch ein dritter, der für M.Schlögel dann übernahm, weil der als schlechtester des Teams (das durchweg schlechte Ergebnisse am ersten Tag ablieferte) Platz machen musste. So das am zweiten Tag dann auch einer der 3 Trainer auch endlich die Aufgaben eines Trainers übernahm.  

Die zweite Sichtung wurde ja ebenfalls zum Skandal. 
Also auch da gab es bisher nicht wirklich eine Qualifikation, auch wenn die besten das Angeln mit fahren durften. 

Hier kann man ja einen Teil davon nachlesen. Auf den Internetseiten der Trainer gab es von denen auch Stellungnahmen aus deren Sicht.

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/news/2011/Feeder_Quo_Vadis.php

http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/news/2011/Feedersichtung_2011_Stellungnahme_Teilnehmer.php

Also daran scheitert es nicht. Wie gesagt eine Qualifikation gab es bisher ja auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Naja, beim VDSF steht auch nicht Quali, sondern:



> ein weiterführender Charakter der Veranstaltung


Und eine Sichtung für ein internationales Wettangeln ist für mich definitiv ein "weiterführender Charakter", da es die Sichtung ohne internationale Wettangeln ja nicht geben müsste - sowenig wie ne Nationalmannschaft.

Ob das Präsidium diese verbandsinternen Grundsätze noch ändern wird?

Wenn sie das mehrheitlich wollten, hätten sies ja festschreiben können..

Alles was da momentan erzählt wird, soll doch nur die DAVler beruhigen - Mehrheiten und Aussagen sowie das nix festgeschrieben wurde, sprechen eine klar andere Sprache.....

Da das aber auch eh nur organisierte angeht (sonst macht ja eh keiner solche  weiterführenden Veranstaltungen), werden die schon kriegen, was die Mehrheit der organisierten halt will..

Normale Angler können nach einem gemeinsamen Angeln ja eh jederzeit Fische zählen, wiegen und vergleichen - dazu brauchts nun wirklich keinen Verband....


----------



## Knispel (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Das sehen die im Jagsttal - Forum ( Stipperforum ) total anders. Für die bleibt der DAFV im internationalen Wettfischerverband ( CIPS ) , da der DAV schon Mitglied ist und pro Land auch nur ein Verband nur Mitglied sein darf. Der DAV hat bereits für diverse internationale Wertungsfischen und Meisterschaften gemeldet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Würde so nur funktionieren, wenn der VDSF zum DAV übertreten würde..

Wenn der DAFV rechtskräftig wird ist der DAV erloschen und damit KEIN Verband aus D in der CIPS.. Bis dahin gemeldete können ja noch gefischt werden (die für 2013 also).

Danach ist aber Schicht ohne Antrag des VDSF/DAFV auf Eintritt, wer sollte bei erloschenem DAV denn auch neue Mannschaften anmelden?..... 


Wahrscheinlich ist halt der Notar ein richtig gaaaaanz Doofer, der extra beim Verschmelzungsvertrag angemerkt hat, dass mit diesem Verschmelzungsvertrag die ehemaligen Mitgliedschaften des DAV z. B. in CIPS, EAF etc. *NICHT GESICHERT* sind......

*Alles nachzulesen, Dokumente sind veröffentlicht beim LSFV-NDS *(wird schon seine Gründe haben, dass der DAV die nirgends öffentlich machte, oder??;-)).......

Das wissen die Stipper aber halt wahrscheinlich alle besser als der Notar.......

Lass die ruhig weiterträumen, die vom VDSF wollten doch schon immer neue Wettfischabteilung, oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden??

Deswegen musste man ja vorher auch nix festschreiben, weil da ja alle einig sind, gelle???

, ;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))

*Wie gesagt:*
Egal wies kommt, man muss den Verband unterstützen, dass seine Grundlinien - von einer überwältigenden Mehrheit ja so gewollt - dann auch ohne Schlupflöcher bis in die Vereine umgesetzt werden.........


----------



## Fischdieb (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

*Nicht gesiche*rt heißt doch nun aber auch nicht, *nicht möglich,* oder ?
Vieles ist rechtlich nicht gesichert, aber trotzdem gehen wir davon aus das es funktioniert oder gemacht wird. 

Ein Notar kann Dich auf viele Sachen hinweisen, dass ist ja auch seinen Pflicht. 
Der Hinweis, das Mitgliedschaften nicht gesichert sind, muss doch nun nicht bedeuten, dass diese Mitgliedschaften nicht vom DAFV neu beantragt werden. 
Deine Schlußfolgerung ist manchmal etwas einseitig. ;-)))

Und die CIPSed ist auch kein Wettfischverband, er ist der Weltverband für alle Angler. Dort geht es auch um andere Themen.....
Jedes Land in Europa ist in der CIPSed, warum sollte sich der DAFV dem verweigern? Ich sehe da rational keinen Hinderungsgrund.
Für den VDSF war eine Mitgliedschaft bisher nicht möglich, da pro Land nur eine Verband Mitglied sein darf.
Wer bisher am internationalen Anglen teilnehmen wollte musste über den DAV gehen, was beim Casting übrigens genau anderes herum war, deshalb waren alle DAV-Caster auch Mitglied im VDSF, da der wiederum im Weltcasting-Verband war. Durch die Fusion ist das zukünftig alles hoffentlich einfacher.
Was ganz anderes, die Mehrheit der deutschen Angler entscheidet darüber wohin der Ball rollt und das war für mich zumindest am 15.2. ein klares Votum. Warten wir mal den 9.3. ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Verstehe Dein Problem nicht - ich hab meine Ahnung/Sichtweise.

Die muss nicht so kommen.

Deswegen hab ich ja auch klar geschrieben, dass die organisierten genau das kriegen sollen, was sie wirklich wollen..

Da ja erst das Präsidium anach eigener Aussage in Berlin nach dem 09.03. im Erfolgsfalle anfangen wird zu überlegen, was die orgainsierten Angler wollen, ist in einem solchen Delegiertensystem deren Entscheidung dann eben auch der mehrheitliche Wille ihrer Zahler - den sie dann genauso  kriegen sollen..

Nichts anderes hab ich geschrieben (und dass ich keinem Funktionär etwas glaube, was nicht festgeschrieben ist, das bleibt auch so):


> *Wie gesagt:*
> Egal wies kommt, man muss den Verband unterstützen, dass seine Grundlinien - von einer überwältigenden Mehrheit ja so gewollt - dann auch ohne Schlupflöcher bis in die Vereine umgesetzt werden.........


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Normalerweise gehen die Rechte und Pflichten auf den neuen Verband über.

Der Notar wollte sicherlich seine Unwissenheit kundtun und eine gesonderte Überprüfung empfehlen.


----------



## smithie (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nichts anderes hab ich geschrieben (und dass ich keinem Funktionär etwas glaube, was nicht festgeschrieben ist, das bleibt auch so):


Ach, nur, weil etwas im Verschmelzungsvertrag steht, heißt das, dass dies auch so gemacht/umgsetzt wird bzw. bleibt? #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Du hast recht ;-))

Die Chance ist dann etwas größer - mehr nicht........................


----------



## Wegberger (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Hallo,

genau deswegen ist es ja schon längst überfällig ein grundsätzliches Statement vom neuen Präsidium und/oder H-K zu der inhaltlichen Verbandsausrichtung zu bekommen.

Aber ich denke vor dem 09.03. werden die sich hüten .....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Ääääh - die designierte Präsidentin, Gentechnik- und Agarlobbyfreundin Dr. H-K hat in Berlin gesagt, dass sie das erst im November zur HV vorlegen wollen.........

Was immer die (Kon)Fusionäre also in den letzten Jahren da zusammen gemauschelt haben..

Viel inhaltliches Ergebnis wars ja nicht, wenn die jetzt überhaupt erst damit anfangen wollen..

Haben die also nur in diversen Hotels bei diversen Treffen die Kohle der Zahler aus den Vereinen "verspest"???


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nicht nur vor dem 09.03.
Die haben sich quasi das ganze Restjahr genommen um *bis November 2013* mit dem alten und neuen Präsidium die Finanzplanung etc. in Angriff zu nehmen.
Nach 3 Jahren, die dieses Fusionsgedöns jetzt erfolglos auf der Stelle tritt, kommt also fast ein viertes dazu für die Selbstfindungsphase des neuen Bundesverbandes. Zeit, in denen die Kosten für alle Geschäftsstellen und alle Gehälter weiter zu decken sind, ohne dass auch nur geplant ist, irgendwas Konstruktives für die organisierten Angler in die Wege zu leiten, geschweige denn in irgendeiner Form Lobbyarbeit für das Angeln in Deutschland zu leisten.

(Und genau das haben ja fast alle eure Delegierten so gewollt#6)


----------



## Fischdieb (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Nein, er hat auf etwas hingewiesen. Damit tut er nicht seinen Unwissenheit kund oder empfiehlt einen besondere Überprüfung.

Ich habe vor 1 Jahr eine Haus verkauft, da gab es auch jede Menge Hinweise vom Notar an den Käufer und mich, was eintreten könnte wenn und wann. Da ging es um versteckte Mängel, Kaufpreiszahlung etc. 
Versucht doch bitte nicht imme alle anderen, außer Euch (und NDS) als doof darzustellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Wenns nicht vorher festgeschrieben wird, muss er als Notar natürlich drauf hinweisen..

Warum es nicht festgeschrieben wurde, wenn sich doch angeblich alle einig sind, die Frage bleibt..

Genauso wie die folgende:

Die designierte Präsidentin, Gentechnik- und Agarlobbyfreundin Dr. H-K hat in Berlin gesagt, dass sie erst im November zur HV eine inhaltliche Grundlinie vorlegen wollen.........

Was immer die (Kon)Fusionäre also in den letzten Jahren da zusammen gemauschelt haben..

Viel inhaltliches Ergebnis wars ja nicht, wenn die jetzt überhaupt erst damit anfangen wollen..

Haben die also nur in diversen Hotels bei diversen Treffen die Kohle der Zahler aus den Vereinen "verspest"???


----------



## Fischdieb (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Und ich denke schon, dass es auch vor November 2013 etas  konstruktives vom DASFV geben wird. 

Und Thomas denk dran, nur das ernst nehmen was Dir schriftlich von Funktionären vorliegt....;-))

Du würdest ja sonst Äußerungen von Funktionären ernst nehmen die Du nur Hörensagen kennst......


----------



## Sharpo (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Nein, er hat auf etwas hingewiesen. Damit tut er nicht seinen Unwissenheit kund oder empfiehlt einen besondere Überprüfung.
> 
> Ich habe vor 1 Jahr eine Haus verkauft, da gab es auch jede Menge Hinweise vom Notar an den Käufer und mich, was eintreten könnte wenn und wann. Da ging es um versteckte Mängel, Kaufpreiszahlung etc.
> Versucht doch bitte nicht imme alle anderen, außer Euch (und NDS) als doof darzustellen.




Nicht so empfindlich.  War doch gar nicht bös gemeint.
Dennoch weiss der Notar dies nicht, also ist er Unwissend.
Ansonsten hätte er klar zu der Mitgliedschaft in den anderen Verbänden Stellung bezogen oder wäre gar nicht darauf eingegangen.

Normalerweise gehen Rechte und Pflichten an die neue Gesellschaft über.
Heisst, die Mitgliedschaften in anderen Verbänden bleiben bestehen.


----------



## mathei (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Für den VDSF war eine Mitgliedschaft bisher nicht möglich, da pro Land nur eine Verband Mitglied sein darf.
> Wer bisher am internationalen Anglen teilnehmen wollte musste über den DAV gehen, was beim Casting übrigens genau anderes herum war, deshalb waren alle DAV-Caster auch Mitglied im VDSF, da der wiederum im Weltcasting-Verband war. Durch die Fusion ist das zukünftig alles hoffentlich einfacher.


sind das die sogenannten doppelmitgliedschaften ;+
die fallen ja dann auch weg.
gut für die angler.
schlecht für den verband. ( einnahmeverlust )


----------



## Namenloser (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*

Ein Arbeitskollege zeigt mir heute seiner Zeitung nen Artikel das die verbände nun zusammen gelegt wurden war daas nur ne Ente odr hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Noch eine Ente.

Am 09.03 muss erst der DAV noch darüber abstimmen, ob sie ohne jedes festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte und mit einem Präsidium/Referenten, in dem der DAV mit 5 Leuten vertreten ist, der VDSF/DAFV mit 8, mit einer Präsidentin die keine Anglerin ist, dafür für Gentechnik und Agrarindustrie, wirklich zum VDSF/DAFV übertreten wollen...


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Fusion, Verbände und Finanzen: Fragen über Fragen*



Namenloser schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege zeigt mir heute seiner Zeitung nen Artikel das die verbände nun zusammen gelegt wurden war daas nur ne Ente odr hab ich was verpasst?




Wenn die Frage ernst gemeint ist könntest du damit in die Annalen des AB eingehen in der Rubrik "Namenlos aber unvergessen"!#6:m


----------



## Namenloser (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Deshalb frage ich ja woher so ein kungelblatt so eine Info vor euch hat.

Okay dann hole ich schon mal ein altes Brötchen für die Zeitungsente... und im anschluss die Doppelläufige für den Quatsch :q


----------



## angler1996 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

Prof. ich glaube, er hats geschafft:m

Gruß A.


----------



## ...andreas.b... (6. März 2013)

*AW: Countdown zur Konfusion??*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r05Pcqlq9mE

Gibt es ein solches oder ähnliches Video auch vom VDSF?

Wenn ja, könnte man ja sämtliche Delegierten und Präsidien in einer Art Konklave in irgendeinem beliebigen Großraumkino einschließen, beide Videos 10 Stunden lang als Endloschleife bei voller Lautstärke und Stroboskoplichtern laufen lassen, anschließend müßte jeder 10 Punkte zur Zukunft der Angelfischerei aufschreiben. Wenn keine Einigung entsteht, kommt der nächste Gang!

Kommt vielleicht mehr bei raus als ein Jahr lang *Gemeinsamkeiten auszuloten! 
*


----------

